# ******2013 Kansas Hunting Thread******



## 170p&ywhitail

It's about here guys & gals! The wife & I went out today to trim up and moved a stand, then put out a couple cams. The cooler morning was nice and got me fired up! So sitting here tonight I thought it's time we get this thread going! Post up your trail cam pics and once you get to hunting lets here your report! Good luck to all!:cheers:


----------



## APAsuphan

Man...I thought I'd see some trail cam pics when I opened this thread. :teeth:


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

APAsuphan said:


> Man...I thought I'd see some trail cam pics when I opened this thread. :teeth:


One step at a time, at least I got my cams put out! I'm a little behind this year but i'm starting to see a light at the end of the tunnel! Even coated my riser and put new strings and cables on and got her all tuned back in, thanks to fowl_natured!


----------



## APAsuphan

Haha well that's a start I guess!


----------



## cunninghamww

APAsuphan said:


> Haha well that's a start I guess!


You have seen mine, APA, isn't that enough?!

Is anyone seeing hard horned yet? Still full velvet in three different counties for me...


----------



## APAsuphan

cunninghamww said:


> You have seen mine, APA, isn't that enough?!
> 
> Is anyone seeing hard horned yet? Still full velvet in three different counties for me...


Haha ya I have seen plenty from you! 170 likes to hold out on me! Lol.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

My father in law has one on cam thats out of velvet.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

APAsuphan said:


> Haha ya I have seen plenty from you! 170 likes to hold out on me! Lol.


Hey I put some on that post your biggest buck on camera thread. Just didnt post my biggest yet ; )


----------



## sleeperls

Ive had one hard horn for about a week. The rest are still in velvet. I have no clue where they are right now. They still come around at night but I think they sre in the milo already.

I have everything ready to go except I went to put my pack together. Had everything but my freaking bow hangers. I searched for hours and hours. Its still driving me crazy. I really don't want to buy new ones.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I bought an ez hanger. I keep it in my back pack so its at every tree with me, unless I leave it in the tree!


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> Hey I put some on that post your biggest buck on camera thread. Just didnt post my biggest yet ; )


Haha ya, guess I'll just have to wait for the hero shots!


----------



## sleeperls

170p&ywhitail said:


> I bought an ez hanger. I keep it in my back pack so its at every tree with me, unless I leave it in the tree!


Ive got two of the primos like the ez hang only problem is they grew legs and walked away from the rest of my deer equipment. It all goes in the same tote. I'm pissed that I can't find them haha.

Ill post some pics of little deer since that's all I've got this year.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

APAsuphan said:


> Haha ya, guess I'll just have to wait for the hero shots!


I hope buddy, I hope.


----------



## kybeau

Got these so far. Not sure any are shooters. 2 look to be 3.5 and one may be 4.5.









I think this one may be 4.5 but not 100%










im waiting for this one to show up. I have his sheds from 2010 and this past year. He will be 8.5 this year


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^Those are nice. Id say that one is 4.5 or even 5.5, just looks older to me. I dont know that a buck in my neck of the woods would ever see 8.5.......Oh im sure theres some smart old ghost around that live long lives now and then.


----------



## bowhuntertx

We went out 2 weeks ago to hang stands and put cameras out. We are going back the last week of Sept to hunt. If the forecast holds true, it looks like we could have great weather.


----------



## KSQ2

One small buck in hard horn, the rest we've seen have still been in velvet. The late corn is sure making everything interesting!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

170p&ywhitail said:


> I bought an ez hanger. I keep it in my back pack so its at every tree with me, unless I leave it in the tree!


That's what I used to do, then I got lazy and bought hangers for every stand I have. One less thing I can't forget when I go to a stand.


----------



## Justin Spies

Nothing real big yet lots of young bucks. One I think is 4.5 but in mid August when we were out last he was way behind in growth because he was still holding last years rack in April. Will be hunt 9/17 to hunt a few days. Just hoping that the bigger boys show up for the rut action. Or it's gonna be a little disappointing


----------



## Justin Spies

kybeau said:


> Got these so far. Not sure any are shooters. 2 look to be 3.5 and one may be 4.5.
> 
> View attachment 1754309
> 
> 
> I think this one may be 4.5 but not 100%
> View attachment 1754310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im waiting for this one to show up. I have his sheds from 2010 and this past year. He will be 8.5 this year
> 
> View attachment 1754311


Some good looking bucks but its gonna be tough to top last years buck huh beau


----------



## kansasboi

Subscribed. No news here cams are out been doing some evening scouting, shooting the bow, rounding up equipment. Getting a friend of mine into bowhunting, he snagged an old darton from a relative so I'm trying to show him the ropes. Should have some cam pics in the next few weeks, got the last of the fishing bug out of my system this weekend so it's all bowhunting from here on out!


----------



## AintNoGriz

I'm in......

Too be honest, this has been the busiest summer ever for our family and the son and I just shot our bows this weekend. He just turned 13 this summer and bought him a Diamond Razors Edge for Christmas. He has gotten a buck 2 of the last 3 years, once during firearms and last year during the youth season. I want to take him out starting this weekend, but man they are calling for 95 degrees this weekend.....Anyways, he's not ready to hunt w/ a bow, but would like to take him out w/ me during archery to get a feel for it.....

Sorry, no cams out yet either.


----------



## Justin Spies

Lets see some more Ks pics


----------



## harley

I'll be hunting around Hiawatha this year. How is this area ?. Unit 10


----------



## zmax hunter

Justin, what were you expecting? 3 typical Booners and a nontyp over 200? You should be disappointed, what a sorry lookin bunch of cull bucks.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Ive got several Hard antlered bucks on cam, and im from the same area you are 170 P&Y


----------



## OctoberAssassin

Hoping to be adding to this post in the future looking at relocating to southwest Mizzou and hunting the sorounding states


----------



## zap

:tea:

Less than two weeks.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

bowhuntin_KS said:


> Ive got several Hard antlered bucks on cam, and im from the same area you are 170 P&Y


Yep. Going to check my cams in a couple weeks. Just put em out yesterday.


----------



## Justin Spies

zmax hunter said:


> Justin, what were you expecting? 3 typical Booners and a nontyp over 200? You should be disappointed, what a sorry lookin bunch of cull bucks.


Well from what everyone on here has told me those are much below the average shooter in Ks and I'd be a fool to shoot any of them. Is that incorrect in your opinion?


----------



## zmax hunter

Listen, no hunter is a fool for shooting any deer, regardless of size, and trail cams never get pics of all the bucks that walk a property. Some bucks you will get pics of often, other bucks you will get their pics 1 time never to be seen again. just take it one day at a time and plan to let walk every buck which doesnt measure up to your standards,..


----------



## zmax hunter

Listen, no hunter is a fool for shooting any deer, regardless of size, and trail cams never get pics of all the bucks that walk a property. Some bucks you will get pics of often, other bucks you will get their pics 1 time never to be seen again. just take it one day at a time and plan to let walk every buck which doesnt measure up to your standards,..


----------



## sleeperls

Justin Spies said:


> Well from what everyone on here has told me those are much below the average shooter in Ks and I'd be a fool to shoot any of them. Is that incorrect in your opinion?


Justin, If you put the time in you should have shots at 130 inch and over deer. These 150-and up deer are just not around every tree.


----------



## APAsuphan

sleeperls said:


> Justin, If you put the time in you should have shots at 130 inch and over deer. These 150-and up deer are just not around every tree.


Wait...I thought there was a booner behind every tree in Kansas and Iowa?!


----------



## KSQ2

Justin Spies said:


> Well from what everyone on here has told me those are much below the average shooter in Ks and I'd be a fool to shoot any of them. Is that incorrect in your opinion?


Hmm... not sure if serious.


----------



## sleeperls

Not that many tree's in kansas for them to hide behind apa.


----------



## Ole Trapper

I am hopelessly addicted to game cameras. Here are some of my photos in Kansas.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Justin, take what makes you happy, then next year try and top it.


----------



## sleeperls

170p&ywhitail said:


> Justin, take what makes you happy, then next year try and top it.


x3

c what i did there.


----------



## KSQ2

APAsuphan said:


> Wait...I thought there was a booner behind every tree in Kansas and Iowa?!


No, just Iowa! Lol
My #1 target buck this year is actually an ancient seven that would be lucky to go 115" but I bet he weighs 250 lbs. I might post a pic of him tomorrow, he's a stud!


----------



## Justin Spies

170p&ywhitail said:


> Take what makes you happy, then next year try and top it.


Thanks for the advice. I'm young a relatively new to bowhunting. I just got to teach myself to not worry so much about what other hunters think of how I think


----------



## KSQ2

Justin Spies said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm young a relatively new to bowhunting. I just got to teach myself to not worry so much about what other hunters think of how I think


Now you're gettin' it! An old buck is a trophy, no matter the score!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

KSQ2 said:


> Now you're gettin' it! An old buck is a trophy, no matter the score!


Yep mine last year didnt score much but he was old as hell and way bigger the year before so he had done his time. Its tuff to kill them old bucks that have seen many seasons pass and thats what makes it such an accomplishment.


----------



## kstater93

I got some pics of a new hatch of turkeys just bigger than a quail. Has anyone seen baby turkeys this late?


----------



## sleeperls

kstater93 said:


> I got some pics of a new hatch of turkeys just bigger than a quail. Has anyone seen baby turkeys this late?


I hope the bobcats eat them all.


----------



## KSQ2

Here's the 7 I'm after this year...


----------



## PutEmDown.

Tagged for later! Come on Monday the 16th!!


----------



## Justin Spies

KSQ2 said:


> Here's the 7 I'm after this year...


Cool looking buck great one to take at that age


----------



## Justin Spies

PutEmDown. said:


> Tagged for later! Come on Monday the 16th!!


I won't be up until the 17th &#55357;&#56870;


----------



## sleeperls

Small buck showing a button buck whats up.


and we have hard horns.


nice little 9er


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

sleeperls said:


> I hope the bobcats eat them all.


I hope not! Must not be a turkey hunter eh? If you are one of those that think turkeys eat quail then I will have to un-friend you lol!


----------



## gediger

These are from a camera i checked this morning


----------



## sleeperls

170 I just have to many. I've counted up to 220 birds in a field.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

sleeperls said:


> 170 I just have to many. I've counted up to 220 birds in a field.


Wish we had too many, we use too. But the last 5-6 years numbers have been low. Looks like this year we had a good hatch tho.


----------



## Justin Spies

sleeperls said:


> 170 I just have to many. I've counted up to 220 birds in a field.


That sounds awesome to me. I've never killed a turkey always wanted to!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

ill be headed to the ranch on the 20th for a long weekend, im excited. hope the weather is bearable


----------



## decoy_nut

How's NEK shaping up this summer? Locals last year said ehd took a good toll on the mature bucks in the area, though my dad and I had decent success. We'll be in units 9 and 10 this fall.


----------



## zmax hunter

Yeah, You could say EHD had an impact in many parts of the state.

http://www.buckmasters.com/ehd-claims-biggest-whitetail-of-2012.aspx


----------



## BowButla

I am in..............


----------



## cunninghamww

decoy_nut said:


> How's NEK shaping up this summer? Locals last year said ehd took a good toll on the mature bucks in the area, though my dad and I had decent success. We'll be in units 9 and 10 this fall.


Looking good for me! Got 6-7 good bucks I will be chasing this year and cruising some of the big public area around the area has got me excited.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Old buck on his way down.



















And a young one on his way up.


----------



## nyarcher

Very nice I will be heading out to KS in November chasing mule deer this year, Good luck all on the up comming season


----------



## LIV2HNTOK

Went and checked 4 cameras in Central Kansas yesterday. No shooters on camera, so I moved the last camera deeper in the creek and jumped 2 big bucks 60 yards away. Needless to say... trail cameras do not tell the whole story of the propoerty you are hunting! Skeeters are on steroids this year! They were landing on my thermacell before enjoying 2 or 3 pints of my blood!


----------



## Justin Spies

LIV2HNTOK said:


> Went and checked 4 cameras in Central Kansas yesterday. No shooters on camera, so I moved the last camera deeper in the creek and jumped 2 big bucks 60 yards away. Needless to say... trail cameras do not tell the whole story of the propoerty you are hunting! Skeeters are on steroids this year! They were landing on my thermacell before enjoying 2 or 3 pints of my blood!


Never know what you could see. I love it


----------



## lowboy

Skeeters and chiggers are bad this year after all the rain we had.


----------



## hunterhewi

Damn yall are ahead of me i havent got any cams out at all or any stands trimmed or hung lol time to tell work it can wait huh! Im gettin ready been seein a few shooters runnin round at dusk


----------



## Justin Spies

lowboy said:


> Skeeters and chiggers are bad this year after all the rain we had.


X10 and the ticks are terrible at our place had to fight all 3 last trip up


----------



## my3sons

Just put cams out this week getting geared up for antelope hunt in a couple weeks so deer has kind a been on the back burner. We shot two lopes last year on opening morning and are going out today to set cam on a lagoon to see if they are using it to water. Blake


----------



## Justin Spies

my3sons said:


> Just put cams out this week getting geared up for antelope hunt in a couple weeks so deer has kind a been on the back burner. We shot two lopes last year on opening morning and are going out today to set cam on a lagoon to see if they are using it to water. Blake


Well good luck on the hunt


----------



## sleeperls

I scored a new place to hunt. If i put in the time i should put something nice down.


----------



## Justin Spies

sleeperls said:


> I scored a new place to hunt. If i put in the time i should put something nice down.


Awesome good luck with it. I got to find some more ground some how what I have just is too small.


----------



## sleeperls

how many acres justin? I forget how big of a place you are leasing. How many other hunters as well Justin. Pm me if you would like.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Justin Spies said:


> Awesome good luck with it. I got to find some more ground some how what I have just is too small.


Justin your trying to find more and i'm trying to find any!!! LOL Good Luck to you all. 55 days and I'm headin out there!!


----------



## Justin Spies

OmenHonkey said:


> Justin your trying to find more and i'm trying to find any!!! LOL Good Luck to you all. 55 days and I'm headin out there!!


Thanks same to you. Where abouts you hunting?


----------



## Justin Spies

sleeperls said:


> how many acres justin? I forget how big of a place you are leasing. How many other hunters as well Justin. Pm me if you would like.


There is 2 of us and we only have 120 acres. I'm gonna have to find some decent public around


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Taking my youngest son out tomorrow morning for the youth season opener, supposed to be 96 tomorrow and 98 on Sunday. This should be a doozy of a weekend to hunt!


----------



## sleeperls

Good luck in the youth season. Find the water and youll find the deer.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Taking my youngest son out tomorrow morning for the youth season opener, supposed to be 96 tomorrow and 98 on Sunday. This should be a doozy of a weekend to hunt!


Man, I here ya! Don't know what to do yet due to the extreme heat......I would rather hunt evenings but it may be too hot.


----------



## Justin Spies

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Taking my youngest son out tomorrow morning for the youth season opener, supposed to be 96 tomorrow and 98 on Sunday. This should be a doozy of a weekend to hunt!


Hope to see pics of him with a big ol Ks bruiser tomorrow


----------



## SGT_Steck

I had my SD cards sent to me by the land owner. I need some second opinions on the score of this guy.


----------



## zap

102º as I type.


----------



## APAsuphan

SGT_Steck said:


> I had my SD cards sent to me by the land owner. I need some second opinions on the score of this guy.


A lot!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Shhhit its hard to say with all that palmation on his right side! Heck of a buck.


----------



## BowButla

SGT Steck, it is hard to see exactly all that is going on from those pictures, but a whole lot of mass for sure. 150ish was the first number that popped in my head then I started trying to see less and failed to see less than 140" ..............Good Luck!


----------



## gasman8

Been hearing from our outfitter that they Are not getting many pics yet. He said the cover is so crazy that just isn't seeing the numbers yet. Anyone else seeing the same thing?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Well did any youth tag out?


----------



## zmax hunter

170+ Good Luck!


----------



## zmax hunter

Just a friendly reminder,
Baiting is illegal in Kansas on kdwpt lands, this includes WIHA properties.

Sat., i found a stand, a camera in a nice Fortress lock box, with 2 corn piles and a mineral block on a wiha property. Also, i could see no visible name or kdwpt# on the stand, all stands are to be marked with the owners info and each hunter is only allowed to have 2 stands per property.
Ground blinds cannot be setup and left over night, they have to be carried in and out daily.


----------



## SGT_Steck

zmax hunter said:


> 170+ Good Luck!


Thanks, I was thinking in the 180's. I am going to check cameras and feeders again this weds and so I am hoping to get some non velvet daytime pics to see what I am dealing with.


----------



## sleeperls

zmax hunter said:


> Just a friendly reminder,
> Baiting is illegal in Kansas on kdwpt lands, this includes WIHA properties.
> 
> Sat., i found a stand, a camera in a nice Fortress lock box, with 2 corn piles and a mineral block on a wiha property. Also, i could see no visible name or kdwpt# on the stand, all stands are to be marked with the owners info and each hunter is only allowed to have 2 stands per property.
> Ground blinds cannot be setup and left over night, they have to be carried in and out daily.


How do you go about marking your stands zmax. I use a old lp zip tied to the bottom.


----------



## zmax hunter

SGT_Steck said:


> Thanks, I was thinking in the 180's. I am going to check cameras and feeders again this weds and so I am hoping to get some non velvet daytime pics to see what I am dealing with.


My first look had me thinking 180's, but i think hes a bit short on the main beams and isnt a really wide buck. Then again, he may push 190, lol and hope you get the chance to find out!


sleeperls said:


> How do you go about marking your stands zmax. I use a old lp zip tied to the bottom.


I used an electric engraver and put my name in the steps of the ladder at eye level, i havent placed any hangons on public but would have to certainly do something visible.
It might be a good idea to just use your kdwpt# that way the NRO can call in and get the info but you can remain anonymous to others, till you meet them,..lol


----------



## LIV2HNTOK

gasman8 said:


> Been hearing from our outfitter that they Are not getting many pics yet. He said the cover is so crazy that just isn't seeing the numbers yet. Anyone else seeing the same thing?


The cover is crazy! 9' corn, 4' beans, 5' milo. This time last year the crop fields had been harvested or turned under leaving the game trails in the timber as the only secure travel routes. Many more pics this time last year. Not to mention all the cover I just mentioned is also a whitetail buffet! I expect pics to increase with the harvest and I'm looking forward to all the food being available during the hunting season.


----------



## lowboy

I rivet one of my trapping tags to my stand.


----------



## Justin Spies

zmax hunter said:


> Just a friendly reminder,
> Baiting is illegal in Kansas on kdwpt lands, this includes WIHA properties.
> 
> Sat., i found a stand, a camera in a nice Fortress lock box, with 2 corn piles and a mineral block on a wiha property. Also, i could see no visible name or kdwpt# on the stand, all stands are to be marked with the owners info and each hunter is only allowed to have 2 stands per property.
> Ground blinds cannot be setup and left over night, they have to be carried in and out daily.


How long are tree stands allowed to stay?


----------



## lowboy

I think 10days before and after season.


----------



## zmax hunter

There is a regulation summary pdf download here.

http://www.kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/Hunting/Hunting-Regulations

The booklets are now available 
Blinds and stands may be used on department lands, subject to posted requirements and under the following conditions: (1)stands may not be placed more than 14 days prior to the season and shall be removed within 14 days of the close of the season; (2)ladders, screw-in metal steps, and steps attached by ropes, cables, or chains may beused to access stands and must be removed with the stand; (3) natural blinds may be used and shall be constructed of natural herbaceous materials or woody debris that are present on the site; *(4) any person may use these stands if not occupied*;​​​​*(5) onlytwo portable blinds or stands per department-owned or managed area are allowed per hunter; (6) portable blinds and stands must be marked with the owner’s name and address or KDWPT number; (7)portable blinds may not be left unattended overnight; *and (8) any stand not conforming to the requirements may be removed​or destroyed by department staff.

Here is the season dates
*
Youth/Disabled Season:​*​​​​Sept. 7-15​* 
Muzzleloader-Only Season:​*​​​​Sept. 16-29​* 
Archery Season:​*​​​​Sept. 16-Dec. 31​* 
Pre-rut Whitetail Antlerless Firearm Season:​*​​​​Oct. 12-13​* 
Regular Firearm Season:​*​​​​Dec. 4-15​* 
Extended Firearm Season (antlerless whitetails only):​*​​​​Jan. 1-12,2014, open statewide. (Map *Page 20*)​* 
Extended Archery Season (DMU 19; antlerless whitetails only):​* 
Jan. 20-31, 2014 (Map​​​​*page 21*)​* 
Special Extended Firearm Season (DMUs 7,​​​​8, 15, 10A and 19;antlerless whitetails only): ​*Jan.13-19, 2014 (Map *page 21*)​* 
Shooting Hours: *One-half hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset



As in the past, bowhunters have to wear hunter orange during any of the firearms seasons which now includeds the oct. 12-13th antlerless firearms season, yes, bowhunters can shoot a buck during this antlerless gun season..

I dont have a current booklet with me, but id swear when i read it that it said 12 days, not the 14 as the website says??


----------



## kda082

Took my boy out yesterday for youth season rifle. Beans are 4' and cover is out of control. Makes ground hunting a booger. 104 degree temps didn't help either. We'll get out Weds when it cools off a bit. We still had fun.


----------



## Justin Spies

zmax hunter said:


> There is a regulation summary pdf download here.
> 
> http://www.kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/Hunting/Hunting-Regulations
> 
> The booklets are now available
> Blinds and stands may be used on department lands, subject to posted requirements and under the following conditions: (1)stands may not be placed more than 14 days prior to the season and shall be removed within 14 days of the close of the season; (2)ladders, screw-in metal steps, and steps attached by ropes, cables, or chains may beused to access stands and must be removed with the stand; (3) natural blinds may be used and shall be constructed of natural herbaceous materials or woody debris that are present on the site; *(4) any person may use these stands if not occupied*;​​​​*(5) onlytwo portable blinds or stands per department-owned or managed area are allowed per hunter; (6) portable blinds and stands must be marked with the owner’s name and address or KDWPT number; (7)portable blinds may not be left unattended overnight; *and (8) any stand not conforming to the requirements may be removed​or destroyed by department staff.
> 
> Here is the season dates
> *
> Youth/Disabled Season:​*​​​​Sept. 7-15​*
> Muzzleloader-Only Season:​*​​​​Sept. 16-29​*
> Archery Season:​*​​​​Sept. 16-Dec. 31​*
> Pre-rut Whitetail Antlerless Firearm Season:​*​​​​Oct. 12-13​*
> Regular Firearm Season:​*​​​​Dec. 4-15​*
> Extended Firearm Season (antlerless whitetails only):​*​​​​Jan. 1-12,2014, open statewide. (Map *Page 20*)​*
> Extended Archery Season (DMU 19; antlerless whitetails only):​*
> Jan. 20-31, 2014 (Map​​​​*page 21*)​*
> Special Extended Firearm Season (DMUs 7,​​​​8, 15, 10A and 19;antlerless whitetails only): ​*Jan.13-19, 2014 (Map *page 21*)​*
> Shooting Hours: *One-half hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset
> 
> 
> 
> As in the past, bowhunters have to wear hunter orange during any of the firearms seasons which now includeds the oct. 12-13th antlerless firearms season, yes, bowhunters can shoot a buck during this antlerless gun season..
> 
> I dont have a current booklet with me, but id swear when i read it that it said 12 days, not the 14 as the website says??


thanks for the help, is theft a big problem on public land in KS


----------



## cunninghamww

Justin Spies said:


> thanks for the help, is theft a big problem on public land in KS


In my experience, unfortunately, yes. I will have all of my lock-one cabled to the tree this year...even on private.


----------



## zap

Justin Spies said:


> thanks for the help, is theft a big problem on public land in KS


Not really a big problem


----------



## BowButla

zmax hunter said:


> Just a friendly reminder,
> Baiting is illegal in Kansas on kdwpt lands, this includes WIHA properties.
> 
> Sat., i found a stand, a camera in a nice Fortress lock box, with 2 corn piles and a mineral block on a wiha property. Also, i could see no visible name or kdwpt# on the stand, all stands are to be marked with the owners info and each hunter is only allowed to have 2 stands per property.
> Ground blinds cannot be setup and left over night, they have to be carried in and out daily.


Let me guess......"the 400"


----------



## ksgobbler

Justin Spies said:


> How long are tree stands allowed to stay?


Some of them they have to be removed daily. Most of the corn around here is getting chopped as we speak. Corn didn't make it so the folks with cattle are making feed while they still can. Got lots of rain but it came too late.


----------



## zmax hunter

BowButla said:


> Let me guess......"the 400"


No sir


----------



## KSQ2

I saw the first field around us being harvested today, I'm in SE Kansas. Should really get going next week if it stays hot and dry.


----------



## kansasboi

A buddies nephew got this guy last weekend.


----------



## sleeperls

score!!!!

Ill be cutting beans tomorrow or the next day. One custom cuter is out now and one other farmer is cutting in my area.


----------



## Justin Spies

Sorry guys new to hunting farm country what does crops getting harvested mean to the hunting?


----------



## zap

Food on the ground.

Among other things.


----------



## sleeperls

If they where using it for bedding they will move into the milo for food around these parts. They will still eat the beans off the ground, but not like when they where nice and green.


----------



## BowButla

Justin Spies said:


> Sorry guys new to hunting farm country what does crops getting harvested mean to the hunting?


Cut (harvested) grain crops put food on ground and reduces the area a deer can seek cover. Good place to hang a stand is on a field edge of freshly cut corn. Deer will stick close to cover while soaking up an easy meal...........


----------



## Justin Spies

sleeperls said:


> If they where using it for bedding they will move into the milo for food around these parts. They will still eat the beans off the ground, but not like when they where nice and green.


Well all the farms around me were beans this year so my landowner planted milo for us hope it will help us out


----------



## kscumminsdriver

This time of year I don't get terribly concerned about lack of buck pictures. Unless things change drastically, I know the properties I hunt well enough and have enough history hunting them that I know the bucks will be there come mid-October thru winter. We just got our first pic of a hard antlered buck this weekend; would love to post it but my buddy sent a pic he took with his phone of his computer screen and it's crap... with the forecast the way it's looking, I'm holding out on sitting next week.... we need something to knock the blood suckers down, they're thick this year.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

SGT_Steck said:


> I had my SD cards sent to me by the land owner. I need some second opinions on the score of this guy.



score is somewhere between Toad and Slob....


----------



## Justin Spies

kscumminsdriver said:


> score is somewhere between Toad and Slob....


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

AintNoGriz said:


> Man, I here ya! Don't know what to do yet due to the extreme heat......I would rather hunt evenings but it may be too hot.


Went out Saturday morning and didn't see a thing. Skipped Saturday evening because my son had a Bday party to hit and it was 96 degrees. Skipped Sunday evening because at 4:00 pm it was 104 degrees and didn't figure deer would move before dark. Went out last night and checked the camera before we set up, a 135-140 8 point still in velvet came out right before last light on Sunday. Imagine that!!! Nothing came out last night. 

We are sitting every evening through this Sunday, have been getting tons of pics of this same 8 point and another one about the same size, along with a 150 10 point and a 160+ 10 point. It couldn't be a more perfect set up for a south wind. I hope he gets a chance at the 160 but he would be thrilled with any one of them.


----------



## Justin Spies

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Went out Saturday morning and didn't see a thing. Skipped Saturday evening because my son had a Bday party to hit and it was 96 degrees. Skipped Sunday evening because at 4:00 pm it was 104 degrees and didn't figure deer would move before dark. Went out last night and checked the camera before we set up, a 135-140 8 point still in velvet came out right before last light on Sunday. Imagine that!!! Nothing came out last night.
> 
> We are sitting every evening through this Sunday, have been getting tons of pics of this same 8 point and another one about the same size, along with a 150 10 point and a 160+ 10 point. It couldn't be a more perfect set up for a south wind. I hope he gets a chance at the 160 but he would be thrilled with any one of them.


Man hope he gets one


----------



## AintNoGriz

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Went out Saturday morning and didn't see a thing. Skipped Saturday evening because my son had a Bday party to hit and it was 96 degrees. Skipped Sunday evening because at 4:00 pm it was 104 degrees and didn't figure deer would move before dark. Went out last night and checked the camera before we set up, a 135-140 8 point still in velvet came out right before last light on Sunday. Imagine that!!! Nothing came out last night.
> 
> We are sitting every evening through this Sunday, have been getting tons of pics of this same 8 point and another one about the same size, along with a 150 10 point and a 160+ 10 point. It couldn't be a more perfect set up for a south wind. I hope he gets a chance at the 160 but he would be thrilled with any one of them.


Man, I sure hope he gets one.....sounds like there will be a good possibility for that to happen.

Did not go out this past weekend either, just too hot. Supposed to be in the 80's next weekend.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

AintNoGriz said:


> Man, I sure hope he gets one.....sounds like there will be a good possibility for that to happen.
> 
> Did not go out this past weekend either, just too hot. Supposed to be in the 80's next weekend.


I'm hoping he gets one tonight or tomorrow night. Thursday the temps are supposed to drop to 83 high/59 low and Friday it's 78/58 but both days will be N/NE winds. We can make it happen but we'll have to set up in the corn and I'll have to find the right spot so he can get a shot. Luckily the first few corn rows are only 2-3 feet tall. Saturday is supposed to be a high of 78 with an ESE wind so that will be better.


----------



## kda082

We'll be doing the same with beans either tomorrow or Weds. I was blown away by the ht of beans. Ground cover was crazy out of control also. Not easy for a little guy hunting the ground. Good luck to your boy.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

kda082 said:


> We'll be doing the same with beans either tomorrow or Weds. I was blown away by the ht of beans. Ground cover was crazy out of control also. Not easy for a little guy hunting the ground. Good luck to your boy.


Good luck to you as well, hunting in the corn could be interesting. We have some bean fields around here that look as tall as some of the corn. Most of the corn fields are only 4-5 foot tall.


----------



## Justin Spies

Bucks still moving in daylight?


----------



## zap

Somewhere......


----------



## Justin Spies

zap said:


> Somewhere......


very helpful man thanks


----------



## zap

Justin Spies said:


> very helpful man thanks


You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## BowButla

zap said:


> You have got to be kidding me.


:behindsof


----------



## zap

BowButla said:


> :behindsof


imp2:

:lol:


----------



## zmax hunter

Temps cooled off nicely, picked up 1.2" of rain between last night and this afternoon, which we needed. Finding it hard to believe another season is upon us, Good Luck!


----------



## sleeperls

I cant wait to see all the slobs that go down opening day.


----------



## KSQ2

zmax hunter said:


> Temps cooled off nicely, picked up 1.2" of rain between last night and this afternoon, which we needed. Finding it hard to believe another season is upon us, Good Luck!


I'm officially jealous!


----------



## bowhuntertx

With some beans starting to get harvested, where would you guys focus over the next few weeks? There is very little corn in our part of NC KS, but we have some good milo around us. Over the past few years, I've noticed a good amount of movement in the milo this time of year.


----------



## zap

Trails to/from cut beans.


----------



## Stokes04

I'm fairly new the the Kansas City metro living on the Kansas side and needing some hunting ground for Kansas archery anyone close know any private or good public available any help would be awesome.


----------



## Justin Spies

Leaving for KS on Monday needless to say this Friday is dragging


----------



## sleeperls

Im going scouting tonight. hopefully i can find a monster to hunt.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Taking the son out this weekend.....wish us luck!


----------



## zap

AintNoGriz said:


> Taking the son out this weekend.....wish us luck!


Good luck, buddy.....


----------



## BigDeer

Be hunting with a smoke pole on Wednesday. Earlier in the week calling for temps in the high 60s, now the 80s :\ Oh well, still getting after them


----------



## Agua dulce

I've got some land for lease in unit 12 by sedan ..800 acres with 200 of beans .. Pm me if interested


----------



## gediger

This is from my latest camera check, one decent buck he has one crazy brow tine.


----------



## sleeperls

Successful youth hunt in kansas today. crossbow


----------



## Justin Spies

sleeperls said:


> Successful youth hunt in kansas today. crossbow


Awesome congrats to the boy


----------



## sleeperls

162 was the non typical gross.


----------



## ksgobbler

sleeperls said:


> Successful youth hunt in kansas today. crossbow


Nice


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> Successful youth hunt in kansas today. crossbow


Sweet1.
Congrats to you fellas.....


----------



## sleeperls

Its my buddies grandson. I just put them on the deer. They did the rest. Heck of an first buck ever.


----------



## bowhuntertx

What a great buck for the young guy!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

sleeperls said:


> Its my buddies grandson. I just put them on the deer. They did the rest. Heck of an first buck ever.


Now it's time to put yourself on one!


----------



## sleeperls

No joke. That was going to be my late season buck if I couldn't find anything. When it comes to kids though you make it happen.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Shoot, thats an any season buck!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sweet buck! Congrats to the young hunter!!


----------



## zmax hunter

Sleeperls, im curious, can you ask your buddy what questions are contained in the crossbow survey, maybe post them all?
Heck of a nice buck for sure, Congrats!


----------



## zap

Almost here.......good hunting to all!


----------



## sleeperls

Will do zmax.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

Ttt. Friday needs to hurry up and get here


----------



## sleeperls

Ive got my orange ready for the morning.


----------



## Justin Spies

sleeperls said:


> Ive got my orange ready for the morning.


Best of luck to you in the morning. I won't be hunting til Tuesday morning. How's the mornings and late evening feeling?


----------



## cunninghamww

Who else is ready for sleepless night? Won't get to go in the morning but ready to roll tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## matts0499

Good luck tomorrow! Post those opening day victories!


----------



## sleeperls

Ill prob bust everything out but i gotta try. I never hunt mornings ever.

Zap the suvey was for a youth it was called a report card. Not the same as was is on the dnr front page. It still had a number assinged to him.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> Ill prob bust everything out but i gotta try. I never hunt mornings ever.
> 
> Zap the suvey was for a youth it was called a report card. Not the same as was is on the dnr front page. It still had a number assinged to him.


Z-Max asked about the survey, thanks thou..


----------



## sleeperls

I get you two mixed up. Why I don't know.


----------



## zap

I am sure that Z will appreciate the compliment.......:lol:


----------



## sleeperls

Its not my fault that you both have user names that billy mayes pitched for 19.99.

Good luck to everyone. On my way out the door now.


----------



## TailChaser

Waiting in truck for daylight and rain to slack off (should be over in an hour). Could be cooler but great opener in SE KS!.


----------



## BigDeer

sleeperls said:


> No joke. That was going to be my late season buck if I couldn't find anything. When it comes to kids though you make it happen.


Awesome Sleeperls!

Congrats to the boy too!


----------



## sleeperls

Went out and got all cozy, and noticed the rain was on its way. Decided to climb down and head to the house. I really didnt feel like getting wet and had to get ready for work. Busted out three does right around the freaking corner. Always how the story goes, 5 more minutes and they would have been in range.

Tonight will be better, I hate morning hunts.


----------



## rutjunky

Been out all morning. Spotty rain and ne wind. Kinda cool too. Saw 3 big bucks on the drive here. Kinda got me pumped up. Couple does out far and that's it. Got a couple nice ones on cam so it should b a good year. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ks_kiwi

sleeperls said:


> .... Busted out three does right around the freaking corner. Always how the story goes, 5 more minutes and they would have been in range.
> 
> Tonight will be better, I hate morning hunts.


Amen and Amen


----------



## TailChaser

Busted out a couple and then had 2 doe under me before I could sit down, seen. Handful of doe early, no bucks, still raining. Glad to be back in a tree!


----------



## sleeperls

Trying to decide if i want to go out in the rain.


----------



## zmax hunter

I havent missed opening day since 04', told myself i'm gonna hold out,..not sure how much longer, maybe till tomorrow,..lol i did buy my tag today :thumb:


----------



## TailChaser

All I know is skeeters suck! Ill be back when it's in the low 40's.


----------



## sleeperls

Rainy and all around crappy tonight, but did have a spike mill around me all night. These little black bugs did a number on me. My eye looks like i got punched by mike tyson.

Of course my wife tells me when i got home that they all walked right by my truck over the hill haha.



My friend for the night. He would get up and walk around a while under the stand go lay down 30 yards away for a while, rinse and repeat all evening. 


Normally dont wear a mask, but the bugs where bad.


----------



## zap

0 for 1, no bugs thou.


----------



## Spencer

getting ready to go on the first sit of the year here in a bit. Can't wait to be back in the Tree! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sleeperls

Yup tonight is nice, hot and humid. I did get a new pack thing to carry the stand. We will see how it works tonight.


----------



## cunninghamww

Got wet and skunked last night, back at it again in the stand now...


----------



## zap

0 for 2.....:toothy2:


----------



## sleeperls

3 bucks all 20 yards and under. All three need 4 more years.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Im going to do some end of the season fishing this weekend, then ill start getting geared up to sit in a tree. I just cant get excited yet with the bugs and heat. I hope by Oct 1 things have cooled off.


----------



## cunninghamww

2 year old 8 and a pile of does...no shot on the nannies though.


----------



## KSQ2

Highs in low 70s Saturday and lows in the high 40s in SE Kansas!! Won't be hunting but that's awesome!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Love following this thread...love Kansas!! Can't wait to be out there on November 6th.....49 more days and counting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleeperls

Im glad im anal about equipment and shoot my bow every day of season. Must have bumped the sight somewhere. It was hitting 4 inches right. Marked everything well so i can tell in the field from now on.


----------



## kansasboi

Buddy shot this weird dude Monday. Haven't got to lay my hands on it yet but definitely funky..


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^Whoa!^


----------



## Justin Spies

Weather is cooling nicely in SE KS


----------



## Pittstate23

Been watching bucks in Kansas City right after work but haven't had time, Saturday morning I'm gonna give it my first go


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

im headed out that way tomorrow. if it cools down will water still be a good starting point? how about persimmons this time of year? our property is covered in persimmon trees but ive never hunted early season


----------



## NC Kansas

I've never seen persimmons in Kansas. If you have milo, find it.


----------



## zap

Pittstate23 said:


> Been watching bucks in Kansas City right after work but haven't had time, Saturday morning I'm gonna give it my first go


Hope that you have a good hunt, brother.


----------



## sleeperls

Milo, any beans that are still green are getting hammered. 

Good luck, i got a doe last night.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

im usually out there the end of october and then in november. they are usually gone by november but loaded in october. our place is covered in these things. usually a lot of deer tracks under them but not sure if they are ripe this early?


----------



## Justin Spies

Been seeing deer haven't had a sit yet without a deer in bow range they're hitting our milo pretty well. Just can't find our bucks don't know where they went.


----------



## Justin Spies

Really hoping the weather could bring a buck by.


----------



## SGT_Steck

Heading up to Southern KS on Saturday. Is any seeing the moon affecting these bucks at all? I was kinda bummed when I saw it was going to be a full moon. I am pretty pumped for the cooler weather this weekend though.


----------



## KSQ2

NC Kansas said:


> I've never seen persimmons in Kansas. If you have milo, find it.


Persimmons are really late this year, but there's a bunch of them!


----------



## KillingFields

Well here we are again, ladies and gents! Good luck to all you Kansas bowhunters. I can't wait to follow up on the thread and see some of the familiar folks out there tag their 2013 buck. Happy hunting!


----------



## Justin Spies

Nice and cool this morning went ahead and took a doe for my first kansas deer this morning


----------



## zmax hunter

I hope you are back in your stand Justin, on more than one occasion i have witnessed bucks and does following a blood trail the same or next day. Good luck to ya and Congrats!

I do have a question, would you have purchased an antlerless tag had the state not given one to you and all NR hunters? Its been my experience that most did not purchase an antlerless tag.


----------



## ksgobbler

Took the 3 yr old teal hunting this afternoon. On the walk in we jumped a nice 8 point that was bedded in some buck brush with water on all sides. She thought that was neat as heck.


----------



## Justin Spies

zmax hunter said:


> I hope you are back in your stand Justin, on more than one occasion i have witnessed bucks and does following a blood trail the same or next day. Good luck to ya and Congrats!
> 
> I do have a question, would you have purchased an antlerless tag had the state not given one to you and all NR hunters? Its been my experience that most did not purchase an antlerless tag.


If it was affordable i would. i still get excited drawing down on any deer doe or not and love deer meat i shoot does every season


----------



## sleeperls

Got another doe tonight. then proceed to watch two hunters start dragging her back to their truck until they saw me in my stand. Then they dropped her and asked me if i shot one. Gotta love public.


----------



## bowhuntertx

sleeperls said:


> Got another doe tonight. then proceed to watch two hunters start dragging her back to their truck until they saw me in my stand. Then they dropped her and asked me if i shot one. Gotta love public.


Unbelievable. What is wrong with people these days


----------



## KSQ2

Couldn't hunt today, but I'd be willing to bet some good ones got an arrow this morning and this evening. This was the first fall-feeling day yet. Ready for another 15 degrees cooler still though. Anybody see anything today?


----------



## sleeperls

The deer where on their feet all day today around me. I can see them from the house. I didnt go out tonight got busy.


----------



## zap

0 for 3.....:hungry:


----------



## KS_Deers

We ventured out to SW Kansas this past weekend, saw very few deer. Milo hasn't even begun to get cut yet & I'm sure they're all bedded in the feed fields. We covered about 400 miles of gravel roads and saw about 6 deer total; two real nice bucks feeding in wheat stubble one evening. Going back out in 4-5 weeks, so things should improve drastically by then.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Heading out to hang a stand for the wife and check a cam. Probly give it a go on Oct.1.


----------



## BigDeer

hunted wed-sat this past week and saw fewer deer than normal, but saw better bucks for our property. Still in bachelor groups coming out on the beans right before dark.


----------



## MBaboon

I went out Sunday till lunch just to ready a couple trees and locate a few good ground blind locations to take my 5 year old a couple times. Saw a couple does driving in, and had a few bust me and blow bloody murder when I was climbing down a tree that I just trimmed. I'm not used to being out this early-cover is so dense, can't see anything. Lot's of bedding areas and sign too. Looks encouraging! Probably try my first hunt next Sat evening.

By the way this was public land, Marion reservoir. Does anyone else hunt here? I see plenty of vehicles come late October into early November. Would be nice to know if any of them are AT guys. 

Another thing I noticed alot of fields were bare, which normally have milo growing. Heck, I did'nt even see any milo anywhere come to think of it, and normally thats the most common crop this time of year up there. Anyone care to speculate why? Lots of beans and dried up corn. Reservoir is way up, there is actually water in the creeks.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

1St cam I checked today had nothing but cows and and a couple does on it. The cows nosed it around and had it pointing the wrong way! Next cam I checked just a doe with her twins and a spike. Got the wifes stand up in a new spot and relocated a cam there so will see if anything shows.....


----------



## kscumminsdriver

On the three properties I hunt, we're in a waiting game for the combines to roll. There's just too much standing corn, beans and milo for the deer to have moved into the draws and thickets yet, IMO. We're getting pictures but compared to the previous 2 seasons (drought) that volume of animals isn't there (it's not EHD as we did post X-mas camera surveys and had piles of deer that were around).


----------



## BigDeer

MBaboon said:


> I went out Sunday till lunch just to ready a couple trees and locate a few good ground blind locations to take my 5 year old a couple times. Saw a couple does driving in, and had a few bust me and blow bloody murder when I was climbing down a tree that I just trimmed. I'm not used to being out this early-cover is so dense, can't see anything. Lot's of bedding areas and sign too. Looks encouraging! Probably try my first hunt next Sat evening.
> 
> By the way this was public land, Marion reservoir. Does anyone else hunt here? I see plenty of vehicles come late October into early November. Would be nice to know if any of them are AT guys.
> 
> Another thing I noticed alot of fields were bare, which normally have milo growing. Heck, I did'nt even see any milo anywhere come to think of it, and normally thats the most common crop this time of year up there. Anyone care to speculate why? Lots of beans and dried up corn. Reservoir is way up, there is actually water in the creeks.


Farmers were chopping the milo around our area last week.


----------



## sleeperls

we will need a freeze here. i bet late oct for the milo in nw. alot of green heads still out there.


----------



## zap

First pack in public hunt of the season.

Going after a bachelor group that beds in this area.

Got the stand set:






Deer started popping out, a few spikes and about ten doe:








One spike at two yards:










Four buck group came out with about twenty minutes left...110-130 or so.
Passed by at thirty. No pics just too dark.
Got a feel for where the doe and bucks were coming from and will push farther in on the next hunt at that location.
It was a pretty enjoyable hunt!


----------



## sleeperls

I need a better camera. Even when a deer is 10 yards away it looks like a 100 with my cell phone.


----------



## zap

Canon sx150.


----------



## bsstalker

Just about nailed a huge mulie w our company van in SW Ks this morning. Been working here for two months a just now seen some. It was pretty dark still but the brights lit up the head gear he was packing. Got my blood pumping. He had two buddies w him that crossed the road further up.


----------



## sleeperls

covered up in does again tonight in a new spot. Nothing worth sticking walked by.

Had a bunch come right under the stand. Couldnt get the cell phone out fast enough.


----------



## Fullstrutter

sleeperls said:


> covered up in does again tonight in a new spot. Nothing worth sticking walked by.
> 
> Had a bunch come right under the stand. Couldnt get the cell phone out fast enough.


Wow! I didn't realize modern hunters still wore jeans in the woods! You simply don't give a chit I'm guessing lol? How old are you sir? Just purely curious if it's a generational thing.

I'd feel like an idiot sitting there in my treestand bowhunting for a mature buck in a pair of jeans.


----------



## zap

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow! I didn't realize modern hunters still wore jeans in the woods! You simply don't give a chit I'm guessing lol? How old are you sir? Just purely curious if it's a generational thing.
> 
> I'd feel like an idiot sitting there in my treestand bowhunting for a mature buck in a pair of jeans.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow! I didn't realize modern hunters still wore jeans in the woods! You simply don't give a chit I'm guessing lol? How old are you sir? Just purely curious if it's a generational thing.
> 
> I'd feel like an idiot sitting there in my treestand bowhunting for a mature buck in a pair of jeans.


He has an orange vest and hat on too, due to a few days of muzzleloader left. So he probably figured what the hell will blue jeans hurt? He already killed a doe dressed like this.


----------



## cunninghamww

170p&ywhitail said:


> He has an orange vest and hat on too, due to a few days of muzzleloader left. So he probably figured what the hell will blue jeans hurt? He already killed a doe dressed like this.


I wear flannel and tan carharrts all the time to hunt. Camo really only matters so much...though I will say I haven't ever worn blue jeans. Blue is the only color a deer can really make out in the woods. Obviously you can still kill deer wearing it, but yeah, I hunt in "street clothes" all the time.


----------



## sleeperls

Wow fullstrutter.

First off im 31. 
I wear blue jeans early season as well as my grease covered boots. If i had camo for early season id wear it. I've only been hunting a few years and good gear is expensive. I cant get it all at once. I buy quality, not qty. 

Every sit this year ive had deer within 10 yards or under. As long as i play the wind i have yet to be busted because of what kind of clothes i have on. Ill put on my camo as soon as it cools down and i can get it out.


----------



## BigDeer

sleeperls said:


> Wow fullstrutter.
> 
> First off im 31.
> I wear blue jeans early season as well as my grease covered boots. If i had camo for early season id wear it. I've only been hunting a few years and good gear is expensive. I cant get it all at once. I buy quality, not qty.
> 
> Every sit this year ive had deer within 10 yards or under. As long as i play the wind i have yet to be busted because of what kind of clothes i have on. Ill put on my camo as soon as it cools down and i can get it out.


sleeperls,

You don't have to explain anything, the pics do it for you. What part of Kansas, I just got back from SE around Fort Scott? 

lol modern hunters...


----------



## Mandango1

sleeperls said:


> Wow fullstrutter.
> 
> First off im 31.
> I wear blue jeans early season as well as my grease covered boots. If i had camo for early season id wear it. I've only been hunting a few years and good gear is expensive. I cant get it all at once. I buy quality, not qty.
> 
> Every sit this year ive had deer within 10 yards or under. As long as i play the wind i have yet to be busted because of what kind of clothes i have on. Ill put on my camo as soon as it cools down and i can get it out.


Well said!! Glad to see you have some restraint and simply answered his questions without feeling to need to Fire back.


----------



## hunterhewi

Some guys dont understand that most ks folks aint rich sleeprls! My dad proved to me long ago u dont need camo to kill animals! Cracks me up when i see all these guys in full camo dove huntin when me and my brothers kill hundreds of them every season in jeans and tshirts


----------



## KSQ2

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow! I didn't realize modern hunters still wore jeans in the woods! You simply don't give a chit I'm guessing lol? How old are you sir? Just purely curious if it's a generational thing.
> 
> I'd feel like an idiot sitting there in my treestand bowhunting for a mature buck in a pair of jeans.


Wow! Prolly ought to retract that little fella...


----------



## Fullstrutter

sleeperls said:


> Wow fullstrutter.
> 
> First off im 31.
> I wear blue jeans early season as well as my grease covered boots. If i had camo for early season id wear it. I've only been hunting a few years and good gear is expensive. I cant get it all at once. I buy quality, not qty.
> 
> Every sit this year ive had deer within 10 yards or under. As long as i play the wind i have yet to be busted because of what kind of clothes i have on. Ill put on my camo as soon as it cools down and i can get it out.


Consider it retracted...no disrespect meant at all. Was just thinking about how I personally would feel about myself wearing one of my pairs of jeans in a treestand in the woods. It was a shocking thing to see and just genuinely surprised me. Clearly your results speak for themselves and you realize you can get away with it in your spots. Seeing you wearing jeans actually makes you look like a boss lol, that's why I said you just must not give a sheit because you apparently don't have to. 

My bad on the incorrect delivery of my initial thought process.


----------



## ksgobbler

hunterhewi said:


> Some guys dont understand that most ks folks aint rich sleeprls! My dad proved to me long ago u dont need camo to kill animals! Cracks me up when i see all these guys in full camo dove huntin when me and my brothers kill hundreds of them every season in jeans and tshirts


Took my daughter for my only good dove hunt this year. She is 3 and a busy body. I shot 8 with her wearing a pink/brown shirt and white hearing muffs while walking around picking sunflowers. Took her teal hunting and we shot out limit sitting in 2 ft tall smartweed. She was rocking a tinkerbell sweatshirt, camo overalls, and white/pink/polkadot boots. Got pictures for proof as well.


----------



## BigDeer

ksgobbler said:


> Took my daughter for my only good dove hunt this year. She is 3 and a busy body. I shot 8 with her wearing a pink/brown shirt and white hearing muffs while walking around picking sunflowers. Took her teal hunting and we shot out limit sitting in 2 ft tall smartweed. She was rocking a tinkerbell sweatshirt, camo overalls, and white/pink/polkadot boots. Got pictures for proof as well.


sweet! bet she had a blast


----------



## Mandango1

Fullstrutter said:


> Consider it retracted...no disrespect meant at all. Was just thinking about how I personally would feel about myself wearing one of my pairs of jeans in a treestand in the woods. It was a shocking thing to see and just genuinely surprised me. Clearly your results speak for themselves and you realize you can get away with it in your spots. Seeing you wearing jeans actually makes you look like a boss lol, that's why I said you just must not give a sheit because you apparently don't have to.
> 
> My bad on the incorrect delivery of my initial thought process.


Very big of you to reply in this manner. Kudos!!


----------



## BigDeer

Mandango1 said:


> Very big of you to reply in this manner. Kudos!!


agreed


----------



## hunterhewi

Yep i had my 3 year old and one year old with me and my dad and 2 bros we shot 50 sumthin that day and my girls were in pink and playin around with the empty shells lol


----------



## basspro05

Fullstrutter said:


> Consider it retracted...no disrespect meant at all. Was just thinking about how I personally would feel about myself wearing one of my pairs of jeans in a treestand in the woods. It was a shocking thing to see and just genuinely surprised me. Clearly your results speak for themselves and you realize you can get away with it in your spots. Seeing you wearing jeans actually makes you look like a boss lol, that's why I said you just must not give a sheit because you apparently don't have to.
> 
> My bad on the incorrect delivery of my initial thought process.



I could tell the way your original comment was written you meant no disrespect, I was kind of surprised a lot of people took it personal. 

I got myself in trouble in a fishing tournament one time, I was paired with a guy who was fishing with a cheap ugly stick rod, I made the comment that he was a bad azz fishing with basic equipment and still catching fish...he thought I was running him down..I was just complimenting his fishing skill and it came across wrong.


----------



## BigDeer

basspro05 said:


> I could tell the way your original comment was written you meant no disrespect, I was kind of surprised a lot of people took it personal.
> 
> I got myself in trouble in a fishing tournament one time, I was paired with a guy who was fishing with a cheap ugly stick rod, I made the comment that he was a bad azz fishing with basic equipment and still catching fish...he thought I was running him down..I was just complimenting his fishing skill and it came across wrong.


Likewise, figured no disrespect was meant, just joking some what. But hard to read tone on the net. I coach my son's main baseball team, well he played on another team and I told the coach I couldn't stand watching his practice. I meant that as because I wasn't coaching it, made me want to be out there, so easier to just not watch it. Well he took it as I was saying they ran a bad practice..foot in mouth for me. 

Honestly wish I was headed back out to Kansas with the muzzleloader today..


----------



## gasman8

Fullstrutter said:


> Consider it retracted...no disrespect meant at all. Was just thinking about how I personally would feel about myself wearing one of my pairs of jeans in a treestand in the woods. It was a shocking thing to see and just genuinely surprised me. Clearly your results speak for themselves and you realize you can get away with it in your spots. Seeing you wearing jeans actually makes you look like a boss lol, that's why I said you just must not give a sheit because you apparently don't have to.
> 
> My bad on the incorrect delivery of my initial thought process.


Guys,

Knowing FSSTUTTER i can tell you he meant nothing but KUDOs to Sleepererls. He FS loves KS so much he recently up and moved there. Please read my words and understand it was an error in delivery. He's a good dude and Loves Kansas whitetails. See if we can get back on topic of enjoying KS whitetail hunting. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Fullstrutter

gasman8 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Knowing FSSTUTTER i can tell you he meant nothing but KUDOs to Sleepererls. He FS loves KS so much he *wants to move there something fierce!! He's hoping to in the next year or so.* Please read my words and understand it was an error in delivery. He's a good dude and Loves Kansas whitetails. See if we can get back on topic of enjoying KS whitetail hunting. Have a great weekend.



Fixed your post! :wink:


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Personally, I think it's awesome you are rocking jeans in the stand. 

I've worn black sweatpants in the blind during early season.


----------



## rutjunky

I wear jeans a lot when I hunt out of my blind. Black long sleeved shirt and gloves. Black facemask. Pretty cool he is having so much luck rockin the jeans. Good for u man. Definitely found good trees to hide out in. 
Anyway. Was driving to work today. Saw a smaller buckout in a cultivated field headed to milo. Probably to 
Bed up. Starting to see new bucks on cam and a lot of the corn has been cut. Thank god. This time next month should b great. 
Good luck this year Strutter. Hope to c u nail a brute.


----------



## ksgobbler

I think alot of times as humans we way overthink things. Its been refreshing hunting with the daughter, takes me back to before I had all this fancy camo, etc. Minimalistic approach is kind of nice. She is already asking about turkey hunting this spring.


----------



## zap

Only on at can you get kudos for calling someone an idiot..


----------



## ks_kiwi

Hey KS guys - I shot this buck last Sat. Sept 21st, can you believe it!
I'm not much of a "let 'em walk" kinda guy and rolled the dice a little with this one, given just a couple of very brief, partial looks at his head gear. No regrets at all though it's early season and we have bigger ones on camera.
Where he was walking, there was only one small window for a shot and even then, without an 'assist' from him in ducking, I might have come up empty.
41yd, New Breed Genetix, Easton Axis, nockturnal, Tekan 2


----------



## zap

sweet!

Very nice buck and a great shot.


----------



## pikemaster11

*Much better start to 2013 season*

I was out on the 20th in the AM and had 4 does at 16-23 yards, could not get a shot. Nothing in the pm. On the 21st I went out in the pm and 5 minutes before shooting light ended, I had 2 does come through. I shot the first at about 21 yards and she ran south into the open field. The second bigger one continued on her way and gave me a 19 yard broadside shot. I shot her and she ran north into the trees. I called a buddy since it was going to be a long night. We tracked and found the second deer at about 1045. I hit her high and back, but felt good to get her. On the way to get the truck we heard several coyotes going crazy at the end of the field where the first doe was heading. 

Unfortunately we were not able to recover the first one. Still, I was skunked with a bow last year so it felt good to get one down early. I also went out this morning and after being in the stand for 5 minutes, 2 deer came right under the stand. It was an hour before shooting light and they did not hang around, but 3 out of 4 sits I have had deer in bow range. I think 2013 is going to be a good year.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Nice deer so far everyone....and super buck kiwi!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zap said:


> Only on at can you get kudos for calling someone an idiot..


Kind of my thoughts.....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Nice buck Kiwi! Heck of an assist he gave you by the looks of the heart!


----------



## InCaseOfFire

170p&ywhitail said:


> Kind of my thoughts.....


Ditto. And zap's MO hunt thread >>>> FS KS hunt threads. And it's not even close.


----------



## KSQ2

Great buck Kiwi! Should be some more shot this weekend with the front coming through!


----------



## kansasboi

Awesome buck kiwi! Had the same thing happen to me last year except the deer was smaller than I had hoped. That's a great buck, gets me fired up to get out there. Might be time to go buy my tags..😳


----------



## NJlungbuster

Wow, great buck kiwi. I can't wait for my hunting trip out there to Kansas in November. I'll be hunting from the 11th to the 15th. The rut should be in full force by then. Any tips y'all could send my way? I'll be in the SE part of the state, zone 12. I hunted a couple years in Missouri so I'm guessing it can't be much different than there. Thanks in advance and good luck to all.


----------



## zap

I will be glad when Monday gets here......


----------



## sleeperls

what happens on monday. We got some rain last night, so im hoping for some good movement tonight. Im going into uncharted Territory, so i hope i dont bump anything out.


----------



## zap

ML ends and I will feel safer.


----------



## sleeperls

Ahh gotcha. I never hunt where rifle hunter can. I need some better orange gear. Mine is noisey as heck. im ready to ditch it the most.


----------



## zap

Poachers can hunt anywhere, anytime.

A lot of folks get confused also. This morning I saw a bow hunter walking back to his vehicle along the road on public wearing camo.


----------



## sleeperls

You know whats funny so did i. No orange notta. I think he was just out hanging a stand. But full camo head to toe.


----------



## Pittstate23

Hunting one of my urban spots in Kc tonight, sounds like a pretty roust party going on a hundred and fifty yards or so behind me in a backyard.


----------



## sleeperls

6 does and this fella tonight.


----------



## westksbowhunter

Couple of pics without any orange. Curious as to whether you guys took it off for pics or just did not wear it?


----------



## sleeperls

still in orange here. I cant wait to have it off. I follow the rules to the T.

I thaught about trying to take a self picture tonight for fullstrutter. Had my camo on with my orange vest, face net, and orange hat


----------



## westksbowhunter

sleeperls said:


> still in orange here. I cant wait to have it off. I follow the rules to the T.
> 
> I thaught about trying to take a self picture tonight for fullstrutter. Had my camo on with my orange vest, face net, and orange hat


Be careful with your phone as they can get you in trouble. Texting pictures of deer to another hunter is a violation.


----------



## sleeperls

I never text about deer movement or send pics. I dont even text when im in the stand, well my wife sometimes about supper, but thats it. They can look at my phone anytime they want.

Like i said, i follow the rules to a T


----------



## zap

Just a big bodied dink with three on one side and a club like other side thirty yards out.
The wind died off too much for my liking.

Another evening in the woods.....:smile:
Stand/sticks and pack did not feel as heavy this evening......progress is being made.:teeth:


----------



## sleeperls

zap said:


> Another evening in the woods.....:smile:
> Stand/sticks and pack did not feel as heavy this evening......progress is being made.:teeth:


I actually thought the same thing tonight. Packed in way farther than i ever have.


----------



## cunninghamww

1st pack in on public of the season tomorrow, giving some of my other spots a break. Been a relatively slow first couple days of the season for me.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

westksbowhunter said:


> Couple of pics without any orange. Curious as to whether you guys took it off for pics or just did not wear it?


This why I dont go until muzzleloader is over. Ive went bowhunting just a hand full of times when they first merged the two and would forget my orange everytime cause I was use to bow season being just that! and no orange use to be required. I think thats why they change seasons around to try and catch people not use to the new changes and make money off of tickets lol. Be careful and remeber the orange crap during the 2 day antlerless season in mid october!


----------



## hunterhewi

First sit of the season for me! Feels good to finally get out. Nice and cool this mornin only one doe so far. Hope that changes soon!


----------



## the hamster

ttt


----------



## dukeofwails

Went out on Ft. Riley last night. Saw some does jumping around. When a trio came in my direction to my right, I spooked one while trying to get in position (I had a big limb in the way). She was a HUGE doe. I'll be moving to another tree for that spot for the near future. 
THEN... this morning i get out to my spot and realize that I don't have my quiver or arrows... yeah... I backtracked on the way home and saw a broken quiver and shattered shafts on the side of the road. 
Those were my last 5 arrows. I'll be ordering more tomorrow. 
On the bright side, of the 2 Rage hypodermics I found, they were both in great condition!

I'm still new to hunting. I learn something new each time.


----------



## hunterhewi

AWESOME first morning out seen 9 does 3 fawns 2 spikes a 130" 8 point and a monster 160" 10 at 22 yards he snuck in from my blind side if the 8 woulda stepped out first i coulda killed the 10 but the 10 was first stood long enough for me to grab my bow then walked off before i could draw. Woulda been a hell of an early season buck!


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> AWESOME first morning out seen 9 does 3 fawns 2 spikes a 130" 8 point and a monster 160" 10 at 22 yards he snuck in from my blind side if the 8 woulda stepped out first i coulda killed the 10 but the 10 was first stood long enough for me to grab my bow then walked off before i could draw. Woulda been a hell of an early season buck!



:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## sleeperls

Im at a loss this year for bucks. The rut is going to be my saving grace i think this year.


----------



## zap

dukeofwails said:


> Went out on Ft. Riley last night. Saw some does jumping around. When a trio came in my direction to my right, I spooked one while trying to get in position (I had a big limb in the way). She was a HUGE doe. I'll be moving to another tree for that spot for the near future.
> THEN... this morning i get out to my spot and realize that I don't have my quiver or arrows... yeah... I backtracked on the way home and saw a broken quiver and shattered shafts on the side of the road.
> Those were my last 5 arrows. I'll be ordering more tomorrow.
> On the bright side, of the 2 Rage hypodermics I found, they were both in great condition!
> 
> I'm still new to hunting. I learn something new each time.


When getting ready for a hunt or getting stuff packed up after a hunt never put anything on the ground.......on or in the vehicle only.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> Im at a loss this year for bucks. The rut is going to be my saving grace i think this year.


There is a whole month before the pre rut.....it can all change in a minute.


----------



## kstatemallards

I shot this doe last night and figured I'd recover her withing 75 yards or so. My buddy and I tracked her 150 yards into the woods and then lost blood. Started the search over a few times, even brought the dog out to help. Tracked her till it was 1am in the morning in the nastiest brush. I'm at a loss for why we couldn't find more blood. All we were finding was little specs and the occasional patches of blood. 

The black spot near her lungs is the entry of the arrow from the video I took. I know the shot is a little high but you'd think it'd be a dead deer with decent blood. Pisses me off that I killed this doe and have nothing to show for it.


----------



## hunterhewi

Heres a trail cam pic of the 10 i had at 22 yards this mornin


----------



## hunterhewi

View attachment 1773705

Heres a trail cam pic of the 10 i had at 22 yards this mornin


----------



## sleeperls

First arrow was shot at 20 yards, the other two at 30. Im gtg for tonight hunt.


----------



## zap

sweet!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

hunterhewi said:


> AWESOME first morning out seen 9 does 3 fawns 2 spikes a 130" 8 point and a monster 160" 10 at 22 yards he snuck in from my blind side if the 8 woulda stepped out first i coulda killed the 10 but the 10 was first stood long enough for me to grab my bow then walked off before i could draw. Woulda been a hell of an early season buck!


Sounded like a good time!


----------



## NJlungbuster

Nobody has tips for the eastern hunting guy?


----------



## ksgobbler

Nice article in the Wichita Eagle on Kansas Deer hunting
http://www.kansas.com/2013/09/29/3028472/michael-pearce-kansas-deer-hunting.html


----------



## zap

NJlungbuster said:


> Nobody has tips for the eastern hunting guy?


What do you need to know?


----------



## NJlungbuster

zap said:


> What do you need to know?


I'm just basically looking for tips to hunting Kansas deer during the rut. Seeing if it's any different than the deer I'm used to. That's all. Just trying to better my chances of bagging a biggin'.


----------



## NJlungbuster

ksgobbler said:


> Nice article in the Wichita Eagle on Kansas Deer hunting
> http://www.kansas.com/2013/09/29/3028472/michael-pearce-kansas-deer-hunting.html


Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.


----------



## zap

NJlungbuster said:


> I'm just basically looking for tips to hunting Kansas deer during the rut. Seeing if it's any different than the deer I'm used to. That's all. Just trying to better my chances of bagging a biggin'.


Your hunting here this season?


----------



## NJlungbuster

Yeah me and a couple buddies will be out there for a week. One of the guys has access to a family farm that's about 1700 acres.


----------



## zap

NJlungbuster said:


> Yeah me and a couple buddies will be out there for a week. One of the guys has access to a family farm that's about 1700 acres.


You should be good to go, good luck.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zap said:


> You should be good to go, good luck.


Yup


----------



## NJlungbuster

Really? That's it? Lol well that's good to hear.


----------



## zap

The rut here involves bucks looking for doe.
The same as anywhere else.

Hunt hard and smart.


----------



## westksbowhunter

NJlungbuster said:


> Nobody has tips for the eastern hunting guy?


Kansas is very diverse. How you hunt in the western part of the state will be very different from the eastern part of the state. Can be extremely cold out west. By the same token can be extremely warm in the east. Gear you will need to take will be much different. What part of the state will you be hunting? When will you be coming?


----------



## sleeperls

one doe, one little six, a **** and a skunk, and two pack rats. Exciting evening.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

NJlungbuster said:


> Yeah me and a couple buddies will be out there for a week. One of the guys has access to a family farm that's about 1700 acres.


What part of the state; county, region, gps coordinates, etc... this will greatly affect the type of terrain, cover, habitat, prominent ag... subsequently, can drastically affect how you can hunt to maximize your opportunities. Is the 1700 acres, contiguous or in broken pieces. Has this property been scouted by anyone in your group, any stands pre-hung...


----------



## mod10g

I have shot a deer in about the same location and it was back on camera two days later, over the lungs and missed the spine.



kstatemallards said:


> I shot this doe last night and figured I'd recover her withing 75 yards or so. My buddy and I tracked her 150 yards into the woods and then lost blood. Started the search over a few times, even brought the dog out to help. Tracked her till it was 1am in the morning in the nastiest brush. I'm at a loss for why we couldn't find more blood. All we were finding was little specs and the occasional patches of blood.
> 
> The black spot near her lungs is the entry of the arrow from the video I took. I know the shot is a little high but you'd think it'd be a dead deer with decent blood. Pisses me off that I killed this doe and have nothing to show for it.


----------



## dukeofwails

zap said:


> When getting ready for a hunt or getting stuff packed up after a hunt never put anything on the ground.......on or in the vehicle only.


coming back in from Saturday night's hunt. My quiver made it ON my vehicle... just never IN my vehicle. I forgot it on the roof...


----------



## hunterhewi

170p&ywhitail said:


> Sounded like a good time!


It was a great time definately not a boring morning at all!


----------



## KSQ2

The Mrs. went out last night with our oldest and saw a ton of deer, they were really moving. Tough to pattern right now though, they were coming into a large bean field from all different directions. Our 6 year old daughter had a ball!


----------



## KSQ2

By the way, we didn't have any orange for our daughter... She won't be hunting during rifle season, but we need to get some anyway. I didn't even think about it before last night!


----------



## BigDeer

KSQ2 said:


> By the way, we didn't have any orange for our daughter... She won't be hunting during rifle season, but we need to get some anyway. I didn't even think about it before last night!


Cute pic! I hope she is strapped to the tree and I can't see it.. Good luck this year, stay safe.


----------



## KSQ2

BigDeer said:


> Cute pic! I hope she is strapped to the tree and I can't see it.. Good luck this year, stay safe.


This tree is just for hunting with our daughter, you can't tell it from the pic, but she could jump out of the stand to the ground.:teeth:


----------



## ksgoosekillr

the Kansas laws about hunter orange during early season are a bunch of garbage. What about the dove hunters? the teal hunters? prairie chickens? Are they all required to wear hunter orange because ML season is open? If so the hoards of Wardens at the Bottoms don't really care. What about those of us who scout during early season no weapon?


----------



## KSQ2

ksgoosekillr said:


> the Kansas laws about hunter orange during early season are a bunch of garbage. What about the dove hunters? the teal hunters? prairie chickens? Are they all required to wear hunter orange because ML season is open? If so the hoards of Wardens at the Bottoms don't really care. What about those of us who scout during early season no weapon?


Very good questions indeed. I hate putting that orange on, but we'll continue to do so.


----------



## BigDeer

KSQ2 said:


> This tree is just for hunting with our daughter, you can't tell it from the pic, but she could jump out of the stand to the ground.:teeth:


Figured as much, good luck!


----------



## sockmo

attaboy!



sleeperls said:


> Successful youth hunt in kansas today. crossbow


----------



## BoonROTO

Fullstrutter said:


> Consider it retracted...no disrespect meant at all. Was just thinking about how I personally would feel about myself wearing one of my pairs of jeans in a treestand in the woods. It was a shocking thing to see and just genuinely surprised me. Clearly your results speak for themselves and you realize you can get away with it in your spots. Seeing you wearing jeans actually makes you look like a boss lol, that's why I said you just must not give a sheit because you apparently don't have to.
> 
> My bad on the incorrect delivery of my initial thought process.



Maybe some day these jokers will realize you don't need every new gimmick being pimped on TV to kill a deer....


----------



## BoonROTO

zap said:


> Only on at can you get kudos for calling someone an idiot..


Agreed.


----------



## westksbowhunter

BigDeer said:


> Cute pic! I hope she is strapped to the tree and I can't see it.. Good luck this year, stay safe.


Yea I would worry more about the lack of a safety harness over the orange but it is the law.


----------



## sleeperls

NO MORE ORANGE !!!!

Have a good one tonight fella's may the all mighy bless us all with huge droptine bucks.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

ksgoosekillr said:


> the Kansas laws about hunter orange during early season are a bunch of garbage. What about the dove hunters? the teal hunters? prairie chickens? Are they all required to wear hunter orange because ML season is open? If so the hoards of Wardens at the Bottoms don't really care. What about those of us who scout during early season no weapon?


Yep good point, what about when im out checking my cattle during rifle season or out calling varmits I dont have to have orange on but if im deer hunting I do??? Shoot im out in the same element regardless. Orange is not going to save my life if someone shoots over a hill they can not see beyond. If I hunted public land I can see orange being a good choice to wear but im not to worried about it on private ground.


----------



## ksgobbler

Just an FYI but some public areas will be closed in the morning if the government shuts down.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

ksgobbler said:


> Just an FYI but some public areas will be closed in the morning if the government shuts down.


Huh? What am I missing? Im never around to watch the news.


----------



## ksgobbler

I know the local NWR closes at 8am tomorrow unless Congress does something tonight.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

If theres no government open tomorrow and they say public land is closed who will enforce it.........


----------



## ksgobbler

Law enforcement and fire are exempt I do believe.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Well I dont hunt public nor was planning on hunting tomorrow so wont bother me.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I decided not to hunt yesterday due to a south wind and 80 degree temps. I bought an M25 and wanted to put it in one of the funnels I hunt during the rut. I got to the tree about 11:30, it was around 75 degress. I took the older stand down and put up the new one. I didn't make too much noise but still banged the stand a few times while pulling it up. Got it strapped on and stepped on to the platform, a wasp flew around me and stung me on the finger. I said $%^# fairly loudly and then started looking around to see if any limbs needed trimming.

About 15 seconds later I see legs walking towards a shooting lane so I sat down and looked at my watch. It was 11:59 and a big bodied, solid 160 walks through the lane. All I could do was watch him zig zag around for 5 minutes eating leaves and rubbing a few trees before walking off. I can't tell you how frustrating that was. I have no idea why he was walking through at that time or how he didn't hear me hanging the stand and saying $%^# when the wasp stung me. 

It just goes to show I really don't know as much about deer as I'd like to think I do. I have got a few pics of him in that area so I will be sitting in that stand this Sunday morning with a better wind and temps and hoping he comes through a little earlier. On a side note, the M25 is pretty darn comfy and I'm glad I switched it with my older Gorilla.


----------



## sleeperls

170 from what i gather they will have boots on the ground for the next few days i assume posting and kicking people out hunting. I was told yesterday that if there was a shut down i couldnt hunt.

I've got work that needs done anyway and will give me some time on the bino's


----------



## Justin Spies

sleeperls said:


> 170 from what i gather they will have boots on the ground for the next few days i assume posting and kicking people out hunting. I was told yesterday that if there was a shut down i couldnt hunt.
> 
> I've got work that needs done anyway and will give me some time on the bino's


Does this apply for all federal land?


----------



## bowhuntertx

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I decided not to hunt yesterday due to a south wind and 80 degree temps. I bought an M25 and wanted to put it in one of the funnels I hunt during the rut. I got to the tree about 11:30, it was around 75 degress. I took the older stand down and put up the new one. I didn't make too much noise but still banged the stand a few times while pulling it up. Got it strapped on and stepped on to the platform, a wasp flew around me and stung me on the finger. I said $%^# fairly loudly and then started looking around to see if any limbs needed trimming.
> 
> About 15 seconds later I see legs walking towards a shooting lane so I sat down and looked at my watch. It was 11:59 and a big bodied, solid 160 walks through the lane. All I could do was watch him zig zag around for 5 minutes eating leaves and rubbing a few trees before walking off. I can't tell you how frustrating that was. I have no idea why he was walking through at that time or how he didn't hear me hanging the stand and saying $%^# when the wasp stung me.
> 
> It just goes to show I really don't know as much about deer as I'd like to think I do. I have got a few pics of him in that area so I will be sitting in that stand this Sunday morning with a better wind and temps and hoping he comes through a little earlier. On a side note, the M25 is pretty darn comfy and I'm glad I switched it with my older Gorilla.


Good luck this Sunday. Can't wait to see some LDP's


----------



## zap

The current BS administration will "Make It Hurt" the people as much as possible........we deserve better!


----------



## ksgobbler

Justin Spies said:


> Does this apply for all federal land?


I think so. National Parks, National Wildlife Refuges, Corp of Engineers, etc.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

ksgobbler said:


> I think so. National Parks, National Wildlife Refuges, Corp of Engineers, etc.


so in Kansas that is all the corp ground around the lakes, Quivira, Kirwin and what else? both kirwing and quiviras websites are already down... nice timing considering Saturday is the opener.


----------



## KSQ2

zap said:


> The current BS administration will "Make It Hurt" the people as much as possible........we deserve better!


Yep...


----------



## ksgobbler

ksgoosekillr said:


> so in Kansas that is all the corp ground around the lakes, Quivira, Kirwin and what else?


I know the Corp shut down the lakes, so I assume the land around it as well. Flint Hills NWR, Marais des Cygnes NWR. 

You get this message from the COE Website
Because of the federal government shutdown, all Corps lakes are closed and Corps Lakes webpages are not operating. For more information, go to http://www.usace.army.mil.


----------



## come november +

All federal and NWR. I know Marais des Cygnes for sure because I got drawn and Kim Martin sent out an email saying no hunting until the issue gets resolved.


----------



## zap

Sept. 26, 2013 

Joint effort will check drivers’ licenses and possession of wildlife 

TOPEKA – The Kansas Department of Wildlife, Parks, and Tourism (KDWPT), KHP and local law enforcement will conduct a joint checkpoint in central Kansas in early October. The fall turkey season starts October 1, and the regular big duck season starts October 5. The checkpoint is intended to help enforce state and federal wildlife laws, as well as the state’s driver’s licensing laws. 

Local law enforcement officers will operate the first stage of the checkpoint to be sure drivers are properly licensed to be driving. If a driver does not have a valid license, appropriate enforcement actions will be taken. Travelers should not expect major delays from this portion of the checkpoint. 

Occupants of vehicles in the first check lane will be asked if they are hunters or are transporting wildlife. If yes in either case, drivers will be directed to a nearby KDWPT check lane where natural resource officers will check for required licenses and permits, count the game and gather biological, harvest, and hunter success information. This portion of the checkpoint should also cause minimal delay. 

Additional wildlife checkpoints will occur around the state during the fall and winter hunting seasons. 

For more information, contact KDWPT natural resource officer Matt Stucker at (620) 770-9330, or by email at [email protected]


----------



## Treestandwolf

sockmo said:


> attaboy!



Now this is fantastic!!


----------



## zap

ksgobbler said:


> I know the Corp shut down the lakes, so I assume the land around it as well. Flint Hills NWR, Marais des Cygnes NWR.
> 
> You get this message from the COE Website
> Because of the federal government shutdown, all Corps lakes are closed and Corps Lakes webpages are not operating. For more information, go to http://www.usace.army.mil.


Most of that land is managed by kdwp but owned by the corps.
I doubt those lands are effected by this.


----------



## westksbowhunter

This is bad news for duck hunters.


----------



## sleeperls

this shut down wont last long. Gotta work sometime anyway.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> this shut down wont last long. Gotta work sometime anyway.


Plenty of public land open.


----------



## sleeperls

Nah man i really got to get this wheat planted. then cut hay, then work cattle. Once that is done i can get back to hunting everyday. I own 1100 acres to hunt.


----------



## zap

Get the drill ready.....:smile:

My buddy was getting the combines ready to roll this afternoon when I stopped by his place.

Corn and beans are ready to harvest or will be shortly.


----------



## sleeperls

Ive cut all the beans. Half of the wheat is drilled. The rain slowed me down a little.


----------



## zap

Wheat drilled into cut beans.......:shade:


----------



## sleeperls

Indeed. And a smiley just for you smiley king.:leet::leet::iamwithstupid:


----------



## zap

:smile:


----------



## shaffer88

So far just checking cams







IMG_0422.jpeg 
Putting up stands you know the usual. But until this cold front happens. And of course I married into big kansas university family and a k stater myself. I am obligated to attend late night and the ku Texas tech game. Then onto the Hollywood 400. All on the same weekend when the highs are in the 60's. Oh well there's always November


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Checked a cam today only bucks was a scrub 6 and a forky. This place ususally has at least one big boy in it early but so far not this year. Got another one to check in a different place in a day or two.


----------



## Kansas Jack

I leave my stands up year around on my farm. i loosen the boomers and ratchets after the season ends. i have six stands. i went out last week and trimmed limbs so am pretty much ready. had nats around me while trimming, still plenty warm for me. a nice twelve point 180 class was bowkilled in the area last week so some guys dont mind the warm weather for hunting.


----------



## LastLight

I only had 4 days to hunt in SE Kansas zone 11 and I took this 4 - 4.5 yr old management deer on the last day. Limited time and the hot weather made it tough but better than a tag sandwich any day. It takes a little time and some luck to find and get on those big boys, I didn't have much of either on this trip.


----------



## Kansas Jack

congrads on the buck. pretty good for a short hunt.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

zap said:


> Most of that land is managed by kdwp but owned by the corps.
> I doubt those lands are effected by this.


exactly... talked to my buddy today who works for the USACE; he's sitting on his couch doing nothing but the KDWPT guys are still out there.


----------



## cunninghamww

Just to be safe - what's the word on WIHA's? Don't want to walk back to my truck and it be hooked up to a tow truck lol.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

cunninghamww said:


> Just to be safe - what's the word on WIHA's? Don't want to walk back to my truck and it be hooked up to a tow truck lol.


can't see that being an issue, WIHA is a state program.


----------



## sleeperls

Everyone must be busy working. I know i am. 

Had a chance to check a cam and get very few pics of this guy. They are always crappy. Hopefully he will look at the camera and it wont be blurry some day.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Looks like a good one bud^


----------



## sleeperls

Yeah ill hunt him if I can find him.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Wish I wasn't working today, should have called in sick. I'll be out tomorrow and Monday, almost a 40 degree drop in temps in 6 hours last night and a heavy downpour. Hoping to see pics of a big one on the ground today, it will make it easier to get through the day!!!


----------



## sleeperls

All I can give you is a walking away pic of the buck above in velvet.


----------



## hunterhewi

^^^ thats a hell of a deer there! Went out this mornin til 9:30 seen absolutely nothing. My guess is they stayin in the trees out of this dang wind


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

sleeperls said:


> All I can give you is a walking away pic of the buck above in velvet.


That's good enough!


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> All I can give you is a walking away pic of the buck above in velvet.



:shade::shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## sleeperls

my favorite 8 showed back up. He has been gone all month.



Buck and bobcat.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

That 8 looks like a dang steer!


----------



## sleeperls

He is a toad, Not the biggest buck around score wise but for some reason i really hope he walks by.


----------



## SDC

Looks like lots of steak for sure on that brute!!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Checked four stands this weekend since last fall......need to replace 2 pull up ropes and the strap on one stand was torn away....need to get a new ratchet strap. Hung up both cameras too.. Went out this afternoon and hung up a 2 seater ladder stand for my 13 year old son to try the bow this year. He's been shooting very good in the yard. He was a little nervous climbing up into it once we had it all secure. I hope he has a chance at one this fall.....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Got my other camera checked this afternoon, nothing to post about really.........my spots are rut spots I never get many pics until November.


----------



## sleeperls

I got done with work to late to hunt last night, but was able to check the cams. Had good movement lots of bucks right before sunset in shooting light.

Bust my arse today and finished drilling my wheat. Get down there around 5:30. Not a single deer. On the way out they where in the alfalfa field 1/4 mile away. They took a different route tonight prob due to the north winds.


----------



## sleeperls

Had a good night in the stand last night. Got a chance to hunt a spot where i think some bucks are. 5 bucks in total and around 12 does. It wont let me embedd the vids.

This guy i was sure going to bust me, but he never blew, flagged or anything.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52WBR773Vwk

These does had smelled where i walked and came to the tree as well. My fault for walking around like a tard. They never did run off either. Just hung around until close to dark and made their way to the fields.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tceRauuESYA


----------



## KillingFields

That's some cool video, sleeperis. Good for you for taking your camera up there and working twice as hard to film a hunt! That buck cracked me up. He sure didn't mind you, but now he's got your number. ;-) 

AintNoGriz, have fun taking your 13 yo out there. I have a 14 yo that is going to spend some time hunting with me. Good luck!


----------



## sleeperls

thats my cell phone haha. galaxy s3. I wish i had a camera with a camera arm.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

hey sleeperls that big buck you have walking away looks pretty familiar to me. what part of ks are you hunting? message me


----------



## sleeperls

Done bud.


----------



## zap

Nice videos, Sleeperls. :thumbs_up


----------



## Fullstrutter

170p&ywhitail said:


> Got my other camera checked this afternoon, nothing to post about really.........my spots are rut spots I never get many pics until November.


x2 same with our KS farms. I never worry about not getting any pics of mature bucks since our spots are rut funnels for sure


----------



## rutjunky

Same here Strutter. I've been getting quite a few does on cam but not much for bucks. I'm hoping this doe only rifle weekend pushes a few bucks off some other spot to my spot. I will b out of town this weekend for the chiefs game so it should work out well. Gonna give my spot a bit of a break and and kinda stay out of there till later in the month. Good thing is the spot I hunt is part of a tree line that runs about 18 miles from the northwest to the southeast. I've never really had a lot of buck activity till pre rut. Been some giants in there the past couple years in November that r never saw until then. Ready for November to show up.


----------



## Fullstrutter

rutjunky said:


> Same here Strutter. I've been getting quite a few does on cam but not much for bucks. I'm hoping this doe only rifle weekend pushes a few bucks off some other spot to my spot. I will b out of town this weekend for the chiefs game so it should work out well. Gonna give my spot a bit of a break and and kinda stay out of there till later in the month. Good thing is the spot I hunt is part of a tree line that runs about 18 miles from the northwest to the southeast. I've never really had a lot of buck activity till pre rut. Been some giants in there the past couple years in November that r never saw until then. Ready for November to show up.


Wow! 18 miles is a hell of a chunk of connected timber! That is badass. What's the biggest deer you've seen or had on TC from that spot?


----------



## Justin Spies

Exactly one month from now at this time I should be perched up in a tree for my first day of hunting the KS rut. Unless of course I'm fortunate enough to smoke a giant before 10😃. I'm jacked up c'mon November!!!


----------



## MNsticker

Justin Spies said:


> Exactly one month from now at this time I should be perched up in a tree for my first day of hunting the KS rut. Unless of course I'm fortunate enough to smoke a giant before 10&#55357;&#56835;. I'm jacked up c'mon November!!!


Nice Justin, I got 13 days until I leave for trip!!!! The days are just dragging by it seems.


----------



## Storm27m

You guys are killing me! Videos...pictures...stories...I won't even get to pick up my bow to practice until the middle of November this year. This deployment is going to stretch a few weeks longer than anticipated but at least I should get to catch the tail end of the rut . Until then, I'll be living vicariously through the AT.


----------



## shaffer88

sleeperls said:


> my favorite 8 showed back up. He has been gone all month.
> 
> 
> 
> Buck and bobcat.


That 8 is ripped you feeding them PEDS?


----------



## Justin Spies

MNsticker said:


> Nice Justin, I got 13 days until I leave for trip!!!! The days are just dragging by it seems.


That is for sure. Good luck to you


----------



## Brut

Cant wait until the 9th of november I will get 5 days to hunt with my daughter on her first deer hunt


----------



## zmax hunter

Is this similar to what you are looking for Justin?

http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=212394&MESSAGES=12&state=Ks


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I will go on my first sit of the 2013 season Saturday afternoon... will be trying to fill a doe tag or two with my Heli-m. 

Like many have said, we don't many mature deer showing up on camera this year and I really attribute that to the amount of food/cover that's available most of which is rapidly disappearing as harvest progresses. I won't get worried about it until the last week of October though.


----------



## aeast236

This was taken in Kansas during muzzle loader season this year about 25 minutes from me. Not my deer (I wish it were) but it is estimated to score between 230 and 260


----------



## Kansas Jack

he's back. maybe this year.


----------



## shaffer88

aeast236 said:


> This was taken in Kansas during muzzle loader season this year about 25 minutes from me. Not my deer (I wish it were) but it is estimated to score between 230 and 260


And what unit is this my god that is an animal


----------



## sleeperls

That thing above is a freaking slob.

Here is another measely 8 from my area.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

shaffer88 said:


> And what unit is this my god that is an animal


I heard Rice County so whatever unit Rice is in...


----------



## aeast236

kscumminsdriver said:


> I heard Rice County so whatever unit Rice is in...


Yep. Rice County. I know the specific area but will keep that to myself. Hunters in the area would tie me to a tree for 'yote bait


----------



## Hawkfarm

We saw over 18 bucks in three days last weekend. Three were mature bucks. No monsters (yet). Most of the 3 or younger bucks were still in loose bachelor groups. Had a friend pass on this buck. And the same evening I got photos of five bucks together doing some testing. Saw lots of does. Should be getting better every week. We still have some beans that are green and the deer were hitting them hard along with the acorns.


----------



## sleeperls

Nice.

I cant pin point exactly where mine are bedding. Still only seeing the spikes and the occasional year and a half 6-8points.


----------



## nyarcher

well I have 3 1/2 weeks left to wait than I will be going after some mule deer. Do the mule deer rut the same time as whitetails do?


----------



## westksbowhunter

aeast236 said:


> This was taken in Kansas during muzzle loader season this year about 25 minutes from me. Not my deer (I wish it were) but it is estimated to score between 230 and 260


Someone said that this pick was floating around last year. And judging from the neck that looks like a deer in rut and not a deer from the muzzleloader season.


----------



## aeast236

westksbowhunter said:


> Someone said that this pick was floating around last year. And judging from the neck that looks like a deer in rut and not a deer from the muzzleloader season.


It wasn't. It's a small community where it was taken. Not everything's a scandal


----------



## hunterhewi

Rice county is only one county over from me lol.


----------



## hunterhewi

Was it near chase?


----------



## tmoos111

That Picture was not floating around last year. A very good friend of mine got trail camera pictures of that deer just 4 days before it was killed with a muzzleloader. I would post the trail cam pics if I could figure it out. I would rather not say where the deer was killed But it is a tru Giant!


----------



## westksbowhunter

tmoos111 said:


> That Picture was not floating around last year. A very good friend of mine got trail camera pictures of that deer just 4 days before it was killed with a muzzleloader. I would post the trail cam pics if I could figure it out. I would rather not say where the deer was killed But it is a tru Giant!


I am just repeating what I heard. It was on another forum last week and someone said that they had seen the photo last year.


----------



## Kansas Jack

westksbowhunter said:


> I am just repeating what I heard. It was on another forum last week and someone said that they had seen the photo last year.


i recall one similar to this one. because some felt the it was in poor taste because of the way it was presented.don't think its the same one.


----------



## ikeinks

Nothing on camera worth sitting for yet, still a lot of standing corn by the majority of my stands. Hopefully ten days of harvest and I'll be in business.


----------



## sleeperls

Heck they are mowing the milo down like mad already here. One of my best places still has standing corn. I hope he gets it cut soon.


----------



## Kansas Jack

sleeperls said:


> Heck they are mowing the milo down like mad already here. One of my best places still has standing corn. I hope he gets it cut soon.


same here. my renter planted all corn this year.those old bucks love to bed down in cornfields. good cover, shade, nice cool breeze in the north-south rows.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Great reports guys! I will be heading there in a few weeks. Really getting pumped now!!


----------



## OmenHonkey

Any of ya'll live or hunt around the Kinsley/Larned Area?


----------



## NJlungbuster

One month from today I'll be sitting on stand in the great state of Kansas. So pumped!


----------



## sleeperls

I can see my house.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

OmenHonkey said:


> Any of ya'll live or hunt around the Kinsley/Larned Area?


I pheasant hunt that area. I would love to bowhunt it! Ive seen some dandys.


----------



## shaffer88

Nothing like the latest pic but getting some movement, just need to get some time to sit now








I also have some dandy **** that need trapped


----------



## aeast236

shaffer88 said:


> Nothing like the latest pic but getting some movement, just need to get some time to sit now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have some dandy **** that need trapped


Nice deer showing up!!


----------



## hunterhewi

OmenHonkey said:


> Any of ya'll live or hunt around the Kinsley/Larned Area?


I grew up 15 miles east of larned and still hunt the family farm there


----------



## tc2506

i killed the buck in my avatar jus south of larned, by trousdale, dang i mis living in that area lots of big bucks up there,


----------



## sleeperls

Busting out the orange once again.


----------



## shaffer88

orange sweaty army comes out this weekend to lay down sone slick heads.


----------



## sleeperls

I didnt hear a single rifle shot. And it usually sounds like im in a war zone when rifle opens.

Had deer moving super early, only crappy part was the wind changed on me. Deer come from all around so its a hard stand to hunt. It just so happens they hit the trail they would wind me on.


----------



## Buick80

Nice night tonight after the wind died down, we can put away the orange now for a bit.


----------



## Storm27m

How was the orange pressure on public land over the weekend?


----------



## OmenHonkey

Well I'll be in Kinsley November 2nd for a week. I will probably head up to Young's Place in the evenings for a cold beverage!!! If any of you are around i'll buy a round!!.


----------



## sleeperls

I never heard a single gun shot. Had some awesome movement early. Seen a shooter 10 point out a hour before dark. had 8 other bucks come under the stand in daylight.

Hope things continue and i can put one on the ground.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Storm27m said:


> How was the orange pressure on public land over the weekend?


I was at one of the hardest hit areas (during normal rifle season) and did not see another truck... residents did not take very well to that season, and most people didn't want to shoot does in 70-80 degree weather.


----------



## sleeperls

I forgot to add that i lost my cell phone out of my pocket while packing out last night. Had to go back out and find it with my wife who smelled of everything fruity 

Good news is i did find it.


----------



## Kansas Jack

if this guy stays on the farm he will be safe.


----------



## MadThwacker

OmenHonkey said:


> Well I'll be in Kinsley November 2nd for a week. I will probably head up to Young's Place in the evenings for a cold beverage!!! If any of you are around i'll buy a round!!.


I'll be there that same week. See you at Young's. Bud Light please!


----------



## kda082

NE KS guys seeing anything? I hunt unit 19 SE of Topeka and we're seeing significantly less deer this year on camera and in person. We hammered quite a few does last year but this usually doesn't hurt too bad. We do have a lot of standing corn that is starting to come down so i'm hoping this is the key reason. Guess i'll find out soon. I'm 4 hunts into the season and i haven't seen a deer from the stand.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

They were moving good Sunday morning. I didn't hunt because I moved 3 cameras to new areas I hadn't scouted real hard, I went in about 11:00 to check the cameras and brought 2 stands along. The cameras were spread out about 500 yards between each other. I got pictures of 3 bucks over 150 along with 8 others over 130. I got the biggest buck on all 3 cameras, first pic was at 5:30, second at 6:05, and at 9:15 he was on the 3rd camera for about 20 minutes. He's an 11 point that's a 170+ and he made the rounds that morning.

I now have two stands up in that area.


----------



## kansasboi

Pics Bruisers! Good luck!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

kansasboi said:


> Pics Bruisers! Good luck!


I wish I could, I tried posting pics a few years ago and I couldn't get it to work. I really suck at computers.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Don't believe you Bruiser........unless you show us proof!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

AintNoGriz said:


> Don't believe you Bruiser........unless you show us proof!


You'll have to refer to me as the liar then. I figured out how to send the pics from my computer to my email but that was as far as I got.


----------



## KillingFields

Took this doe with my bow last Sunday night in Leavenworth County. She walked in on a string and I stuck her at 10 yards. Easy recovery. I know, the pic is not great quality. I took it with my camera phone. 

The land owner cut his corn before anyone else in the area. I think that definitely helped me. I'm on the board!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

KillingFields said:


> Took this doe with my bow last Sunday night in Leavenworth County. She walked in on a string and I stuck her at 10 yards. Easy recovery. I know, the pic is not great quality. I took it with my camera phone.
> 
> The land owner cut his corn before anyone else in the area. I think that definitely helped me. I'm on the board!
> 
> View attachment 1784323


Nice. I'm in Leavenworth County also and none of the corn is out around me, I'm hoping it comes out soon.


----------



## kansas_hick

Hope to get out this weekend for the first time this year. Crops still in though so will be in the timber just off the corn so maybe.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Just as soon as I get some up keep done around the house I'll be ready to be in a tree. These cool mornings got me itching to go! I should be in a tree by Halloween and every day after until I tag out!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I donned the orange and hunted Saturday evening... saw 4 deer from stand but the 1 mature doe didn't present an ethical shot so I passed. Saw several other deer as I was walking out. On the property south of where I was hunting they were cutting the corn off... I really expect movement to pick up now as that was the last standing ag crop in the immediate area.

Sunday morning hunted the same stand as Saturday. Saw 7 deer... again no shots on mature does... I don't shoot fawns until late when they've put on a little more meat.

Sunday afternoon/evening I hunted a different farm. Saw 4 deer on stand; 1 mature buck but not a shooter on that farm or for me on any farm... he lightly worked a scrape so they're getting closer. Saw several does out in our alfalfa plot so the summer plan is working; I expect bucks to start cruising the edge of that plot looking for does in 2 weeks or so... 


I did finally get a shooter type buck on camera which is encouraging... anybody want to hazard a guess on score?? 






























I had quite a few pictures of this deer late December last year... he really filled out his body but some of that could be from being pre-rut still...


----------



## sleeperls

Thats a nice deer.

Still seeing the same 10-12 does and the same 10 young bucks. Just waiting for one of the 3-4 shooters i got to step out. 

It was cold out tonight, or im a wuss one of the two. Came home and ordered a face mask haha. I hunted most of last year in a ground blind, and it kept me out of the wind.


----------



## aeast236

Will be hunting this weekend hopefully and on last sit two weeks ago saw a small buck come into shooting range (passed) and a few does that were well out if range. Hard to tell what all is coming in though due to a thief in the area that has stolen everyone's trail cams on several properties...not only on my buddies lease but literally everyone in the area. Thieves suck!!


----------



## bowhuntertx

How many of you guys, like myself, religiiously look at the weather forecast. I find myself checking at nauseum checkng the upcoming temps for early November. I sure hope we get good front moving through.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

bowhuntertx said:


> How many of you guys, like myself, religiiously look at the weather forecast. I find myself checking at nauseum checkng the upcoming temps for early November. I sure hope we get good front moving through.


I'm not that bad, I only check the weather 10 or 12 times a day! It's getting fairly cool here at night.


----------



## BigDeer

KB, I can post those pics for you if you know how to text or email? Not a problem to help, just pm me if you want. 

BD



Kansas Bruisers said:


> I'm not that bad, I only check the weather 10 or 12 times a day! It's getting fairly cool here at night.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Hopefully try and go out Sunday, maybe see if my son wants to sit to see if something comes by for him. It will be 2 weeks since I put out my camera's, may check those Saturday afternoon. Don't expect too many pics, most spots are rut spots, but we will see. I have to work Sat. morning and then we have family pics in the late afternoon, so Sunday will be my only chance for a sit. Most corn and beans have been harvested around me. Some milo still in the fields. Father in law drives around the country side most evenings b4 dark and hasn't seen a buck in weeks. Just a couple of does here and there, so not very promising....


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> KB, I can post those pics for you if you know how to text or email? Not a problem to help, just pm me if you want.
> 
> BD


I have a few of the pics from 1 camera on my email, the other SD cards are still in the cameras. If you want to post them that's fine with me. PM your number or email address and I can send them to ya. I need to get a few more SD cards to swap the others out, I have 3 cameras and only 4 SD cards so I could only swap 1 card this time.


----------



## BigDeer

For Kansas Bruisers


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

These are the pics at 6:05 Sunday morning, I have him on another camera earlier and on a 3rd camera at 9:15. The other two SD cards are still in the camera.

Thanks for the help BD, when it comes to computers I'm just like Uncle Si!!!!


----------



## BigDeer

Anytime, good luck!


----------



## KScountrygal

I've hunted hard since opening day, and so far...nada.  The place I hunt along the Ninnescah has all but been abandoned by deer due to all the crops being cut, disced over & drilled for wheat. There's just nothing there to draw them in! The freshest tracks I could find were from a random couple of small does, at least a week old if not older. 

I've been going to the public land in Ark City, but of course the deer & I manage to constantly miss each other. Fact is, the only time I've seen the stupid dang things is when I'm driving and they're all on private/posted land. Grrrr. At this rate, I'll probably fill my tags by hitting them with my truck.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Since the KDWPT doesn't have a mandatory check-in system we'll never know how many rifle hunters actually took a doe over the weekend but I have a suspicion that it wasn't very many... a guy I work with even commented to me that he didn't even know that there was an early rifle season this year; I bet that's fairly common among dedicated rifle hunters. I can already hear the calls for additional days in the 'new' early rifle season for 2014 now... 



bowhuntertx said:


> How many of you guys, like myself, religiiously look at the weather forecast. I find myself checking at nauseum checkng the upcoming temps for early November. I sure hope we get good front moving through.


I honestly wouldn't worry about the forecast that far out... I'm actually doing a little experiment right now tracking the accuweather forecast for Nov. 1 just to see how much variability there is. I just started yesterday so there haven't been any major swings yet but I know from just looking at things over the years, a forecast more then 5 days out is suspect; anything over 3 days I normally take with a grain of salt. 

I don't know what Accuweather is trying to do putting out a 45 day forecast. Their is zero chance that those forecasts will hold true.


----------



## ikeinks

In NCK some smaller bucks are starting to "fight" a little bit. Bucks are still grouped up from what I see on trail cameras and are mostly moving at night. Farmers are starting to pick corn and I might get out this weekend. Here is a couple pics of decent bucks I have on camera, no monsters yet...


----------



## *tim*

KScountrygal said:


> I've hunted hard since opening day, and so far...nada.  The place I hunt along the Ninnescah has all but been abandoned by deer due to all the crops being cut, disced over & drilled for wheat. There's just nothing there to draw them in! The freshest tracks I could find were from a random couple of small does, at least a week old if not older.
> 
> I've been going to the public land in Ark City, but of course the deer & I manage to constantly miss each other. Fact is, the only time I've seen the stupid dang things is when I'm driving and they're all on private/posted land. Grrrr. At this rate, I'll probably fill my tags by hitting them with my truck.


What part of the ninnescah are you hunting? I have a lease south of belle plaine and before the river came up there was deer everywhere then after the river came they all disappeared. I don't think its the crops because I hunt a pretty good sized been field that has done really good this year and I also have feeders and still can't get any pics. The deer are finally starting to come back around so I'm going yo wait till they cut beans and start hunting hard around the feeder


----------



## ikeinks

Everyone's thoughts on this weekend with the moon so bright? Waste of time?


----------



## BigDeer

ikeinks said:


> Everyone's thoughts on this weekend with the moon so bright? Waste of time?


Hunt the mornings


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Heck with the moon LOL its snowing like hell from Salina west.... Russel is a white out


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

ksgoosekillr said:


> Heck with the moon LOL its snowing like hell from Salina west.... Russel is a white out


They are talking rain here this evening, I'd rather have snow. Send some this way!


----------



## hunterhewi

Snowing pretty good in mcpherson now! My pops just called said its been snowing at the farm (southeast of great bend) since 5 this mornin said the ground is white. Want to be in a tree or blind right now!


----------



## sleeperls

no snow at all up here. I hunted this morning and was nice and toasty warm. Didnt see crap but a few does and a buck that was way down wind that still spooked out. Getting ready to go check cams and get ready for tonight hunt.


----------



## hunterhewi

Wish i was goin this evening! Hangin out with the kiddos though. Me and the ol lady are hopefully goin out in the mornin


----------



## sleeperls

I dont think ive missed but a few days this year. Lots of new ground to cover.


----------



## hunterhewi

Must be nice! Ive only been out 2-3 times took the gf 2 wks ago but i didnt take my bow. Was hoping to get her one down


----------



## Mr. Cranium

How do you guys think it looks this year as far as herd numbers go? I know EHD seemed to really take its toll last year. I hunted eastern Kansas last year and the numbers appeared to be way down from my previous trips.


----------



## hunterhewi

Eastern ks was hit hard. Central kansas we never found one dead deer. Herd numbers around our farm are great. Dont know bout other areas


----------



## sleeperls

I know of one in my area. Thats it.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Yup, been snowing like mad here in Marion Co for a couple hours, really big flakes.....you guys are killing me, I have not even been out yet....just from past experience, early season on my spots is pretty dead....


----------



## hunterhewi

Yea i can be dead but who wouldnt wana be out in the first snow of the season!?


----------



## sleeperls

thats why im loving this mobile set up. I hop around day to day for the most part.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Snow?! Today?! Only rain here in cowley county, I would love a about a 1/4 to 1/2 in of snow come November! I cant remeber the last time this area had a November snow.


----------



## doug2209

Not a drop of rain here, picking corn right now actually.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Finally got some mature bucks on camera. They are nothing that myself would want to make famous this early in the game. But they better not walk in front of the wife or she will probly let the air out of one. She has only got one deer with a bow and that was her first year back in 09' she hasnt tagged out since, so one of these would be great for her to get under her belt to get her confidence back. I will post pics of them late tonight or in the morning.


----------



## KScountrygal

*tim* said:


> What part of the ninnescah are you hunting? I have a lease south of belle plaine and before the river came up there was deer everywhere then after the river came they all disappeared. I don't think its the crops because I hunt a pretty good sized been field that has done really good this year and I also have feeders and still can't get any pics. The deer are finally starting to come back around so I'm going yo wait till they cut beans and start hunting hard around the feeder


I'm just southwest of Peck, it's a small cattle pasture on an oxbow. I've been putting corn out for the deer, but so far...nothing. They just aren't there. I've all but given up on the place, and have been trying to hunt public land since that's all that I have... *sigh*

I have been spending a lot of time down around Ark City (Kaw wildlife area), lots of tracks but zero daytime activity. No rubs, only 1 halfhearted scrape. I just got back from there, figured I'd try it while the weather was crappy- nada. I had a very frightening incident while I was there, got chased down a dead-end road & was boxed in by a SUV and a truck filled with guys screaming at me in Spanish- wound up firing a shot (at the ground) from my .40 S&W which (thankfully) frightened them off. The Cowley County Sheriff seems to think they may be Mexican pot growers trying to scare people away from their crops. Next time, I'm bringing my Mossberg 500 loaded with slugs- just as backup. I HATE PUBLIC LAND! But I don't have a choice, it's either fight the Mexicans/crowds or eat tag soup. You guys that have access to great spots make me so jealous, no lie...


----------



## aeast236

KScountrygal said:


> I'm just southwest of Peck, it's a small cattle pasture on an oxbow. I've been putting corn out for the deer, but so far...nothing. They just aren't there. I've all but given up on the place, and have been trying to hunt public land since that's all that I have... *sigh*
> 
> I have been spending a lot of time down around Ark City (Kaw wildlife area), lots of tracks but zero daytime activity. No rubs, only 1 halfhearted scrape. I just got back from there, figured I'd try it while the weather was crappy- nada. I had a very frightening incident while I was there, got chased down a dead-end road & was boxed in by a SUV and a truck filled with guys screaming at me in Spanish- wound up firing a shot (at the ground) from my .40 S&W which (thankfully) frightened them off. The Cowley County Sheriff seems to think they may be Mexican pot growers trying to scare people away from their crops. Next time, I'm bringing my Mossberg 500 loaded with slugs- just as backup. I HATE PUBLIC LAND! But I don't have a choice, it's either fight the Mexicans/crowds or eat tag soup. You guys that have access to great spots make me so jealous, no lie...


That last part is freakin crazy. That's all the sheriff had to say? "Ahhh shucks prolly just some illegals protecting their marijuana crops" Ya I'd be hunting with a buddy or two equally armed if I ever went back to that spot and I probably wouldn't. About the time I protected myself by putting some illegals into the dirt I'd be on a national news witch hunt. 

Sorry that was a bit of a tirade  Probably should go to bed. Hitting the stand at 6. Good luck to ya and hope you get on done deer soon.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

KScountrygal said:


> I'm just southwest of Peck, it's a small cattle pasture on an oxbow. I've been putting corn out for the deer, but so far...nothing. They just aren't there. I've all but given up on the place, and have been trying to hunt public land since that's all that I have... *sigh*
> 
> I have been spending a lot of time down around Ark City (Kaw wildlife area), lots of tracks but zero daytime activity. No rubs, only 1 halfhearted scrape. I just got back from there, figured I'd try it while the weather was crappy- nada. I had a very frightening incident while I was there, got chased down a dead-end road & was boxed in by a SUV and a truck filled with guys screaming at me in Spanish- wound up firing a shot (at the ground) from my .40 S&W which (thankfully) frightened them off. The Cowley County Sheriff seems to think they may be Mexican pot growers trying to scare people away from their crops. Next time, I'm bringing my Mossberg 500 loaded with slugs- just as backup. I HATE PUBLIC LAND! But I don't have a choice, it's either fight the Mexicans/crowds or eat tag soup. You guys that have access to great spots make me so jealous, no lie...


Bad pot grow area, I had a lil run in a few years back NW of that area......Kaw gets hammered by many local weekend hunters along with the drunks and druggies. Watch your back down there.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

*Buck pics*

Heres some of the boys that are starting to show up


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

And the other 2 boys.


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> Heres some of the boys that are starting to show up


That buck would be super hard to pass!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Yeah, he would get your heart pumping if he came in. Just not quite what im looking for this early in the game, late season id smack em forsure. I really hope my wife gets a crack at him though.


----------



## Kansas Jack

my buck i named g-2 from last year showed up, hope i get him this year. at 70 years old i keep wondering how many i got left in me. sometimes its hard to realize i have bow hunted for 47 years.


----------



## mdnabors

Anybody hunting SE parts around units 12 & 14? Wondering how activity is there and if it's had much rain lately. I won't make trip this year to our place, but I'm sending some guys up to hunt in Nov the week of 10th-16th and 16th-23rd. The latter usually being the better on our place for the bigger deer rutting hard.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

@mndabors-Weve had some nice showers the last 3 weeks. Back in August we had flooding then no rain until 3 weeks ago lol. Few does out on the newly sprouted wheat fields the last few evenings. Just had our first cold snap this week. If I remeber right you didnt make it up last year either did you?


----------



## ksgobbler

Snowed here yesterday. Last night on the drive home I saw 6 different bucks including a darn nice one that was hoping the fence onto public. Also seeing more on the drive to work and that is in unit 14.


----------



## ksgobbler

Also since I can't edit that post a bull elk on trail camera in Topeka
http://cjonline.com/sports/outdoors/2013-10-19/elk-spotted-trail-camera-topeka-city-limits


----------



## sleeperls

Ive lost my mojo the past few days. 

Had a spike walk under me yesterday and just a couple does tonight walking down the dry creek bottom.

Trying a new spot tomorrow and checking cams.


----------



## sleeperls

my buddy spike


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Id like to see an elk, hey sleeperls! Ur not even going to comment on my pics? You have been after me to post up some pics man lol!


----------



## sleeperls

170p&ywhitail said:


> Id like to see an elk, hey sleeperls! Ur not even going to comment on my pics? You have been after me to post up some pics man lol!



I didnt even know you posted any haha. i kinda like the tall one. 

I want to see the top secret pics, not these dinks


----------



## sleeperls

I forgot my doe buddies as well.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I hope to show those to you here about mid November, when I hopefully get him on the ground buddy.


----------



## hunterhewi

Got a doe down tonight! Finally first one of the season!


----------



## hunterhewi

16 yard shot 18 yard recovery


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Nice shot!^


----------



## hunterhewi

That was exit quartered away just a touch! Thanks buddy!


----------



## sleeperls

Nice shooting hewi.


----------



## hunterhewi

Thanks brotha i couldnt help myself she will be tastey!


----------



## daltonprosser

I heard that this deer was shot around Sterling. That is a freakin monster!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

daltonprosser said:


> I heard that this deer was shot around Sterling. That is a freakin monster!


What did I miss?


----------



## hunterhewi

That huge one was shot near sterling


----------



## KScountrygal

aeast236 said:


> That last part is freakin crazy. That's all the sheriff had to say? "Ahhh shucks prolly just some illegals protecting their marijuana crops" Ya I'd be hunting with a buddy or two equally armed if I ever went back to that spot and I probably wouldn't. About the time I protected myself by putting some illegals into the dirt I'd be on a national news witch hunt.
> 
> Sorry that was a bit of a tirade  Probably should go to bed. Hitting the stand at 6. Good luck to ya and hope you get on done deer soon.


Actually, I gotta give them credit- they were VERY concerned, and both the deputy and the investigator I spoke with told me they were glad I was carrying a firearm for protection. I didn't get the impression that they were blowing it off, in fact quite the opposite. 

The buddies I will be bringing with me are Mr. Smith, Mr. Wesson, and Mr. Mossberg. I'm pretty sure they can speak for themselves, lol.


----------



## sleeperls

Ray approves of the sterling monster.


----------



## aeast236

KScountrygal said:


> Actually, I gotta give them credit- they were VERY concerned, and both the deputy and the investigator I spoke with told me they were glad I was carrying a firearm for protection. I didn't get the impression that they were blowing it off, in fact quite the opposite.
> 
> The buddies I will be bringing with me are Mr. Smith, Mr. Wesson, and Mr. Mossberg. I'm pretty sure they can speak for themselves, lol.


That's good they took it seriously. Wish you luck if/when you go back. The difference is they have nothing to lose and they might introduce Mr. AK-47 and from what it sounds like potentially several of its friends. The fact that you fired your weapon, and rightfully so I believe, gave them valuable information and they might not just be screaming in Spanish next time. Stay safe out there.


----------



## KScountrygal

aeast236 said:


> That's good they took it seriously. Wish you luck if/when you go back. The difference is they have nothing to lose and they might introduce Mr. AK-47 and from what it sounds like potentially several of its friends. The fact that you fired your weapon, and rightfully so I believe, gave them valuable information and they might not just be screaming in Spanish next time. Stay safe out there.


The one good thing is that LE has been tipped off, and they'll be stepping up patrols in the area. I was even told to call their office and let them know the next time I'm staying down there, and they'd come by to check on me periodically. I honestly don't know why those guys were bothering me, though- not 100% sure they WERE Mexican pot growers, of course...they might have mistaken me for someone else. (They did flee in a heckuva hurry, though, so who knows.)


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Where can I see pics of this sterling buck?


----------



## zap

They are on this thread somewhere, I believe?


----------



## daltonprosser

Here it is


----------



## Storm27m

KScountrygal said:


> I'm just southwest of Peck, it's a small cattle pasture on an oxbow. I've been putting corn out for the deer, but so far...nothing. They just aren't there. I've all but given up on the place, and have been trying to hunt public land since that's all that I have... *sigh*
> 
> I have been spending a lot of time down around Ark City (Kaw wildlife area), lots of tracks but zero daytime activity. No rubs, only 1 halfhearted scrape. I just got back from there, figured I'd try it while the weather was crappy- nada. I had a very frightening incident while I was there, got chased down a dead-end road & was boxed in by a SUV and a truck filled with guys screaming at me in Spanish- wound up firing a shot (at the ground) from my .40 S&W which (thankfully) frightened them off. The Cowley County Sheriff seems to think they may be Mexican pot growers trying to scare people away from their crops. Next time, I'm bringing my Mossberg 500 loaded with slugs- just as backup. I HATE PUBLIC LAND! But I don't have a choice, it's either fight the Mexicans/crowds or eat tag soup. You guys that have access to great spots make me so jealous, no lie...


You need to go north instead of south and go give Byron Walker\Kingman WA a try. If you're not familiar with it, it's right off Hwy 54 between Kingman and Pratt. It should be about the same distance as going to Kaw, maybe a little less. I know a few guys who do very well there.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

daltonprosser said:


> View attachment 1787348
> Here it is


Oooh k, yeah I seen that. Sorry the post about it here on page 17 made me think it was somthing different since it was a few pages back when I read about it.


----------



## cookie125

I'll second the Byron Walker choice. Very nice area and some nice deer.


----------



## shaffer88

Nothing moving here sek clear skies and full moon = no bueno for me but you never know the closer it gets to nov


----------



## hunterhewi

Nothin big moving this weekend here either. Shot the one doe and seen 4-5 year old spikes and forkies


----------



## sleeperls

I watched a nice one in the neighbors milo field from the house this morning. He never made it by any of my cams last night


----------



## ksgobbler

Just saw a real nice buck taken by some out of state guys on public just east of town. Apparently something was moving this morning.


----------



## Kansas Jack

Kansas Jack said:


> my buck i named g-2 from last year showed up, hope i get him this year. at 70 years old i keep wondering how many i got left in me. sometimes its hard to realize i have bow hunted for 47 years.
> View attachment 1787090
> View attachment 1787092


i need to change the date on my camera. that photo was taken oct. 17th three days ago.


----------



## sleeperls

on the hoof






And found him dead this morning while out looking for scrapes. 140 2/8th


----------



## APAsuphan

Bummer!


----------



## sleeperls

I was there the night it was shot. They gut shot it during youth/disabled with a rifle and apparently never found it. Some out of state guys hunting the neighbors. I gave them permission to look, and apparently they didnt look that hard. Called the warden when i found it and was issued a salvage tag.


----------



## hunterhewi

Damn too bad thats a good buck


----------



## mdnabors

170p&ywhitail said:


> @mndabors-Weve had some nice showers the last 3 weeks. Back in August we had flooding then no rain until 3 weeks ago lol. Few does out on the newly sprouted wheat fields the last few evenings. Just had our first cold snap this week. If I remeber right you didnt make it up last year either did you?


I actually went up last year in September and passed on some younger bucks. Only stayed 4 days and it was tough finding the big deer to hunt in a short time. My buddy killed a 160" 9pt the evening I left. My goal is always to go for 3-4 days in Sept to scout, hang stands, and plant plots and also hunt a couple afternoons if I find anything worth hunting. Then come back for a rut hunt the 3rd week of Nov for a week. Hopefully I'll be able to do that next year. Our place is looking really good this year with cover and deer numbers. Hoping my guys have some luck 2nd and 3rd week of Nov. 

I'll keep up with your posts for movement updates and rut activity. Thanks!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

sleeperls said:


> I was there the night it was shot. They gut shot it during youth/disabled with a rifle and apparently never found it. Some out of state guys hunting the neighbors. I gave them permission to look, and apparently they didnt look that hard. Called the warden when i found it and was issued a salvage tag.


Well crap, hate to find em that way.


----------



## sleeperls

Yup, its a little ripe, but im amazed at how clean it is for the short time its been down there. It was shot the 14th of sept. Hell even the warden was there. 

Going to try and bleach the skull out. If it still stinks after that more garage art.


----------



## ikeinks

Checked a camera today and was pleasantly surprised. Needless to say it's time to start hunting finally with my first 2 shooters showing up on camera.








Maybe 165"??







140"??

Either way I'm ready to get some stand time in.


----------



## kshunter72

well my 12 year old got it done Saturday evening with his first ever deer. a small 8 point buck. I am SO PROUD of him! never thought it would happen that quick as this was his first hunt of the year and we were only out for a few hours. his shot was a wee bit far back but got liver and he didn't go too far. I'm so happy I was able to be with him for his first harvest. I don't know who was more excited. On another note I have got a great buck on cam that has got my full attention so now its time for me to get out there.


----------



## kshunter72

thanks again to kskid for helping track and drag. great to have friends like Jay.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

kshunter72 said:


> well my 12 year old got it done Saturday evening with his first ever deer. a small 8 point buck. I am SO PROUD of him! never thought it would happen that quick as this was his first hunt of the year and we were only out for a few hours. his shot was a wee bit far back but got liver and he didn't go too far. I'm so happy I was able to be with him for his first harvest. I don't know who was more excited. On another note I have got a great buck on cam that has got my full attention so now its time for me to get out there.


Thats great Brian! Congrats to your boy! Good luck on your New target buck, ill have to drop by and see his pics ; )


----------



## shaffer88

kshunter72 said:


> well my 12 year old got it done Saturday evening with his first ever deer. a small 8 point buck. I am SO PROUD of him! never thought it would happen that quick as this was his first hunt of the year and we were only out for a few hours. his shot was a wee bit far back but got liver and he didn't go too far. I'm so happy I was able to be with him for his first harvest. I don't know who was more excited. On another note I have got a great buck on cam that has got my full attention so now its time for me to get out there.


Congrats sat till ten nothing moving but FRESH scrapes and rubs yds away from the stand so they are there but the beautiful moon just let them play at night


----------



## zap

kshunter72 said:


> well my 12 year old got it done Saturday evening with his first ever deer. a small 8 point buck. I am SO PROUD of him! never thought it would happen that quick as this was his first hunt of the year and we were only out for a few hours. his shot was a wee bit far back but got liver and he didn't go too far. I'm so happy I was able to be with him for his first harvest. I don't know who was more excited. On another note I have got a great buck on cam that has got my full attention so now its time for me to get out there.


Congrats to the hunters!


----------



## tmdtexan

Had this buck come in today

Going next week and have three bucks bigger on my cuddeback

Can't wait!


----------



## bowhuntertx

If the forecast were to holdup, would you wait until the 11th to head out? The moon will be bright, but I've always favored cooler temps over moon phase. We seem to have a little less pressure the first week in our area of NC KS when compared to the 2nd week due to pheasant hunters and some of the others guys who come in town to hunt. However, I'd sure rather hunt when its cooler. I'll be watching to see the reports of how the activity is ramping up.


----------



## zap

They cannot even report the current conditions with accuracy...........:lol:


----------



## bowhuntertx

zap said:


> They cannot even report the current conditions with accuracy...........:lol:


You're right about that!


----------



## sleeperls

zap said:


> They cannot even report the current conditions with accuracy...........:lol:


No joke. Weather report shows sunny and 65 end up raining or snowing 6 inches.


----------



## rutjunky

Sat this weekend. Saturday morning I had a stud come bed up about 70 yards from my stand. Never knew he was there till I left. He heard me and ran. The full moon kept it real slow for the evening hunts. Few new scrapes around and a couple new rubs. Hope it fires up soon. This has been a boring October!!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Went out last night. Saw one spike and a yote. Did not have a shot at the yote. Check the one cam and everything, for the most part was moving at night. A few good ones I think, but they are just out of the range of the IR and it is grainy, but I can make out a decent rack in the videos. 

Wanted to take my son out, but the wind at 4:30 was straight out of the south, and that is the only wind that does not work for his stand. So I hunted solo at another spot, walking to my stand and the wind had switched out of the north. I was ticked. Could have taken him out after all...


----------



## aclaar




----------



## hunterhewi

^^^ Story!!!^^^


----------



## aclaar

Spot and stalk cut milo field. Crawled about 200yrds to within 30 yards and waited for him to stand up. He was facing me when he stood up and as soon as he started to turned I let it fly. He went about 50 yards and crashed. Here's a cool picture I took of him a day before hiding in the standing milo.


----------



## hunterhewi

Thats awesome! Congrats on a stud muley!! I hope to try that soon! Used to have a few around our farm south of great bend but they all got shot out


----------



## ksgobbler

We saw 2 bucks this afternoon at 1345 out and about. Daughter wanted to see deer and I had my doubts but somehow a few were out. Had a forkie almost run into the side of my truck, and a spike just stood and looked at us. Took a couple pics of him.


----------



## westksbowhunter

Residents make sure that the vendors sell you the archery tag and not the any season tag if you plan on hunting mule deer.


----------



## cookie125

westksbowhunter that happened to me once even though I asked for an archery only tag and when I was 25 yards from a BIG mule deer buck couldn't do anything about it. I really tore into the walmart guy the next time I saw him I wasn't happy at all.


----------



## westksbowhunter

Most of the vendors don't even know the difference. They will automatically sell you the any season tag if you don't specify. I would imagine a very large majority of hunters don't realize what tag they have.


----------



## zap

You guys buy tags?


:lol:


----------



## westksbowhunter

sleeperls said:


> on the hoof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And found him dead this morning while out looking for scrapes. 140 2/8th


Did the warden issue a salvage tag?


----------



## westksbowhunter

I noticed over the weekend that I did not see a single hunter wearing orange other than me and my kids. Curious as to what you all witnessed.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^^^He did say the warden gave him a salvage tag.


----------



## westksbowhunter

170p&ywhitail said:


> ^^^He did say the warden gave him a salvage tag.


I must have missed that.


----------



## sleeperls

Yup got a salvage tag. I can take a picture if you would like.

Went back to the place where i found that buck head tonight. Holy crap 30 does and 24 of them under 20 yards. Of course i left my darn cell phone in the truck. 4-5 bucks with one young one having fun chasing the does around. Had the bigger pair of bucks a 110 and a 80ish fight right by me. Cool stuff always freaking happens when i dont have my phone.


----------



## ikeinks

Scouted the field where I had 2 good bucks tonight because I didn't get to the area early enough to sit. Right about 7 it looked like a nice one came out right by my stand, but it was about 600 yards away and my binoculars are junk so hard telling! 2 small bucks were kind of chasing one doe around a little bit and lots of deer moving. Kind of sucks but tomorrow is my birthday and I'm going to hunt instead of work!


----------



## zap

westksbowhunter said:


> I noticed over the weekend that I did not see a single hunter wearing orange other than me and my kids. Curious as to what you all witnessed.


Why would anyone wear orange this past weekend?


----------



## sleeperls

I've never hunted mule deer, but isnt there a draw for the mule deer buck tags?


----------



## BP1992

aclaar said:


> View attachment 1788591


Great muley!


----------



## kansasboi

westksbowhunter said:


> Residents make sure that the vendors sell you the archery tag and not the any season tag if you plan on hunting mule deer.


Yup happened to my uncle in Dodge City this year. He is trying to get it straightened out with KDWPT but I think they told him tuff cookies. He's had a few chances at muleys also, bummer for sure.

Nice buck ^^! I can't find him in the milo pic tho?


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> I've never hunted mule deer, but isnt there a draw for the mule deer buck tags?


Resident archery only tag is good for either species buck.


----------



## aclaar

Kansasboi 

he is below were the four or five milo heads seperate from the other bigger patch. his g2 is below the gap.


----------



## shaffer88

aclaar said:


> View attachment 1788591


Stud muley


----------



## westksbowhunter

sleeperls said:


> I've never hunted mule deer, but isnt there a draw for the mule deer buck tags?


The any season tag is good for whitetail only.


----------



## westksbowhunter

zap said:


> Why would anyone wear orange this past weekend?


Because we had a 2 day rifle season on Saturday and Sunday. You really have to study the regs to no what is going on. If you possess an Any Season Tag I don't know if you could have legally killed a buck with it this past weekend. Answers from the KDWPT have varied. To be honest, I don't think they thought this through.


----------



## zap

Aclaar, that's a great mulie buck.
Big congrats on him!!!!!


----------



## zap

westksbowhunter said:


> Because we had a 2 day rifle season on Saturday and Sunday. You really have to study the regs to no what is going on. If you possess an Any Season Tag I don't know if you could have legally killed a buck with it this past weekend. Answers from the KDWPT have varied. To be honest, I don't think they thought this through.


The two day doe season was the weekend before this past weekend.
12/13th of October.


----------



## sleeperls

Im aware of the any season tag is only for whitetails. Just wasnt sure on the archery only being good for mulies. I thaught you had to put in for a draw.

I get lo/tenent tags and dont even read the others haha.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

zap said:


> The two day doe season was the weekend before this past weekend.
> 12/13th of October.


yup... even at that, I didn't see anybody else out hunting that weekend...


----------



## sleeperls

I wore my orange, and never heard a rifle shot anywhere.


----------



## zap

kscumminsdriver said:


> yup... even at that, I didn't see anybody else out hunting that weekend...


All I saw was deer........:lol:


----------



## sleeperls

zap said:


> All I saw was deer........:lol:



Did they have their orange collars on?


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> Did they have their orange collars on?


No, they gave me dirty looks and ran into the thick stuff.....:lol:


----------



## sleeperls

zap said:


> No, they gave me dirty looks and ran into the thick stuff.....:lol:


Stop hunting in a two piece bikini. Problem solved.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> Stop hunting in a two piece bikini. Problem solved.



The deer are afraid of me no matter what I wear.........:lol:

imp2:


----------



## kscumminsdriver

zap said:


> All I saw was deer........:lol:


ditto... 

like I said previously, I'm sure the KDWPT is already thinking of ways to make this early doe season longer.


----------



## ksgobbler

kscumminsdriver said:


> ditto...
> 
> like I said previously, I'm sure the KDWPT is already thinking of ways to make this early doe season longer.


Bet you money it won't be doe only very long...


----------



## Kansas Jack

getting an early start. he made a little scrape about the size of a wash pan.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I watched about a 120" buck make a scrape about 80 yds off the black top tonite, and saw 2 does run across my wheat field while I was checking cows. Thought maybe id see a spiker behind em but there wasnt. Not sure why they was running.


----------



## shaffer88

ksgobbler said:


> Bet you money it won't be doe only very long...


Whatever it takes to sell more tags that's all that matters.


----------



## Justin Spies

Will be leaving here Nov. 7th for SE KS and can stay as long at the 17th hoping my dates have some good activity without too much lockdown


----------



## hunterhewi

Justin those are the same days im on vacation lol its usually awesome at that time!


----------



## bowhuntertx

I'm starting to get pretty excited. I'm not sure when I'm leaving yet, still watching the weather. Hopefully, we can get some colder weather and I'll be heading up in a week and a half or so.

Good luck to all you guys and safe travels!


----------



## PK_IN_KC

My dad and I are headed up on Halloween through the 10th to Osage county. Hoping for good weather. I have about seven cameras going and looking forward to seeing what might be showing up.


----------



## AintNoGriz

My father in law called me last night and was excited. He was parked along the road watching the ground where we have my son's 2 man stand, and out from the trees close to dark a couple of does and a nice buck. He started filming it. Big body. Don't know how many points as it never turned broadside, but it is tall. If I had to guess, maybe around 130". That would be awesome for my son. Since I have Saturday off, we are going in there Saturday morning hoping for some success. I have a camera in there, which will be 3 weeks since I set it up, so curious if I have any pics. I'll check it after our morning hunt. 

That's the first buck sighting my father in law has seen in weeks, as he is always driving the countryside looking for deer.


----------



## huntindad

I guess I'm going to make a weekend trip over to Kansas this weekend. Hoping things are happening a little. 

Is the corn being harvested everywhere or just hit and miss??


----------



## Justin Spies

hunterhewi said:


> Justin those are the same days im on vacation lol its usually awesome at that time!


Awesome hope we get some cold weather. This is my first year hunting there. Don't know what to expect but I'm pumped up anyway


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

huntindad said:


> I guess I'm going to make a weekend trip over to Kansas this weekend. Hoping things are happening a little.
> 
> Is the corn being harvested everywhere or just hit and miss??


Where I'm at, the corn south of the Kansas River is out of the fields or being cut now. I've only seen one field cut north of the river. Where I hunt none of the corn is out and I hope they get it out in the next few days, they are calling for rain starting Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## huntindad

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Where I'm at, the corn south of the Kansas River is out of the fields or being cut now. I've only seen one field cut north of the river. Where I hunt none of the corn is out and I hope they get it out in the next few days, they are calling for rain starting Monday or Tuesday.


Thanks for the reply. 
I'm going to be south of Topeka a little ways. Hopefully most of it is cut!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

huntindad said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I'm going to be south of Topeka a little ways. Hopefully most of it is cut!


I'm about 45 minutes east of Topeka, not sure about the corn around there. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## kda082

I hunt SE of Topeka a little ways. There is still quite a bit of corn. They are cutting beans like mad. Neighbor with corn is really slowing down my action, but anything goes during rut. Like the cool temps today. Getting back in the woods this PM. Good luck guys.


----------



## Fullstrutter

hunterhewi said:


> Justin those are the same days im on vacation lol its usually awesome at that time!


X3!! I leave November 6th and will be hunting from the morning of the 7th thru the 18th or until I lay a big one down! Have always had great chasing and cruising action between the 5th-16th over the last three years. Northeast KS


----------



## Justin Spies

Fullstrutter said:


> X3!! I leave November 6th and will be hunting from the morning of the 7th thru the 18th or until I lay a big one down! Have always had great chasing and cruising action between the 5th-16th over the last three years. Northeast KS


Best of luck to both of you hope we all can put a big boy down. im looking forward to being able to follow your thread and hunt KS at the same time fullstrutter


----------



## APAsuphan

Man you Kansas boys get bombarded with non residents.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

APAsuphan said:


> Man you Kansas boys get bombarded with non residents.


Yep, KDWP decided the best way to make more money is let everyone come and hunt.


----------



## huntindad

APAsuphan said:


> Man you Kansas boys get bombarded with non residents.


I'll try to make it up to Iowa every chance I get, so don't feel left out! 
I'm heading up to Iowa Nov 1 with a buddy who drew in zone 5. Wife will draw next year. And I will draw the next.


----------



## APAsuphan

huntindad said:


> I'll try to make it up to Iowa every chance I get, so don't feel left out!
> I'm heading up to Iowa Nov 1 with a buddy who drew in zone 5. Wife will draw next year. And I will draw the next.


Didn't you read the current north American whitetail power rankings? Iowa is only
13th lol.


----------



## Justin Spies

APAsuphan said:


> Man you Kansas boys get bombarded with non residents.


They obviously get hit pretty hard the numbers don't lie, but when I was up there hunting I talked to way more local hunters than non residents but when deer season rolls around here in Tx I talk to many more non residents hunting than locals


----------



## zap

APAsuphan said:


> Man you Kansas boys get bombarded with non residents.


Yes we do, and I hope they all have a good hunt!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

drove from Salina to KC yesterday evening and back again this morning. Saw a "few" deer. Watched a little guy bird dogging a doe at full speed east of KC. be interesting to see what effect this cool weather will have on that first week of November.


----------



## sekbowmadness

APAsuphan said:


> Man you Kansas boys get bombarded with non residents.


It's all good man. Most of them are pretty good guys out doing what we all love! Good luck to all this year, i'm ready for it to get tuned up!


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I was lucky that I bought a lifetime license before I left. Saved me a ton of money.


----------



## ksgobbler

huntindad said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I'm going to be south of Topeka a little ways. Hopefully most of it is cut!


How far south. I am about 50 miles south. Most of our corn was out around the first of September.


----------



## Chuck N

Im on vacation now til Nov 23rd. My plan is to hunt Minnesota til the 4th of Nov then head down to Reno county on the 5th.
Im keeping my eye on this thread to see if I may need to leave earlier.
Hate to burn spots out by hunting them too early.


----------



## sleeperls

Same ol same ol in the nw. Things will bust wide open here in a few weeks. I cant wait. Im ready to stick something with antlers.


----------



## zap

Passed a spot on the way home, its a ravine where a lot of doe go thru parallel to the road.
Never see a mature buck there unless they are seeking sex.
Big ol mature buck walking slow scent checking just a few yards off the road......


----------



## kansasboi

PK_IN_KC said:


> I was lucky that I bought a lifetime license before I left. Saved me a ton of money.


I had my choice between a lifetime license or a Nintendo when I turned 12. I sure would like to find that Nintendo and shove it up my own you know what!

sleeper where are you located in the NW?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

apasuphan said:


> man you kansas boys get bombarded with non residents.


lmao!


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> lmao!


Haha probably doesn't help that all the shows I have watched lately have all had their whole crews hunting in Kansas.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I lived in Lenexa for almost 14 years and moved to Dallas to get back closer to our families in South Texas.


----------



## hunterhewi

Goin out in the morning hopefully something is up and moving!


----------



## NC Kansas

went out tonight for the first time. Hunted a food plot I put into a crp patch a few years ago. I had 10 does come in at 25 yards. never saw a buck. Also, I didn't dress warm enough.


----------



## nyarcher

sleeperls said:


> Same ol same ol in the nw. Things will bust wide open here in a few weeks. I cant wait. Im ready to stick something with antlers.


Sleeperls,
When I hunted that property in 2010 it was the last week if Oct that I seen all those bucks up by where they cut all those trees. Good luck. 

7 more days before stalking some mule deer. I hope!


----------



## ikeinks

Activity is starting to pick up in NCK, younger bucks starting to chase full speed and the standing corn fields are starting to dwindle. Ive seen 3 shooter bucks kicked out of our corn fields while riding in the combine. Next week 3-4 weeks should be good!


----------



## sekbowmadness

I'll be back on my farm in SEK tonight hunting all day sits on Saturday and Sunday. Figures the temps will rise again... oh well. Bad day of hunting is better than a good day at work! 

Will be hunting over standing beans with Oak tree filled draws running through it. All the corn around the field has been picked... may be interesting!

I'll post pics and updates from the stand tomorrow AM!


----------



## KSQ2

Hunted a high activity area last night. Had a couple does come into the plot right before dark, no bucks. Took the camera on the way out and had pics of three mature bucks, all the pics were taken b/t 8pm and 1am. We usually start seeing them in the daylight around Halloween, looks like this year will be no different.


----------



## huntindad

ksgobbler said:


> How far south. I am about 50 miles south. Most of our corn was out around the first of September.


About 50 miles! Good to hear. I'm hoping it will be a good weekend!!!


----------



## ikeinks

KSQ2 said:


> Hunted a high activity area last night. Had a couple does come into the plot right before dark, no bucks. Took the camera on the way out and had pics of three mature bucks, all the pics were taken b/t 8pm and 1am. We usually start seeing them in the daylight around Halloween, looks like this year will be no different.


I'm in the same boat, my hit list #1 buck has been coming in almost on schedule every other morning anywhere from 1-5 am to check scrapes and then HE GONE. Hopefully he makes a mistake here in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Justin Spies

I'm itching to get up there. Hoping to get to see a real rut here at home our ratio is so jacked up I've never got to see one.


----------



## asmith4

APAsuphan said:


> Haha probably doesn't help that all the shows I have watched lately have all had their whole crews hunting in Kansas.


yep sure seems like it. used to be hard to get a tag. easy now just got a chunk of money which really wont stop anyone. needs to go back to a draw. but it wont.


----------



## hunterhewi

Another KS doe down tonight! Same arrow/spitfire as last week! Went 50 yards stand is it the poin of the trees in the background!


----------



## hunterhewi

Dont know y it posted twice lol


----------



## Bgargasz

Man I'd kill to hunt KS. I'm off Nov 2-17. Anyone need a hunting buddy


----------



## sekbowmadness

Just got to the farm in Crawford county. Will be in the stand tomorrow AM and will post pics/updates as the day goes on!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I've taken 6 days off to hunt 3 consecutive 4 day weekends, 11/1-4, 11/8-11, 11/15-18.... Twice I've killed bow bucks on Nov. 11...


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Sounds like some deer are starting to move, I have about 3 days work left on my house then I will be in a tree! Dang im wanting to get out!


----------



## tc2506

kscumminsdriver said:


> I've taken 6 days off to hunt 3 consecutive 4 day weekends, 11/1-4, 11/8-11, 11/15-18.... Twice I've killed bow bucks on Nov. 11...[/QUOTE
> 
> when i lived up in ks i killed a buck on either the 11th or 12th six years in row.


----------



## aeast236

Kind of a warm morning but better in the woods than sitting on the couch. Saw a few does coming in but not seeing anything from the stand. Sounds like WWIII with the duck hunters all around me.


----------



## pyandbc

Went last night, I seen 1 small 120" at dark but other than that all the big guys are scraping at night. Got some good ones on cam but the moon needs to go away and its game on baby. Good luck guys!


----------



## 520dude

Bgargasz said:


> Man I'd kill to hunt KS. I'm off Nov 2-17. Anyone need a hunting buddy


No.


----------



## sekbowmadness

Been on stand all day. Handle full of does and 1 small buck,first light. Its hot!


----------



## bowhuntertx

ikeinks said:


> Activity is starting to pick up in NCK, younger bucks starting to chase full speed and the standing corn fields are starting to dwindle. Ive seen 3 shooter bucks kicked out of our corn fields while riding in the combine. Next week 3-4 weeks should be good!


My buddy in NCK told me the same thing. He thinks it's about to bust loose. I'm going to sit tight and wait for Nov 5th before I head up


----------



## Boldread

Just made it back to Riley from Afghanistan. Y'all boys look out I hitting the woods hard now &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## sekbowmadness

Boldread said:


> Just made it back to Riley from Afghanistan. Y'all boys look out I hitting the woods hard now &#55357;&#56842;


Welcome back!


----------



## sekbowmadness

Super slow day. Basically same hand full of does, the small buck at first light. I saw a young 8 point by himself this afternoon. Then right before dark had a shooter buck come out of the timber and make a scape on the edge of the field about 300 yards away. I'm going to say it will bust loose in 2 weeks in my neck of the woods.


----------



## zap

Boldread said:


> Just made it back to Riley from Afghanistan. Y'all boys look out I hitting the woods hard now &#55357;&#56842;


Glad that you made it out of there...have a good season!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sat this morning with my son, trying to get his first bow deer. Saw no deer, boy was that half moon bright!

Met the father in law at the truck and he was driving around snooping and saw three good bucks and one giant at 7:45am


----------



## sleeperls

had a nice mature 150ish buck chase some does tonight. no shot


----------



## sekbowmadness

calling 34 degrees and a 4mph ENE wind tomorrow! wooohoooo! Should be moving!


----------



## shaffer88

sleeperls said:


> had a nice mature 150ish buck chase some does tonight. no shot


Would of hoped he did not present a shot or we should of seen photos. 

Sat last night had doe less than 15 for over an hour heard bucks sparring as I was walking out. Checked card I pulled the buck and bucks have been cruising by stand every morning around 715 . So things are picking up


----------



## *tim*

Went out today for the first time in a month. Walked the timber around the field and there was a scrape every 20 yrds. I haven't seen any mature bucks but several young bucks. They must be running a muck


----------



## daltonprosser

kscumminsdriver said:


> Twice I've killed bow bucks on Nov. 11...


 I have killed my bucks the last 2 years on November 11th. Winds at about 30 from the south both years too! Out of the same stand both years also!


----------



## sleeperls

the 5-11th has been the best days to be in the woods in my area for the past three years confirmed with trail cam pictures. 

Its just about here boys, and girls.


----------



## zmax hunter

i talked with an autobody repair shop owner in clay center, he said he had 5 vehicles come in this week due to deer collisions and heard of a couple of others....movement is for sure on the rise


----------



## sleeperls

I forgot to add i saw a buck hit on the side of the road this morning. Ive told my wife to be stupid careful on the way to work for a while.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Saw a good one cross the road about 20 min ago.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Its a good crisp morning folks! And on the way to work this morning I saw another good buck cross the road. Wish I could get out! Good luck this morning to whoever is out!


----------



## 05blastsrt4

heading out this afternoon, haven't seen much rut activity where I hunt.
Hopefully all the traffic from the milo harvest doesn't keep the deer from moving.


----------



## shadetree

Today was a bust. Not much going on around me. Didn't even see a deer driving home tonight.


----------



## sleeperls

Well i keep finding the does. Had 10 does around me 3 came in range, but No bucks at all tonight.


----------



## aeast236

Posted this as it's own topic but will share here with my Kansas brethren. Taken this morning in Reno County. Neck was swollen and dark patches starting to show prominence on tarsal glands. Rut is very near. My first archery buck as well.


----------



## sekbowmadness

Congrats!


----------



## zap

aeast236 said:


> Posted this as it's own topic but will share here with my Kansas brethren. Taken this morning in Reno County. Neck was swollen and dark patches starting to show prominence on tarsal glands. Rut is very near. My first archery buck as well.


Nice buck.
Congrats, brother.


----------



## shaffer88

Congrats more activity occurring in the am not seeing much mid day but should start soon


----------



## gobblerbuster

I've got the option of coming up there nov 6-10 or 13-17. I've looked at weather but can't get a good game plan up this far out. Gotta let boss man know in next day or so. Any locals gimme their opinions on when to come this year?


----------



## zap

Flip a coin.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

gobblerbuster said:


> I've got the option of coming up there nov 6-10 or 13-17. I've looked at weather but can't get a good game plan up this far out. Gotta let boss man know in next day or so. Any locals gimme their opinions on when to come this year?


This is the first year in a few that the temps have cooled down this well this early. So with that and the deer ive been seeing moving here in the last week I think the earlier dates could be good this year. Id be out myself if it wasnt for doing some winter up keep on my house!


----------



## sleeperls

Just like a farmer waiting till the last minute to get ready for winter 

I had to put in a new water tank today, gotta work cattle tomorrow before it rains. I hope the price stays up there. two of my 550 pound steers sold for 1.86!!!! even the 350-400 heifer sold for 1.82 2600.00 bucks for three cows. Just gotta get the other 60 to the sale barn.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> Just like a farmer waiting till the last minute to get ready for winter
> 
> I had to put in a new water tank today, gotta work cattle tomorrow before it rains. I hope the price stays up there. two of my 550 pound steers sold for 1.86!!!! even the 350-400 heifer sold for 1.82 2600.00 bucks for three cows. Just gotta get the other 60 to the sale barn.


Good for you, buddy.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

sleeperls said:


> Just like a farmer waiting till the last minute to get ready for winter
> 
> I had to put in a new water tank today, gotta work cattle tomorrow before it rains. I hope the price stays up there. two of my 550 pound steers sold for 1.86!!!! even the 350-400 heifer sold for 1.82 2600.00 bucks for three cows. Just gotta get the other 60 to the sale barn.


Yeah cattle market is GOOD. I just finished up on calving, bout done with my house up keep, then I will head to a tree. In a week or two I gotta take a few hrs and bring the cows home but that wont take too long.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

gobblerbuster said:


> I've got the option of coming up there nov 6-10 or 13-17. I've looked at weather but can't get a good game plan up this far out. Gotta let boss man know in next day or so. Any locals gimme their opinions on when to come this year?


I wouldn't pay any attention at all to long-range weather forecasts... 



zap said:


> Flip a coin.


Exactly....


----------



## zap

kscumminsdriver said:


> I wouldn't pay any attention at all to long-range weather forecasts...


They cannot get the CURRENT weather report right.........:lol:


----------



## KS_Deers

Just got back from five days in western KS, didn't see one deer while sitting in my stand. Too much milo still standing, but harvest is well under way so I suspect it'll be a lot better when we go back in ten days. One of my buddies did shoot a 148" 8 pointer yesterday morning, though. Lots of bucks on camera, but all at night.


----------



## KS_Deers

Nice rub I found out there, too.


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ksgoosekillr

walked my properties both sat and sunday, saw a ton of new scraps a few rubs. Saw a few groups of does. Sat Saturday night with a buddy and neither of us saw a deer. on the way back to my house saw three bucks 100-120" running together cross in front of my truck, slowed down to watch them and they just fed in a group. Strange for this early to see a bach group. Today on my way to work about 7:20 had a 130-140 class running right down the middle of the road not a care in the world. sign is there the deer are moving late in my area and more concentrated on food for the most part. Planning to pull my cameras after dark on the 8th, and hunt from the 9th thru the 15th.


----------



## bsstalker

Saw a 150 ish hot on a doe Sat morning, dogged her a little bit. He followed her out of sight. At 5 this morning on the way to work saw a 130 and 140 in a ditch where I've never seen deer. I'm thinking they were on the trail of a hot doe. Never seen action in October though, has anyone else?


----------



## kansasbucks

Shot this one Friday night 10/25. Scored him at 184 5/8 gross 176 net.


----------



## NC Kansas

wow!


----------



## kansasboi

Great bucks guys. It's gettin to be that time..


----------



## aeast236

Holy smokes!!! What a beast. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## zap

kansasbucks said:


> Shot this one Friday night 10/25. Scored him at 184 5/8 gross 176 net.
> View attachment 1793330
> View attachment 1793331


Nice buck, congrats brother!


----------



## shaffer88

Congrats on the great deer


----------



## dkkarr

Super deer Kansasbucks!!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

kansasbucks said:


> Shot this one Friday night 10/25. Scored him at 184 5/8 gross 176 net.
> View attachment 1793330
> View attachment 1793331


MY GOD LOOK AT THE MASS ON THE TINE BASES! I would have guessed that buck as larger than 184


----------



## tc2506

wow great buck!!! congrats


----------



## DT87

I saw lots of deer on the way home from the K-State game Saturday. The buck are still grouped up though from what I can tell. At least the 5 I saw Thursday evening were. It's getting close though, as others have said. Probably about time to use rattling/grunting/snort wheezing.


----------



## zmax hunter

Thats awesome KB,..congrats and ^ 10!!


----------



## zmax hunter

i have a 4 year history with this buck, this year he has a droptine for the 1st time. He should be at least 7.5 this year, possibly older. He has an M1abrams for a body which has to push 300lbs


----------



## bsstalker

Jeezus TITS!


----------



## bowhuntertx

That is crazy drop, what a dagger.


----------



## dkkarr

Zmax Hunter, I hope you can get a chance at that brute and he still has the droptine!


----------



## Fullstrutter

zmax hunter said:


> i have a 4 year history with this buck, this year he has a droptine for the 1st time. He should be at least 7.5 this year, possibly older. He has an M1abrams for a body which has to push 300lbs


Holy sh*tttttt!! That drop tine is beastmode! 

Truly best of luck on that tank Z!! Want to see some LDP's of you and that badboy!

Can you post some pics from the previous few years that you've been chasing him?


----------



## zmax hunter

i only hunt his sheds...hes on one of my guide properties...hopefully you will see him on the ground makin a dream come true . i will get the other photos up soon. 2 here from WY now...


----------



## ksgobbler

Saw a nice buck making a scrape along the road tonight. Trips to work in the morning have been interesting so its about that time.


----------



## Brut

10 more days until I'm in the stand cant wait


----------



## ikeinks

I have nothing with a drop but I wish this guy would hang out with me sometime :wink: He has developed a little pattern, coming in every other morning anywhere from midnight to 4 am. I would like to know where he comes and goes to..















Tonight 2 decent bucks 120"-130" came out around 6:50 pm and started working scrapes. Smaller bucks are on camera fighting


----------



## shadetree

It's about as quiet as I have seen it in years in my neck of the woods. I don't think we have the deer we used to have.


----------



## zap

zmax hunter said:


> i have a 4 year history with this buck, this year he has a droptine for the 1st time. He should be at least 7.5 this year, possibly older. He has an M1abrams for a body which has to push 300lbs


Stud buck, Brian.


----------



## NC Kansas

my brother in law sat in out early season stand over our clover plot tonight. He said a few minutes before dark two does came out with a buck following and grunting. He didn't have his binos and couldn't see how big a buck it was.


----------



## zap

I hunted public in NE this afternoon.
I walked a crp/weed field edge...transitions to timber. 
Lotsa scrapes popping up.
Five stands set up to shoot to the edge in 3/4 mile walk......

I had never been there before and got a good idea of where the doe bedding is, but did not hunt there.


----------



## zap

Looks like its gonna be fairly warm for the next week or so.......


----------



## zmax hunter

2010


----------



## zmax hunter

2011


----------



## shaffer88

zmax hunter said:


> 2010


Would of been hard to pass three years ago good luck


----------



## zap

The Butlers received 10 and 8 months behind bars at sentencing yesterday........


http://cjonline.com/news/2013-10-28/brothers-sentenced-prison-deer-poaching


----------



## gcjhawk

My buck pics have shifted from between 10p.m. - 4a.m. to 8p.m. and 5a.m. for the shooter bucks and getting smaller bucks in the day. Ready for a three day weekend coming up.


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> i have a 4 year history with this buck, this year he has a droptine for the 1st time. He should be at least 7.5 this year, possibly older. He has an M1abrams for a body which has to push 300lbs


Holy crap Nasty is huge this year and the droptine is awesome ZMax.


----------



## zmax hunter

2012, he was really palmated on the right G2


----------



## KSQ2

Heading up to our friends in NC Kansas for our annual hunt Sunday. Hopefully it's beginning to cool down by then. The last four years we've been able to count on at least 2 days of north wind. We need a north wind to hunt our best stand. We'll see what happens, only going up for three days this year, too busy to stay longer.


----------



## AintNoGriz

I tell you what, part of hunting is all about the memories.........

When I sat w/ my son Saturday morning for his 1st ever bow hunt, we were set and ready at 6:30am. We have a big dead branch that comes off of the front of our tree and is directly in front of our main shooting lane. We left it there do give us a little breakup. When sitting, you are facing that branch at 5 feet. 

We had been sitting for about 15 minutes when I told Kaden he could shut his eyes and rest for a little bit if he wanted to. So he said that he did. I had to look behind us to see out in a bean/wheat stubble field to see if I could pick up any dark deer bodies walking in the field. I was only looking back for about 15 seconds when I turned back to the front and directly in front of us, at eye level, 5 feet away, was a huge black blob.......this blob had not been there since we were there.

It totally took my breath away when I turned around to see it. It was on this dead branch. My mind was struggling to figure it out. I was staring at it hard in the dark trying to make anything out. Come to find out, the same time my son opened his eyes and was looking at it too, trying to figure it out. It freakin appeared out of know where!! 

I finally made out 2 big black eyes, looking right at us (remember, from eye level at 5 feet!) I finally thought I knew what it was (only about 15 seconds after turning around) when my son finally whispered to me...."dad, is that an owl" and the tree exploded. I yelled out "oh, sh*&" !!!!! It was an owl.....That was what I had come to the conclusion just as my son whispered to me. When that owl took off, it felt like he took my heart w/ him!! I couldn't catch my breath. 

He was facing directly at us, his wings caulked out about 30 degrees, almost like he was thinking of pouncing on us. We were soooo freaked out. Words can't describe how creepy it was....how did he get there in the exact moment my son shut his eyes and I looked behind him, all in about 15 seconds?...How in the world did neither of us hear him land at 5 feet from us? I still can't wrap my head around it. My son told me later in the stand, "dad, all I could see where those big black eyes....it was like he was looking through my soul".....

We saw no deer that morning, but all we could talk about was the owl and how freaked out we both were. I told him w/ Halloween coming up, maybe it was a "ghost owl".

I told Kaden in all my years hunting, that was the most freaky, spooky, thing I have ever experienced in the woods!! Just the blackness of the owl and the eyes, just how in the world it snuck in on us......

Great memory!!


----------



## kspseshooter

Light mist falling here in NE Kansas. Headed to hunt a ridge with lots of acorns between bedding and harvested corn field.


----------



## zap

kspseshooter said:


> Light mist falling here in NE Kansas. Headed to hunt a ridge with lots of acorns between bedding and harvested corn field.


Good luck.


----------



## ikeinks

I sat tonight in the mist of NCK and had one small buck chase a doe by me and that's it. I know of 2 people tonight that shot nice bucks, they are starting to fall! I would enjoy a hard freeze to get rid of some leaves, I can't see sh*t and it gets dark fast in the trees.


----------



## DirtNap1986

I'm about to come up this Friday (11-1-2013) and hunt until Sunday. I'll then head back to OK and be back to central Kansas and take my 10 day vacation to hopefully shoot a giant. I've been waiting all year for this and I think this is the year. I'll be posting all of my hunt(s) on here... I'll be hunting non-stop from Friday, 11-8-2013 to Sunday 11-17-3013. If you'd like to follow along... The thread will be "OK Hunting KS". Please follow along as I will post every detail I can. Good luck guys.


----------



## MOHALucan

What areas are all of you guys in?? I'm in Smith County and hunt in Jewell County


----------



## weshawk5

I live in saline county. I have places to hunt in saline, Dickinson, Ellsworth, and the majority in cloud county.


----------



## scrub1

Leaving the 6th for the 29 hr drive to central Kansas. Getting more excited this year than years past.


----------



## viper24




----------



## nyarcher

I'll be out this weekend looking for some NW mule deer. leaving Friday morning


----------



## Timber Hawk

keep the updates coming guys


----------



## ksgoosekillr

weshawk5 said:


> I live in saline county. I have places to hunt in saline, Dickinson, Ellsworth, and the majority in cloud county.


same county not seeing much for actual activity, signs are showing up but still seeing a lot of deer feeding and not much else


----------



## shaffer88

ikeinks said:


> I sat tonight in the mist of NCK and had one small buck chase a doe by me and that's it. I know of 2 people tonight that shot nice bucks, they are starting to fall! I would enjoy a hard freeze to get rid of some leaves, I can't see sh*t and it gets dark fast in the trees.


Agreed too dark in the trees climbed down from the stand cause could not see pins anymore. Walked to field edge more than enough light so I sat behind dead fall 15 minutes it's was light enough. . . Need to get 40 avg would be okay with me


----------



## ikeinks

shaffer88 said:


> Agreed too dark in the trees climbed down from the stand cause could not see pins anymore. Walked to field edge more than enough light so I sat behind dead fall 15 minutes it's was light enough. . . Need to get 40 avg would be okay with me


Yeah I did the same thing. Going to try to get a morning hunt in tomorrow. The out of staters have shown up in my area that north and south of me.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

The bucks from the a week and a half ago didnt show on camera this round, but had 3 new bucks show up. They are young and need to grow though.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

MOHALucan said:


> What areas are all of you guys in?? I'm in Smith County and hunt in Jewell County


Hunt in Mitchell and Lincoln counties.... 

We're still not getting much for mature shooter type bucks on our cameras yet... this is as late as I can remember it being without definite shooter type bucks on each property we hunt. Bucks don't summer on these properties so we're used to it being slow until they pile in for the rut but they're a week or so later this year then last. 

I'll be at it Friday morning regardless though....


----------



## sleeperls

prob the biggest deer ive been getting on cam as of late. Still only out at night.


----------



## Boldread

Checking cameras today if I get time. Been scouting since I got back, lots of tree stands already hung on public. All the obvious places are taken but I don't mind, just pushes the deer a little deeper. Still haven't hung a stand yet.


----------



## Justin Spies

Man it's starting to itch I wanna get up there so bad. I'm just hoping in 9 days hunting we can catch some cold weather.


----------



## sekbowmadness

extended weather looks decent. Not that they ever get the weather right here. Might as well plan on what ever standing corn and beans you have around you to be there for a while. 3 days of rain so far and it's a swamp. Promised the wife I'd get her a new car this weekend, so Saturday I'm tied up. Doubt I get out Sunday either. So my next set will be next weekend. Thank God for Stutters thread! I'll just live vicariously through that!


----------



## Dauthement1

ikeinks said:


> Yeah I did the same thing. Going to try to get a morning hunt in tomorrow. The out of staters have shown up in my area that north and south of me.


Those damn out of staters!! Cant believe they would bring money into the small communities in KS!!


----------



## MOHALucan

Got off work last night and walked in to a little plot I just acquired to hunt to hang a camera, and had a shooter walk by me at 20 yards. Of course I didn't have my bow... :banghead:


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Dauthement1 said:


> Those damn out of staters!! Cant believe they would bring money into the small communities in KS!!


most of the small communities I know don't even have businesses so that is complete horse****


----------



## sleeperls

The out of state guys do bring in revenue. This is proven, but some, not all are worse than most of the locals. The bow guys are much better, it is the rifle guys ive had the most trouble with. 

As long as they play by the rules im ok. The bs free doe tag they get for their 400 bucks is bs when it comes to my crop damages, taxes and everything else. The residents should be extended the same tag.


----------



## MOHALucan

Yeah, those out of staters leased all my hunting land that I've hunted for years out from under me and now I have to drive an hour to my own lease that we were forced to get so we could keep hunting


----------



## Justin Spies

Accuweather shows awesome weather but still too far to trust they're calling highs in low 50s and lows in high 20s


----------



## MOHALucan

I'm not against all out of state hunters. It just pissed me off that I lost all my land to one. I wasn't happy with the landowner either


----------



## MOHALucan

The buck I saw last night was dogging a couple does. They're starting to kick in to the rut a little bit


----------



## scrub1

sleeperls said:


> The out of state guys do bring in revenue. This is proven, but some, not all are worse than most of the locals. The bow guys are much better, it is the rifle guys ive had the most trouble with.
> 
> As long as they play by the rules im ok. The bs free doe tag they get for their 400 bucks is bs when it comes to my crop damages, taxes and everything else. The residents should be extended the same tag.


Free doe tag? I have paid an extra $52 every year for my doe tag. Have I been duped?


----------



## LIV2HNTOK

Has anybody been decoying or rattling yet?


----------



## ksgoosekillr

scrub1 said:


> Free doe tag? I have paid an extra $52 every year for my doe tag. Have I been duped?


they raised the prices of OOS deer tags and included a doe tag now if you are paying more than $346.96 yes you got duped, the $52.50 will let you shoot just a doe if you have the buck tag and that $52.50 tag you can now shoot three deer


----------



## scrub1

I have not bought my hunting license or doe tag yet this year, only my draw tag. I will have to look into this before I head out. Shooting a doe is my first order of business when I get out there,then I can hold out for a trophy or chew on my buck tag if mr.wright does not come by.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

scrub1 said:


> I have not bought my hunting license or doe tag yet this year, only my draw tag. I will have to look into this before I head out. Shooting a doe is my first order of business when I get out there,then I can hold out for a trophy or chew on my buck tag if mr.wright does not come by.


draw tag is good for both a buck AND a doe


----------



## zap

MOHALucan said:


> I'm not against all out of state hunters. It just pissed me off that I lost all my land to one. I wasn't happy with the landowner either


How was it your land if you were not the landowner?


----------



## MOHALucan

You know exactly what I mean and so does everyone else. Quit trolling. I was just upset because every year, I'd called and asked permissions, and always was respectful to the land, and had grown up with the landowners kids. Called to ask permission here a couple years ago and he said he leased it out to a guy in TX. I would have at least liked a heads up on the matter


----------



## ikeinks

Dauthement1 said:


> Those damn out of staters!! Cant believe they would bring money into the small communities in KS!!


Good one :thumbs_up I was making a statement about the area I hunt, if you want to start up another topic other than the rut activity in Kansas then do so somewhere else. Personally I would like to keep this thread clean.


----------



## ikeinks

Tonight was a good sit. Deer at starting to move slightly earlier and a mature buck (on the decline) came out and dogged some does around 6:30 pm. Haven't tried rattling or grunting yet. Has anyone had any success with it yet?


----------



## zap

MOHALucan said:


> You know exactly what I mean and so does everyone else. Quit trolling. I was just upset because every year, I'd called and asked permissions, and always was respectful to the land, and had grown up with the landowners kids. Called to ask permission here a couple years ago and he said he leased it out to a guy in TX. I would have at least liked a heads up on the matter


Who is trolling?

Its not your ground and leases bring in good money.


----------



## zap

Is it my imagination or is the leaves falling off the trees about two weeks behind schedule?


----------



## shadetree

zap said:


> Is it my imagination or is the leaves falling off the trees about two weeks behind schedule?


No, the trees where I am just now started falling a little.
Seems really late to me.


----------



## NC Kansas

Sat in the deep timber tonight due to not a lot of stands with a west wind. Couldn't see crap. Boring.


----------



## sleeperls

Had a shooter walking my way tonight, ran out of hunting light


----------



## ikeinks

zap said:


> Is it my imagination or is the leaves falling off the trees about two weeks behind schedule?


I agree, leaves are finally starting to fall at a decent rate yesterday and today. We haven't really had a hard freeze yet and a lot of green is finally starting to turn colors. I have been pushed to my stands overlooking fields instead of timber.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Just saw a good one cross the road on the way home! I still havnt made it out yet maybe sometime this weekend.......


----------



## OmenHonkey

Headed out there today. I hope i cause no locals any problems, i just love to hunt Kansas. I haven't leased anything as of yet, still doing the public land thing. I find 1 place and hunt, i don't bounce around and if i see a truck i keep moving. Last year i saw 1 truck at a WIHA all week. Not many bowhunters where i go i guess. I am looking at a lease this week though.I would like to find a trustworthy local that would like to swap a little work for some hunting rights. Feeders, foodplots and such. Thanks for the RUT updates and pics as i'm usually jealous of all of you and the great state you live in. Good luck, stay safe and happy hunting guys!!


----------



## 903sc

What area are you looking to lease in


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Sat yesterday from 2pm on, rattled in a spike and that was the ONLY deer I saw. Drove around a little after my hunt and did not see anything running around. last few years in this spot the I hunt had crops that drew the does in which made for a heck of a rut spot. this year no crops and no deer.


----------



## asmith4

zap said:


> Is it my imagination or is the leaves falling off the trees about two weeks behind schedule?


prob not. its rained this year


----------



## OmenHonkey

Unit 5 or 17 or possibly 4 and 5. Just in that area would be nice.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

Just saw a decent 8 point hit on the side of the road. Looked fresh still had his head. Fields are flooded. SEK


----------



## MOHALucan

Pulled in to my spot this morning and there was a nice buck standing in the headlight, lol. I let him wander off since he somehow didn't spook, and then started unpacking my bow. I soon realized if forgotten my release, so I packed up and went to work, lmao. I'll try again tomorrow morning


----------



## kc outdoorsman

i keep my release strapped to my bow for just that reason!!!!


----------



## tc2506

kc outdoorsman said:


> i keep my release strapped to my bow for just that reason!!!!


X2 been there done that


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

kc outdoorsman said:


> i keep my release strapped to my bow for just that reason!!!!


and I keep a spare in my pack and one in the truck. It's a buzz kill when you forget it and don't have a back up.


----------



## KSQ2

Kansas Bruisers said:


> and I keep a spare in my pack and one in the truck. It's a buzz kill when you forget it and don't have a back up.


I really need to buy a back up; it's gonna bite me one of these days.


----------



## pikemaster11

I had a small 6 point harassing 3 does at 8 this morning. They were about 200 yards away. I grunted and snort wheezed and the buck came right to me. He got within five yards. The strange thing was the wind was blowing from me to him the whole way and he did not even flinch.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

Almost got it done on my first night. Had a bunch of deer Around me. I was sitting on the ground looking for a tree to hang a stand. Had a doe to my south and a nice buck to my north. I gave him two grunts and he put his head up and hauled but my way. He got behind some thick stuff and disappeared. I think he may have went to the doe but I'm not sure.


----------



## clint6760

I hunt in zone 11. Do y'all think it would be a better weekend this coming up of the 8th or the next weekend of the 15th. I just got back from there last weekend and seen a few little bucks harassing a few does.


----------



## sleeperls

tonight was slooooooowww. A big group of out of state hunters invaded the neighboring properties. The does where all on edge.


----------



## kspseshooter

Buck cruising like crazy on my grandmas farm in franklin county


----------



## NC Kansas

hung a new stand today. What a difference a day makes. Tons of leaves falling.


----------



## Fullstrutter

kspseshooter said:


> Buck cruising like crazy on my grandmas farm in franklin county


Wow, interesting...you are not too far away from where I will be hunting. Good news. What did you see? Times during the day? Details please sir :thumbs_up


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Left the house at 2:50 this morning headed for work, I saw 4 bucks on the way dogging does hard. Two of them ran the does across the road in front of me, the other two were along side the road in crop fields. All 4 bucks looked to be in the 130 range. Can't wait to start my hunting vacation tomorrow morning, they are calling for warm temps and south winds all week. Not what I was hoping for.


----------



## bsstalker

I got home @ midnight but am up and at it. Saw a bruiser in a ditch east of Eureka on hwy 54 and another 140 ish in cut beans I think w 2 does. I can't believe this much early action! Maybe the milder temps and many counties coming off the drought is helping???;?;


----------



## kansas_hick

Got up to go this morning and just can't get motivated.Have had 5" rain this last week corn still in fields leaves still on. Head out later I guess. Good-Luck to all out there.


----------



## zap

kansas_hick said:


> Got up to go this morning and just can't get motivated.Have had 5" rain this last week corn still in fields leaves still on. Head out later I guess. Good-Luck to all out there.


Late fall of leaves, that's for sure.
The corn wont be getting cut soon, either.


----------



## MOHALucan

kc outdoorsman said:


> i keep my release strapped to my bow for just that reason!!!!


I usually do, but I had been out practicing and accidentally left my release in my hip quiver, lol. I need to invest in a backup


----------



## MOHALucan

But I'm up and at it in Smith and Osborne counties this morning. Got a late start, but gonna see what I can see


----------



## AT Booner

I sat all day yesterday and saw 1- 120ish 10pt at 9 am. I also had a 6 pt come in at dark that's it! This standing corn is killing us!


----------



## 05blastsrt4

went out last night almost had a shot at a 150ish 8 
doe he was chasing winded me before he got close enough.
going back out this afternoon to the same spot hopefully to catch him again.


----------



## shaffer88

zap said:


> Late fall of leaves, that's for sure.
> The corn wont be getting cut soon, either.


Have 200+ ac uncut corn less than half mi away. Big boys prolly just hangin out with out a care in the world


----------



## shaffer88

bsstalker said:


> I got home @ midnight but am up and at it. Saw a bruiser in a ditch east of Eureka on hwy 54 and another 140 ish in cut beans I think w 2 does. I can't believe this much early action! Maybe the milder temps and many counties coming off the drought is helping???;?;


Bs where you out of I grew up in rosalia. Eureka only a stone throw


----------



## MOHALucan

The corn is all picked here and the deer are really starting to cruise. Saw 2 nice bucks this morning out cruising


----------



## AintNoGriz

Going out tonight. Was going to take my son, but he got last minute tickets w/ a buddy to the K-State game. The wife then said if it wasn't too cold, she would go w/ me.....she has only gone w/ me once. I am actually excited for her to come. After work and lunch I need to go check a stand I shot my big one out of 2 years ago....haven't even been there to check it. It will be good for south winds, which are predicted alot in the coming days.


----------



## shaffer88

So far one buck strolling through






and one who wanted to read AT with me so he is just hanging out over my shoulder reading my posts


----------



## bsstalker

shaffer88 said:


> Bs where you out of I grew up in rosalia. Eureka only a stone throw


I live east of Chanute in NO Co


----------



## APAsuphan

AintNoGriz said:


> Going out tonight. Was going to take my son, but he got last minute tickets w/ a buddy to the K-State game. The wife then said if it wasn't too cold, she would go w/ me.....she has only gone w/ me once. I am actually excited for her to come. After work and lunch I need to go check a stand I shot my big one out of 2 years ago....haven't even been there to check it. It will be good for south winds, which are predicted alot in the coming days.


It won't be much of a game! We suck!


----------



## ksgobbler

shaffer88 said:


> Bs where you out of I grew up in rosalia. Eureka only a stone throw


Went to Flinthills eh? I was in the Lyon County League as well.


----------



## shaffer88

ksgobbler said:


> Went to Flinthills eh? I was in the Lyon County League as well.


I was a mustang. Yourself ? What year?


----------



## sleeperls

Not a deer, but a awesome set of photo's


----------



## zap

Wiley coyote!
Cool pics!


----------



## shaffer88

Bad arse photos


----------



## zap

As soon as the coffee is done brewing I am out the door.
Good luck this evening, fellas!


----------



## kansas_hick

Neat photos sleeper. I was waiting to see the coyote go for one.


----------



## sleeperls

me too. Should set that cam to vid. Its a awesome spot for photos


----------



## Texan Aviator

How is the action in Chase County? Still slow? Headed up to my farm on the 6th. Hope to be in stand by the 7th.


----------



## Texan Aviator

Those coyote/turkey pics are awesome man


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Cool pics bud, well my wife and I are in a tree for the first time this year. Im setting above her in the hangon and shes in the ladder stand. Nothng so far but hope she gets a crack at a good one!


----------



## MOHALucan

I'm gonna hang 2 stands for my wife and I to hunt together tomorrow, and try to hunt them tomorrow afternoon, but the wind is supposed to blow 40mph, so we'll see how it goes, lol


----------



## zmax hunter

seeing alot more daytime activity here. tues and wedn. are looking great


----------



## kansasboi

Buddy got this guy last night chasin a doe. Lucky ******* has hunted about 30 minutes the past 2 years and has two nice ones. He thinks this bowhunting stuff is easy.


----------



## KS_Deers

Nice muley! Score it yet?


----------



## Buick80

Hunted Thursday, Friday and Saturday am. Had two small bucks dogging a doe first night about 6PM. Movement in the am has been better, just slightly after sun up, about 8AM. Unfortunately just small bucks though. Deer hits are starting to show up on I-35. Saw two deer down on the side of the road on the way home - does... High sound winds arent going to help early this week. Seeing some good scrapes on the edge of cut bean fields.


----------



## zap

Just this fellow this evening for bucks, he was a few minutes behind a doe and would not let her out of his sight.


12 yards....
He was a big bodied fellow, I bet 230 field dressed at least.


----------



## kc outdoorsman

hunted with my daughter tonite. lots of small bucks chasing un-receptive does


----------



## pikemaster11

I had a 115ish buck at 100 yards. Gave one grunt and he came right into 10 yards and then walked away. I snort wheezed and he did it right back. That is the first time I have a heard a snort wheeze from an actual buck. He got a pass tonight


----------



## AintNoGriz

Had the wife sit w/ me tonight for just the 2nd time ever...

Did something I have never done before.....got to our spot and was about 1/2 way in to the stand and realized I did not have my backback, which in turn, has my release.....!!! Luckily I was only about 10 minutes from home. Sprinted back to the truck and back to be in stand at 5:30.....

Did not see any deer, but the wife got spooked w/ some yotes howling at dusk. Have a cam right by this tree and only had a few does in the last week, not good....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Seen a doe with twin fawns and a single doe. Was good to finally get out though.


----------



## mikesarott

Those pics were freakin awesome


sleeperls said:


> Not a deer, but a awesome set of photo's


----------



## kansas_hick

Went out late this morning got to stand about 7:45. By 8:00 saw a buck chasing a doe a shooter buck following a trail, tried to rattle and grunt him in. Instead got 3 small ones to come right to me. Found out they got the corn out before the rains so was able to scout saw lots of sign. Will try a couple of evening hunts monday and tuesday. To windy to try tonight can't hear anything plus getting blown around in the trees.


----------



## bdmatson

Got to the in-laws in Wallace County on Thursday. Pretty much all the mil is still standing in this area. A couple guys are just starting to cut. Some corn still standing too.

Haven't seen much movement at all here. Saw an 8-point yesterday AM around 10:00 working a tree line and jump into some uncut corn. Haven't seen anything moving at night or seen anything dead along he road.

Dad said in NE Kansas the car-deer accidents have increased a lot in the last couple weeks so they are starting to move more in that area.


----------



## JustinKansas

Drove up to my property near Mulvane. Had to hang a stand and put up another camera. As I am walking to the tree around 8:30, saw a smaller buck wandering. I had to jump back in the hedge row to not get noticed. Waiting till I saw him enter the bedding area about 150yrds away. Went about my business hanging the stand. Once done, was working my way back towards the road to hang the camera, saw another larger buck 120-130s coming out of the bedding to some newer scrapes. At this point he was about 50yrds out. Again, jumped in the trees so he couldn't see me. He walked right under my stand. I high-tailed it out of there so I wouldn't spook. *Note: glad I wore my rubber boots and came from the downwind direction. He didn't smell me nor get botherer walking on the path I came in on. In 2 weeks, ITS ON! In my opinion, we've got a week or two before the real chasing starts.


----------



## ikeinks

Anyone braving this evil south wind tonight?


----------



## 05blastsrt4

ikeinks said:


> Anyone braving this evil south wind tonight?


Gonna give it a go.. got a nice bottom im going to sit in.
Thankfully I will be perched in a old barn shouldn't be too rough on me.


----------



## zap

ikeinks said:


> Anyone braving this evil south wind tonight?


I will be leaving after the coffee brews.......


----------



## bowhunter 54

Man is it windy today in north east kansas not much today i think thier in the corn now.But day before yesterday i took my sonin law out .Set in the blind most the day then decided to do alittle stalking and no sooner did we cross the fence a nice thick 6 pointer came out of the tall grass and stops right in front of me and no arrow nocked .So we played the dance .I even asked him to turn broadside and i ed shoot him and he did but i didnt take the shot ill wait for bigger.And i think the big ones are getting ready to come out around the 7th will see good luck to all


----------



## ksgobbler

shaffer88 said:


> I was a mustang. Yourself ? What year?


I was a Jaguar. Graduated in 2002.


----------



## sleeperls

This wind sucks. I worked late so I'm litterly on a small chair stuck in a cluster of ceders. I walked in o a doe never noticed me. Hoping a bruiser buck does the same


----------



## hunterhewi

Good luck buddy 4 more days then 12 off!


----------



## bobdvm

What is Jefferson Co Like? I heard EHD hit it hard. I just bought 80 acres of hard woods in the area Oskalosa area. and will be hunting that and another 170 near Perry ks in 2 weeks.


----------



## Rfordkc

Hunting in Miami and Johnson Counties. Not much happening that I've seen. No road kill yet, either, which is always my indicator on when they really start chasing....

But if you believe the Field & Stream Rut Report, the place is crawling with deer ands it the rut peak...


----------



## SDC

bobdvm said:


> What is Jefferson Co Like? I heard EHD hit it hard. I just bought 80 acres of hard woods in the area Oskalosa area. and will be hunting that and another 170 near Perry ks in 2 weeks.


Hunting just south of you in big springs area, defiantly a noticeable downturn in population in the last two years. Still getting pics, just doesn't seem near as many numbers as years past. With that said were still hunting hard


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

One doe tonight and 7 quail. Big boys showing up on a cam but all at night.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Saw a button buck at 4:45 tonight and that was it. Checked one cam and have a potential shooter from a couple days ago, about a 150" 10 pointer, but at night.


----------



## sleeperls

One of my shooters was a 1000 yards away in the tree row while i was playing cowboy with my cattle today.

I got a ton of mid day pics today. 10 am to 2pm


----------



## KSbowhunter325

My lucky day was Saturday morning. Right after sun up, the woods exploded. Filming a basket rack 8 grunting and chasing does. Here a snort wheeze and here stood this guy. 5 yards from my tree.


----------



## Texan Aviator

Congrats !


----------



## KillingFields

Good looking buck! Two more days and then I will be off for a couple of weeks. I so wish it was the 6th right now.


----------



## Brshpile

Here is mine from sat. Not a giant but a deer with a ton of character. As you can tell, we call him trashy!


----------



## aeast236

Nice deer guys and congrats. Is trashy's right eye messed up? Might just be the angle but looks offset.


----------



## Brshpile

aeast236 said:


> Nice deer guys and congrats. Is trashy's right eye messed up? Might just be the angle but looks offset.


Think it is just the angle. Surprisingly he had no body damage or nothing. You would think with a rack like that he would have had something wrong with him. He was perfectly healthy. He scored out at 144 7/8 gross.


----------



## aeast236

Definitely a sweet looking deer.


----------



## kansasboi

I want a trashy! Nice bucks guys.


----------



## zap

KSbowhunter325 said:


> My lucky day was Saturday morning. Right after sun up, the woods exploded. Filming a basket rack 8 grunting and chasing does. Here a snort wheeze and here stood this guy. 5 yards from my tree.


Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## zap

Brshpile said:


> View attachment 1797902
> 
> 
> Here is mine from sat. Not a giant but a deer with a ton of character. As you can tell, we call him trashy!


Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## kda082

Sat the wind last night and saw nothing. Would have been a nice night if the wind would have died or at least slowed down a good 10-15 mph. Off 11/9-11/15 so no panic. It will only get better. Still have corn standing on our neighbors and the rain isn't helping. Also my water hole plan is a bust as the creek is actually running. Haven't seen that this time of year for a long time.


----------



## kc outdoorsman

anyone remember the big Kansas deer poaching case last year? KDWP busted two brothers in west Kansas selling guided hunts and allowing mutliple bucks to be killed as well as unlicensed hunting, etc... to out of staters. Well they appealed the case and basically got off. The fed judge dropped all fines, sayign the deer have no value and reduced the jail time that 1 fella got. Unbelieveable ! this will just increase the risk for future poaching


----------



## ksgobbler

Its on. I know 4 folks that scored yesterday on 130 or larger. One of them is a monster of a non typical.


----------



## sleeperls

sucker gave me the slip again today. I knew i should have hunted that stand haha. Its so hard to get into in the mornings.


----------



## KS_Deers

My Lord, that's a healthy deer!


----------



## sleeperls

he is just a 130-140 8 but i want him bad for some reason. He is a smart sucker and has constantly outsmarted me and taunted me.


----------



## KS_Deers

Yeah, not a monster, but a respectable 8. His body looks huge though. Hope you get him!


----------



## kansasboi

kc outdoorsman said:


> anyone remember the big Kansas deer poaching case last year? KDWP busted two brothers in west Kansas selling guided hunts and allowing mutliple bucks to be killed as well as unlicensed hunting, etc... to out of staters. Well they appealed the case and basically got off. The fed judge dropped all fines, sayign the deer have no value and reduced the jail time that 1 fella got. Unbelieveable ! this will just increase the risk for future poaching


They still got some prison time and the ringleader paid his fine, but I agree I don't exactly see how this has a value of 0 dollars.


----------



## tc2506

are those the poached bucks? n as far as them getting off the hook thats BS,


----------



## ksgobbler

tc2506 said:


> are those the poached bucks? n as far as them getting off the hook thats BS,


That's not even all of them. They said when they started the avg size was 160". By the time they got caught it was 134". I think it was right around 100 deer they know were poached.


----------



## cookie125

Been following this thread for some time and now making a post. Sunday morning I braved the wind and ended up taking my first buck with a recurve. Not just a recurve but my grandpa's first hunting bow.


I even have it on video so I can share it with my grandpa.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1fiZEwOCmc


----------



## kansasboi

Nice shot man!^^


----------



## sleeperls

Nice job Man!!!


----------



## Justin Spies

kansasboi said:


> They still got some prison time and the ringleader paid his fine, but I agree I don't exactly see how this has a value of 0 dollars.


I hate to say it but the guys who were leading this were from a town about 30 minutes from me. My buddy was one of the TX game wardens they sent up to work with the KS guys and Feds he too said the first years average was close to 170 but was down to 130 the final year. These guys ended up with HUGE fines and prison time which they deserved, I hadn't heard they dropped any charges


----------



## shadetree

cookie125 said:


> Been following this thread for some time and now making a post. Sunday morning I braved the wind and ended up taking my first buck with a recurve. Not just a recurve but my grandpa's first hunting bow.
> 
> 
> I even have it on video so I can share it with my grandpa.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1fiZEwOCmc


I bet you won't ever forget that day.
Congratulations!! Well done.


----------



## Rfordkc

Here's a quote from a newspaper article regarding the poaching. It should clear up some of the misinformation on the fate of these convicted felons who will be sitting in jail and who have paid some hefty fines. Not to mention the attorney fees they've paid. Its not cheap to defend yourself in federal court or to appeal a conviction. These guys, and their clients who were also convicted, are losers all the way around. My guess is the won't be hunting again and if they do, won't get any real enjoyment out of it. Imagine what everybody they know that aren't criminals think of them... 

Many have worried the ruling could set a precedent for other poaching cases in the future.

“The judge did not say deer do not have a value,” Brooks said of the ruling. “He said we did not prove a value at that time of the violations. That’s a subtle, but very important, difference.”

According to Brooks, James Butler had already paid his $50,000 in fines and restitution and none was refunded. His hunting and guiding ban was reduced from three years to one and he has three years supervised probation after his jail term.

Marlin Butler was ordered to pay $10,000 for fines but nothing for restitution. His revocation of hunting privileges remained at three years since he didn’t appeal it after the initial sentencing. Brooks noted the Butlers are now convicted felons, which means they are prohibited from possessing a firearm.

“Some people probably think they should have gotten nothing and some people think they should have gotten a lot more,” Brooks said. “That’s the way it usually goes.”

As for the confiscated deer, Brook hopes to arrange them in a display for public viewing with details about Operation Cimarron.

“We’ll try to get the deterrent effect out there,” Brooks said. “We want people to see all of those (poached) deer. It will take people’s breath away.”

Reach Michael Pearce at 316-268-6382 or [email protected].
545/federal-game-warden-hopes-poaching.html#storylink=cpy[/url]


----------



## zap

cookie125 said:


> Been following this thread for some time and now making a post. Sunday morning I braved the wind and ended up taking my first buck with a recurve. Not just a recurve but my grandpa's first hunting bow.
> 
> I even have it on video so I can share it with my grandpa.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1fiZEwOCmc


Great job, that's a nice buck!
Its also great that you are thinking of Grandpa!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Well I had a great encounter tonight with my 3 year target buck. He came in on a doe and was chaseing lil bucks away from her. He made a loop around and stood broadside at 15yds. But by the time he did this it was too late and when I drew back I could not see well enough for a shot so I had to let him walk. I have been sooo close to killing this stud but this was the closest yet. If I can ever connect I doubt ill ever kill one bigger. My wife was with me and got to witness it all, she thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## kansas_hick

nice one cookie a mount for sure with grandpas bow hung up with it


----------



## ikeinks

Sounds like action is starting to heat up! I know of 1 more that got shot tonight by a hunter 2 miles to my east. He decided to rattle for the first time tonight and a nice buck walked straight in.

I myself had a doe and a fawn downwind within 25 yards of me for about 1.5 hours tonight so I didn't have much chance to rattle, much less move. Thank goodness for Dead Down Wind, but a pretty boring hunt. Going to try to check some cameras tomorrow and looks the precip will be moving in.


----------



## bsstalker

Took a buddy of mine to my fav tree Sat morning. Watched a nice one cruise through the pasture, and tried rattling him in. He spooked but didn't run off fast. I told my buddy how cool it would be if he found a doe and she might lead him to us. Well, that's just what happened. 40 mins after we first saw him he followed a doe right underneath us. He jumped a fence a trotted after her. I thought it was over and he let er rip. He hit right in front of the left hind leg. My initial thought was this was going to be a long day. The buck left sight for 2 minutes and then turned around and we watched him make it to the same fence 150 yrds farther down limping mouth wide open. We let 30 mins pass and couldn't take it no more. Went to the shot and found the broken fletching end (7 in) w surprisingly good blood. Followed the trail a bit and found decent blood. We left the blood trail and went to where we last saw him. There he was dead up against the barbed wire. Amazing shot, liver and very back end of opposite lung. We figured he couldn't keep up w the doe so he probably couldn't jump the fence. very awsome hunt. He was probably a 4.5 yr. 130"ish buck w a double brow on one side and triple on the other main frame 8!


----------



## bsstalker

my buddies buck from my stand Sat morning


----------



## bsstalker

BTW, Cookie 125 nice buck and hunt to honor your G-pa! 
And 170p&y whittail, kudos on not releasing on your hitlister! Coulda been another bad hit backed out thread. Patience is a virtue


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> Well I had a great encounter tonight with my 3 year target buck. He came in on a doe and was chaseing lil bucks away from her. He made a loop around and stood broadside at 15yds. But by the time he did this it was too late and when I drew back I could not see well enough for a shot so I had to let him walk. I have been sooo close to killing this stud but this was the closest yet. If I can ever connect I doubt ill ever kill one bigger. My wife was with me and got to witness it all, she thought it was pretty cool.


Dang! Stay on him!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^Thanks^, Yep, this buck or any for that matter deserve to be taken ethically. If I never get that shot thats fine, would much rather him be alive, then die wounded never to be found.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

APAsuphan said:


> Dang! Stay on him!!


Im giving it my best, he just needs to show up about 10 min sooner.


----------



## zap

You need a good headlamp.......:lol:


----------



## bsstalker

^^^^Lmao! BTW, nice pics guys keep ' em coming!

Does the Kansas thread have the most posts so far?


----------



## tc2506

congrats on the on the recurve kill cookie, thats cool using you gpa,s bow, and good luck getting that buck 170. things must really be heating up up there a buddy of mine in edwards co, text me and said his son got a 155in 10 point sunday morning, said it was birddoggin a doe hard


----------



## SDC

cookie125 said:


> Been following this thread for some time and now making a post. Sunday morning I braved the wind and ended up taking my first buck with a recurve. Not just a recurve but my grandpa's first hunting bow.
> 
> 
> I even have it on video so I can share it with my grandpa.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1fiZEwOCmc


Wow, how cool!! Congrats, very well done


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Killed a huge bodied 12 point with a kicker yesterday around 10:30. Huge head and neck, heaviest deer I've ever put my hands on. Scored 173".


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Killed a huge bodied 12 point with a kicker yesterday around 10:30. Huge head and neck, heaviest deer I've ever put my hands on. Scored 173".


Now you can't lead us on like that! PITCHERS DUDE.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

This morning had a small buck come in grunting and harrassed a doe, then about 8:30 the gas and oil companies moved in to work! so I left....


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

170p&ywhitail said:


> Now you can't lead us on like that! PITCHERS DUDE.


I emailed them to Bigdeer, he posted the trail cam pictures of him for me a few weeks ago on this thread. I'm a picture posting idiot, I'll see if he can post them for me. I'm swamped at work right now so I'll get ahold of him in a bit.


----------



## BigDeer

On it my man! Great buck KB!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Thanks brotha. When things slow down I'll give some details.


----------



## APAsuphan

Great buck!


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Thanks brotha. When things slow down I'll give some details.


Happy for ya KB, can't wait to read the details. He's a stud!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Heck of a Buck^


----------



## KSQ2

Great buck and perfect shot, congrats!


----------



## honker22

Kansassassins, I will be beginning my trek from Louisiana to Kansas this evening. My hunt begins on Thursday and I am pumped about getting back in a gnarly KS tree. I will be hunting in the south central area and hope to be posting pics before my hunt ends on the 12th. Good luck to all of you hunting and Lord willing, I will be up there soon.
-Dusty


----------



## Robertoski

Great buck and shot!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## archeryninja

Wow, nice buck, congrats


----------



## Brut

I will be leaving ca tomorrow for two weeks in the stand cant wait


----------



## tc2506

great buck KB congrats,


----------



## kansasboi

Beast of a buck bruisers! Congrats. I must of missed the trail pics I'll have to go back an take a look.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

kansasboi said:


> Beast of a buck bruisers! Congrats. I must of missed the trail pics I'll have to go back an take a look.


Think they are on page 15 or 16. I got better day time pics after that but didn't get them posted. Thanks


----------



## BigDeer

Posting for KB, daytime pics of his buck, one up close and personal lol









Ole one eye Willie


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I had to kill him after he taunted me with the stink eye!


----------



## ikeinks

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I had to kill him after he taunted me with the stink eye!


hahaha I just lost it!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## kansasboi

Another monster laid down yesterday by a buddy in SW Kansas. I need to get in a tree stat..


----------



## hunterhewi

Nice buck KB haha ida killed him too for that taunt he pulled at the cam!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Nice SW buck!


----------



## hunterhewi

That sw buck is a stud! There are some giants down there around liberal and such


----------



## tc2506

thats a dandy sw buck congrats


----------



## APAsuphan

I think I need to move to Kansas.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

APAsuphan said:


> I think I need to move to Kansas.


Ahhh now whats wrong with Iowa?


----------



## zap

Stud of a buck, KB.

Congrats!


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> Ahhh now whats wrong with Iowa?


Lol idk just seems like everyone I know from Kansas is killing or is on great bucks.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Super buck bruisers....I am jealous!

Start my vaca on thursday...hope I time things out right


----------



## Riverghost

APAsuphan said:


> Lol idk just seems like everyone I know from Kansas is killing or is on great bucks.


Duh it is KANSAS we have 160 incher behind every flippin tree


----------



## APAsuphan

Riverghost said:


> Duh it is KANSAS we have 160 incher behind every flippin tree


Lol I thought we did here too, but I'm finding a lot of empty trees lately.


----------



## ksgobbler

Riverghost said:


> Duh it is KANSAS we have 160 incher behind every flippin tree


With a limit of mallards hanging from one antler and a limit of pheasants from the other...


----------



## sleeperls

not me apa. My chance was last year. Ill be lucky to putomsething 140 down this year.


----------



## APAsuphan

sleeperls said:


> not me apa. My chance was last year. Ill be lucky to putomsething 140 down this year.


You have time! Something will move in.


----------



## TailChaser

No deer on roads in far SE Ks or NE OK, bucks moving good seeking and scraping. Probably will start chasing much more Thursday. Farther north friends in ither states report lots of deer on roads, already chasing, so prolly true for north KS I'm guessing. Looking forward to thurs-Sun!


----------



## ikeinks

He showed back up! I want him


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Hunted Friday, Saturday and Monday; I skipped Sunday due to the wind... saw quite a bit of activity; probably around 70 deer sightings... not one shooter buck but the rut is getting close to busting loose... Just haven't been in the right place at the right time.

Got pics of this guy 2 days in a row... of course, not any day I was in the stand.


----------



## bowman2013

Planning on hunting this weekend! Think the deer will respond to rattling and doe essence? Hunting around Salina! (Central Kansas)


----------



## hunterhewi

Kscummins that boy is a toad look at that body!


----------



## tc2506

wow that boys a hog


----------



## zap

Why is he looking right at the camera?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Seen two big boys this morning while going with my buddy to take his deer to the locker. One crossed the blacktop and stood and looked at us, he was tall and wide. Then on down about 10 miles there was a good tall heavy buck trotting 50 yds off the road then stopped and looked around like where did she go? I think its started boys!


----------



## kstatemallards

This showed up this morning right next to one of my stands. Of course I was hunting a different stand.


----------



## BradleyP

That poor tree!


----------



## KillingFields

Westbound and down! My hunting adventure begins. Had to stop by Cabelas to pick up some random things before I head out to Wabaunsee County. *excited!


----------



## DT87

I like the confidence KillingFields, got the trailer hooked up to haul him home!


----------



## Chuck N

I put this one down in Reno county this morning.


----------



## KillingFields

Nice!


----------



## shawn_in_MA

kstatemallards said:


> View attachment 1799513
> 
> 
> This showed up this morning right next to one of my stands. Of course I was hunting a different stand.



That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Chuck N said:


> I put this one down in Reno county this morning.
> View attachment 1799557
> 
> View attachment 1799561


Great buck, I like the heavy bases


----------



## Hawkfarm

Nice buck. Congrats.

The bucks start coming around the farm yard when the rut gets going. And the bucks have started coming around. I had 8 different bucks in the farm yard one evening working on at least 7 scrapes that I have found so far under 4 different trees. The does have started avoiding the bucks. I watched some chasing by some younger bucks but the older bucks know it was not prime time yet, but it is close. A few pictures I took. 














































An old buck we call “The Butcher” making a scrape under my apricot tree 25 feet off of the corner of the house.










A young buck chasing a doe out of the front yard.


----------



## ksgobbler

Took the kids out driving around and saw a small buck with an interesting rack running a doe. He was dogging her hard and never even looked at us even though he was only 15 yards off the road. Luckily it was on the daughter's side of the vehicle so she got a real good look at him. Made her day.


----------



## tc2506

congrats on a fine buck ChuckN, i like the heavy bases and the muley split


----------



## 903sc

Great pictures Hawkfarm!


----------



## shaffer88

Chuck N said:


> I put this one down in Reno county this morning.
> View attachment 1799557
> 
> View attachment 1799561


Stud


----------



## shaffer88

TailChaser said:


> No deer on roads in far SE Ks or NE OK, bucks moving good seeking and scraping. Probably will start chasing much more Thursday. Farther north friends in ither states report lots of deer on roads, already chasing, so prolly true for north KS I'm guessing. Looking forward to thurs-Sun!


Where you at I'm over by coffeyville. And I agree drive 75 from emporia home and nothing


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Hey Hawkfarm,,,or,farmerbt I think. I have followed your post for years and really enjoy them. You are usually spot on as to what is happening in the deer woods!!!, so when do you think the big boys will begin chasing?
Thanks in advance and keep up the great pics you have provided in past years!


----------



## kansasboi

Great buck Chuck!


----------



## Hawkfarm

You got me. Thanks for the comments. With this colder weather it should get into high gear right now. I will have a hunter out on a stand in the morning and I may even go out myself.


----------



## zap

8 doe and four bucks on the public this am. One very good buck!

He was with a doe.


----------



## JWilson90

shaffer88 said:


> Where you at I'm over by coffeyville. And I agree drive 75 from emporia home and nothing


I drive from miami, ok to coffeyvile everyday and likewise havent seen many laying on thr road. On another note ill b off from the 9-19th hunting hard everyday hopin to lay a good one down. Congrats to all the hunters that have tagged out. There was some studs for sure!!


----------



## kansasboi

Hey hawkfarm is the Butcher the same buck you posted velvet pics of with the gnarly bases an the tiny drop? He's a cool old guy.


----------



## Hawkfarm

kansasboi said:


> Hey hawkfarm is the Butcher the same buck you posted velvet pics of with the gnarly bases an the tiny drop? He's a cool old guy.


Yes. He had an eye guard at the base of each antler last year and he used them. He's got a history of having a mean streak.


----------



## babz_437

Hey guys, heading down from Wisconsin for a public land hunt in Nemaha county area. Should arrive tomorrow!! Anyone in that area seeing any buck movement? Gonna be down from tomorrow until the 17th. Looked at the forecast and looks like its gonna be a good week.
Looks like some of you guys are putting down some good ones. Congrats!

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Saw a monster 8 chasin a doe 50 yds off the road an hour ago in SW Douglas county. He just stopped and looked at me then kept chasin.


----------



## ikeinks

Didn't hardly get situated and had a busted up 10 pt limp through around 3:45 pm and then had a old junk 6.5 yr old buck come through chasing a doe 3 different times. Pretty good evening in the stand.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I'm seeing rubs and scrapes everywhere. Buck activity is picking up but none of the does are being chased in my neck of the woods in Osage County.


----------



## sleeperls

Saw another shooter chasing does tonight. He was to far away from the stand 1000 yards plus. 

Ive hunted so hard this year, im super burnt out, but i keep going and playing everything right. I know itll be my day/morning soon.


----------



## KillingFields

I did the same thing last year. Good luck and stick with it!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

zap said:


> Why is he looking right at the camera?


coincidence I guess... of the 58 pictures I had of the buck over 2 days I picked the one I liked the best... I've gotten pictures of deer licking that camera so they're not particularly phased by it.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> Saw another shooter chasing does tonight. He was to far away from the stand 1000 yards plus.
> 
> Ive hunted so hard this year, im super burnt out, but i keep going and playing everything right. I know itll be my day/morning soon.


Take a break for a week or two.......:lol:


----------



## zmax hunter

Its on in nck, and will only get better, next weeks temps look awesome


----------



## sleeperls

zap said:


> Take a break for a week or two.......:lol:



It has been fun meeting new out of state hunters this week.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> It has been fun meeting new out of state hunters this week.


Happy for you.......:lol:

I get very lonely on the public land that I hunt.


----------



## sleeperls

I always seem to run into them. I dont mind at all, made a few friends that way. I want success for everyone as long as they play by the rules.

Looking forward to all the pics from the next few weeks!!!!


----------



## zap

Non -res hunters are good for the economy.
They don't bother me one bit.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

sleeperls said:


> Saw another shooter chasing does tonight. He was to far away from the stand 1000 yards plus.
> 
> Ive hunted so hard this year, im super burnt out, but i keep going and playing everything right. I know itll be my day/morning soon.


Don't start so soon next year bud, I use to do the same thing when I first started. Now I don't go full tilt until about.....NOW, when it starts getting good. Now if I had one patterned early I would go, but my spots are rut travel routes so I dont get much early activity.


----------



## bsstalker

Where can I find that EHD guy, I'd like to kick him in the nuts!!! Come on guys---- get in kill mode we need some kill pics lol


----------



## zap

EHD hit some places very hard.

Small farm where in 2010 I would see a dozen doe in a sit now I see three, maybe.


----------



## NC Kansas

170p&ywhitail said:


> Don't start so soon next year bud, I use to do the same thing when I first started. Now I don't go full tilt until about.....NOW, when it starts getting good. Now if I had one patterned early I would go, but my spots are rut travel routes so I dont get much early activity.


Yep, you have to pace yourself. Spend October perfecting stands and shooting.


----------



## BradleyP

Saw numerous deer on the way home from work today. They were all over the fields at 4pm.


----------



## kstatemallards

I'm going to be out of town for work and then I have pheasant season this weekend. I'd rather be deer hunting but I figure I'll drink some beers with the buddies this weekend. Should be prime time for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## NC Kansas

My baby sister chose this weekend to come visit from Orlando this week. Problem is I live 2 hours away from hometown and my parents now. There goes a few sits.


----------



## AintNoGriz

It's on for me in the morning....have come down with a bad cold and feel like hammered poo, but it is game on!

Sleeperls, you do need to pace yourself, I used to go gung-ho and was so tired and burnt out I couldn't hardly make it.. Take 1 or 2 days off to recharge..

Good luck to everyone


----------



## ikeinks

zmax hunter said:


> Its on in nck, and will only get better, next weeks temps look awesome


Yep I agree, the past week things have really started to pick up, by next week it should really get good. I thought tonight was my night when I had a doe run into my shooting window panting only to have an old old old deer chasing her. :thumbs_do


----------



## shaffer88

im working 6 of the next seven, night and day shift intertwined. . boooooooooo


----------



## hunterhewi

Im off in 4 hours and 12 days of vacation hope its on good! Ill be in a tree this afternoon im pumped cant wait! Hurry up 6am! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bjmostel

Gonna be there the 14-24. Not going to slow down by then will it?


----------



## Chuck N

bjmostel said:


> Gonna be there the 14-24. Not going to slow down by then will it?


You will be fine. Its probably a few days yet til all hell breaks loose.
Its just starting now with some daytime buck activity.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Things are very slow in Osage County. The last two sits I've only seen one six point. We have been hunting hard since last Friday. Last yer was slow too. I think I'm giving up this ground and going to find new ground further West around the South Central portion of the state. My old man is hunting w me this year and he isnt impressed.


----------



## Texan Aviator

Checked cams last night. I have more mature shooters in pictures than I've ever seen. Most big buck movement is still at night with a few during daylight. From that and reports from my cousin out combining I'd say It's close! Any day now. In stand morning one in chase co. 

I've gotten skunked so far trying another property we own. My buddy is on the other farm has seen a 2.5 and a 145" both following does from a distance.


----------



## sleeperls

Went in this morning and just my luck the buck im after is already there and spooked off. Always one step ahead of me. He is usually not there for atleast another hour when i went in. Saw a few does and a little fork roaming around.


----------



## NC Kansas

Just had a small buck cruise scent checking. Where's big daddy?


----------



## KS_Deers

In SW Kansas, sat last night had three muley does bed down 60 yds. from me & two small whitetail bucks trot through together. Nothing but a filthy coyote this morning. Ho-hum at best so far.


----------



## KSQ2

Left NC Kansas yesterday and we're back home in SE. The Mrs. got a shot off at a nice ten yesterday morning and shot over his back. The bucks were really beginning to cruise on Tuesday around us. I only saw one buck actually chasing a doe and that was in the rain on Tuesday night. The rest of the bucks were alone. They usually seem to be a day behind here in the SE. After it cools down the middle of next week it should be awesome!


----------



## Hawkfarm

I'm babysitting twin doe fawns in the back yard right now. Both bedded down under my bird feeders 15 feet off of the bedroom window with one actually asleep. I'd download pictures but the net is too slow out here right now. Maybe later. Momma is out having a good time somewhere. My hunter is getting ready to go back out for the afternoon/evening hunt. We've had a good laugh and I've cleaned his nose prints off the bedroom window. He saw 14 this morning with some chasing by a young 7 point and hopes to see grandpa this afternoon. When I have to babysit fawns in the middle of the day I know it's "SHOW TIME" .


----------



## arctic hunter

Headed to SE KS in the morning. Look forward to the 9th through 12th every year. But then again, I have three weeks to get it done....


----------



## REDVANES

I'm after this guy, we call him hogzilla, has a huge neck and body... 4 year history with him pics and sheds Cromwell when he was a 3.5 yo, and pics from 4.5 and 5.5 this year he s 6.5... would be a bruser!... no pics of him this year yet but he usually shows up this time of year, haven't checked the cam this week yet so I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## TailChaser

Far SE-seen several doe, few younger bucks chasing and cruising. Mostly evening activity, some early morning. no all day yet. Come on!


----------



## sleeperls

The rut is on in my neck of the woods. My place exploded tonight will mature bucks chasing. Some snort wheezing, some grunting.

I went in early today to the blind and had some good deer across the river and one kept thinking about crossing but never did. The rest of the activity went on behind me all day where i couldnt see. I finally got fed up close to the end of shooting light and climbed out slowly. I get around the corner and see nothing, and slowly start making my way out into the open and get blown.

Its my #1 shooter with a doe. He still followed her and i tried to put on a stalk but lost them.

Going to hang a new stand tomorrow.


----------



## ksgobbler

Saw the largest 6 point I have ever seen chasing a doe tonight. Crossed right in front of my car. His rack was massive for only 6 points.


----------



## sleeperls




----------



## KillingFields

Hey guys and gals. I'm on day two of non-stop hunting in Wabaunsee County. I've created a thread to document the trip. Pics and all. Check it out if you are interested. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2123748

Quick report: Things are slowly ramping up here. I've seen no mature boys cruising yet. A couple of young ones were on the move this evening. Saw a (maybe) 2 1/2 year old walking behind a doe in a field at about 10:40 this morning. Come on rut!!


----------



## pikemaster11

I am in the southern part of the KC metro area on the Kansas side (Olathe, Lenexa) I saw one roadkill buck this morning (big body, small 8 point). At 415 I saw an absolute stud 160ish chasing a doe in a bean field. I watched them for 10 minutes going back and forth all over the field. At 520 i saw a 115ish following a mama and 2 babies. It is heating up. I have 3 day weekends and tomorrow is my birthday so the Deer Gods are telling me something good is going to happen.


----------



## shaffer88

checking cams and going on tues. should be rockin by then


----------



## zap

Good quality trail cam pics sleeperls.

:thumbs_up


----------



## kspseshooter

Saw another mature buck cruising a field edge at 4:30 on my way home from work.


----------



## AintNoGriz

I pulled an all Day sit today, that sure is tough the older I get...

Anyway, sat in one stand til noon and saw nothing. Got downd and moved to another stand for the afternoon sit. First deer came by at 4:10, would have been a four pointer, but was missing half his rack. At 5:15, across a wheat stubble field, about 350 yards away, I see a big buck pushing a doe in my direction. After a little pushing, she squats down and he breeds her!! That is the first time I have ever witnessed that!

As they are slowly coming my way, a 10 pointer, 130-140" class, comes out and wants a little lovin, but the big buck says no. Guys, the big buck is only a 7 pointer, but his rack reached into the sky. It dwarfed the 10 pointer. They all stalled in the field and the doe finally turned and went back the way they came..noooooooooooo!!!!!!

I don't know if I should go back there in the morning or try another location. I was really disappointed all day until the huge 7 pointer showed up....supposed to be really windy tomorrow, so buckle down.


----------



## zap

AintNoGriz said:


> I pulled an all Day sit today, that sure is tough the older I get...
> 
> Anyway, sat in one stand til noon and saw nothing. Got downd and moved to another stand for the afternoon sit. First deer came by at 4:10, would have been a four pointer, but was missing half his rack. At 5:15, across a wheat stubble field, about 350 yards away, I see a big buck pushing a doe in my direction. After a little pushing, she squats down and he breeds her!! That is the first time I have ever witnessed that!
> 
> As they are slowly coming my way, a 10 pointer, 130-140" class, comes out and wants a little lovin, but the big buck says no. Guys, the big buck is only a 7 pointer, but his rack reached into the sky. It dwarfed the 10 pointer. They all stalled in the field and the doe finally turned and went back the way they came..noooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> I don't know if I should go back there in the morning or try another location. I was really disappointed all day until the huge 7 pointer showed up....supposed to be really windy tomorrow, so buckle down.


Your only 40........just wait 15 more years.

Cool story.


----------



## outdrsman11

My emotions are all over the place right now. Had to work today so couldn't go hunting. Luckily for me I live where I hunt. Inside house getting dinner ready around 5 and saw a couple does west of our house 250-300 yards away. Kept making dinner but kept an eye out and sure enough a STUD steps out of draw southwest of house. Biggest buck I've seen all year and maybe biggest ever out here since I've been hunting. Tell my wife I had to try something. She's down with cold and our 20 month old was getting hungry so I figured she'd tell me to shove it but she just rolled her eyes and told me to grab my bow and get him. Still in my khakis I tossed on a dark green jacket, face mask, binos and rangefinder and walk out the garage to the south of our house. I hide behind 500 gal propane tank and grunt several times. He disappears into draw for several minutes but a 5 pt comes straight to me and walks by at about 30 yards. Big boy enter ! Hot on a doe he follows her all the way to our yard north of our house. As soon as he was out of sight I sprinted to the front (east side) of our house and wait. Here comes hot doe. And here comes big boy. Quick range, 58 yards. No problem, practice all year for this. He sees me. Already drawn and locked in. Let it fly. He jumps the string and it skims his back !! I could've cried. Almost did. But I just had to smile and laugh and remind myself how freaking awesome that was and that I'm lucky enough to live where I do. Hopefully he comes around when I'm on stand in the next week. Which reminds me, I need to get a new stand up in that draw !!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Im heading to a stand in the morning I havnt sat yet. It is only a 1/2 mile from the stand I had the encounter with my target buck on monday evening. This is the first time since Tuesday the wind will be right for either set up. Im thinking I should go back to the stand I had the encounter in, but something is telling me to try this one. Its only a half mile away thats nothing for a rutting buck right? Also the gas and oil companys are working with in 400-500yds of the other stand, so maybe the deer will be holding up over at the other one. I just keep over thinking it!


----------



## zap

outdrsman11 said:


> My emotions are all over the place right now. Had to work today so couldn't go hunting. Luckily for me I live where I hunt. Inside house getting dinner ready around 5 and saw a couple does west of our house 250-300 yards away. Kept making dinner but kept an eye out and sure enough a STUD steps out of draw southwest of house. Biggest buck I've seen all year and maybe biggest ever out here since I've been hunting. Tell my wife I had to try something. She's down with cold and our 20 month old was getting hungry so I figured she'd tell me to shove it but she just rolled her eyes and told me to grab my bow and get him. Still in my khakis I tossed on a dark green jacket, face mask, binos and rangefinder and walk out the garage to the south of our house. I hide behind 500 gal propane tank and grunt several times. He disappears into draw for several minutes but a 5 pt comes straight to me and walks by at about 30 yards. Big boy enter ! Hot on a doe he follows her all the way to our yard north of our house. As soon as he was out of sight I sprinted to the front (east side) of our house and wait. Here comes hot doe. And here comes big boy. Quick range, 58 yards. No problem, practice all year for this. He sees me. Already drawn and locked in. Let it fly. He jumps the string and it skims his back !! I could've cried. Almost did. But I just had to smile and laugh and remind myself how freaking awesome that was and that I'm lucky enough to live where I do. Hopefully he comes around when I'm on stand in the next week. Which reminds me, I need to get a new stand up in that draw !!


Sweet.
Get the wife some flowers...


----------



## JWilson90

zap said:


> Sweet.
> Get the wife some flowers...


And a massage before bed lol


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Cool! outdrsman11, I have no doubt you are spot on at that yardage, but just shows how at that range on a live target alot can happen. Good luck with him!


----------



## outdrsman11

I just flat out aimed too high and tried to rush it. If I would have collected myself for about 5 seconds and thought to aim low because I know at that yardage (compared to 30 and closer) they have a much better chance to duck out of the way. Such is bow hunting ! Good luck guys. It's on like donkey kong and next week's weather looks awesome.


----------



## sleeperls

good luck 170!!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^Thanks, u 2!


----------



## hunterhewi

Tagged out today guys will post up pics tomorrow! Guessin him between 150-160


----------



## JWilson90

hunterhewi said:


> Tagged out today guys will post up pics tomorrow! Guessin him between 150-160


Awesome!! Congratulations


----------



## hunterhewi

Thanks bro! The rut is on here for sure the woods exploded tonight with deer had 4-5 young bucks and the shooter i killed plus 13-14 does all within 50 yards of me the bucks were runnin a few around pretty hard


----------



## JWilson90

hunterhewi said:


> Thanks bro! The rut is on here for sure the woods exploded tonight with deer had 4-5 young bucks and the shooter i killed plus 13-14 does all within 50 yards of me the bucks were runnin a few around pretty hard


Where u at? I love hearing that. Ill b off of work after tomoro till the 19th so im hoping for god action


----------



## hunterhewi

Im southeast of great bend bout 12 miles. Started my vacation at 6 this mornin no sleep all day! Got to the stand at 1:30. Nothing til 5 then deer were everywhere had the shooter in my lane 5-6 times from 20-40 yards but had 5-6 does directly under me and were gettin antsy so i couldnt draw. Finally he walks off and i thought it was over the does go back out to the wheat then i look over and here he is bout in my lane again i draw and stop hom at 33 yards. Rushed my shot a lil and he was slightly quartered to. Caught one lung and liver he went 150 yards and bedded up in the wheat. I climbed down and snuck up to 20 and put one more in him he jumped up made it 60 yards and piled up!


----------



## hunterhewi

Pretty good start to my vacation haha im off til the 18th guess now i can do some goose and crane huntin!


----------



## JWilson90

hunterhewi said:


> Pretty good start to my vacation haha im off til the 18th guess now i can do some goose and crane huntin!


Cool story man. Hoping mine is the same way lol.


----------



## hunterhewi

I was tore up not bein able to get a shot but it finally worked he is my third buck with a bow in the 6 seasons ive been bowhunting and my second largest! Im stoked to say the least!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Hewi, cant wait for pics! Ive seen some dandys in the Larned area while pheasant hunting. Were suppost to head up there weekend before Thanksgiving to chase some roosters but if im not tagged out I may not go. Thought about taking my bow and hunting some of the public around there in the afternoon and evening and just bird hunt the mornings. Wish I could deer hunt the stuff we bird hunt but we hate to ask for a double dip. I know exactly where id go too!


----------



## hunterhewi

Yes there are some great deer around we also see a bunch while bird hunting! Wasnt expecting to tag out this early but as soon as he stepped out i knew i wanted him if i got the chance! And he finally messed up!


----------



## zap

Congrats, Hewi!


----------



## KSQ2

170p&ywhitail said:


> Hewi, cant wait for pics! Ive seen some dandys in the Larned area while pheasant hunting. Were suppost to head up there weekend before Thanksgiving to chase some roosters but if im not tagged out I may not go. Thought about taking my bow and hunting some of the public around there in the afternoon and evening and just bird hunt the mornings. Wish I could deer hunt the stuff we bird hunt but we hate to ask for a double dip. I know exactly where id go too!


I feel the same way, but just the opposite. We deer hunt in NC Kansas one week a year and I'd love to pheasant hunt on the place, but the landowners are pheasant hunters themselves, and though I know they'd let me, I'd rather just keep deer hunting it!


----------



## tc2506

congrats hunterhewi !!!!cant wait to see pic !!!, got a buddy south of larned in trousdale, his son killed a 160 class 10 point a couple days ago, the buck in my av was killed from the same stand 3yrs ago


----------



## hunterhewi

Thanks guys im goin to get him scored and post pics lol sorry for the wait had to catch up on some sleep was up for over 35 hours


----------



## zap

Four bucks and three doe this am on the public.

Best buck.


----------



## DT87

Between the rut and pheasant hunters, who knows what will come strolling through this weekend! Hunting Sat. morning, Sun evening, then most of Wednesday in Reno Co.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Well, the wind did me in this morning. I made it until 10 and could not take it anymore. My bow almost blew off the hanger a couple of times. Had a possible shooter at 6:25 at 75 yards. If the wind doesn't let up, I don't think I'll go this evening.


----------



## daltonprosser

Had a couple little bucks chasing the other day but no mature bucks chasing yet


----------



## hunterhewi

Pics! Will post score after i get him scored


----------



## REDVANES

great deer hewi!


----------



## sleeperls

nice hewi. Now what tv and beer?


----------



## hunterhewi

Haha no way rebuild the motor for the yote wagon and doin some goose and crane huntin!


----------



## hunterhewi

And a bit of beer i suppose haha!


----------



## hunterhewi

Hes nothin like that buck of ur buddies redvanes but im tickled to death with this guy!


----------



## Chuck N

Awesome buck hewi!! Get that beast scored up.


----------



## Boldread

Been in the woods everyday since being back but not seeing much movement around the Fort Riley area yet, well seen lots of hunters. Cameras haven't shown me any shooters yet either. Finally got deep enough in to the woods that I am away from everyone so hopefully something gets pushed towards me. Plenty of turkeys running around.


----------



## babz_437

zap said:


> Four bucks and three doe this am on the public.
> 
> Best buck.


That's a nice looking buck Zap. Guess they do like the CRP


----------



## Boldread

If I see a deer like the one ZAP posted, I am shooting!


----------



## babz_437

Boldread said:


> If I see a deer like the one ZAP posted, I am shooting!


Agreed


----------



## hunterhewi

Alright guys just scored him! 156 4/8!!!!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I like em Hewi!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

This morning
2 does
2 buttons
1 doe fawn 
1 120s buck
1 spiker
The 2 buttons came in together one was alot bigger then the other, they had no mamas with them and hung out for bout an hr and a half then the lil doe fawn was hauling tail across the pasture and joined up with them and was panting hard, they eventually wondered off together. 3 fawns all alone tells me somethings up!


----------



## hunterhewi

They are definately movin on the way home now from town 13 does in 2 miles by my dads


----------



## APAsuphan

hunterhewi said:


> Alright guys just scored him! 156 4/8!!!!!


Alan didn't short you know did he?


----------



## hunterhewi

Haha i watched him like a hawk and double checked numbers lol dont want him givin his team the advantage lmao!


----------



## zap

babz_437 said:


> That's a nice looking buck Zap. Guess they do like the CRP


He is staring at a doe that is bedded about forty yards farther out at the other side of the crp.
She was eating acorns on the bottom of the ridge and moseyed out in the grass and bedded down.
It was a great morning hunt!

Best part of it was when I turned around and my 74 year old hunting buddy was standing there leaning on a tree drinking a cup of coffee.....:lol:

He saw my car and snuck in on me in the wind.


----------



## APAsuphan

hunterhewi said:


> Haha i watched him like a hawk and double checked numbers lol dont want him givin his team the advantage lmao!


Haha gotta keep an eye on him!


----------



## babz_437

zap said:


> He is staring at a doe that is bedded about forty yards farther out at the other side of the crp.
> She was eating acorns on the bottom of the ridge and moseyed out in the grass and bedded down.
> It was a great morning hunt!
> 
> Best part of it was when I turned around and my 74 year old hunting buddy was standing there leaning on a tree drinking a cup of coffee.....:lol:
> 
> He saw my car and snuck in on me in the wind.


Haha that's awesome. That wind definitely made it easy for stuff to sneak up on ya


----------



## bsstalker

Saw a BRUISER 3 mi west of Greensburg off the hiway heading to a wheat field to scent check does before dusk.


----------



## bsstalker

Nice buck hewi!


----------



## KSQ2

Great buck Hewi!


----------



## Kansas Jack

nice deer Hewi== congrads


----------



## hunterhewi

Thanks guys!! Good luck to everyone hope you can put some good ones down!


----------



## cunninghamww

Walked under my stand yesterday morning at 940...


----------



## tmdtexan

This one walked 10 yards from my stand at sunset

I was hunting another farm 20 miles away!

Ouch still licking my wounds!


----------



## shaffer88

tmdtexan said:


> This one walked 10 yards from my stand at sunset
> 
> I was hunting another farm 20 miles away!
> 
> Ouch still licking my wounds!
> 
> View attachment 1801523


Ouch


----------



## hunterhewi

APAsuphan said:


> Haha gotta keep an eye on him!


Yes you do gotta keep your eye on him hahaha


----------



## JWilson90

Alright guys its go time for me. I dont go back to work until the 19th and weather next week is looking great. I hope this is the year i get a good buck.. And if its not then o well lol.


----------



## hunterhewi

Good luck man!


----------



## Justin Spies

Got in about 3:30 yesterday morning. Got the camper all set up, showered and headed for my Kansas rut hunt. Had a young 8 point right as sun was coming up come cruising by at 10 yards and he went on to about 125 yards leaving me so I grunted at him and he turned on a dime and came back with his hair raised pretty sweet. Then about 9:00 had a busted 8 come in to ten yards. Didnt set too long wind got tough and hadn't had any sleep. Back at it this morning and just had little 6 point bird dogging a doe. Hope his daddy is close by. The trail cam pic was a buck I'd like to take that was here Wednesday afternoon


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Saw one small 8 at daylight nothing since but just TRICKED a coyote he didnt make it 30 yds and piled up! He was starting to get mangy by the looks of his skinny thin tail.


----------



## AintNoGriz

My father in law saw a shooter just after 7 this morning, tried grunting and rattling but he would not come in. Taking the son out tonight in a make shift ground blind.


----------



## NC Kansas

I had a doe run by Four bucks trailing her. All young


----------



## sleeperls

Finally right place right time. More pics later and a hellva story. Lets just say a boat is involved.


----------



## zap

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

That's a hog!


----------



## babz_437

sleeperls said:


> Finally right place right time. More pics later and a hellva story. Lets just say a boat is involved.


Awesome buck! Congrats


----------



## KillingFields

Wow sleeperls! Congrats on a beautiful buck!


----------



## hunterhewi

Good buck buddy cant wait for the story!


----------



## pikemaster11

I had 3 smaller bucks chasing 2 different does and each other around my stand at various times got 4 hours. They would disappear into the woods and come back out. I could have shot one of the 6 points at four different times. Very cool and a lot of action.


----------



## ksgobbler

He looks wet, looking forward to the story with the boat.


----------



## kansasboi

Nice one sleeper! Looks like ya had to go in after him.


----------



## kspseshooter

tmdtexan said:


> This one walked 10 yards from my stand at sunset
> 
> I was hunting another farm 20 miles away!
> 
> View attachment 1801523


Look at those bladed tines!! Wow


----------



## REDVANES

Saw 4 bucks chasing 2 does hard this morning right before 10:00... I had to leave 15 min later because my wifes friends planned a freaking girls night out and wont be back until noon tomorrow!  its killing me right now...


----------



## sleeperls

Here is the story.

Alarm went off at 5:30 am. I thaught long and hard about going and decided i better go. I hate morning hunts btw with a passion. Drove down and just like always busted deer out everywhere. I got in the stand and didnt see much of anything until the sun was nice and bright. I had one little buck cruise by searching and kept on cruising. A few min later i hear some chasing and in come two does with two bucks on their tail. One was a good buck but he came in down wind. It was one i dont think i have pictures of.

Once they went on their way i was starting to get cold and chiver. I see some movement and its my #2 buck that ive hunted hard all year now. He milled around for a while never presenting a shot. My legs where starting to shake i was getting so cold. I had to lean against the tree for a while to let my legs rest while waiting for him to turn broad side. I see his posture starting to change and i know he is going to move. As he moves i drew my bow and settled my pin, and let it fly. Good pass through but i didnt hear him crash. 

I was confident in the shot so went and looked at the arrow. Good lung blood, and also some dark liver blood  I decided to check for a blood trail anyway as i was confident he was dead, just how far he made it was the question. I text my buddie to come help search as he was hunting the next property over. We get on a great blood trail and start following him. 

Here is where it gets funny. Ive got a 10 acre gravel pit thats about 30 feet deep. That sucker jumped in the darn lake. Only thing showing was his but floating. We had to go get my boat and fish him out. Ended up taking out one lung and liver. Got lucky.

My arrow is still down on the ground and i gotta go check my trail cam, as he was standing right infront of it when i shot. He might have been to far away for it to trigger.

a friend took better pictures that ill get later.


----------



## JWilson90

Congrats sleeper. Great buck an awesome story!!

Off topic but has anyone had mych luck with rattling here lately. Or doe bleats??


----------



## sekbowmadness

had 2 bucks locking horns like crazy this morning. I rattled as soon as they quit with some snort wheezing. 8 point came straight to the tree. back out now giving it hell. amazing how it's cold during the week, and summertime during the weekend!


----------



## TailChaser

Bigger bucks cruising (seen a couple 130s). Little bucks chasing. Fun to watch. Hope they're still after when the cold hits this next week.


----------



## APAsuphan

Great buck and even better story, congrats man!!!


----------



## Texan Aviator

Slow day out my way. Too warm hunting in turkey season clothes lol



Congrats on all the kills


----------



## sleeperls

right at 140 on mine.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

sleeperls said:


> right at 140 on mine.


Thats great buddy! Good to hear you got one you was after! All the stand time you put in you deserve it. Cheers!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

This and the one small 8 was all I saw this morning.


----------



## sleeperls

jesus man thats a hole.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Thats what I thought! First time since 08' that i've used a fixed head. I'm impressed!


----------



## sekbowmadness

Sat from 1pm till dark. Didn't see a deer until almost dark then had a busted up buck come through limping. While he was eating beans a doe came out on the opposite side and he busted after her. Soon a fork horn joined in the chase. I sat and watched them play ping pong back and forth until I had a chance to slip out. Damn it got hot today!


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> Thats what I thought! First time since 08' that i've used a fixed head. I'm impressed!


Which head you shooting?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

GrizzTrick 2s they are a 4 blade 1 1/4 inch cut.


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> GrizzTrick 2s they are a 4 blade 1 1/4 inch cut.


Oh duh, guess I could've just looked at your sig. Sure makes quite a hole!


----------



## Texan Aviator

Wow that's a big hole!

Yeah hot as heck today. No movement besides first and last light here. I'll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## REDVANES

Had an awesome morning... saw 6 bucks and 3 does.... had 4 bucks chasing 2 does HARD at 9:45... no shooters though. unfortunately I had to leave early... looking forward for tomorrow.... maybe an all day sit!... Tuesday looks like a great day to be out


----------



## AintNoGriz

Had a button buck and doe come in at 4:45 and that was it. As I was leaving a dang skunk was in my path walking out at 15yards. He raised his tail and I had to alter my exit path.


----------



## shadetree

It is terribly slow in my neck of the woods. One small buck cruising this morning is it for me all day. I have never seen it this slow this time of the year. Not seeing many does either.
Seems like numbers are way down.


----------



## flyin51

Im with REDVANES, Tuesday looks great.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

shadetree said:


> It is terribly slow in my neck of the woods. One small buck cruising this morning is it for me all day. I have never seen it this slow this time of the year. Not seeing many does either.
> Seems like numbers are way down.


I agree that numbers are down.


----------



## Rfordkc

I thought last year was bad in Johnson and Miami Counties but I'm really concerned about not seeing many deer...there's a few, but nothing like it was a few years ago....


----------



## scrub1

Deer were moving well in central Kansas today. Saw a monster at 330 this afternoon cruising, just to far away.


----------



## kshunter72

went out today after work and sit till dark. saw nothing at all except for 4 masked bandits (raccoons). be back out sunday a.m. then starting Monday all day sits the rest of the week. VACATION STARTS NOW!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

kshunter72 said:


> went out today after work and sit till dark. saw nothing at all except for 4 masked bandits (raccoons). be back out sunday a.m. then starting Monday all day sits the rest of the week. VACATION STARTS NOW!!!!!:thumbs_up


Good luck man! With all the time you put in at work and the big move coming up, you deserve this week! Haller if you get em' stuck!


----------



## sleeperls

I watched the movement from the comforts of home tonight. Saw a busted up buck chasing some does around, a fork and 8 does. 

I expect to start seeing more deer being busted up over the next week.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

While I was at work I remebered I had an SD card in my pocket. So I just got home and looked at it. Since Tuesday ive had several new bucks show up but all at night, most are young up and comers. Two are pretty good bucks from what I can tell from the crappy fuzzy pics. I was loving this 990i but alot of the night pics are fuzzy hazy looking if theres any moisture in the air at all it seems like.


----------



## pikemaster11

I had 2 does come out at 4 yesterday, then one at 4:45, then saw a forkie chasing 2 does at 5, anether doe at 5:15, and finally one more doe at 5:30 that I ended up shooting. Probably a cardinal sin to shoot a mature doe during the rut, but I love shooting deer and there did not seem to be a shortage. Took out one lung and the heart and watch her drop in 80 yards.


----------



## kansasboi

Zombie doe says hi!


----------



## sleeperls

haha awesome. Watched a buck chase a doe this morning from the house. Sucker got tired and had to stop and catch his breath.


----------



## APAsuphan

Lol!


----------



## AT Booner

Slow morning here in atchison county. 1 -6pt around 7 am. I'm not seeing much for sign this year( rubs, scrapes). Sittin in the stand I killed my 173 out of last year.


----------



## Texan Aviator

Lol!!


----------



## shaffer88

170p&ywhitail said:


> This and the one small 8 was all I saw this morning.


Must gave thrown hatchet from stand


----------



## bdmatson

Had a fork horn and two does come out last night around 5:00. He chased them around for about 5 minutes and then went on his way. I have only seen little spikes, fork horns and small racked bucks so far in early mornings and evenings. The pictures we have of the big ones are still mostly at night.


----------



## KillingFields

Same for my set, Griz. They must have taken Sunday off!


----------



## shadetree

I have been pretty discouraged this season. The area I have hunted for several years (public land) has very little sign at all. No rubs, scrapes, tracks and not seeing any deer. The few does I have seen don't have fawns with them except for 1. I haven't given up and went again this morning. This is the only buck I have seen other than the same dink running around and decided to go ahead and take him since my hunting time is coming to a halt with family health issues. I was pleased with the shot and Ray Charles could have followed this blood trail. He piled up just out of sight. I have seen a lot more coyotes than deer this year and shot 2 yotes in one week. 
Don't give up and I hope everyone tags out.


----------



## KillingFields

Nice job and that's a cool puc, shadetree! Congrats on that public land success.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Nothing moving this morning..


----------



## outdrsman11

Button and a busted up 14 this morning. 14 didn't give a rip about the grunt or can. Sat until 11 and got back out about an hour ago. Had to change plans up due to wind. Hunting stand I haven't hunted yet and threw out the boss buck covered in peepee. Seems like it's been feast or famine as far as rut activity around my place in Lyon Co. Good luck everyone, keep hunting hard.


----------



## Justin Spies

Went and sat a ground blind this morning that's in some CRP and cedars had perfect wind for it. Had a big doe come through at first light and 15 mins later another doe came crashing in and stopped at 15 yards I grabbed my bow and could here a buck coming behind her and grunting. He stopped behind a small cedar at 19 yards the cedar was covering his whole body all I could see was his neck up. He was HUGE main fraim real heavy ten with great tines and long kickers coming off his 2s and 3s. If I had to bet id say 160 minimum. Biggest deer I've ever seen and I see a 156 everyday on the wall. They stood there for about 4-5 seconds then she took off again. I watched em running circles through the CRP just catching sight of his rack. Then she led him right out of my life. Man I was sick, but it's bowhunting. That was my 4th sit seen bucks every sit but that was first shooter. Back in a tree now. Had a forky cut across earlier at 105 yards and for fun I grunted At him and he turned right around and came in on a string. Well I hope this cold weather coming really gets the big boys swinging.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I cant remember what county ur in Justin?.....


----------



## sleeperls

im sure you will get it done justin. If not you'll still be back haha.


----------



## Justin Spies

170p&ywhitail said:


> I cant remember what county ur in Justin?.....


Northern Wilson near coyville/toronto


----------



## Justin Spies

sleeperls said:


> im sure you will get it done justin. If not you'll still be back haha.


Haha you're right


----------



## Justin Spies

sleeperls said:


> im sure you will get it done justin. If not you'll still be back haha.


Congrats on the buck by the way


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Justin Spies said:


> Northern Wilson near coyville/toronto


Ahh, thats right. Well good luck man!


----------



## kspseshooter

shadetree said:


> View attachment 1802525
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin wrong with that buck!! Looks like an old one


----------



## Justin Spies

Ok guys I have some kind of critter I've never seen back home before rolling around in the dirt outside a burrow out in front of me. It has a grey body and its face looks like darker color with white stripes near the same size as a raccoon. What would it be?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Justin Spies said:


> Ok guys I have some kind of critter I've never seen back home before rolling around in the dirt outside a burrow out in front of me. It has a grey body and its face looks like darker color with white stripes near the same size as a raccoon. What would it be?



Probably a badger...

Joe


----------



## 67gtxht

Badger


----------



## Justin Spies

67gtxht said:


> Badger


Are they mean?


----------



## ksgobbler

Justin Spies said:


> Are they mean?


As hell.


----------



## Justin Spies

He's chasing quail around


----------



## kansasboi

Does he look like this?


----------



## ksgobbler

Season on them doesn't start till the 13th FYI Justin.


----------



## shadetree

kspseshooter said:


> shadetree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802525
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin wrong with that buck!! Looks like an old one
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, he was a handful getting him to the truck by myself.
Click to expand...


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Dam quail chaser! I dont like critters that bother the quail.


----------



## sleeperls

I cant stand them hole digging bastages. Kill em all and put their heads on t post to warn the others.


----------



## Justin Spies

kansasboi said:


> Does he look like this?


Yes


----------



## Justin Spies

ksgobbler said:


> Season on them doesn't start till the 13th FYI Justin.


Good to know thanks


----------



## daltonprosser

Was walking into the stand this afternoon at about 1:30 and I figured that was plenty early. Boy was I wrong got about 60 yards from the stand and looked across the creek and there was about a 160" main frame 8 point with 2 kickers off of his left G2 and he was bedded down right by the corn pile! Saw me and took off. Got into the stand and saw a bobcat sneaking up on a bird. That was pretty cool since it was the first bobcat I've seen while hunting. Then about 5 minutes after shooting light i had a buck (couldn't tell how big because it was pretty dark) chasing a doe about 70 yards away. That was it. Hopefully it starts getting a little better next week!


----------



## sekbowmadness

daltonprosser said:


> Was walking into the stand this afternoon at about 1:30 and I figured that was plenty early. Boy was I wrong got about 60 yards from the stand and looked across the creek and there was about a 160" main frame 8 point with 2 kickers off of his left G2 and he was bedded down right by the corn pile! Saw me and took off. Got into the stand and saw a bobcat sneaking up on a bird. That was pretty cool since it was the first bobcat I've seen while hunting. Then about 5 minutes after shooting light i had a buck (couldn't tell how big because it was pretty dark) chasing a doe about 70 yards away. That was it. Hopefully it starts getting a little better next week!


I guarantee that would be the only deer I hunted for the rest of the season! a 160" 8 would be an absolute stud!


----------



## daltonprosser

sekbowmadness said:


> I guarantee that would be the only deer I hunted for the rest of the season! a 160" 8 would be an absolute stud!


 Funny thing is that it is an exact twin to my dads deer from last year. he has the same mass and same 2 kickers in the same exact spot. He just wasnt broke off and had white antlers






this was my dads from last year


----------



## daltonprosser

It scored 148 broke off.


----------



## DT87

Slow night in Reno co except for a few does, flock of turkey's and herd of mosquitoes. Can't wait till my day off on Wednesday


----------



## hunts4rocks

Been in Kansas since thursday, Washington and Clay counties. Been slow with hardly any deer sign. Buddy I'm staying with also not seeing much. Thought it was bad last year cause of EHD. This year's been just as slow. Saw a pair of mature does eating cut milo tonight.


----------



## BuckBuster51

This thread is killing me! I've got to go to Kansas the two years to hunt my uncles farm (unit 4 and 8) too bad i'm not gonna get to go this year. I wish every one you guys the best of luck!


----------



## JWilson90

Another slow night for me. Sat in a stand that i almost always see deer out of and only saw 2 young does right at last light. Hoping this cool weather gets things fired up.


----------



## zap

Deer #'s are down here in Douglas county, for sure.


----------



## shaffer88

Mosquitos! They should be gone after tues. Low of 20 I'll be out there for sure


----------



## scrub1

Deer are still moving good in central kansas. At 130 saw 2 bucks chasing a doe. Several big bucks on does this evening. Saw a couple up amd comers this morning. Have seen 13 different bucks in 3 days on stand, and a boatload more while driving.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Only saw a 4pointer at 5:00. Very slow weekend here. Warmer temps to blame?

I am taking off Tuesday through Thursday .


----------



## kansasboi

Dead here in SW Kansas. 1 little guy this morning and a doe, got blanked tonite. Nothin driving around either. Can't figure out if they're locked down or just not cruisin yet.


----------



## bdmatson

Still slow in NE Kansas. Had 2 does and 2 fawns come mill around a cut bean field around 4:45. The only deer I saw today.


----------



## kshunter72

Had a real nice 11 cruise under me early this a.m. and I let him walk.prob. a mistake Cuz he was a stud but I got all week and have pics of two larger hit list bucks I'm after. Saw nothing else at all and came in at 11. Back out tomorrow for an all day sit.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I had seven trail cameras out on seven different farms and the average picture count was around 100 for each camera for 2 1/2 months. Normal picture counts are at least seven to eight hundred on the low end. Last year was bad and this year is the same.


----------



## Hawkfarm

I had friends hunting over the last 4 days. One shot a doe this morning. They saw a number of bucks, but none big enough and close enough to warrant an arrow. The farm house sits in a major travel corridor and I guarded the house (took photos). I know the rut is going on because of the deer I saw, fawns by themselves, and bucks searching in midmorning and midafternoon. I expected to see a lot more heavy rut activity with a lot of chasing. Bucks were in a searching mode. The does would disappear when a buck came around. It should get better as it gets colder.

Twin doe fawns bedded in the shade in the yard at 2:00 pm while momma was out dating. 









Button bucks on a meet and greet while moms were away. 









Mom nursing.









Some of the bucks that I photographed since Thursday. 



























Ten more feet and the doe bolted.


----------



## ikeinks

I heard from a friend he was walking a CRP field this weekend for pheasants and off an 1/8 mile stood 2 nice bucks with a doe in a corn field. He said they walked the CRP and they never moved. My mature bucks on camera have disappeared in the last week meanwhile the smaller bucks (100-120") have been showing up on camera at all times of the day. This leads me to believe some lockdown may be starting.


----------



## honker22

Well my 6 day hunt was cut short by about 5 days when this guy came out. When you catch the rut just right in Kansas, it can be unreal. This was my 2nd trip to south central ks and Lord willing and the creek don't rise, I will be back next year. The whole thing was caught on video and will air next summer/fall on Sportsman. 5 hunters in camp and 5 studs were killed. I can give better details when I get to a computer. This is by FAR my largest bow kill to date.


----------



## tc2506

wow thats a fine buck


----------



## Justin Spies

Yesterday afternoon i ended up seeing the forkie I grunted in, 2 does, coyote, badger, and at last light had a young 13 point come by at 13 yards then he just started cruising all around me trying to pick up a doe. Had to sit in stand well after shooting light ended for him to leave. 

This is a summer pic but this is him


----------



## 67gtxht

Brother and I sat all weekend on 2 different drainages 1/4 mile or more apart. Cruising,racing, and chasing all weekend. We both saw at least 5 different bucks every day. Some does all ready wondering around without fawns. Mature bucks seen with does both days. It's going full tilt where I'm at in Morris county.


----------



## outdrsman11

Passed on a mid 140 main frame 10 with a split 2 and a couple stickers last night. Just a little young still. Came into the decoy. Didn't act aggressive at all, hung around for about 10 min. Hopefully he hangs around one more year and he won't be so lucky.


----------



## zap

Congrats, Honker.
That's a fine buck!


----------



## tmdtexan

Nice buck I had success this past weekend as well when this guy came strolling in at first light hot on several does trail.

It was a split second decision to shoot or don't shoot but I feel like I made the right decision!

Several bucks just like him on camera once or twice.

He is a typical 12 and non typical 14 with added sticker off his g2 and a double brow tine.

I couldn't be happier!


----------



## outdrsman11

Holy sheep doodoo! What a giant! What County in Ks?


----------



## kansasboi

Still slow here in SW trying to show them the way this morning lol.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Had a wide broke up buck come hot on a doe at about 7:45am. He wouldnt let her out of sight, if she slightly moved he did too. She was on field edge and he was smart and stayed just in the timber 25 yds from her keeping himself in cover.


----------



## tmdtexan

outdrsman11 said:


> Holy sheep doodoo! What a giant! What County in Ks?


Sumner County


----------



## DT87

Split second decision!? ***?!! I'd say you made the right call! I had very little activity over the weekend, but will have an all day hunt Wednesday.


----------



## hunts4rocks

4pt early this morning. Went to truck about 11:00 to get a bigger coat and warm up some soup on the tailgate. Back in the stand @12:00 and a small 8 just cruised the field edge.


----------



## APAsuphan

kansasboi said:


> Still slow here in SW trying to show them the way this morning lol.


Lmao!!


----------



## KillingFields

That's funny! And I can think of so many inappropriate things to say right now...


----------



## scrub1

The rut is in full swing in Central Kansas. On my way to different spot this afternoon saw 2 does with nice bucks tending, one a stud 8


----------



## KS_Deers

Got back last night from another five days in SW KS; skunked again. Just didn't see many deer or much activity. Couple of shooter muleys, and my buddy saw a 170+ whitetail, but weren't able to capitalize on any of them. We did, however, discover that rattlesnakes are still out, so beware.


----------



## Rfordkc

Texting the location of game is illegal in Kansas.


----------



## zap

Saw this bruiser this afternoon.........




:lol:


----------



## honker22

Thanks for the kind words... Didn't know I'd get one upped so quickly by tmdtexan, wow that is a beautiful deer. Congrats on a beast!


----------



## Texan Aviator

Mine from this morning.


----------



## Texan Aviator




----------



## 170p&ywhitail

tmdtexan said:


> Sumner County


I have one spot in eastern sumner. I kinda like it over there, seen some dandys.


----------



## ldeemer

How is the weather looking for next week.im heading up this weekend for 7 days


----------



## ikeinks

Rfordkc said:


> Texting the location of game is illegal in Kansas.


? 



I sat tonight in the timber thinking the deer would be seeking refuge from the wind. No! one spike at 4 pm. Worst hunt of the year


----------



## flyin51

I didn't see a thing either. From what I've had on camera im shocked. Dunno what happened to em all!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Texan Aviator said:


> View attachment 1803815


Is it me or is his left front leg like 8 foot long??

Super buck though..congrats!


----------



## aeast236

You know rut is in full tilt when 4 lanes of traffic have to stop in the city of hutchinson to allow a wide 8 pt buck jogging after a doe to cross. After crossing 30th street (for those who know hutch) they just continued down the middle of the next paved road.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

AintNoGriz said:


> Is it me or is his left front leg like 8 foot long??
> 
> Super buck though..congrats!


No, 7ft.


----------



## Texan Aviator

AintNoGriz said:


> Is it me or is his left front leg like 8 foot long??
> 
> Super buck though..congrats!


Lol he's the Larry Bird of deer

Thanks! This is my best to date. I'm very proud.


----------



## tc2506

Great buck TA congrats


----------



## Texan Aviator

Thanks! Cold weather def has em moving. I'm out trying to fill my doe tag now. Ive Seen 13 does already.


----------



## Jay-J

How's the activity looking in unit 14? I'll be headed that way on Friday.


----------



## kscatman76

I hunt 14 and I think they are in lockdown right now. Yesterday was crazy with chasing and today has slowdown down. Where you hunt in 14?


----------



## bjmostel

I'm headed up tomorrow how yall think it's going to be the next week and a half.


----------



## shaffer88

honker22 said:


> Well my 6 day hunt was cut short by about 5 days when this guy came out. When you catch the rut just right in Kansas, it can be unreal. This was my 2nd trip to south central ks and Lord willing and the creek don't rise, I will be back next year. The whole thing was caught on video and will air next summer/fall on Sportsman. 5 hunters in camp and 5 studs were killed. I can give better details when I get to a computer. This is by FAR my largest bow kill to date.


Who you hunt with I know several outfitters / leasing agents. In sck. If you dont mind saying


----------



## shaffer88

Bout 730 saw tails sprinting through crp patch, thought here we GO there chasin, kept seeing multiple deer run hack and forth. 15 min later here they come 7 DOE that's it one button. They mess around for almost 45 min within twenty yds and never looked behind them. I'm thinking where is he? But nope nothing else showed up. They must if just been frolicking getting warmed up


----------



## Jay-J

kscatman76 said:


> I hunt 14 and I think they are in lockdown right now. Yesterday was crazy with chasing and today has slowdown down. Where you hunt in 14?


Moline


----------



## kscatman76

You should be hitting it good!


----------



## Jay-J

Sweet!!! That's what I was hoping! Can't wait. I am super pumped!!!


----------



## Justin Spies

I've seen one 6 point this morning that it had higher hopes for today, plan on sitting till dark though


----------



## AintNoGriz

3 point at 7:30 and then a forked buck at 9:15. Nothin after. Going to the stand I saw the giant 7 seven pointer last Thursday night mount the doe...wind isn't ideal, but it is suppused to calm down toward dusk.

Anyone with ideas on keeping feet warm on cold days? I was fine except my feet. 1200 gram thinsulate rubber boots with a couple pairs of thick socks.


----------



## zap

AintNoGriz said:


> 3 point at 7:30 and then a forked buck at 9:15. Nothin after. Going to the stand I saw the giant 7 seven pointer last Thursday night mount the doe...wind isn't ideal, but it is suppused to calm down toward dusk.
> 
> Anyone with ideas on keeping feet warm on cold days? I was fine except my feet. 1200 gram thinsulate rubber boots with a couple pairs of thick socks.


http://www.homermensandboys.com/ranger/ranger_winnepeg_boots_A232.htm


----------



## ksgobbler

AintNoGriz said:


> 3 point at 7:30 and then a forked buck at 9:15. Nothin after. Going to the stand I saw the giant 7 seven pointer last Thursday night mount the doe...wind isn't ideal, but it is suppused to calm down toward dusk.
> 
> Anyone with ideas on keeping feet warm on cold days? I was fine except my feet. 1200 gram thinsulate rubber boots with a couple pairs of thick socks.


Did your feet sweat on the walk in?


----------



## Justin Spies

> I've been on stand all day and still just barely seen a 6 point at 10 this morning to make my only sighting today. I sure thought this cold would improve sightings but it decreased them by alot. What's going on?


----------



## zap

Best buck this afternoon:


----------



## outdrsman11

Texan Aviator said:


> Sure seems like a trickle rut to me this year. Burst of movement in areas while others are slow. Tons of does have their fawns with them right now in my area.


I definitely agree with this. It was hot at my place for a day or two then dead for a week. Buddies are saying the same. Days to hunt are limited, I'm hoping I can still catch some good rut hunting.


----------



## outdrsman11

Texan Aviator said:


> Sure seems like a trickle rut to me this year. Burst of movement in areas while others are slow. Tons of does have their fawns with them right now in my area.


I definitely agree with this. It was hot at my place for a day or two then dead for a week. Buddies are saying the same. Days to hunt are limited, I'm hoping I can still catch some good rut hunting.


----------



## ikeinks

Been dead the last 2 nights in the stand. Idk what's going on, my friends are seeing good movement but no shooters down around my area lately. Also I noticed tonight the moon is starting to get brighter :thumbs_do

As far as trail cams, I've pulled my cards and most of the movement is in the mornings


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

This morning one doe, and a small buck chasing a doe, then I went helped fowl_natured track his stud! Went out tonight and saw one stinking doe!


----------



## Texan Aviator

Sure seems like a trickle rut to me this year. Burst of movement in areas while others are slow. Tons of does have their fawns with them right now in my area.


----------



## bdmatson

Didn't make it out first thing this morning; had to catch up on sleep. Went driving around the area at 10:30ish and came across a small 6-8 point chasing a doe hard in circles in an alfalfa field. They were giving each other a workout! Didn't see anything else out in the open at all. Sat in the stand tonight and not a thing came by. I pulled the card from the cam near the stand and nothing has moved through the area for the last 5 days. We were getting constant pictures of deer up until November 7th and now they have disappeared! It is definitely weird up here this year...


----------



## zmax hunter

locally, the activity has been good the last couple days. deer movement was excellent from 445p to dark this evening. several nice bucks have fell lately. the largest i have seen/heard about was a mainframe 8pt nontyp. which netted 194". saw several bucks in lockdown following does every step. still many doe/fawn pairs as well. a hunter rattled in a nice buck this morning about 10am...he came in lookin to fight..have also seen solo bucks cruisin, head down...followin scent trails.


----------



## fowl_natured

Figured I'd better post it in the official kansas thread. Stuck this guy at 7:15 a.m. today. Here is the link to a full story and a few more pics 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2127914


----------



## Texan Aviator

Wow! Awesome buck!


----------



## FlatLandhunter

Shot a small buck today, my first deer after three seasons chasing them. Fell in its tracks and then another buck ran in to see what was going on! Quite a day!


----------



## Kansas Jack

nice deer Fowl/ what a spread. wow! should score good.


----------



## kc outdoorsman

Damn fine buck Fowl Nature


----------



## AintNoGriz

Damn, fowl, what a stud!!!!!

Finally have seen some chasing....2 year old chasing last night. Had a doe come by at 9:45 this am followed by three bucks grunting, the largest a 2 year old 8 pointer. I think the bigger ones are locked down.


----------



## zap

Stud buck, Fowl.
Congrats, brother!


----------



## eprobation

movement at night on my cams, NEK....
NOTHING moved in the last 2 days with the temp swing. I figured they would be up and moving but my buddy and I haven't seen squat both morning and evening sits. He went from dark to dark and saw 4 does...


----------



## asmith4

sweet deer fowl! but smile :wink:


----------



## JWilson90

Nothing but does an young bucks for me. Guessin the big ones are doed up? Plus i feel like the moon getting bigger isnt helping things


----------



## ikeinks

I agree, the moon is not helping things right now. I scouted fields tonight since most of my stands have turned into junk in the evenings. :uzi::elch:


----------



## zap

Had a 125ish ten point 15 minutes after sunset on the public land.

Where is his granddaddy? :lol:

Not the best light for pics.


----------



## TailChaser

Deer showed up on highways around last Saturday in far SE KS. and they were moving good. I imagine a few are locked down by now. Hopefully some of the huge ones are one feet between doe occasionally.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Nothing tonight but a bobcat and a forky. The wind was howling and the moon was bright. I am done now until the weekend, which they are calling for highs around 70......can't wait...


----------



## flyin51

2 days in a row I picked the wrong stand. Saw my main most target buck under another stand this afternoon. Damnit man! been watchin him for 3 years! Pics are in order from 2011 -2012-2013.


----------



## Texan Aviator

I was out combining with my cousin today and yesterday. We even drove around glassing at sunset and saw nada. Glad I filled my buck tag, looks like another odd rut this year. I think it's trickle rut..


----------



## flyin51

Lookin for these guys too!


----------



## Timber Hawk

Hunted this evening in east of Pratt and just a little buck and doe. Wind was terrible. Got this guy on camera though.


----------



## ikeinks

Headed to the stand and came across 2 nice nice bucks fighting in the ditch 6 miles from my stand. Follow me deer!


----------



## bowhuntertx

I was able to take my first KS buck on Saturday 11/9 at 8:45 am. I had a very close encounter with him a very days earlier. 
Mainframe 10 with a split browtine. He scored just a hair under 155


----------



## bowhuntertx

Does anyone know I there has been an actual survey here on AT on harvest dates by year. I would love to see how the # of bucks taken varies year to year based on the dates and moon phase. I don't believe there would be much variation. What I would like to see are harvest #'s over the last four year for the first 3 weeks of November. If then like to go back and compare those dates and harvest times to the moon phase.

We were in KS from 11/5-11/12. The deer were moving best from 8-9:30 in the am and in the early afternoon. I would see doe feeding at dusk, but didn't see many bucks at all at the time frame. Did anyone else see anything similar to this?


----------



## zap

bowhuntertx said:


> Does anyone know I there has been an actual survey here on AT on harvest dates by year. I would love to see how the # of bucks taken varies year to year based on the dates and moon phase. I don't believe there would be much variation. What I would like to see are harvest #'s over the last four year for the first 3 weeks of November. If then like to go back and compare those dates and harvest times to the moon phase.
> 
> We were in KS from 11/5-11/12. The deer were moving best from 8-9:30 in the am and in the early afternoon. I would see doe feeding at dusk, but didn't see many bucks at all at the time frame. Did anyone else see anything similar to this?


Kansas dept of wildlife does not collect such data.........they have no idea.


----------



## zap

bowhuntertx said:


> I was able to take my first KS buck on Saturday 11/9 at 8:45 am. I had a very close encounter with him a very days earlier.
> Mainframe 10 with a split browtine. He scored just a hair under 155


Awesome buck!
Congrats.


----------



## zap

It was hard to sleep on post this am, just a tad brisk.........:lol:


----------



## bowhuntertx

zap said:


> Kansas dept of wildlife does not collect such data.........they have no idea.


That's incredible.


----------



## zap

bowhuntertx said:


> That's incredible.


All their kill data is collected by a random voluntary survey.


----------



## bowhuntertx

zap said:


> All their kill data is collected by a random voluntary survey.


Looks like we need an AT poll!


----------



## tc2506

great buck bowhuntertx


----------



## Texan Aviator

Great buck bowhuntertx. Congrats


----------



## REDVANES

In pic 3... 3rd main beam coming out his eye? Yikes!



flyin51 said:


> 2 days in a row i picked the wrong stand. Saw my main most target buck under another stand this afternoon. Damnit man! Been watchin him for 3 years! Pics are in order from 2011 -2012-2013.


----------



## flyin51

Its actually between his eye and ear REDVANES. It has its own pedestal. Here is a better pic. I saw him at 50 yards today but couldn't get a shot in the thick stuff he was in.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Geez, flyin......those are some studs....


----------



## flyin51

They are Griz. Here are some from the past on the same ground. Always holds big bucks! Gotta few more but gotta dig em up. A buddy dropped the dead one 2 yrs ago.


----------



## flyin51

I have the sheds off the chocolate horned one.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Well i've been beating myself up. Yesterday morning I blew my opportunity on a very nice mature buck, On another note, tonight I saw alot of action but all by young bucks.


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> Well i've been beating myself up. Yesterday morning I blew my opportunity on a very nice mature buck, On another note, tonight I saw alot of action but all by young bucks.


Looks like you joined the club, sucks doesn't it?!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

APAsuphan said:


> Looks like you joined the club, sucks doesn't it?!


Yes


----------



## bsstalker

God bless Kansas, come on guys! Kill sumpin!!!


----------



## sleeperls

whats the story 170?

I had a spike at 6.3 yards tonight. He was a hoot grunting and standing there.


----------



## bsstalker

Saw a pic of a giant wide 10 from a guy in Grant Co. A buddy of his took it w his phone working pipe line. At the angle it was taken its hard to judge them but this was unmistakable


----------



## JustinKansas

SCK...brisk and minimal wind, for now.


----------



## gcjhawk

Had a young 8 come in last night and wasn't interested in the three does that were there. The only chasing he did was running them off of the feed pile so he could eat without the women bothering him.


----------



## JustinKansas

Just saw a decent 8, and a couple 2yr olds (who were both following a doe. Don't think it's quite on yet. But happy to see some action!


----------



## zap

From what I have seen I come to the conclusion that this season it will be a trickle rut.

Good luck today, everyone!

:thumbs_up


----------



## sleeperls

I havnt seen any bucks out in the open running around like morons in a couple days. A friend had a few does in front of him last night and not one buck cruised by.


----------



## Justin Spies

Looking like today might be my last day. I could possibly come back Nov 28-Dec 1 how's the hunting then?


----------



## sleeperls

If its anything like last year justin about the same as now. If you have a hot doe you see ton of action. If not hope for one cruising.


----------



## Justin Spies

sleeperls said:


> If its anything like last year justin about the same as now. If you have a hot doe you see ton of action. If not hope for one cruising.


Pretty good odds they'd still be cruising? Worth a 500 mile drive?


----------



## KS_Deers

Depends on how bad you want that buck. Personally, I wouldn't do it unless I had a guaranteed shooter.


----------



## zap

Justin Spies said:


> Pretty good odds they'd still be cruising? Worth a 500 mile drive?


You cannot fill a Kansas tag unless you are here.
Anything can happen at any time until the end of the rut.


----------



## APAsuphan

zap said:


> From what I have seen I come to the conclusion that this season it will be a trickle rut.
> 
> Good luck today, everyone!
> 
> :thumbs_up


That's what it has been for me too here in iowa.


----------



## SDC

A friend of mine saw a shooter buck chase a doe thru this AM, but no other action. This is in Douglas county.


----------



## ikeinks

I sat this morning and had a nice buck bedded in the middle of a corn field with a doe. Stood up and headed my way only to stop at 150 yds and breed then he followed her out of sight. He seems to be staying in the area though, does anyone have any info on how long bucks stay with a particular doe. Other than that I have 5 more does and 3 spikes running around all morning.

Thanks in advance for any knowledge people are willing to share.


----------



## Texan Aviator

I have never bought into Charlie from D&DHs rut predictions but this is the 3rd year in a row his prediction was dead nuts on. He called for a trickle rut and it has been. 

Maybe his predictions have some validity.


----------



## JustinKansas

Let's define trickle rut. No major peaking? Extended minor rut?


----------



## MO/KShunter

JustinKansas said:


> Let's define trickle rut. No major peaking? Extended minor rut?


^x2


----------



## kstatemallards

Trickle rut is what people call it when they aren't getting lucky.


----------



## JustinKansas

Lol


----------



## JB17

ikeinks said:


> I sat this morning and had a nice buck bedded in the middle of a corn field with a doe. Stood up and headed my way only to stop at 150 yds and breed then he followed her out of sight. He seems to be staying in the area though, does anyone have any info on how long bucks stay with a particular doe. Other than that I have 5 more does and 3 spikes running around all morning.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any knowledge people are willing to share.


I've read 24 hrs.


----------



## JB17

Or the doe is in estrous for 24 hrs.


----------



## Texan Aviator

I killed on day 3 so I'm plenty lucky this year. The rut was off and on imo. 


"The definition of a trickle rut is a rut that has no true high point. There are highs and lows, but no ultimate date that the most rutting activity will occur."


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Just got home from hunting units 1,3. The farms we hunted on the young buck were active. Big bucks not so active, my buddy saw 150 class bucks but they were not acting rutty at all. I almost connected on a big boy, belly crawled to 40 yards of him bedded in a pasture, full draw on him but he stood quartering to me at a hard angle.


----------



## kstatemallards

Fields are being picked and cut like crazy tonight. Farmers trying to get the crops put before the rain tomorrow.


----------



## zap

Public bucks were moving this evening.


----------



## APAsuphan

A couple look like shooters there zap!


----------



## zap

Two 130's.


----------



## kstatemallards

That last pic looks more than 130 but it could just be the pic.


----------



## zap

Tall 8, no mass and no eyeguards.


----------



## KillingFields

Looks good, zap. I think I'm ready to tag out now! It's been an epic season. But it has also been a ton of fun!


----------



## zap

KillingFields said:


> Looks good, zap. I think I'm ready to tag out now! It's been an epic season. But it has also been a ton of fun!


Good luck this weekend, brother!


----------



## bsstalker

Good luck this morning gents. How bout this wind! Saw a really nice one right behind a doe right off the shoulder of 54/400 about 6:30 last night close to Byron Walker on the way home last night. Grass looked good they planted from the new construction and he was nibbling on it. Hardly any roadkills in 380 miles.


----------



## ikeinks

Sat last night in a stand I shouldn't have w south wind but seen 6 does and 4 bucks but no size. Came back again this morning and rattled in a nice 140" thick dark rack buck but he wouldn't get any closer than 100 yards. This is a terrible stand for a south wind but it's where they are moving the most and I haven't been busted...yet. Probably will take the afternoon off to recharge and be back at it in the morning.


----------



## gcjhawk

Perfect hunting conditions in Kansas today 72 degrees and 30 mph winds.


----------



## zap

gcjhawk said:


> Perfect hunting conditions in Kansas today 72 degrees and 30 mph winds.


:toothy2:


----------



## shaffer88

gcjhawk said:


> Perfect hunting conditions in Kansas today 72 degrees and 30 mph winds.


Roflmao . Wind has blown quiver off if ganger twice and blew hat off once ended up making a coat tent to protect from rain . Good thing I'm strapped on or else I would be blown out


----------



## zap

Whats a ganger?
Bucks wearing their pants low?






:lol:


----------



## AintNoGriz

Guys, I am debating whether or not to go out not only tonight, but the whole weekend. Low 70's and windy? A little cooler tomorrow but still windy? Haven't seen squat on the 2 windy days I have sat the last 10 days. Optimism is pretty low right now. I am busy after working til noon I then coach my daughter's 5th grade bball team and we have practice until 2:30. I think I will stay home and watch the cats play football today, then decide for tomorrow.

Good luck all!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I didnt go last night, had to help the wifes cousin move into there new home. This morning on the way to work I saw a desant buck from what I could tell crusing a bean stubble field. Im debateing on going out too grizz, I dont have any plans so I guess I could go and see if they do move.......I am off this Wed-Mon to hunt so there are better days ahead of me to be out.


----------



## Chuck N

You cant kill one sitting on the couch watching Jerry Springer. Lol


----------



## shaffer88

zap said:


> Whats a ganger?
> Bucks wearing their pants low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Ha ha hanger. I would be worried if these bucks started hold guns sideways


----------



## zap

Heading out as soon as the coffee brews......


----------



## bsstalker

^^^good luck zap. I'm gonna take a quick nap while a giant follows a monster under my tree, lol.


----------



## Timber Hawk

Guys just to give you a heads up in the Pratt/kingman area. The bucks appear to be just starting to cruise and seek out doe. No chasing and doe are mainly grouped up still. This next week they should really start chasing. I believe that late October moon brought a few in estrus but the majority ought to start smelling right this week. Killed this guy to end my trip. Tough hunting this week with the wind and the phase of the rut I saw the bucks in. Good luck guys.


----------



## gcjhawk

I am gonna put some estrous out and see if I can draw a bruiser in from canada. **** I forgot my wind checker.


----------



## *tim*

This is the first time I've been out since they cut the bean field I hunt. Hoping it forces them back to the treeline I'm in. The beams have been so tall that they have been cutting through the field instead


----------



## Timber Hawk

Hey guys I wanted to add that right now a buck decoy is a magnet. I pulled in 4 bucks in the last few days


----------



## sekbowmadness

Bucks were chasing like crazy this morning. I braved the wind in SEK and held on for dear life. Saw 8 different bucks and 4 were mature. Drew on a solid 150 that was dogging a doe. Couldn't get him to stop/couldn't keep my freaking bow still in the 30 mile an hour wind. Probably had a 5 second shot opportunity but wasn't willing to risk wounding. 

On the evening hunt I had a 2.5 year old 10 point come in with his gut all sucked up, ears laid back, tail tucked and what looked like some green crap from the ghostbusters coming out of his nose. I watched him for a little while to see if maybe he had just been running hard on a doe or something. He turned the opposite direction and I saw a hole in his gut, just in front of the back leg, and a line of black nastiness running down and dried to the hair. I waited for the right time, and let him eat a 3 blade rage. Went 60 yards. 

Looked like a .17 or .22 wound as it didn't go out of the other side. deer was full of infection.

What a waste.... would have been a stud at 4.5.


----------



## sleeperls

I had two Nice 4.5 year old bucks walking together tonight. One walked right past the does and the biggest of the two a 140ish 8 chased a doe around for a min and walked off himself. If my buddy would have been in the stand tonight he could have got the nice 8. That damn work gets in the way of hunting sometimes.


----------



## *tim*

Didn't see anything tonight going to try again in the morning


----------



## AintNoGriz

Wife and I just drove by one of our spots and saw a 130" buck in the cut milo 30 yards from the road, right at 5:40.


----------



## zap

Public land, two bucks.
One three year old 8 at 4:30 and a dink at 5:05.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

For the first time this season, I did not see a deer tonight.......


----------



## ryan21

Guys I'm headed to Washington co Monday for 3 or 4 days. I've never been this late. Usually go first week of November. What should I expect?


----------



## Rfordkc

My son went out today mid-day and this evening and was covered up with deer...crazy, really. Literally reached out with his bow to tap a doe away from him. Had a huge buck--at least 170--within 20 yards but wasn't sure if the buck was on our property (it was) so he didn't take the shot. Had deer running by him in the woods all day. Even a group of turkeys ran by...pretty spectacular day by his account. He was on the ground in timber on the boundary between public ground (Hillsdale). Hot and windy doesn't matter much in the rut it seems.


----------



## zap

ryan21 said:


> Guys I'm headed to Washington co Monday for 3 or 4 days. I've never been this late. Usually go first week of November. What should I expect?


You will know by Friday.


----------



## sleeperls

zap said:


> You will know by Friday.


lmao.

Good luck ryan, but zap is right. Only way to find out is to be in the tree.


----------



## ryan21

Well no doubt. Jus wandering about the timing differences from u guys who hunt there all year. Gonna be in tree either way for sure


----------



## sleeperls

This year has alot of us confused ryan. At this point its where the cards lay and hope you are in the tree at the right time and place.


----------



## nwolfe310

Ryan21- I hunt next door in Marshall Co but haven't had a chance to get out since Wednesday. I hunted hard Saturday thru Wednesday and saw decent movement, but only one chance at a mature buck and I couldn't get him stopped in a shooting lane. Most of what I saw were cruising younger bucks and several does with fawns. I am a county away but if it's going over there like it is here, you should hit it about right. (I think....)


----------



## gcjhawk

Saw a young buck chasing a doe across a stubble field and a fawn by itself this evening. Nothing big.


----------



## hunts4rocks

ryan21 said:


> Guys I'm headed to Washington co Monday for 3 or 4 days. I've never been this late. Usually go first week of November. What should I expect?


Hope your not hunting the same land I was in s. Washington co last week. My deer sightings were about the same as last year which was really bad. I feel like the bigger bucks were starting to make mistakes when I left on wed. Saw about 5 does, some scrub bucks, and one 140" 8 in 7 days. I saw more small bucks than does.


----------



## Stokes04

170p&ywhitail said:


> For the first time this season, I did not see a deer tonight.......


Welcome to almost everyone's year as crappy as is has been everywhere.


----------



## zmax hunter

posting a buck for a friend from NC. 153 7/8" 8pt, rage 2 blade. he made a great shot, the buck went about 60y.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^Mass!^


----------



## Stokes04

Rfordkc said:


> My son went out today mid-day and this evening and was covered up with deer...crazy, really. Literally reached out with his bow to tap a doe away from him. Had a huge buck--at least 170--within 20 yards but wasn't sure if the buck was on our property (it was) so he didn't take the shot. Had deer running by him in the woods all day. Even a group of turkeys ran by...pretty spectacular day by his account. He was on the ground in timber on the boundary between public ground (Hillsdale). Hot and windy doesn't matter much in the rut it seems.


Nice!!!!! I have hunted hillsdale for past 4 seasons and have only seen 1 buck and he wasn't even big enough to fry up in the skillet!!!(hate public land) 
There's just way I many idiots there that do more things wrong then right and screw it up for te ones that are really trying.
On the other hand the turkey hunting is good!!!! 
Although the turkey hunting is good.


----------



## bsstalker

Nebraska sucks and Oklahoma blows!!!! JK, good luck today to all weekend warriors (seriously, this wind is a battle) in this great state!


----------



## zap

68° here right now.......


----------



## ikeinks

Who needs the sun when you have this flashlight moon? Damn it's bright this morning


----------



## ikeinks

2 bucks chasing already off to my west 400. Can't tell any size...


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Saw a big group of does standing in some trees on my way to work this morning.


----------



## shaffer88

I'm on all new land this year, so still fingering out the properties . But never have I see a November this slow . Congrats to successful hunters out there but man this is redonkulous


----------



## zap

Two mature bucks seen from the road in the last mile before I got to my public land spot.
Parked at 15 minutes before sunrise, getting my gear out and turn around........there is a mature buck walking down the side of the road 100 yards away....

Sat my spot till 9am and had one dink walk past.


----------



## KillingFields

I saw a little dink chasing a doe full tilt boogie by me this morning. That was it! This wind was brutal. I'm going tomorrow morning. Should be good!





zap said:


> Two mature bucks seen from the road in the last mile before I got to my public land spot.
> Parked at 15 minutes before sunrise, getting my gear out and turn around........there is a mature buck walking down the side of the road 100 yards away....
> 
> Sat my spot till 9am and had one dink walk past.


----------



## zap

KillingFields said:


> I saw a little dink chasing a doe full tilt boogie by me this morning. That was it! This wind was brutal. I'm going tomorrow morning. Should be good!


Good luck, brother!
Keep at it.

I changed wheel cylinders this afternoon, well one......:lol: other one next Sunday.
Did not make it out this evening, but might go in the am.
Work to be done tomorrow.


----------



## Boldread

I got my deer tonight if someone can post for me.


----------



## zap

Boldread said:


> I got my deer tonight if someone can post for me.


Congrats!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Father in law saw a real wide buck breed a doe in a cut bean field at 5:30, right next to one of our spots. He was out there with 8does and 2 smaller bucks. I sat this morning saw a busted up 2 year old at 7:00, and that was it.


----------



## shaffer88

Afternoon was full of forks and spikes they are just now searching on my properties. . Very weird. . But work with what you got. .


----------



## Running

First time out this year due to work travel and stuff. Hunted all morning and afternoon until 3:45 pm. Saw a group of 6 does walking to my stand. Nothing else all day. There are scrapes in the same spots as in previous years. Hopefully next weekend will not be as windy and warm. However, any time in the stand beats sitting on the couch!


----------



## zap

Boldread said:


> I got my deer tonight if someone can post for me.



Boldreads public land Kansas buck.





Congrats on a great public land buck, Boldread!


----------



## hunterhewi

Sat tonight with my gf and holy sheet bedded the whole time 100 yards west of us was a 180"+ typical 10 didnt even know he was there til i did a grunting sequence right at sundown. He was bedded out of the wind with a doe. Thought she was goin to lead him under us but a lil yearling 6 messed that up...biggest deer ive ever seen on this ground in 15 years of hunting it


----------



## Boldread

Thanks for the help zap!


----------



## zap

Boldread said:


> Thanks for the help zap!


Congrats again on a great public land buck!

Thanks for your service in Afgan, glad that you made it home in good condition.


----------



## sleeperls

heck of a deer boldread.


----------



## flyin51

Awesome deer Boldread


----------



## Boldread

Thanks guys. Very tickled I got it done


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Instead of facing the wind I went tonight and grabbed camera cards and drove around to see what was moving. I saw a big broken one horn buck and watched a desant 140s buck bird dogging all over the wheat field then went to where a doe was feeding and she stood and he bred her 50 yds off the highway! Cameras show me alot of new bucks showing up but only two are mature shooters. My big boy is still showing up! But most of my pics are at night.


----------



## tc2506

great pl buck boldread, congrats!!!


----------



## gcjhawk

shaffer88 said:


> I'm on all new land this year, so still fingering out the properties . But never have I see a November this slow . Congrats to successful hunters out there but man this is redonkulous


Its the same at home.


----------



## KCJayhawk

Shot a monster last Thursday evening. He was quartering away from me at about 18 yards. Whacked him and saw that the arrow didn't pass through. He ran about 50 yards through the woods and disappeared. We found little blood about 30 yards from the shot so we back out for the night. Came back at dawn to search and found very little blood, then a big puddle, then very little to another big puddle, and then nothing. Searched again Friday evening and found another puddle of blood and a few drops leading to a fence that he jumped. Unfortunately the fence that he jumped over is a cattle pasture with very little timber for 200 yards. I never recovered the arrow, and I think I may have hit him a bit high and forward. The blood was pretty substantial in the spots it did pool up. I've searched for over 8 hours and can't find it. I'm absolutely sick to my stomach because this was a 160+ deer and I had a poor shot. Do y'all think there's a chance he could be dead? I was using 100g NAP Spitfires.


----------



## zap

I have no answer to that ?

Keep looking and try water sources.

Good luck.


----------



## KCJayhawk

KCJayhawk said:


> Shot a monster last Thursday evening. He was quartering away from me at about 18 yards. Whacked him and saw that the arrow didn't pass through. He ran about 50 yards through the woods and disappeared. We found little blood about 30 yards from the shot so we back out for the night. Came back at dawn to search and found very little blood, then a big puddle, then very little to another big puddle, and then nothing. Searched again Friday evening and found another puddle of blood and a few drops leading to a fence that he jumped. Unfortunately the fence that he jumped over is a cattle pasture with very little timber for 200 yards. I never recovered the arrow, and I think I may have hit him a bit high and forward. The blood was pretty substantial in the spots it did pool up. I've searched for over 8 hours and can't find it. I'm absolutely sick to my stomach because this was a 160+ deer and I had a poor shot. Do y'all think there's a chance he could be dead? I was using 100g NAP Spitfires.


----------



## zap

maybe liver.


----------



## Matte

Brisket shot or an above the neck High shoulder shot. Both types of injuries will bleed like this but it is usually non fatal for at least 3-5 days until infection sets in.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Sitting in NE kansas all day today. Since i got on stand this am it has been non stop. Ive seen 9 different bucks and 6 does. Most bucks chasing hard, some of them chasing past me more than once. The rest were all nose to the ground looking. I think the pongest i have been without seeig a deer today is 45 minutes... An 8 that would be mid 130's and a 10, that had every tine broken off except his g2's and brows. Full rack he would have been 130's. Havent picked up the bow but have had fun with the camera!!

Had every one of these deer inside 20 yards at some point or another


----------



## ikeinks

Just got sat down not too long ago for an evening hunt in the timber.


----------



## KCJayhawk

Matte said:


> Brisket shot or an above the neck High shoulder shot. Both types of injuries will bleed like this but it is usually non fatal for at least 3-5 days until infection sets in.


What would you recommend my course of action be? Is it something that will eventually kill a deer or am I sol? I'm sick to my stomach with the fact I made a bad shot on a creature like him.


----------



## WMDTalley

Killed this one cruising the morning of November 14.


----------



## zap

WMDTalley said:


> Killed this one cruising the morning of November 14.



Great buck, congrats brother!


----------



## sleeperls

To the guy who shot the big buck and cant find it. Where did you hit? Where do you think you hit?

If he was bedding down constantly and leaving big pools of blood. He is prob dead out there somewhere.


----------



## JWilson90

Saw 2 bucks thatd easily go 150+ tnite. I got a good idea where they might b in the morning. Got a perfecr SE wind in the morning. Right wind for my set. Hopefully ill see one walk by


----------



## ikeinks

I saw turkeys, an opossum, ducks, a bobcat, cardinals, finches, cows, annnnnnnd zero deer tonight. :thumbs_do


----------



## zap

Cat season is open....


----------



## ikeinks

Yes he came in after the turkeys but stayed behind too much brush the whole time... He was a good one!


----------



## zap

I meant the purple ones........:lol:


jk.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Saw a doe with her twins tonite, then I hear grunting coming up in the draw behind them! Got the bow ready and seen a white rack! Thought hear we go.....he comes on in and its the Nice 140s 10 ive had on cam for several weeks now, ugh.. he looks pretty good but needs another year I think. Sure is tough hunting one inparticular buck, but if I get him it will be worth it! The wife saw a doe and a buck came in at last light but too dark to get any details on him. If the 10 comes in for her I told her to take him, shes ate tag soup since 09' and needs a good one under her belt to get that spark back.


----------



## sleeperls

I learned that last lesson last year 170. Passed up some stupid awesome deer. Ill hunt deer a certain deer for a while, but anything over 140 that looks mature is going down after nov 15th.


----------



## APAsuphan

sleeperls said:


> I learned that last lesson last year 170. Passed up some stupid awesome deer. Ill hunt deer a certain deer for a while, but anything over 140 that looks mature is going down after nov 15th.


This is exactly the strategy I have been doing the last two years.


----------



## KCJayhawk

sleeperls said:


> To the guy who shot the big buck and cant find it. Where did you hit? Where do you think you hit?
> 
> If he was bedding down constantly and leaving big pools of blood. He is prob dead out there somewhere.


I'm not sure where I hit, but it looked a little high and forward if I had to guess. I'm not sure he was bedding down because the three spots of blood were about 60-70 yards from the shot.


----------



## glw27cw

My 2013 Kansas bow kill.


----------



## bsstalker

^^ not seeing any pics?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

sleeperls said:


> I learned that last lesson last year 170. Passed up some stupid awesome deer. Ill hunt deer a certain deer for a while, but anything over 140 that looks mature is going down after nov 15th.


I hear ya but I have a 3 year history now with the buck im after and he is still on camera on both my spots so I cant give up. Also last year he got to where he was showing up in daylight more the later in season it got, he was at my stand several December evenings but I had decided to tag out on a lessor buck. So I dont want to make that mistake again. I cant shoot a GREAT buck by shooting a good buck. Now dont get me wrong something his size or bigger comes in im drawing back.


----------



## zap

There is nothing wrong with setting the bar high.
You may not shoot a buck, but if you had other bucks in range and passed them you accomplished 90% of the kill anyway.

Don't have to fill every tag to be a good hunter.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zap said:


> There is nothing wrong with setting the bar high.
> You may not shoot a buck, but if you had other bucks in range and passed them you accomplished 90% of the kill anyway.
> 
> Don't have to fill every tag to be a good hunter.


Very true!


----------



## zap

170p&ywhitail said:


> Very true!


Hope that you get the one you are after!


----------



## KSQ2

zap said:


> There is nothing wrong with setting the bar high.
> You may not shoot a buck, but if you had other bucks in range and passed them you accomplished 90% of the kill anyway.
> 
> Don't have to fill every tag to be a good hunter.


Glad to hear that's the case, since I average about three seasons of hunting for every buck I shoot!


----------



## APAsuphan

Stay true 170 you will be rewarded! Wish I had a regular big one to chase right now!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Should be good hunting starting Friday, cold front coming in. I saw 3 bucks cruising this morning on my drive to work. I hope these warm, way too windy days are done once this cold front gets here. I'm ok with wind but the last few days turned my tree stand in to an amusement park ride!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Just a few more hours left at work and im off for 6 days of hunting! Looks like the weather is going get good for it too!


----------



## Fireman324

I can fill you guys in on one l chased Sunday morning and evening... FIL got him Sunday night after l had him at 20yds with no shot. He responded to grunt tube but wound not come to rattling. His neck was not swollen and tarsel glands where not black.... Im thinkn the area l hunt in they are not quite full swing yet. Sounds silly but been around several bucks, several doe, & have yet to see them paired up or chasing at all!! So l m hoping this weekend will be some of my best huntn. Here is a picture of him. He was shot at 25 yds in my big buck stand about 5:00 in the evening. I hunted that stand in the morning and put my FIL there in the evening. Hunted 300-400 yds away with my boy in our two man. Without further ado....


----------



## zap

:thumbs_up


----------



## Kansas Jack

:thumbs_up


----------



## SDC

I was able to put my 2013 tag on this one Sunday morning. He came in a few minutes after using the "hot mah-mah" followed by a tending grunt. Truly didn't think it was going to happen this season, but like a light switch going on....it happened.


----------



## zap

Nice bucks, fellas!

Congrats.


----------



## Vermin93

Got home yesterday from 5 days of hunting WIHA and the Mined Lands around Parsons in SE KS. Saw one shooter chasing a doe the first day. Couldn't get him to stop in a shooting lane. Saw nothing but yearling bucks and a few does the rest of the time. Saw more yearling bucks than does during the trip. Trail cams showed mostly young bucks working scrapes. Ran into guys from Alabama, South Carolina, Arkansas and Oklahoma. Most of them were pretty discouraged. Lots of nonresident tags being eaten. They all pretty much said the same thing - nothing but some does and quite a few young bucks walking around.

I will have a chance to go back for 4 days after Thanksgiving before gun season opens up. Hopefully I'll have better luck then.


----------



## pikemaster11

Saw a nice 130ish 8 point locked up with a doe at 1:40 this afternoon


----------



## Fireman324

Vermin93 said:


> Got home yesterday from 5 days of hunting WIHA and the Mined Lands around Parsons in SE KS. Saw one shooter chasing a doe the first day. Couldn't get him to stop in a shooting lane. Saw nothing but yearling bucks and a few does the rest of the time. Saw more yearling bucks than does during the trip. Trail cams showed mostly young bucks working scrapes. Ran into guys from Alabama, South Carolina, Arkansas and Oklahoma. Most of them were pretty discouraged. Lots of nonresident tags being eaten. They all pretty much said the same thing - nothing but some does and quite a few young bucks walking around.
> 
> I will have a chance to go back for 4 days after Thanksgiving before gun season opens up. Hopefully I'll have better luck then.


I hunt Independence area… Im telln ya its spotty on the rut thing… My area is going to break open any day if it hasn't the last couple since I haven't been out. l will be out this weekend to try and fill my tag! The deer above was my Father-In-Laws…


----------



## flyin51

Went and sat tonight lookin for some yotes to shoot. This guy was directly downwind of me, 20 mph wind, as I was laying on my side in a broad open pasture. He looked right at me for 2-3 mins, then wandered off for a bit, only to come back out and do it again. He didn't care I was there one bit. He had a doe close by, and she eventually got tired of lookin at me and left.


----------



## zap

I bet he goes at least 150........:lol:


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I saw nothing tonite, wife saw a small 8.


----------



## flyin51

Ha I got ya Zap! Hope he stays around and keeps growin. He is new to the camera so doubt he will stay round.


----------



## zap

Nada this evening on the public.

I may need to try some of that cushy private ground..........:lol:.


----------



## jeffblasi

*Got this one last night.*

Killed this old ten with broken jaw, swollen infected head last night. He was chasing does all over field and finally worked him in just before dark with a buck growl, couple of bleats, and snort wheezes. He's right at 22" inside. Haven't had time to put a tape to him yet.


----------



## zap

Great buck jeff, congrats brother!


----------



## flyin51

^^^That's a hoss of a deer^^^


----------



## flyin51

What's he score Zap?! HA


----------



## zap

When they look like that ......score does not matter.


----------



## Rfordkc

Gives me hope...great deer.


----------



## flyin51

zap said:


> When they look like that ......score does not matter.


Agreed!


----------



## kansasboi

Man that's a beast Jeff, congrats!


----------



## WMDTalley

Heck of a buck Jeff. Congrats


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^Nice buck^


----------



## fowl_natured

jeffblasi said:


> Killed this old ten with broken jaw, swollen infected head last night. He was chasing does all over field and finally worked him in just before dark with a buck growl, couple of bleats, and snort wheezes. He's right at 22" inside. Haven't had time to put a tape to him yet.


Great buck! I shot a widerack SOB this year also but I wish my bucks G4's were as long as yours, lol. And I'm glad I wasn't the only guy that didn't smile in their pictures. I'm more of a serious hunter, lol. Great job!


----------



## bsstalker

NICE wide ten Jeff!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Im not to optomistic this morning as I sit here in the blowing wind.......


----------



## tc2506

great buck jeff, i used to live in pratt, pretty sure i new you through a friend,,didnt you kill a huge 8 point a few years ago out by skyline? by huge,, best i remember it was close to 160 in


----------



## maximum

Jeff, what a great deer congrats!


----------



## KSQ2

jeffblasi said:


> Killed this old ten with broken jaw, swollen infected head last night. He was chasing does all over field and finally worked him in just before dark with a buck growl, couple of bleats, and snort wheezes. He's right at 22" inside. Haven't had time to put a tape to him yet.


Stud! Bucks like that could sport a 100" rack and be shooters, fortunately for you, his rack matches that body! Congrats!!


----------



## kansasboi

Wind just switched to North, cold front coming tomorrow, and I'm heading out to hunt through Friday. Will post back here with activity report good luck everybody!


----------



## Boldread

That big buck Jeff got makes me smile


----------



## KSQ2

I have thurs-sat off, can't wait!!!


----------



## rutjunky

Nice buck Jeff. I live by Pratt too. In Isabel. That buck is a stud.


----------



## zap

Heading out once the coffee brews.....I am thinking there will be a lot of heavy seeking behavior by the bucks around here the next few days.

Good luck this afternoon, fellas!


----------



## kscatman76

Shot my best buck in Oct. I had pictures of him for 3 years and chased him the past 2 years. I called him the Wide 8. I shot him at 8 yards from a ground blind. He is 22 1/2 inside. Here's my picture of him in 2012, this years pictures weren't near at good.


----------



## zap

Stud 8!

Congrats!


----------



## tc2506

great buck congrats


----------



## maximum

Great buck!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Had a good 10 and a small 8 crusie through this morning. Fixn to see what comes by this evening.....


----------



## Spencer

Watched a nice 8 get hit by a car around Noon today, and then saw a nice heavy 10 Cruising on my way home for lunch today. They are out and about.


----------



## tnbowhunter3

*Kansas 2013 buck*

My Kansas 2013 buck arrowed 11/14/13 183 6/8 (gross)


----------



## Delta180

wow that's what we all dream of right there. congrats. got to feel good


----------



## zap

Great buck, Tn.


----------



## Rfordkc

Some big ones falling....nice. It was spitting rain and lightning bolts this a.m. and I couldn't get out...looking forward to some colder weather.


----------



## MNsticker

I'm back in unit 9 and bucks are cruising, I've seen 7 shooters since I've hunted Monday night! Hopefully can put one on the groundin the next few days! Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## zap

nothing moving from 3-dark thirty.....maybe the bucks are smarter than me?

:lol:


----------



## Stokes04

Nice bucks boys!!!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Tonites sit-
Button buck
The 10 that dont quite fit the bill again....
A buck along ways off at last light that looked pretty big through the binos, may of been big boy?
And a doe.
Wife saw 
2 small 8s


----------



## bsstalker

170p&ywhitail, kansasboi and zap I'm pullin' for ya! Real curious to see 170s brute he's been seeing on camera. This IS the week gentlemen!!


----------



## kansasboi

Catman & tnbowhunter those are some studs congrats!

Only had a couple basket racks come by tonight, saw several deer moving midday on the drive back. Dad had a good ten sneak in on him, couldn't get a shot off. Checked the cams and have shooters showing up on all three of our spots, including this guy at 5 o clock two nights ago, ten yards in front of my blind..







Back after them in the a.m.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

bsstalker said:


> 170p&ywhitail, kansasboi and zap I'm pullin' for ya! Real curious to see 170s brute he's been seeing on camera. This IS the week gentlemen!!


If I get him you will sure see him along with the 3 season story! His teaser pic is my avatar. I dont want to post up close and personal pics until I get him or know his story is unfortanutaely over. There is just to many eyes and ears around these parts to be making him any more public then I already have.


----------



## 520dude

Just shot one. Stay tuned


----------



## asmith4

520dude said:


> Just shot one. Stay tuned


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## zap

520dude said:


> Just shot one. Stay tuned


How does the blood splatter look?

:lol:

:thumbs_up


----------



## hunterhewi

520dude said:


> Just shot one. Stay tuned


Whats takin so long man its been 6 minutes already :wink:


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> How does the blood splatter look?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumbs_up


If i was a bettin man zap id say it may look red and wet lol


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> If i was a bettin man zap id say it may look red and wet lol


:lol:


----------



## Spencer

If it is Red and Wet I'd wait a minimum of 7hours and 26mins. Just to be safe.


----------



## mikehurt

I have been *Archery*-*Stalking* this thread all season and have thoroughly enjoyed it. Been a tough season for me. 
Congrats to all those who have been successful and good luck to those still at it!


----------



## kansasboi

Well I would tell you guys the story of the 200 class muley with a 5 inch drop tine I had coming in, until the neighbors dog came over an chased it into the next county... I think ill just go home, throw up & cry though


----------



## zap

Sounds like a good plan.......that sucks.


----------



## 520dude

Can't get photo on.


----------



## bsstalker

Go after that big droptine!


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Somebody help him get the photo on,,,,we want to see it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

kansasboi said:


> Well I would tell you guys the story of the 200 class muley with a 5 inch drop tine I had coming in, until the neighbors dog came over an chased it into the next county... I think ill just go home, throw up & cry though


I'd have to go see a therapist after that. Hope you get another chance at that guy!


----------



## tc2506

bummer kansasboi!!!


----------



## sleeperls

This is the drop tine buck i was chasing. Neighbor sent me this pic today. His friend took a 60 yard shot at it. (shakes head)

He is nothing special maybe 140-150. His body dwarfs his rack. He first came to my property last year. I have one of his sheds and was hoping he would grow bigger this year. If he did it wasnt much. Hopefully he makes it another year and gets a chance to really put on some antler.


----------



## Justin Spies

sleeperls said:


> This is the drop tine buck i was chasing. Neighbor sent me this pic today. His friend took a 60 yard shot at it. (shakes head)
> 
> He is nothing special maybe 140-150. His body dwarfs his rack. He first came to my property last year. I have one of his sheds and was hoping he would grow bigger this year. If he did it wasnt much. Hopefully he makes it another year and gets a chance to really put on some antler.


Can't be in there much deeper than the head that's crazy


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

That sucks sleeperls. Didnt go out this morning didnt feel like getting soaked and had to shuffle some cattle around once it let up. Trying to decide my game plan for this afternoon, the wind just isnt the greatest for hunting the buck im after.


----------



## zap

Must be a rage.....shot from a 40# bow.


----------



## hunterhewi

Must be sumthin and a light arrow on top of a big expandable


----------



## hunterhewi

Pics for 520dude! Nice buck congrats buddy!


----------



## 520dude

Thanks. He came in following a doe from behind me. had to act fast. I thought it was another deer but am happy with this. It was nasty in the stand this morning. I was facing ene right into the rain.


----------



## NC Kansas

Shot near Clay Center on 11/20. Supposedly the guy asked if he should have it mounted.


----------



## APAsuphan

Holy wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## bsstalker

Its a fake!!! someone please tell me this is a resident hunter!


----------



## outdoorsmannc

OMG!!!!!!! What a dream buck!!!!!


----------



## sleeperls

holy bleep bleep bleep. 

That is a giant. Lucky guy for sure.


----------



## zmax hunter

yes, resident


----------



## zap

Some very nice bucks...........congrats.


----------



## zap

It was a tad brisk at dusk, this evening.....:lol:

Good thing I was wet or I might not have enjoyed it as much.
We must be crazy.


----------



## sleeperls

I also watched another drop tine buck mount a doe out in a milo field tonight. It was cool to see.


----------



## bsstalker

^^^did you switch brands of coffee zap?:lol3:


----------



## zap

Nope, Millstone Hazelnut.......it was waiting in the vehicle.

I was damn glad to drink it......:lol:


----------



## James Vee

He beat the NR gun hunters, anyways.


----------



## kstatemallards

Going to hunt most of the day tomorrow. Hopefully the rain/sleet turns off before the morning


----------



## NC Kansas

Not fake.


----------



## kstatemallards

NC Kansas said:


> View attachment 1811288
> 
> 
> Shot near Clay Center on 11/20. Supposedly the guy asked if he should have it mounted.


Looks like a high fence deer.


----------



## ikeinks

NC Kansas said:


> Not fake.


OH DEER!

Are their any newpaper articles or new stories or anything on this deer? I'm not saying you're a liar but that seems too good to be true. It has to be a record of some sort.

I cruised around this evening instead of sitting in this freezing weather and saw 7 bucks and probably 20 does. All of them were in fields out of the wind feeding.

Good luck to those going out tomorrow and this weekend. I'm hitting it again hard next week.


----------



## zap

kstatemallards said:


> Looks like a high fence deer.


I disagree, no offense.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Just saw the same ol doe with her two fawns......


----------



## zap

I had two hunters walk by but they did not have any fawns with them.....:lol:

They left their suv parked on the wrong side of the gravel road in a manner that a farm tractor could not get past.......I have never seen a hunter park in such an inconsiderate place........a pick up could just get past them.


----------



## NC Kansas

No high fences in clay center. Guy had permission from a farmer to hunt his ground. I know where it was taken and I held the rack in my hands today. That brow time is about ten inches to put the size of the rest in perspective. It's huge. I don't think the hunter really realized just how big if a deer he shot.


----------



## bassman

New to the site just found it , wow!! Lots good info. and some awesome bucks....Start Vacation tomorrow will be hunting Ne Kansas, have hunted several days so far this year its been slow, had the buck I am after at 60yards, and another evening right under me but was not enough light to shoot hope comes around this week.... He is a wide 12......


----------



## zap

bassman said:


> New to the site just found it , wow!! Lots good info. and some awesome bucks....Start Vacation tomorrow will be hunting Ne Kansas, have hunted several days so far this year its been slow, had the buck I am after at 60yards, and another evening right under me but was not enough light to shoot hope comes around this week.... He is a wide 12......


Brute for sure.


----------



## hunterhewi

Someone shoots a brute and automatically its high fence? Cmon guys this is kansas


----------



## zmax hunter

i agree hewi....i have seen pics of an 8pt main frame buck with 8 additional points that Nets 194" ..a bow kill from this year..and that buck above looks nothing like the normal white racked, ear tagged buck from an enclosure. that type of speculation in kansas is unwarranted


----------



## hunterhewi

Zmax i agree i had an arguement on here with a guy callin me out on a 160 main frame 8. Seen him this season and trail cam pics to prove hes now a main frame 9 that will gross over 170 easily. Biggest main frame eight ive ever held grossed 186. Huge mass and 17" g2s prolly netted 175


----------



## shaffer88

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is about as much i can get out about tha buck. . . .


----------



## zap

Good luck this morning, fellas!


----------



## bsstalker

^^^you to zap! Time to layer up!


----------



## Hunt4Jesus

Just made it to wamego after 18 hr straight drive. Its freezing and I pray they are on fire. 5days to tag one....


----------



## tc2506

great bucks guys!!! dang i mis living up there! someone invite me up to my ole stompping grounds, good luck to all those that havent scored yet,


----------



## rutjunky

kstatemallards said:


> Looks like a high fence deer.


Shake my head. Come on man.....
What a buck.


----------



## kansasboi

Its a whiteout out west. C'mon big boys! Good luck guys!


----------



## kstatemallards

rutjunky said:


> Shake my head. Come on man.....
> What a buck.


My post came across wrong. I was thinking its such a huge deer it looks like one of those high fence deer. No offense to the shooter intended.


----------



## hunterhewi

Looks like the snow is on its way here!


----------



## ikeinks

What did that deer from clay score? Or has it been yet? That has to be a record of some sort. I don't mean to be disrespectful just wondering. A true giant


----------



## NC Kansas

I am waiting to hear. It's at the taxi now. 
So has the weather brought in some movement?


----------



## wannafightfires

Hey everyone, new to archerytalk here. I just wanted to post pictures of my first season bow hunting. Thanks for all the useful tips and infromative info that you all contribute! I shot this small 8pt buck in Bourbon County at about 20 yards. I'm really excited to get him for my first season bow hunting. Nice big body on him, missing a G2 with the other one broken off. He was a scrapper! Enjoy all, and best of luck hunting!


----------



## zap

Congrats.


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Congrats!!!! looks like you put the shot on him to. Your hooked forever now!


----------



## kstatemallards

Only saw two does move all day. And I'm frozen.


----------



## bsstalker

What an eventful day. Saw 4 shooters this morning. One snuck up behind me, by the time i heard him he was bounding away from winding me . Saw this wide feller in this pic on the way out this afternoon, got to see him breed that doe in the wide open hay field. Pretty sure he was one i seen this morning. Saw a tall tined feller with a doe out in the pasture, got down and went after him. by the time I caught up it was getting dark. I lost sight of him for a few but could hear him grunting. I went to knock an arrow and my quiver was loose :sad: By the time I took it off he was gone like a ghost. Awesome day weather wise here.


----------



## bsstalker

better head on pic. Good as my junk phone will take, sorry


----------



## bsstalker




----------



## zap

kstatemallards said:


> Only saw two does move all day. And I'm frozen.


I hear ya.


----------



## bsstalker




----------



## kstatemallards

bsstalker said:


> View attachment 1811959
> 
> What an eventful day. Saw 4 shooters this morning. One snuck up behind me, by the time i heard him he was bounding away from winding me . Saw this wide feller in this pic on the way out this afternoon, got to see him breed that doe in the wide open hay field. Pretty sure he was one i seen this morning. Saw a tall tined feller with a doe out in the pasture, got down and went after him. by the time I caught up it was getting dark. I lost sight of him for a few but could hear him grunting. I went to knock an arrow and my quiver was loose :sad: By the time I took it off he was gone like a ghost. Awesome day weather wise here.


Sounds like you had a good day!


----------



## bsstalker

not to shabby! forgot to mention the three coyotes that ran by single file under my tree first thing this morning. That wind was pretty brisk too.


----------



## bsstalker

Came home and did some rhino hunting in the fridge:cheers:


----------



## AintNoGriz

Going out in the morning. Brrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## zap

AintNoGriz said:


> Going out in the morning. Brrrrrrrrr.......



Sunday morning will be near ZERO.......


----------



## sleeperls

man up pansies. Zero isnt thaaat bad.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> man up pansies. Zero isnt thaaat bad.


:lol:


----------



## hunterhewi

Lmao if you wear enough clothes its perfect hintin weather!


----------



## sleeperls

hunterhewi said:


> Lmao if you wear enough clothes its perfect hintin weather!


You might not be able to move, But youll be warm.


----------



## hunterhewi

sleeperls said:


> You might not be able to move, But youll be warm.


For sure lol. I bought cabelas berber fleece with windshear last season and it is AWESOME for those cold late season sits. Just bought the ol lady some yeaterday for this weekends hunts


----------



## hunterhewi

bsstalker said:


> View attachment 1812008
> 
> Came home and did some rhino hunting in the fridge:cheers:


Looks yummy!


----------



## KillingFields

Here is the basics of my evening.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1068727689


----------



## KillingFields

I'm on shift at the fd tomorrow, then I think I might head back out to Wabaunsee County over my 4 day break. Hunting hard!


----------



## zmax hunter

the culmination of a 4yr history came to a close this afternoon about 2:05pm. the buck i have called Nasty changed bedding areas with the cold front, snow, sleet, and freezing rain. i had set a stand this past summer very near the sactuary. Chris had seen the buck from another stand to the south east this morning and watched him bed about 70y out for a couple hrs...then he moved deeper away from him. 
chris was able to slip out for lunch and returned about 1:30. we had talked about the sanctuary stand and both feared it might be too noisey to risk getting there but as he walked in the ground heat had thawed the ice to allow a quiet entry. he had been in the stand for just a few minutes and was not settled in when he saw him coming up the trail. he grunted toward the buck and stopped him as he released the 2" grim reaper. the shot was high at 40y but severed the main artery and the buck left a trail soaked in blood..running about 100y before collapsing.
chris was over-whelmed with emotion and with an awesome ks trophy who is all of 7.5 years old if not older. Truly a hunt he will never forget...nor will i
Congrats again Chris....Congrats!!


----------



## pikemaster11

I finally got my buck today!!!!!!! He was walking away at 45 yards and I grunted once and he came broadside at 15. Perfect double lung shot with an easy blood trail. I sat out all day and my toes were frozen but well worth it.


----------



## Robertoski

Congrats to Chris and Pikemaster!!!


----------



## bsstalker

Awesome bucks indeed!


----------



## KillingFields

Great bucks! Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## flyin51

Seriously nice bucks guys!


----------



## 520dude

Good job guys


----------



## kstatemallards

Those are some awesome bucks! I love all the trash Zmax.


----------



## kstatemallards

I got an early x mas card from my 7 year old daughter. I've taken her hunting 4 times this year and we came close last weekend on a nice buck. Anyway, check out all the drop tines on this beast!!!


----------



## zap

Great bucks, fellas!


----------



## Fireman324

Good job guys! That one of Zmax... Is that Chris Patterson? Probly not but l was curious???


----------



## AintNoGriz

Saw nada this morning.

Congrats to the lucky hunters....


----------



## hunterhewi

kstatemallards said:


> I got an early x mas card from my 7 year old daughter. I've taken her hunting 4 times this year and we came close last weekend on a nice buck. Anyway, check out all the drop tines on this beast!!!


That is awesome right here! I have 2 lil girls i cant wait to take out hunting! My 3 year old want to kill a deer and turkey and my 18 month old loves deer! She gets all excited when we see one and she will tell you what they are!

Also congrats to the hunters those are some nice kansas bucks!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Last night and this morning I seen quite a few deer. Just nothing worth writeing home about. I am sick of the wind, if it wasnt for it I can stay pretty comfy but add the wind in and it cuts right through! I must be getting old, dont remember it being this ruff on me in the past.


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> last night and this morning i seen quite a few deer. Just nothing worth writeing home about. I am sick of the wind, if it wasnt for it i can stay pretty comfy but add the wind in and it cuts right through! I must be getting old, dont remember it being this ruff on me in the past.


hbs!


----------



## tc2506

awesome bucks guys congrats


----------



## bsstalker

I drilled a good one this morning. Will post up some pics later!


----------



## Fireman324

Seen two on the drive out that were nice. One snuck up behind me climbn into thi tree an hr ago and just had a nice one at 75 yds but couldnt turn him... Time is right for me it looks to be! Come on big daddy


----------



## Fireman324

Just gruntd in a small guy from 60 yds. They seem to be crusin


----------



## Hawkfarm

great bucks. Congrats. 

Hunterhewi: The dawing should be framed with a prominent place on the trophy wall.


----------



## hunterhewi

Yes if it was my drawing it would be framed up by my mounts!


----------



## hunterhewi

APAsuphan said:


> hbs!


Cabelas berber fleece with windshear! Absolutely awesome late/cold weather clothing!!


----------



## zap

That's it from today....


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> the culmination of a 4yr history came to a close this afternoon about 2:05pm. the buck i have called Nasty changed bedding areas with the cold front, snow, sleet, and freezing rain. i had set a stand this past summer very near the sactuary. Chris had seen the buck from another stand to the south east this morning and watched him bed about 70y out for a couple hrs...then he moved deeper away from him.
> chris was able to slip out for lunch and returned about 1:30. we had talked about the sanctuary stand and both feared it might be too noisey to risk getting there but as he walked in the ground heat had thawed the ice to allow a quiet entry. he had been in the stand for just a few minutes and was not settled in when he saw him coming up the trail. he grunted toward the buck and stopped him as he released the 2" grim reaper. the shot was high at 40y but severed the main artery and the buck left a trail soaked in blood..running about 100y before collapsing.
> chris was over-whelmed with emotion and with an awesome ks trophy who is all of 7.5 years old if not older. Truly a hunt he will never forget...nor will i
> Congrats again Chris....Congrats!!


Brian when Larry called me about Nasty I about crapped a brick. We all thought he was un-killable. Nasty made a mistake finally. I know it is bitter sweet for you with your history with. When I talked to Chris shortly after the kill he could not hardly talk. Congrats again Chris on the buck of a lifetime. It was great talking to you again this afternoon brother and you were still walking in the clouds not believing what happened.


----------



## Fireman324

No deer for me but its appeared to me that the time is here. See you in the morning from the tree...


----------



## zap

Fireman324 said:


> No deer for me but its appeared to me that the time is here. See you in the morning from the tree...


What time is that?


----------



## sleeperls

Its scotch time is what it is.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Saw nothing again tonight. Did not see a single deer today. FIL has been doing a lot of driving around the last few weeks, and you would think w/ this cold front they would be moving or feeding in the fields. Well, I saw nothing today and he said the last 2 days he hasn't seen anything out and about. What gives?

I had a pack for 4 yotes go through around 5:00. The stayed about 30 yards in the creek bottom, I never had a shot. They were all big and very healthy looking. Man, this place has too many yotes. 

Can't hunt tomorrow, have the wife's grandma's turkey day (can't wait).......


----------



## hunterhewi

Seen 4-5 does a young 6 a 2.5 year old 8 and what looked to be a 3.5 140" 8 point tonight


----------



## Fireman324

zap said:


> What time is that?


The time when to early to get outa bed plays like a broken record in your mind! Haha no really tho this week every yr where l hunt is "magical"


----------



## zap

Fireman324 said:


> The time when to early to get outa bed plays like a broken record in your mind! Haha no really tho this week every yr where l hunt is "magical"


5am already.:lol:


----------



## gcjhawk

It's a bit nippy this morning.


----------



## Fireman324

Yes its about 20* 
Im in the tree. Bumpd one upwind never blew n heard one walkn back by my stand when l climbed up. Should be a good day. Perfect wind. A nice light north breeze.


----------



## zap

Its 10° up north.

:lol:


----------



## bsstalker

Well here's mine from yesterday morning. I got to the stand in the dark. Shortly after 7 i saw this guy 300 to the east in the pasture close to my route i take to my stand. Shortly after spotting him i see a doe near him. He walks south towards a fence away from his doe (i assume he was trying to ward off another buck) and the doe just runs off to the north. While this is happening two yearlings are milling towards me from the same direction. They pass my tree within in range, i saw one pee hoping she might be receptive. She must have been because by the time i saw my buck again he was on their trail. He came in on a string and offered a broadside 30 yd shot. My arrow stuck in him and got lung. He went 60 yds and hunched up. As he stood there my arrow was twitching with his breathing. He walked another 5yds (out of sight) and fell!
Pretty sure this is the buck i was on the night before on the way back to the truck. He's a main frame ten with a crab claw kicker on his right side! My best so far. His body size didnt seem to fit his rack to me, im guessing he's a 3.5 yr old?? He didnt have a big pot belly like some i have killed. And his neck certainly was not overly swelled like most rutting bucks should be, this has me stumped??? Any of you other guys see/kill a buck that wasn't swollen?


----------



## bsstalker

Sorry, here's a bigger pic


----------



## zap

Great buck, brother!


----------



## bsstalker

And good luck to you all. 16 degrees here w 6 degree wind chill. Layer up boys! Got a felling several of you are gonna score!


----------



## zap

I am inside......nice and warm.

Too still to walk thru the leaves to any of my spots just to hunt for an hour.

Son and I are going to shoot pistols and ar's at 9am.
Members only from 10-12, so its empty and free full auto rental's on Sunday.
He likes shooting the MP5.....:lol:

Best of luck to anyone hunting this morning.


----------



## Fireman324

Nice deer my man! Im hoping im one of those who score today. It could easily happen as im in a wonderful spot where you never know what may stroll through. Already had one walk by but couldnt see it.


----------



## sleeperls

Nice deer man!

Open up the jaw and find out how old he is.


----------



## AT Booner

Just killed a decent 8! There moving good this morning! Seen 7 bucks and 5 does. He came in following a doe , and made a scrape. I drew on him twice and heart shot him at 30 yards! Watched him fall, going to stay in for a while and try to fill a doe tag! I think he will go 130's


----------



## Fireman324

AT Booner said:


> Just killed a decent 8! There moving good this morning! Seen 7 bucks and 5 does. He came in following a doe , and made a scrape. I drew on him twice and heart shot him at 30 yards! Watched him fall, going to stay in for a while and try to fill a doe tag! I think he will go 130's


NICE! Still slow for me. Suprisingly....


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

Hunting by Hallowell, KS. Lots of deer movement prior to 8. Nothing but squirrels since. I need something to my blood pumping in this cold!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I sat til about 9:45am and my feet said lets freaking go! I saw 3 small bucks between daylight and 8:30, that was it. Going back out around 1:30 to a different stand that I havent hunted much its got a little draw that leads to a wheat field hopefully a biggun will make his way up there to check does.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

Arctic shield boot covers are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## JWilson90

dnharcher said:


> Arctic shield boot covers are worth their weight in gold!


Those from bass pro?? I saw a pair and almost bought a pair but didn no how good theyd b


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

Yes that's where I bought them.


----------



## Rfordkc

On Sale now for $29---almost grabbed a pair but passed...I'm already carrying too much gear.


----------



## JWilson90

I picked some up. Its worth it to me lol.


----------



## pikemaster11

Rfordkc said:


> On Sale now for $29---almost grabbed a pair but passed...I'm already carrying too much gear.


I bought some and even with 1200 gm thinsulate boots, silk liners, merino wool socks, and having some room in my boots, my feet still got cold in 32 degree weather. Makes me want to try a HBS or IWOM.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

I just have muck muddy sport boots, wool socks, toe warmers patches and the Arctic shields on today with 10 degree wind chill and my feet were toasty.


----------



## Fireman324

dnharcher said:


> I just have muck muddy sport boots, wool socks, toe warmers patches and the Arctic shields on today with 10 degree wind chill and my feet were toasty.


Wish l could say the same. My feet were doneski!!! Had a Structure Fire so l left about 10:00. Seen 3 pairs of doe WITHOUT a buck in sight and a pretty respectable Forkie....


----------



## zap

The deer are in trouble if we decide to pick up the guns.......:lol:

The range may have been more fun than freezing on post.....but you cannot eat what you shoot there....


----------



## kstatemallards

Just shot a buck. I'm still sitting in the stand. This is a new stand setup I out up last week and my first sit. I was only in the stand for about 10 minutes and I heard a buck grunt. He's not a great buck but I've hunted hard this year and I'm ready to let the air out of a buck. Shot looked pretty good. I'll post up with pics in a little.


----------



## sleeperls

i keep walking outside and turning around and walking back inside. I feel for you guys still hard at it.


----------



## fiveo

Been awhile since I last logged in. I see someone posted a picture of the deer I shot near Clay Center. I'm glad everyone enjoyed it. It is a really nice buck. The one rusty fence wire was laying on the ground and I tripped over it. I'll put some more pictures up later. Got a hankering to call some coyotes...Bill


----------



## bsstalker

^^^you the one that shot that huge palmated buck??


----------



## zap

fiveo said:


> Been awhile since I last logged in. I see someone posted a picture of the deer I shot near Clay Center. I'm glad everyone enjoyed it. It is a really nice buck. The one rusty fence wire was laying on the ground and I tripped over it. I'll put some more pictures up later. Got a hankering to call some coyotes...Bill


Great buck, congrats!


----------



## bsstalker

^^^zap, true you cant eat what you shot there. But eating something only leaves a taste in your mouth so long. You can cherish it forever though! Bet your son had a "blast"


----------



## zap

bsstalker said:


> ^^^zap, true you cant eat what you shot there. But eating something only leaves a taste in your mouth so long. You can cherish it forever though! Bet your son had a "blast"


My son loves to get range time, we go often.
Next trip on Wednesday afternoon.

:wink:


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I saw a skunk tonight that was it, got skunked. Didnt help that a guy just down the road was sighting in his deer rifle next to the bedding area......


----------



## Bowfreak

Took this mature buck yesterday afternoon near Great Bend, Kansas. The pictured doesn't do it justice. After we field dressed him and got him back to the house we put him on the scale and it had the 220 lb max pegged before his butt and back legs were off the ground. Here is the link to my facebook page if you want to watch my self filmed video of shooting him and watching him fall before he made it 35 yards.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bowfreaks-Archery-LLC/114685468598996?ref=hl


----------



## zap

Looks like he has a lot of mass on the headgear.

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## bsstalker

^^yes indeed! Nice one Bowfreak! Where is everybody? Cold wind freeze ya'lls lips shuts and fingers in your gloves??:lol:


----------



## kstatemallards

Lost blood after 400 yards. SMH. Since I have to jump on a flight first thing tomorrow morning by buddy is going to look for me tomorrow afternoon. This has been the worst deer hunting season of my life.


----------



## hunterhewi

Bowfreak said:


> Took this mature buck yesterday afternoon near Great Bend, Kansas. The pictured doesn't do it justice. After we field dressed him and got him back to the house we put him on the scale and it had the 220 lb max pegged before his butt and back legs were off the ground. Here is the link to my facebook page if you want to watch my self filmed video of shooting him and watching him fall before he made it 35 yards.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bowfreaks-Archery-LLC/114685468598996?ref=hl


Bowfreak where at near great bend? I grew up and still hunt southeast of great bend bout 12 miles


----------



## bsstalker

Keep your chin up kstatemallards, at least you have a buddy looking.out for ya. You never know he may find him. Good luck on resting tonight. Where you flying to?


----------



## Bowfreak

Near Albert.



hunterhewi said:


> Bowfreak where at near great bend? I grew up and still hunt southeast of great bend bout 12 miles


----------



## hunterhewi

Bowfreak said:


> Near Albert.


Sweet north of GB. Got some buddies up that way


----------



## kstatemallards

bsstalker said:


> Keep your chin up kstatemallards, at least you have a buddy looking.out for ya. You never know he may find him. Good luck on resting tonight. Where you flying to?


Going to Denver. I have some meetings on Monday and I'll be back Tuesday. 

The blood was dark red. No bubbles. It had some chunks of meat or some other kind of matter on it. Definitely not guts. The shot was right behind the shoulder. Also found a patch of hair that was white which was weird since the shot was a little high. I know the buck ducked pretty good. My tag is going on this animal no matter what since I know this was a lethal shot.


----------



## hunterhewi

kstatemallards said:


> Just shot a buck. I'm still sitting in the stand. This is a new stand setup I out up last week and my first sit. I was only in the stand for about 10 minutes and I heard a buck grunt. He's not a great buck but I've hunted hard this year and I'm ready to let the air out of a buck. Shot looked pretty good. I'll post up with pics in a little.


Girlfriend shot a doe tonight. 38 yards doe ducked hard and she hit her high. Watched her go 250 yards across the corn stubble into the trees. Got down and found good blood with bubbles in it so we know she got lung. Arrow buried in a good 10" and is still in the doe. Followed good blood that you could see in the trees 12-15 yards ahead of us. all blood had bubbles then just lost all blood. Stuck an arrow in the ground there. Uncle is goin to look in the mornin since we both have to go to work tomorrow. Hope he finds her. Yall think shes dead or will die tonight? Still around 18" or so of arrow hangin out of her. As of last blood she hadnt broke it off


----------



## kstatemallards

hunterhewi said:


> Hf shot a doe tonight. 38 yards doe ducked hard and she hit her high. Watched her go 250 yards across the corn stubble into the trees. Got down and found good blood with bubbles in it so we know she got lung. Arrow buried in a good 10" and is still in the doe. Followed good blood that you could see in the trees 12-15 yards ahead of us. all blood had bubbles then just lost all blood. Stuck an arrow in the ground there. Uncle is goin to look in the mornin since we both have to go to work tomorrow. Hope he finds her. Yall think shes dead or will die tonight? Still around 18" or so of arrow hangin out of her. As of last blood she hadnt broke it off


If there's bubbles in the blood it probably caught lung. Seems like a dead deer to me.


----------



## hunterhewi

Im sure she caught high lung and hopefully dead. She was pouring blood for 100 or so yards then all at once nothing.


----------



## kstatemallards

She prolly had something clog up the wound. Should be dead.


----------



## hunterhewi

I was thinking the same thing but she was goin through thick stuff that arrow woulda kept the hole open id think? Maybe im wrong though


----------



## top pin 56

My Kansas buck taken 10/25/13. 22 6/8 inside, 164 4/8. Brought him to 10 yards with a snort wheeze.


----------



## tc2506

great buck congrats


----------



## daltonprosser

Ive been struggling! Ive only had 2 decent bucks in front of me all season and 1 of them only had 1 side and the other one was busted up REALLY bad. On his left side he had his main beam and his brow, 2 and 3 were busted then on his right side he had his 2 and 3 but end of main beam and brow was busted off. I dont know what going on! This is getting frustrating!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

I just shot a big hog. ? First I've actually seen. I have herd they were around. Also got a cyote this morning. Hunting has been slow. Seen a few good ones and lots of young ones. Today is my last day lets see if I can make it happen. Ill post pics of hog tonight


----------



## zap

Have U read the game laws?


----------



## fowl_natured

outdoorfrenzy said:


> I just shot a big hog. ? First I've actually seen. I have herd they were around. Also got a cyote this morning. Hunting has been slow. Seen a few good ones and lots of young ones. Today is my last day lets see if I can make it happen. Ill post pics of hog tonight


I would suggest editing or deleting your post about the oinker. I'm not sure but I believe you would be required to have a permit to legally shoot a hog. Good luck on your last day. 

Curious where your hunting if you saw a hog?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I say shoot more before they really get started. I do not want them where I hunt!


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Take a word of advice,,,You Kansan's better shoot every one of them you see. They will ruin your deer hunting property, permit or not, the 3 S's rule should apply!


----------



## REDVANES

Honestly... I'm pretty sure *NOBODY* would mind if somebody shot a hog in Kansas... not even the warden. Nobody wants them in this state... if anything, he would probably get a reward lol


----------



## sleeperls

Going out tonight for a slick head. hopefully be home before dark.


----------



## zap

REDVANES said:


> Honestly... I'm pretty sure *NOBODY* would mind if somebody shot a hog in Kansas... not even the warden. Nobody wants them in this state... if anything, he would probably get a reward lol


If kdwp wanted folks to shoot hogs it would be legal......

It is legal only under a certain set of circumstances.


----------



## shaffer88

zap said:


> If kdwp wanted folks to shoot hogs it would be legal......
> 
> It is legal only under a certain set of circumstances.


Yep, I'm glad he shot the hog don't get me wrong, but I def would delete that post. . . I know of a kid shot a small buck with a .22 couple weeks ago put video of it on you tube. Wardens waiting on him at school once they caught wind. Illegal is illegal no matter how much some disagree with it


----------



## zap

I would be glad if people knew what was legal and what was not legal.


----------



## bassman

Hunted South central, ks yesterday seen several does few young bucks, back at it tomorrow. Good luck to guys still going at it.


----------



## gobblengrunt

Killed him in Howard, Ks on 11/13/2013
Shot him with a 50# bear super Kodiak and Magnus stingers. 15 yard shot through the lungs, buck took 3 leaps and down he fell!


----------



## ikeinks

The wardens will never be after me because I never shoot anything 😂. Tonight is slow, nothing moving yet. My season has been very discouraging...


----------



## dkkarr

Very nice buck Gobblengrunt! Beautiful bow too!


----------



## Fireman324

gobblengrunt said:


> Killed him in Howard, Ks on 11/13/2013
> Shot him with a 50# bear super Kodiak and Magnus stingers. 15 yard shot through the lungs, buck took 3 leaps and down he fell!


Well done! Goes to show all my fancy stuff may not be all its cracked up to be.. Reminds me what huntn should REALLY be about..


----------



## ikeinks

This seems to be the only buck hanging around. I passed him tonight, but was wanting to know guesses on a score. I think he is 4.5 or 5.5 yr old. 3rd year he has been around and I always think he is going to get bigger. I'm guessing 130"???


----------



## zap

gobblengrunt said:


> Killed him in Howard, Ks on 11/13/2013
> Shot him with a 50# bear super Kodiak and Magnus stingers. 15 yard shot through the lungs, buck took 3 leaps and down he fell!


Nice buck, congrats brother!


----------



## bdmatson

Last 5 sits = 2 deer seen. Saw a fork horn on Saturday morning and an up-and-coming 8 point last night. Other than that, I have been skunked. I don't know where they all went? Even the cameras are showing a big decrease in all the bucks, big and small, that were hanging around the area in the last two weeks. Everything now seems to be moving mainly at night as well. It's getting harder and harder to crawl out of bed at 4:00am each day.

On a positive note, this guy showed up right before the cold snap and freezing rain hit NE KS. This is the first time I have seen him this fall.















His trail appears to run right behind my treestand and there is a new scrape that has appeared in the last few days so hopefully I can get him patterned and try to get a shot on him. The way my season has gone though, I probably won't see him again this year. At least he will have some offspring running around in the future!


----------



## top pin 56

bdmatson said:


> Last 5 sits = 2 deer seen. Saw a fork horn on Saturday morning and an up-and-coming 8 point last night. Other than that, I have been skunked. I don't know where they all went? Even the cameras are showing a big decrease in all the bucks, big and small, that were hanging around the area in the last two weeks. Everything now seems to be moving mainly at night as well. It's getting harder and harder to crawl out of bed at 4:00am each day.
> 
> On a positive note, this guy showed up right before the cold snap and freezing rain hit NE KS. This is the first time I have seen him this fall.
> View attachment 1814170
> 
> View attachment 1814173
> 
> 
> His trail appears to run right behind my treestand and there is a new scrape that has appeared in the last few days so hopefully I can get him patterned and try to get a shot on him. The way my season has gone though, I probably won't see him again this year. At least he will have some offspring running around in the future!


Looks like he has dropped a lot of weight chasing! Good luck!


----------



## hunts4rocks

Ikeinks, I'd say around 130. Short beams and tight spread. I'da shot him out there this year. Kinda thin pickings.


----------



## fowl_natured

dkkarr said:


> Very nice buck Gobblengrunt! Beautiful bow too!


X2! Great buck and a beautiful bow!


----------



## sleeperls

Man the bucks where on the move tonight. Shot me a little slick head and all is well. Destroyed the poor things little heart. Went 20 yards and piled up.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> Man the bucks where on the move tonight. Shot me a little slick head and all is well. Destroyed the poor things little heart. Went 20 yards and piled up.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Boldread

I seen some really big deer on the move tonight.


----------



## Boldread

Oh and finally scored my 8 pt. 141 net 144 6/8 gross.


----------



## zap

Boldread said:


> Oh and finally scored my 8 pt. 141 net 144 6/8 gross.



:thumbs_up


----------



## Justin Spies

sleeperls said:


> Man the bucks where on the move tonight. Shot me a little slick head and all is well. Destroyed the poor things little heart. Went 20 yards and piled up.


They still cruising or just feeding?


----------



## Kansas Jack

had 5 does and 2 bucks on a 20 acre corn field at the same time this evening, no chaseing going on. they all just fed around each other untill i got out at dark. these little guys think their tuff.


----------



## Rfordkc

zap said:


> If kdwp wanted folks to shoot hogs it would be legal......
> 
> It is legal only under a certain set of circumstances.



Kansas doesn't want us to start shooting hogs because they were being let loose just for that purpose, and then they end up being a pest. Wild pigs are regulated by the Dept. of Agriculture and they'll come out and kill them, but they don't want it to become a sport. Farmers can kill them as pests, I believe. I saw one at Hillsdale Lake last summer and called the state. They said if they are tearing up your property you can kill them. Or they'll come out and do it. 

There are a lot of regulations, and it pays to read through the web site each year to see what's changed. I think a few years ago you didn't need a license to shoot coyotes but now you do. 

Also, you can't use cell phones to locate game animals. I guess a lot of guys are doing that and think its fine, but its in the same statute as spot lighting and using TNT for fish. Pretty serious violation if you get caught. 

The DNR has a CO daily report on line...pretty interesting reading. There are a lot of criminals out there doing really crazy stuff, but a lot of hunters are getting in trouble for just not knowing some basic regulations.


----------



## aeast236

Can you link where the reports are found. I used to read them but can't find them anymore.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I saw only 3 deer today to end my 6 day vacation. Ive hunted hard since last wednesday but it was very sloooow. Cams show all the traffic at night and have only had 7 mature bucks on cam since November 1. I have seen and have more pics of bucks then does which is not the norm. All but the 7 mature bucks most are buttons up to very small 8 pts. I dont know what happend to the doe herd, I have never seen this many young bucks before. I will continue to hunt around my work schedule from here on out, except gona take the next couple days to let my spots rest and recharge. Hopefully the cam will show more daylight movement by the weekend. Good news is my big guy is still around just not showing up til about 7 pm but he is getting a tad earlier. After hunting him for 3 seasons, being sooo close to getting him, the countless hours hunting him and the fact he appears to have peaked, im am tempted to dust off the A-bolt to end this obsession..........ah I dunno...?


----------



## Rfordkc

aeast236 said:


> Can you link where the reports are found. I used to read them but can't find them anymore.


Sure---http://www.kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/Services/Law-Enforcement/Officer%27s-Logbook

I'm sort of a stickler for at least trying to know the regulations and not run afoul of them. Seems to me this is the one "sport" where if you cheat you are cheating yourself as well as everyone else that is following the rules. And it just fuels the "anti-hunter" sentiment (only 6% of Americans hunt) by getting yourself in trouble. Most regulations have either a safety or a fair chase aspect to them, and, of course, preserving the game population. This year for me I am really appreciating the preserving the game aspect because where I hunt (JoCo and Miami County) the deer numbers seem way, way down to me. No road kill, no sightings, and no venison in the fridge...but I'm still not giving up....


----------



## KScountrygal

I've been hunting the Kaw wildlife area down around Ark City, and the closest deer I've seen has been a good 500 yards away...running onto private/posted land, of course. I'm still pretty wary of that area after the bad experience I had (got chased & boxed in by 2 carloads of guys screaming in Spanish at me, I fired a shot from my .40S&W and they fled, Sheriff thinks they were Mexican dope growers trying to scare ppl off) but I don't have access to private land so I gotta either hunt here or call it quits. :/

Maybe next year I can find a landowner who will work with me on a lease so I'm not at risk of getting shot by gangbangers. Problem is, I'm on SSI and can't afford much.


----------



## KS-Hick

Has anyone ever had had any luck in bringing in a Kansas shooter buck using "The Can" call. I had a shooter sneak through at about 50 yards last night and on into a bean field. He stoood about 70 yards out from me in the bean field and I tried calling him back for 20 minutes with a few grunt and bleat sequences from the can. He just stood there staring back into the timber my direction forever. Finally, when he started walking further away, I hit the can with four quick bleats and he took off running directly away from me. Did I not use it correctly or do they not work? I have never really heard a doe bleat while on stand here in KS. Any info? Thanks!


----------



## zap

KS-Hick said:


> Has anyone ever had had any luck in bringing in a Kansas shooter buck using "The Can" call. I had a shooter sneak through at about 50 yards last night and on into a bean field. He stoood about 70 yards out from me in the bean field and I tried calling him back for 20 minutes with a few grunt and bleat sequences from the can. He just stood there staring back into the timber my direction forever. Finally, when he started walking further away, I hit the can with four quick bleats and he took off running directly away from me. Did I not use it correctly or do they not work? I have never really heard a doe bleat while on stand here in KS. Any info? Thanks!


That's a smart buck, he is afraid of women...........:lol:


----------



## flyin51

I sat yesterday lookin for the yotes that been showin on my cam. Had a up and comin 8 chasin a doe bout 70 yards away while a tiny 4 point and tiny spike milled round. I was on the ground in a brush pile with the wind in my favor, them bein north of me, with a 5 mph west wind. Hit the can with 4 one second bleats. Nothin happened. Doe went outta sight with the 8, leavin the other two jus in sight. Hit the can again, same way, and the 4 point immediately looked up and was interested. As him and the spike wandered over, I guess the 8 wasn't willin to lose out so he came walkin over behind em. They got within 20 ft of me, and eventually got downwind of me. The 8 finally decided he didn't like something there, so ho slowly bounded off, tail down. The others followed him. It was really cool bein eye level that close to em!


----------



## bdmatson

Well, I have done a fairly good job the last two weeks putting in minimal family time while chasing the deer so today is a day off and I am taking my almost 2 year old swimming at the local indoor pool. Time to be a family man again. Plus the 20mph north wind isn't appealing to me!


----------



## zap

:thumbs_up


----------



## Kansas Jack

I have never been one to get into the buy a buck syndrome.after bow hunting deer for over 45 years i have come to the conclusion that most first season hunters do. its hard to fool a smart buck.i think the most of the people who benefit from the get a deer gimmicks are the people that make and sell them.
i admit to buying some of these just to experiment to see if they really work or if i can improve on it.. my engineering brain just wont let me not do it.
i have experimented with the doe can bleat call off and on for the last five years and have scared off most of the bucks i tried it on.the does i tried it on ran away.that should tell you something.try tapeing over a third of the holes with electrical tape to get a softer tone. good luck.


----------



## KS-Hick

Kansas Jack said:


> I have never been one to get into the buy a buck syndrome.after bow hunting deer for over 45 years i have come to the conclusion that most first season hunters do. its hard to fool a smart buck.i think the most of the people who benefit from the get a deer gimmicks are the people that make and sell them.
> i admit to buying some of these just to experiment to see if they really work or if i can improve on it.. my engineering brain just wont let me not do it.
> i have experimented with the doe can bleat call off and on for the last five years and have scared off most of the bucks i tried it on.the does i tried it on ran away.that should tell you something.try tapeing over a third of the holes with electrical tape to get a softer tone. good luck.


Agreed! Thanks for the input. Just didn't know if I was using the call wrong or if it just simply doesn't work.


----------



## zap

If its an open area and a deer can see that there is no deer where he hears the call, he will not come over.
Many bucks are educated about calls every year.


----------



## Kansas Jack

KS-Hick said:


> Agreed! Thanks for the input. Just didn't know if I was using the call wrong or if it just simply doesn't iwork.


 i should have noted that when i used the bleat can i usually used a decoy doe, it did help call attention to the decoy.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I brought in my first deasent bow buck in with the can, he came in on a string 5 yds from the tree and I drilled him. Since then bout every deer I tried it on has ran away lol! I dont use it anymore. Only call I use is a true talker now and then or the horns but very rarely and the time and place has to be right for me to try em. I just as soon be quiet and sit still and have them un aware that anything is different.


----------



## Fireman324

170p&ywhitail said:


> I brought in my first deasent bow buck in with the can, he came in on a string 5 yds from the tree and I drilled him. Since then bout every deer I tried it on has ran away lol! I dont use it anymore. Only call I use is a true talker now and then or the horns but very rarely and the time and place has to be right for me to try em. I just as soon be quiet and sit still and have them un aware that anything is different.


I have never had any luck with the can call either... I still with "real horns" and a Tru Talker as well. Grunt tube has brought in 2 or 3 bucks this yr for me. Rattling zero.... I blind rattle quite a bit but only blow the grunt when l see a buck l want closer... I have rattled and made two bucks fight on more than one occasion also....

Question???? ----- "Legally" can l cut off antlers from a dead buck? Just the antlers is all no deer meat no head.... Just the antlers?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Fireman324 said:


> I have never had any luck with the can call either... I still with "real horns" and a Tru Talker as well. Grunt tube has brought in 2 or 3 bucks this yr for me. Rattling zero.... I blind rattle quite a bit but only blow the grunt when l see a buck l want closer... I have rattled and made two bucks fight on more than one occasion also....
> 
> Question???? ----- "Legally" can l cut off antlers from a dead buck? Just the antlers is all no deer meat no head.... Just the antlers?


Nope.


----------



## zap

Fireman324 said:


> Question???? ----- "Legally" can l cut off antlers from a dead buck? Just the antlers is all no deer meat no head.... Just the antlers?


You must have a tag for any antlers that you possess.


----------



## zap

This guy came past again.

Eating some bean pods in the timber, looked like he was on post rut pattern.

That was all.


----------



## sleeperls

just a baby zap. The rifle hunters are out glassing hard today. Be interesting to see what they bring in this year.


----------



## Rfordkc

zap said:


> You must have a tag for any antlers that you possess.


I think they'll give you a salvage tag for antlers, though, so you wouldn't need to use your own tag for road kill or a found skull.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> just a baby zap. The rifle hunters are out glassing hard today. Be interesting to see what they bring in this year.



I want grandpa.........:lol:


----------



## James Vee

sleeperls said:


> just a baby zap. The rifle hunters are out glassing hard today. Be interesting to see what they bring in this year.


I'll be there Monday.


----------



## Fireman324

Thanks guys


----------



## Vermin93

Rfordkc said:


> Sure---http://www.kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/Services/Law-Enforcement/Officer%27s-Logbook
> 
> I'm sort of a stickler for at least trying to know the regulations and not run afoul of them. Seems to me this is the one "sport" where if you cheat you are cheating yourself as well as everyone else that is following the rules. And it just fuels the "anti-hunter" sentiment (only 6% of Americans hunt) by getting yourself in trouble. Most regulations have either a safety or a fair chase aspect to them, and, of course, preserving the game population. This year for me I am really appreciating the preserving the game aspect because where I hunt (JoCo and Miami County) the deer numbers seem way, way down to me. No road kill, no sightings, and no venison in the fridge...but I'm still not giving up....


Interesting excerpt from the Officer's Logbook that you linked:
_
"Worked the Bottoms again on Sunday and then helped with their check lane. Returned home on Monday and finished up some office work. Took the night vision I had back to regional office. Had scanner installed in the patrol truck. Met with Investigator about a case in the area. Answered phone questions and took a snake call. Patrolled on Saturday, not finding many antlerless hunters out. It’s a funny thing that when you are talking with hunters in this area, most of them tell you that they are meat hunters and not worried about antlers. I always get the "you can't eat antlers" line. But when it comes to antlerless seasons like this new one and the extended season, I don't find hardly any of those meat hunters out? Maybe they're just that good and filled all of their "meat tags" already. Probably not. I think to solve the doe problem, we need to go to the "earn a buck" method. Just my opinion. "_


----------



## Vermin93

KS-Hick said:


> Agreed! Thanks for the input. Just didn't know if I was using the call wrong or if it just simply doesn't work.


This video might be of interest to you.


----------



## Vermin93

Rfordkc said:


> Also, you can't use cell phones to locate game animals. I guess a lot of guys are doing that and think its fine, but its in the same statute as spot lighting and using TNT for fish. Pretty serious violation if you get caught.


I wonder what KDWP's take is on the use of cellular trail cameras that text pictures each time the camera is triggered?


----------



## Justin Spies

Vermin93 said:


> I wonder what KDWP's take is on the use of cellular trail cameras that text pictures each time the camera is triggered?


I've wondered the same thing


----------



## REDVANES

Last night after work I went out to set 10 **** traps on one of our leases. This piece is kind of our "baby", we've had it for close to 20 years. Most of our heads on the wall are from that 160 acre tract. Anyways... I haven't seen a shooter buck on that piece all year. Not while on stand and not on my trail camera. So I figured I'd get my trapping started early on that piece since I wasn't seeing anything anyways and we have 2 other leases I can hunt 

Well I go to check my traps this morning before work and right as I cross the creek and head into the pasture a big 10 point runs out into the pasture. probably around 150"... I couldn't believe it. He ran about 80 yards, stopped and looked back at me. I watched for a few seconds thinking... "damn, maybe I shouldn't have started trapping yet"...


Oh well, that's how it goes... I will be back out there this weekend hitting it hard!

Good luck to all who still have a tag in their pocket!!!


----------



## Justin Spies

REDVANES said:


> Last night after work I went out to set 10 **** traps on one of our leases. This piece is kind of our "baby", we've had it for close to 20 years. Most of our heads on the wall are from that 160 acre tract. Anyways... I haven't seen a shooter buck on that piece all year. Not while on stand and not on my trail camera. So I figured I'd get my trapping started early on that piece since I wasn't seeing anything anyways and we have 2 other leases I can hunt
> 
> Well I go to check my traps this morning before work and right as I cross the creek and head into the pasture a big 10 point runs out into the pasture. probably around 150"... I couldn't believe it. He ran about 80 yards, stopped and looked back at me. I watched for a few seconds thinking... "damn, maybe I shouldn't have started trapping yet"...
> 
> 
> Oh well, that's how it goes... I will be back out there this weekend hitting it hard!
> 
> Good luck to all who still have a tag in their pocket!!!


Bummer hope you nail a giant


----------



## ikeinks

Sitting right now and have seen 4 does so far... Oh and squirrels!


----------



## zap

Passed a huge ten point standing over a doe on the way back home after this afternoons hunt.
Smaller buck in the background.


----------



## Rfordkc

Vermin93 said:


> I wonder what KDWP's take is on the use of cellular trail cameras that text pictures each time the camera is triggered?


I've wondered about that as well. Seems pretty close to the line. Especially if you have your phone on in the stand. There'd be nothing wrong in just having the pictures sent, but using them to immediately locate the animal is probably a violation. Hard to catch. A few years ago there was a device advertised, maybe its still available, that was basically an electronic early warning system that sent you an alert when the deer passed by the unit. I thought at the time that had to be illegal in most states. I don't see it advertised any more.

Although, as slow as its been for me, I'm about ready to throw the rules out the window and dig a big deer pit and start catching them that way!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zap said:


> Passed a huge ten point standing over a doe on the way back home after this afternoons hunt.
> Smaller buck in the background.


Why did you pass on him if he was huge?


----------



## zap

170p&ywhitail said:


> Why did you pass on him if he was huge?


Drove my car passed him after dark thirty.

:lol:

He was definitely locked down on her.


----------



## Kansasbowhuntin

Overall its been a good year for myself here in N.E. kansas. Have hunted 3-4 days a week since sept. and can't really say I've seen a decrease in the deer numbers. Depends on where your located also i think. Have seen some real good deer this year.And the week of thanksgiving always seems to be good around here. Recent cut corn is where they seem to be lately. good luck. gotta love november iin kansas.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zap said:


> Drove my car passed him after dark thirty.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> He was definitely locked down on her.


Haha! I figured as much, just so use to folks saying "I passed" this or that deer. Since I didnt read "I drove passed" I was like no way he PASSED a huge 10 I bet he DROVE pass. So I had to chit ya a bit.


----------



## zap

The interesting part is that he had her locked down.....standing right over her with another smaller buck about twenty yards away.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Kansasbowhuntin said:


> Overall its been a good year for myself here in N.E. kansas. Have hunted 3-4 days a week since sept. and can't really say I've seen a decrease in the deer numbers. Depends on where your located also i think. Have seen some real good deer this year.And the week of thanksgiving always seems to be good around here. Recent cut corn is where they seem to be lately. good luck. gotta love november iin kansas.


Im glad to hear that, because everyone around here in SC I have talk to and myself have had a very slow season and numbers are down. I have seen more little bucks(spikes, forkys, buttons, and small 8's) then does. Which is wierd I always see way more does then anything. As far as shooters I have 1 I want and have hunted him 3 years, fingers crossed I think this is the year. There are 6 others that most anyone would shoot but they will be dandys next year if they survive rifle season. Just not like it was when I started hunting in the mid 90s, if I would of had the knowledge then that I do now I probly could of killed a giant back then!
Good luck this week!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zap said:


> The interesting part is that he had her locked down.....standing right over her with another smaller buck about twenty yards away.


The other day father in law watched a big 10 up on a ridge from his stand, he stood beside a bedded doe for 3 1/2 hrs! He said just a couple times the buck would walk a half circle next to the doe then stand like a statue.


----------



## mdnabors

They are 4 for 4 on my SE lease so far. Killed on Nov 13, 15th (2 bucks), and 22nd. Another crew headed up tomorrow for a week. Seem to be still rutting. Good luck to yall and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Fireman324

Buddy has a new droptine buck on his camera at 9:00 am today. He will be put in the am as well as ME!!! It seems to have been draggin along but you guys all know how you see a good buck or two that you havent seem before... Im thinkn that time is finally here for me down here... Ill be out in the morning as well and swap cards in my camera.. I have 3 days solid to hunt so l will try to make the most of it! Good luck to all. I wil check in from the tree in the am!!!!


----------



## sleeperls

Orange army will be out soon. Hunt hard fellas. If my friend cant get it done before then, we will be out trying to get him on a buck.


----------



## bdmatson

Lessons learned from the stand tonight:

1. No matter how terrible you think your stand setup may be because of the wind, it may still work.
2. Don't lower your bow to the ground until it is dark or the big 8 you have been chasing will come in broadside at 8 yards and all you can do is cry a little. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## WUD DUK

bdmatson said:


> Lessons learned from the stand tonight:
> 
> 1. No matter how terrible you think your stand setup may be because of the wind, it may still work.
> 2. Don't lower your bow to the ground until it is dark or the big 8 you have been chasing will come in broadside at 8 yards and all you can do is cry a little. Maybe tomorrow...


Number 2 SUCKS!!! Good luck tomorrow:thumbs_up


----------



## hunterhewi

Bucks are still movin. The farmer that farms the ground my dad used to gave me permission to hunt this year which is where i killed my 156 this season. He called today asking if he could use my stands lol, hd also bowhunts when time allows. I guess he seen a stud over there 2 nights ago he wants to try to kill him. More power to him! Hope he connects on him. What can i say lol i told hom hes mors than welcome to hunt my stands anytime. After all he lets me hunt for nothing so it works for both of us! Good luck to all this weekend ill be out with the gf tryin to get her on a good buck!


----------



## KScountrygal

At this point I've all but given up on getting a buck- was hoping to hunt this weekend, but the public land is gonna be packed and I honestly don't want to fool with crowds. I'll give it a try up around Hays for rifle season, but don't have much hope of seeing (much less shooting) anything. Hopefully I can fill my 2 tags with does during the antlerless rifle season, anyway...getting a buck is fun and whatnot I suppose, but I'd rather just have meat in the freezer.


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> Buddy has a new droptine buck on his camera at 9:00 am today. He will be put in the am as well as ME!!! It seems to have been draggin along but you guys all know how you see a good buck or two that you havent seem before... Im thinkn that time is finally here for me down here... Ill be out in the morning as well and swap cards in my camera.. I have 3 days solid to hunt so l will try to make the most of it! Good luck to all. I wil check in from the tree in the am!!!!


dont forget to reformat those cards. . that will bite you in the arse everytime. . . bwahahaha. . good luck out there all today ill be desk jocking it right now and tonight one might say.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus

I just hunted with an outfitter in wamego, 5 full days and I seen 0 bucks. Few does and lot of turkeys. I was guaranteed an opp and its dissapointing to come so far and not see a single deer. We sat pretty much full days, hunted wind perfect, just no deer. I think I am the first to hunt an outfitter and not see atleast 1 horned animal in 5 days. Or is that normal near wamego?


----------



## JustinKansas

So far in SCK, not...one...deer. Lots of squirrels. Anyone have a good squirrel backstrap recipe


----------



## Fireman324

Well l have seen 1 buck n two doe. Buck was a nice 8. Wouldnt close the distance. Think he seen the doe and headed over to them... He didnt hang around em very long though. The doe where acting skidish.... Maybe l have educated them to much idk. Anyways l am on super stealth mode in my stand right now bc lm about 99.999998% sure they bedded down 20-30 yds on the far side of this cedar tree. Pretty much been watching em mill around all morning l assume staking out there mid day naping spot....


----------



## Fireman324

Shooter running a doe but not a shot yet and they are downwind


----------



## cunninghamww

What's opening day for the orange army again? I can't ever seem to remember....


----------



## zmax hunter

Hunt4Jesus said:


> I just hunted with an outfitter in wamego, 5 full days and I seen 0 bucks. Few does and lot of turkeys. I was guaranteed an opp and its dissapointing to come so far and not see a single deer. We sat pretty much full days, hunted wind perfect, just no deer. I think I am the first to hunt an outfitter and not see atleast 1 horned animal in 5 days. Or is that normal near wamego?


some areas were hit very hard with ehd the last 2 years. im curious...did the outfitter have many bucks on trail cam this summer or fall?


----------



## zmax hunter

wedn. dec. 4th is firearms opening day.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Going out to put up a new ground blind I just bought. Hopefully the son and I can sit in it this weekend.


----------



## Rfordkc

zmax hunter said:


> some areas were hit very hard with ehd the last 2 years. im curious...did the outfitter have many bucks on trail cam this summer or fall?


I am convinced there has been a catastrophic loss of deer in NE Kansas. Probably over 90% loss in the past two years. EHD is my guess. I base this on my personal observations. No deer where I've always seen deer. No road kill...and I mean no road kill...where I've always seen lots of dead deer. No scrapes or rubs to speak of. No herds of does as in the past. Few camera pics. No yearlings -- none. No deer crossing the road or standing along side it as I head to and from my two reliable hunting spots. Few tracks. Fewer deer where I've had lots of deer in past years. They just are not there anymore. I've hunted many mornings and evenings and where I used to see deer every single day now I feel lucky to see any. In past years I would pass on shots nearly every time out, this year I've had one shot at a doe and could have taken a small buck. 

Probably have seen less than a dozen deer in many, many days of hunting. I hunt Johnson and Miami County on private land. But I'm always watching for deer when I'm out and about. I've seen the most amazing things in the field...but not this year. Heading south this weekend to the Fort Scott area. I hear there are more deer that direction. My son did tag a doe there yesterday evening.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus

I am trying to see if I should ask for a portion of my money back or possible other hunt. There were quite a few pics sent to me, but you never know where actually was taken. I know there are no guarantees but why tell a client that you have a shot opp. I booked a year ago and was pumped to say the least. It was aewsome weather but not one buck was seen. A few pics of smaller bucks and then a good 180" came in hour after dark one eve but never showed back. If EhD was so bad why not tell a client. I drove 18 hours and sacrificed a lot. There were a few other issues also but won't go to those. It was weird cause 45 min south they were covered in them on another prop. Then even public they were moving well. I'm just curious and pretty upset. I'd be perfect if I seen some and no shot or running or small, but not 1. Is wamego area slow or low numbers. Just trying to see if I got scammed.


----------



## zap

It could be the property was burned out from overhunting.....


----------



## WMDTalley

Cousin killed this one this morning. Same stand and trail I killed mine from on November 14.


----------



## zap

Rfordkc said:


> I am convinced there has been a catastrophic loss of deer in NE Kansas. Probably over 90% loss in the past two years. EHD is my guess. I base this on my personal observations. No deer where I've always seen deer. No road kill...and I mean no road kill...where I've always seen lots of dead deer. No scrapes or rubs to speak of. No herds of does as in the past. Few camera pics. No yearlings -- none. No deer crossing the road or standing along side it as I head to and from my two reliable hunting spots. Few tracks. Fewer deer where I've had lots of deer in past years. They just are not there anymore. I've hunted many mornings and evenings and where I used to see deer every single day now I feel lucky to see any. In past years I would pass on shots nearly every time out, this year I've had one shot at a doe and could have taken a small buck.
> 
> Probably have seen less than a dozen deer in many, many days of hunting. I hunt Johnson and Miami County on private land. But I'm always watching for deer when I'm out and about. I've seen the most amazing things in the field...but not this year. Heading south this weekend to the Fort Scott area. I hear there are more deer that direction. My son did tag a doe there yesterday evening.



The 90% number may be a tad high.......


----------



## zap

WMDTalley said:


> Cousin killed this one this morning. Same stand and trail I killed mine from on November 14.


That is a great buck , congrats to your cousin!


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

WMDTalley said:


> Cousin killed this one this morning. Same stand and trail I killed mine from on November 14.


Nice deer. When can I try your stand!


----------



## James Vee

Rfordkc said:


> I am convinced there has been a catastrophic loss of deer in NE Kansas. Probably over 90% loss in the past two years. EHD is my guess. I base this on my personal observations. No deer where I've always seen deer. No road kill...and I mean no road kill...where I've always seen lots of dead deer. No scrapes or rubs to speak of. No herds of does as in the past. Few camera pics. No yearlings -- none. No deer crossing the road or standing along side it as I head to and from my two reliable hunting spots. Few tracks. Fewer deer where I've had lots of deer in past years. They just are not there anymore. I've hunted many mornings and evenings and where I used to see deer every single day now I feel lucky to see any. In past years I would pass on shots nearly every time out, this year I've had one shot at a doe and could have taken a small buck.
> 
> Probably have seen less than a dozen deer in many, many days of hunting. I hunt Johnson and Miami County on private land. But I'm always watching for deer when I'm out and about. I've seen the most amazing things in the field...but not this year. Heading south this weekend to the Fort Scott area. I hear there are more deer that direction. My son did tag a doe there yesterday evening.


Complains about catastrophically low deer numbers; family still shoots does.


----------



## Rfordkc

James Vee said:


> Complains about catastrophically low deer numbers; family still shoots does.


Going back to that Ft. Scott property this weekend to shoot some more does...at the request of the property's owner. He has lots of them and wants some taken...a few old bucks as well...different area, different deal. I can assure you the absence of deer in NE Kansas on my ground is not from over hunting them....Has to be an environmental issue.


----------



## James Vee

Rfordkc said:


> Going back to that property this weekend to shoot some more does...at the request of the property's owner. He has lots of them...different area, different deal.


That makes better sense. Initial quote sounded off.


----------



## bassman

I hunt north of manhattan and the numbers were definitely down this year only had 4 bucks on cam this year last year had 15 different bucks, also I never seen any road kill myself I am sure there were some but not like usual. I did have one good 4 year old and a 3 year old buck but that was it on anything good, every year a good one would move in mid November notta this year.


----------



## MNsticker

I hunted private land in NE kansas and the deer numbers around there werent down, I probably averaged 25 deer a sit and almost a shooter every sit! 8 different shooters total


----------



## Fireman324

JUST SEEN A GIANT 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weezed gruntd rattled nada..... Upwind n everything!! Omg im gonna cry 160" + all day!!


----------



## 67gtxht

sat till 11:00 this morning rattled in one small 8 maybe 125" saw one other small 8 same size and a fork horn. 5 does and a coyote, blew the shot on the yote, all drawn and ready, steadied 30 yd pin bumped elbow on tree, bow went off and shot right under him never did find arrow. Bucks were all cruising and looking. Was a great morning to be out.


----------



## zap

Good luck to everyone who is still at it!


----------



## hunterhewi

Goin out right now with the gf tryin to get her one down. Goin to throw out a decoy see how that works


----------



## Fireman324

Couldnt connect on the GIANT 10 pt from this am. Seen a few doe here and there, but about noon all hell breaks loose for about 30 min. 4 bucks n idk how many doe, at least 2 hot ones rolled through... It was nuts! Not in the greatest set ip for a south wind but im taking my chances anyways. I ve been in the tree all day its all l can do..... GL to everyone else


----------



## Brut

just got back from 3 weeks of hunting the farm. Something has definetly happened to the deer heard in our area Ellsworth. Never seen so little deer there ever. very few rubs, or scrapes. No deer activity only cam pictures were at midnight. Hopefully they rebound soon


----------



## Rfordkc

Brut said:


> just got back from 3 weeks of hunting the farm. Something has definetly happened to the deer heard in our area Ellsworth. Never seen so little deer there ever. very few rubs, or scrapes. No deer activity only cam pictures were at midnight. Hopefully they rebound soon


I'm going to guess that places with good, clean water didn't suffer as much from the drough/EHD. That would explain the differences is sightings in different areas of the state or even within the same regions.


----------



## ksgobbler

Orange army getting ready. We were duck hunting this afternoon and it was non stop high power rifles going. Good that folks are getting them sighted in.


----------



## Fireman324

My night ended without a shot taken. Finally, even though it seems a tad late i seen bucks chasing doe, heard them grunting, and deer on the move all day. Im glad and sad at the same time.. Tomorrow will be my last day til next weekend to hunt. Wrestling coaching class and out of town work trip have me held up... Prayn for some luck with a bad wind for my stand tomorrow.... Seen some great deer today and should have the second biggest one one camera. Ill swap cards tomorrow when l get down whether it be am or dark idk. See what mama has to say about me huntn all day again. I spent about 13 hours on stand today!


----------



## dkkarr

Good luck Fireman and all the rest who are still hunting!

Keep us posted


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I took this week to relax and catch up on some things around home. Been checking my cams and it dont look like ive missed much. My target buck is still coming by but only during the dark hours. I cant seem to get a pattern on him, he was there for 3 nights between 1-3am then gone for 7 days then back for 2 days around 8-9:30 pm then the next 2 days there from 3:45-5am. Now he has been gone for 2 days. Since he has been gone 2 days I may go in the morning and see if he will return with shooting light for once. Cant hunt on sunday I might be able to on monday. Starting tuesday I can hunt every evening through rifle season, I guess I will still tote the bow but its tempting to let the .270 bark.


----------



## zap

Woof....

:lol:


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zap said:


> Woof....
> 
> :lol:


Ha...ha


----------



## zap

170p&ywhitail said:


> Ha...ha


Do what you feel like.....its all good in the end.


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> I took this week to relax and catch up on some things around home. Been checking my cams and it dont look like ive missed much. My target buck is still coming by but only during the dark hours. I cant seem to get a pattern on him, he was there for 3 nights between 1-3am then gone for 7 days then back for 2 days around 8-9:30 pm then the next 2 days there from 3:45-5am. Now he has been gone for 2 days. Since he has been gone 2 days I may go in the morning and see if he will return with shooting light for once. Cant hunt on sunday I might be able to on monday. Starting tuesday I can hunt every evening through rifle season, I guess I will still tote the bow but its tempting to let the .270 bark.


Save it for the yotes!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zap said:


> Do what you feel like.....its all good in the end.


I just feel if I got him with a rifle I will always wish it would of been with the bow. Even though the end results the same. 
Big is big, dead is dead. Last time I had a tough year and got fed up and grabbed the rifle I shot my best buck so far, and he was in bow range! Everyday I look at him I say man coulda been a bow deer....


----------



## zap

Its all good.


----------



## hunterhewi

Lots moving tonight! Seen 25+ does and 11 different bucks 5 shooters over 150. Had the big 170 my gf has been after come out wt 38 yards but didnt give her a good shot.


----------



## Spencer

Pretty quiet on here today. Little warm I guess?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Big boy kind of held his pattern this morning and was there from 4:22 am-5:38am so im glad I stayed out cause I would of pushed him out of there. So today the Browning A-bolt got zeroed. I have bow hunted this buck for 3 years now. I will bow hunt him until wednesday but after that if the wind is less then perfect I will sit a different location that I cant with the bow and I am upping my odds with the rifle. Time to put an end to this saga. I have been so close to killing him with a bow, I have a ton of pics, I have his last years sheds, I feel he peaked last year and kind of maintained this year so its go time. It will be the biggest buck of my life I imagine and I will be very proud regardless of the weapon I take him with. Please don't hate me guys for the choice I may make.......


----------



## zap

Go and get him, bother!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zap said:


> Go and get him, bother!


Thanks zap.


----------



## sleeperls

Looks like my droptine buck may have faired well from his shoulder hit. The last pic ive got is the 24th. I hope he makes it another year.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Good^


----------



## ikeinks

170p&ywhitail said:


> Big boy kind of held his pattern this morning and was there from 4:22 am-5:38am so im glad I stayed out cause I would of pushed him out of there. So today the Browning A-bolt got zeroed. I have bow hunted this buck for 3 years now. I will bow hunt him until wednesday but after that if the wind is less then perfect I will sit a different location that I cant with the bow and I am upping my odds with the rifle. Time to put an end to this saga. I have been so close to killing him with a bow, I have a ton of pics, I have his last years sheds, I feel he peaked last year and kind of maintained this year so its go time. It will be the biggest buck of my life I imagine and I will be very proud regardless of the weapon I take him with. Please don't hate me guys for the choice I may make.......


No worries either way, good luck!


----------



## ikeinks

I have only one buck pattern on camera every morning and evening but he just doesn't really do anything for me (I guess I'm picky). I got the duck hunting gear out tonight with some friends and went, it was a nice break from sitting alone in a tree. Also the bucks are starting to group back up on my cameras and have gone to strictly early morning and late evening movement. 

Good luck to everyone still chasing good ones!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

ikeinks said:


> No worries either way, good luck!


Thanks man, I am soo ready to kill some ducks myself have not went out since opening weekend. I watch em fly over every time im in my tree and im like man look at what im missing.


----------



## ikeinks

170p&ywhitail said:


> Thanks man, I am soo ready to kill some ducks myself have not went out since opening weekend. I watch em fly over every time im in my tree and im like man look at what im missing.


Yeah tonight sucked with the warm temps (64 degrees) only had one rally right before sunset.


----------



## sleeperls

I dont get you bird hunters.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

ikeinks said:


> Yeah tonight sucked with the warm temps (64 degrees) only had one rally right before sunset.


I have only hunted ducks in the evening a hand full of times. We did pretty good but seems like they wait til last light to come roost. We mainly hunt mornings for ducks. Now an evening on a goose field is a blast!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

sleeperls said:


> I dont get you bird hunters.


You must never have experinced an early morning of whistleing wings and the sight of cupped mallards dropping in like mini air planes right in your lap. The speedy little diver ducks sound like little jets passing by. I love it!


----------



## Boldread

Getting a big buck is number 1 for me. Duck hunting is a close number 2. Haven't been duck hunting yet in Kansas though. Don't have all the equipment I need here to go solo.


----------



## sleeperls

Ive got a 10 acre pond under 3 miles from the main lake, and i still dont get it. 

I've never called them in, but i did have pet ducks growing up. Maybe thats it.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

sleeperls said:


> Ive got a 10 acre pond under 3 miles from the main lake, and i still dont get it.
> 
> I've never called them in, but i did have pet ducks growing up. Maybe thats it.


Well then lets go sometime and I will show you what its all about. Deeks and the right spot on the pond has alot to do with it I feel some people over call and they tend to shy away.


----------



## zap




----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zap said:


>


Boom baboom!


----------



## sleeperls

zap said:


>


ill see your ducks and raise you.


----------



## zap

Quaack......:lol:

or is that Thwack?


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sat in our grind blind tonight trying to get my 13 year old son a shot at a deer. We saw one doe @ 5 pm about 200 yards away and that was it. My FIL was hunting across the road and saw nothing. These properties just are not producing. Time to rethink.......

I think I will go sit at a diff. spot tomorrow. This spot has a morning stand and 2 evening stands. The north wind isn't good at all for the morning stand, but, WTH, it is time to throw all the cards on the table. It is supposed to be real light winds though. The north wind will be good for either evening stands though. Haven't been out to this spot for 2 weeks.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Good luck griz! Been a tough season in my neck of the woods too.


----------



## hunterhewi

Waterfowl is a close second to my deer and turkey huntin! Sandhill cranes are a blast to shoot and awesome tasting!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Ive heard they taste good. They are not around here and we're closed to crane hunting anyway.


----------



## hunterhewi

Yep closed on the east side of interstate. We usually shoot quite a few if them! Ribeye in the sky haha. A blast to hunt and shoot they are alot of bird!


----------



## ksgobbler

Don't know if it was anybody on here but there was a big buck in the back of a white Sport trac northbound on I-35 this morning. They had the head propped up so the antlers were above the bed and they had a reason to be proud.


----------



## zap

They were coming from Oklahoma......


----------



## hunterhewi

35 or 135?


----------



## Rfordkc

Went to a friend's place between LyCygne and Ft. Scott yesterday. What a difference 50 miles makes. We saw about two dozen of deer sitting in three spots in the afternoon, and I counted almost 100 turkey in a single field. They were making a great racket and milling around for a couple hours. Actually had some bucks running around like they were still chasing does. Son passed on a medium 8 mid-afternoon and a doe at last light. The owner tagged a nice doe with his young son sitting in blind. I got skunked, as usual, but had deer in front of me most of the afternoon and found a cool looking non-typical dead in the creek. No visible signs of trauma. He was on the "no kill" list and the owner said he wondered why he hadn't seen him on his cameras but he was always a wanderer. Seeing and hearing all the turkey made the day for me...we are going back after gun season for deer closes to ambush a few of those birds.


----------



## shaffer88

Sat night in the stand was the best of the year. Had all intentions of shooting a big doe that night well she came in followed by a broken 8 fawn and a club foot doe. After I shoot the fat nanny she goes behind me beds down fifty yds to die. . Within twenty min a 145-150" is coming in just like the others did he get down wind of my dead doe turns about face goes straight to her and starts "going to town" on her. . Got a good laugh but it was 5oclock and he needed to come my way if I was going to get this done. Well out of the trees to the north a doe pops out runs straight to my dead doe and horny buck (as if to warn them), a 160ish 9 comes straight to them he gets the buck to quit his bizness they both then circle my doe and he proceeds to chase him off opposite direction. All the the while they could care less of a grunt bleat or snort wheeze. I had a 7 under me this whole time guess he wanted tickets to the show. . And my snort wheezes brings in another basket 8. So only a nanny for the night but seeing two shooters makes it my best sit if the year so far


----------



## AintNoGriz

Well, this could be my last post in this thread for the year. 
Sat last night at a different spot and saw nothing, again. Could not believe it. I have seen 1 doe (200 yrds) the last 4 sits. 

This year resembles last year so much. I have seen one shooter this year, just like last year. Deer sightings way down the last 2 years. Only will have 2, maybe 3 sits left after firearms, as the weekend of the 21st is out of town for Christmas.

Anyways, good luck to those still trying!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Fingers crossed for you Griz! Anytime you have to slip out take it!


----------



## adubree86

put this guy down Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^Love the forked 2s!^


----------



## sleeperls

stud! Are both g2's split? Looks that way. Awesome deer.


----------



## adubree86

sleeperls said:


> stud! Are both g2's split? Looks that way. Awesome deer.


Yes both G2s are forked.


----------



## zap

adubree86 said:


> put this guy down Thanksgiving morning.


Great buck brother, congrats!


----------



## bsstalker

^^^two forks and a lot of meat for Thanksgiving! Awesome


----------



## shaffer88

bsstalker said:


> ^^^two forks and a lot of meat for Thanksgiving! Awesome


Can't beat that


----------



## daltonprosser

I am just about to the point of giving up! Gonna go give it another try this afternoon. Last night had about 120" 2 1/2 y/o 8 come in and that was it. If it doesnt go well tonight the geese better look out because thats what all my focus is gonna shift to!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Sat tonight and saw nothing. Once again the gas company was out working on the pipe line. Had an excuvator and 3 pickups go back and forth across the pasture all afternoon. I really think between them and the oil guys is why all the deer have become nocturnal in my area.Getting ready to check the weather and see if the wind is favorable to sit in the treestand with a bow in the morning, if not I may have another game plan.


----------



## hunterhewi

Good luck 170 hope you can get it done with the stick and string!


----------



## tmoos111

Mine!


----------



## hunterhewi

^^^show off^^^ hah jk brotha!


----------



## hunterhewi

Good luck to all my fellow ks hunters who are still at it! Would be a cold wet morning on stand today!


----------



## bsstalker

^^nice buck tmoos!!! GOOD LUCK to all out there on the start of this rifle season!


----------



## gasman8

I took my first Kansas buck Friday November 15. doesn't have the score or points I'd hoped for when first getting to Kansas but this is a mature old buck that needed to be taken out. He came into 45yds after a grunt and rattle sequence. Only a 7pt scored 125. But those genetics need to be taken out. Passed a 140s 9 day before because need another year of growth. Even though im not from Kansas can't get the big ones if you shoot the little ones


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

hunterhewi said:


> Good luck 170 hope you can get it done with the stick and string!


Did not see a deer.....again. On the way home though 1/4 mile from my tree! Was a dandy doggin on a doe hard!


----------



## Chuck N

The gun hunters are going to freeze their arses off the next few days.


----------



## hunterhewi

170p&ywhitail said:


> Did not see a deer.....again. On the way home though 1/4 mile from my tree! Was a dandy doggin on a doe hard!


Thats always how it goes man lol


----------



## James Vee

What is going on with this new gun hunting pressure?


----------



## zap

James Vee said:


> What is going on with this new gun hunting pressure?


Footwarmers are selling well.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Notta tonight! Just 4 pipe line welder pickups drove through right about the time you think your going to see something. This is really starting to suck.


----------



## zap

Keep at it 170, I am waiting for the pics.....:wink:


----------



## hunterhewi

That makes 2 of us 170! Itll happen buddy


----------



## hunterhewi

gasman8 said:


> I took my first Kansas buck Friday November 15. doesn't have the score or points I'd hoped for when first getting to Kansas but this is a mature old buck that needed to be taken out. He came into 45yds after a grunt and rattle sequence. Only a 7pt scored 125. But those genetics need to be taken out. Passed a 140s 9 day before because need another year of growth. Even though im not from Kansas can't get the big ones if you shoot the little ones


Great buck man!


----------



## zmax hunter

Did you see the 208 gross typ. from nw ks? Possible new ks record.

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/bi...sas-buck-whitetail-potential-state-record-bow


----------



## zmax hunter

zap said:


> Footwarmers are selling well.


Three Words,.."Thermocell Rechargable Insoles"


----------



## gasman8

hunterhewi said:


> Great buck man!


Thanks a lot


----------



## shaffer88

zmax hunter said:


> Did you see the 208 gross typ. from nw ks? Possible new ks record.
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/bi...sas-buck-whitetail-potential-state-record-bow


Wonder how I thought there was a 240 out of chetopa.


----------



## zmax hunter

there was a 238" non typ ml kill...not sure what county. maybe thats the buck you are thinking of?


----------



## JWilson90

shaffer88 said:


> Wonder how I thought there was a 240 out of chetopa.


Shaffer i live in chetopa and rumor is some kid poached it at night with a gun bout a week and a half ago then went and put the picture on facebook. It was north of chetopa closer to oswego i think.


----------



## shaffer88

Ah .


----------



## JWilson90

Dont quote me but im pretty sure kdwp has already got the guy. I heard hes from columbus


----------



## Fireman324

There is big ones in that area... Worked with people from Chetopa and they always seen big ones driving to Independence in the mornings and evenings...


----------



## JWilson90

Fireman324 said:


> There is big ones in that area... Worked with people from Chetopa and they always seen big ones driving to Independence in the mornings and evenings...


No big ones over here lol


----------



## kansasboi

Well boys finally got it done, in the blizzard during rifle season with the bowtech! Story coming later gotta go out an get him dressed before he's frozen solid. Really happy with him, no cam pics whatsoever and he was on the move! 

Teaser pic


----------



## zap

Congrats on a great buck, brother!


----------



## APAsuphan

Now that's called getting it done!!


----------



## sleeperls

Good job man! I drove around and checked my ground for trespassers. I only saw 2 hunters on my 16 mile trip.


----------



## Chuck N

Nice!!


----------



## Boldread

Congrats! It's a tad bit chilly out, sat with my buddy and definitely lost feeling in my hands.


----------



## zap

I may head out in the pre dawn darkness and cold tomorrow......or maybe not.....:lol:


----------



## aeast236

Congrats on a great buck kansasboi. Look forward to hearing the details once you thaw out


----------



## kstatemallards

Neighbor found my buck! Whoop whoop. I'm going to meet up with him tomorrow at lunch and he's going to give it to me. I shot it about a couple weeks ago and the coyotes obviously got to it. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## BP1992

kansasboi said:


> Well boys finally got it done, in the blizzard during rifle season with the bowtech! Story coming later gotta go out an get him dressed before he's frozen solid. Really happy with him, no cam pics whatsoever and he was on the move!
> 
> Teaser pic


Nice buck!


----------



## zap

kstatemallards said:


> Neighbor found my buck! Whoop whoop. I'm going to meet up with him tomorrow at lunch and he's going to give it to me. I shot it about a couple weeks ago and the coyotes obviously got to it. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


Good news!


----------



## kstatemallards

zap said:


> Good news!


Yes it is! When I meet up with him tomorrow he's going to tell me where he found it. It had to have gone at least a half a mile to get across the property line.


----------



## okiehunt

Sat this morning and evening with my wife she is rifle hunting. All we saw was a couple does but I still have bucks on camera bumping does. Maybe this weekend the big boys will show up.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

kansasboi said:


> Well boys finally got it done, in the blizzard during rifle season with the bowtech! Story coming later gotta go out an get him dressed before he's frozen solid. Really happy with him, no cam pics whatsoever and he was on the move!
> 
> Teaser pic


Great buck! Way to get it done in the late season. Was he still chasing or coming into a food source?


----------



## bsstalker

NICE buck kansasboi!!! Looks W I D E like the type the picture doesn't do justice! Way to stick it out! That 200+ muley that the neighbors dog barked off was 5 minutes behind him though! ROFL! JK!


----------



## zap

kstatemallards said:


> Yes it is! When I meet up with him tomorrow he's going to tell me where he found it. It had to have gone at least a half a mile to get across the property line.


Post some pics and I am glad that this has a resolution.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Very nice kansasboi! Kstatemallards glad you will have some closure.
Tonight I saw 1 avg 8pt. My camera shows that the bucks in my area are tolerating each other and grouping up. Have several new bucks on camera now that will be great next year or the year after. Was just starting to get daylight pics until the pipeline crew rolled in! I think they are done now so maybe things will change.


----------



## ikeinks

I helped friends gut and hang 2 bucks today with goose hunting in between. A 170 this morning and 180 tonight in the same pasture, with their final resting spot about 10 yards from each other. Pretty crazy! 

Good luck to those still chasing!


----------



## hunterhewi

^^^pics!^^^


----------



## zap

-10° windchill......think I will chill out at home this morning..........:lol:


----------



## hunterhewi

I hear that zap its a cold mofo this mornin!


----------



## ikeinks

hunterhewi said:


> ^^^pics!^^^


I have them yes, but they wouldn't want me posting unfortunately


----------



## hunterhewi

Why would anyone care? Dont make sense to me if they were taken legally. Just sayin some people are a lil different i suppose


----------



## Chuck N

If a tree falls in the forest does it make any noise?
Just saying wo the pics?
Id love to see them bucks.


----------



## muliesflatties

Hey guys been keepin up on here this season but have yet to post. (Long time listener, first time caller situation Ha ha) Anyways I hunted all bow season after a few bucks that were on the hitlist from last year and couldn't seal the deal. I passed on some new up and comers for next year in hopes for a wallhanger. Well as luck would have it opening day of rifle I was able to put the 10 point down that I was after with my Thompson muzzleloader. I called him in with the buckroar while sitting on the ground in the middle of a crp patch. He came to 20 yards ready to kick some A, grunting and throwing his head around. I poked him in the shoulder and he flipped over backwards and run uphill back into the thick. I went to where I hit him and there was no blood so I backed out for a couple hours. Long story short I shot him at 10am and found him about 1pm about 200 yards away. I brought him home to skin him out and found that the bullet ricocheted off of his shoulder bone and completely went the opposite of the way it should have, and ended up sticking into the cape on the back right of this deer. Im shooting 150 grains of powder behind a 175 saboted Shockwave super glide. I did score him out last night and come up with 148 5/8 with no deductions. Im not a professional at it but it gives me an idea anyway. Good luck to the ones still hunting and awesome to see Kansas is representing again this year! Now its time to fill the rest of the doe tags.


----------



## zap

Nice buck, brother.


----------



## hunterhewi

Great buck man! Where bouts in ks?


----------



## muliesflatties

Northeast


----------



## tc2506

great bucks kansasboi and muliesflatties congrats


----------



## Chuck N

Great buck. Congrats.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man, awesome bucks everyone! 

No offense, but I am actually getting depressed seeing all of the pics.......................ok, maybe not, keep showing them off!


----------



## zap

Good cornpile weather for the next five days.......:lol:


----------



## hunterhewi

Itll happen griz! Ive lived in mac for 7 years and ive never seen hardly any deer around here man.


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> Good cornpile weather for the next five days.......:lol:


Hahaha feed them and they shall come!


----------



## hunterhewi

I know youll be putting them piles on public ground right zap!? :zip:


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> I know youll be putting them piles on public ground right zap!? :zip:


Nope....

Actually I have a conflict.
I really wanted to kill my buck on the public this year, but I don't want to get shot.....

Not sure how I will proceed, but my one private ground spot that I have to myself has seen little pressure.....I am heading there soon to look around and maybe set a stand or two.
Maybe I will swing by the elevator with the dump truck while I am out...


----------



## fowl_natured

JWilson90 said:


> Shaffer i live in chetopa and rumor is some kid poached it at night with a gun bout a week and a half ago then went and put the picture on facebook. It was north of chetopa closer to oswego i think.


This is the crap that pi##es me off! Poaching is so irritating. That's really sad that a possible 230-240" buck was poach and now most likely confiscated by the KDWP. It disgusts me to think that buck was possibly on someone's hit list all year then some jackoff kid poached him. Uugghhh!


----------



## zap

fowl_natured said:


> This is the crap that pi##es me off! Poaching is so irritating. That's really sad that a possible 230-240" buck was poach and now most likely confiscated by the KDWP. It disgusts me to think that buck was possibly on someone's hit list all year then some jackoff kid poached him. Uugghhh!


I stopped at the wildlife area office to talk to the manager yesterday.
Shot the chit about the area and deer.

Got around to talking about poaching.....they estimate that there are as many bucks poached as taken legally.


----------



## fowl_natured

kansasboi said:


> Well boys finally got it done, in the blizzard during rifle season with the bowtech! Story coming later gotta go out an get him dressed before he's frozen solid. Really happy with him, no cam pics whatsoever and he was on the move!
> 
> Teaser pic


Congrats man! Great looking buck. Glad to see you stuck him with the bow.


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> Nope....
> 
> Actually I have a conflict.
> I really wanted to kill my buck on the public this year, but I don't want to get shot.....
> 
> Not sure how I will proceed, but my one private ground spot that I have to myself has seen little pressure.....I am heading there soon to look around and maybe set a stand or two.
> Maybe I will swing by the elevator with the dump truck while I am out...


I hear that brother. I hunted some public last year got some monsters on cam just couldnt get the job done. I have a couple private spots i love to be out on. One is the family farm. May try public again next year id really like to try and get it done that way. Coulda killed multiple young bucks last year but thats not me. Corn is damn sure cheaper there than buyin it in 40lb bags lmao idk why guys would do that instead of buying at market price and get 16 pounds more!


----------



## fowl_natured

zap said:


> I stopped at the wildlife area office to talk to the manager yesterday.
> Shot the chit about the area and deer.
> 
> Got around to talking about poaching.....they estimate that there are as many bucks poached as taken legally.


Wow! That's sad.......no wonder its getting hard to let a buck grow to full maturity. I've seen and heard to many times a bucks body laying in an open field or dumped on the side of the road missing only the head. Sad to see all that waste and not giving the buck a fair chase.


----------



## zap

fowl_natured said:


> Wow! That's sad.......no wonder its getting hard to let a buck grow to full maturity. I've seen and heard to many times a bucks body laying in an open field or dumped on the side of the road missing only the head. Sad to see all that waste and not giving the buck a fair chase.



Hornporn = something to show off, does not matter how you got it.


----------



## hunterhewi

Highway patrol and wardens caught some guys poaching around my dads 2 weeks ago they were from arkansas. Not even kidding bout this they had 65 buck heads in one spot and i believe 31 or 32 in another. Makes me sick people doin this. They were just bucks of all calibers


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

hunterhewi said:


> Highway patrol and wardens caught some guys poaching around my dads 2 weeks ago they were from arkansas. Not even kidding bout this they had 65 buck heads in one spot and i believe 31 or 32 in another. Makes me sick people doin this. They were just bucks of all calibers


What in the hell! Makes me want to puke!


----------



## hunterhewi

You and me both. They were just drivin round shootin whatever. The neighbor a very good friend was gettin ready to feed cattle one mornin heard 2 shots on his ground he went to check it out. Asked them what they were doin. He told them he was callin them in and just stay put they told him he aint the law good luck and hauled ass. They caught them in the county over which is only about 10 miles. They had killed a smaller 8 on the neighbors ground. Im sure they shot a bunch on quivira since they were right there by it.


----------



## fowl_natured

hunterhewi said:


> Highway patrol and wardens caught some guys poaching around my dads 2 weeks ago they were from arkansas. Not even kidding bout this they had 65 buck heads in one spot and i believe 31 or 32 in another. Makes me sick people doin this. They were just bucks of all calibers


I'm at a loss for words. I guess I don't umderstand why someone feels the need to shoot/poach that many bucks! I mean....what were tthey gonna do? Transport the heads back to Arkansas, drop the tailgate and say "We did good honey!" With that many heads its almost as if they think they are hunting snow geese! I can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## zap

OCD poachers....


----------



## kstatemallards

Here's the buck the neighbor found that I shot. He went about 3/4 of a mile total after the shot. Looks like I'm going to need to kill a doe to get any meat. Lol. I had my sights set on a couple other bucks but I settled for this one. Scored a little over 133. It's left side and right side have no resemblance of each other. I'm wondering if it was injured at some point. The left base was around 6.5 inches. Right base was just over 4.


----------



## fowl_natured

I know most of him was a waste but glad you found him. At least now you have some closer and can concentrate on a doe now.


----------



## zap

kstatemallards said:


> Here's the buck the neighbor found that I shot. He went about 3/4 of a mile total after the shot. Looks like I'm going to need to kill a doe to get any meat. Lol. I had my sights set on a couple other bucks but I settled for this one. Scored a little over 133. It's left side and right side have no resemblance of each other. I'm wondering if it was injured at some point. The left base was around 6.5 inches. Right base was just over 4.


Sweet, glad that you got your hands on your buck.


----------



## bsstalker

Nice freak nasty mallards!! 

On a different note, Did Yall hear season opened on poachers!


----------



## Chuck N

Hewi. What counties were those poached deer taken from?


----------



## hunterhewi

Stafford was part of them. Thats what county our farm is in and where the neighbor heard the shots. They caught the guys in rice county. Who knows where all of the deer came from!


----------



## hunterhewi

Nice buck mallards! Glad to hear you got your hands on him man! Hope you can put a doe or 2 down for some meat!


----------



## rutnut

hunterhewi said:


> Highway patrol and wardens caught some guys poaching around my dads 2 weeks ago they were from arkansas. Not even kidding bout this they had 65 buck heads in one spot and i believe 31 or 32 in another. Makes me sick people doin this. They were just bucks of all calibers


I'd bet money that those guys were on drugs also


----------



## hunterhewi

Who knows just pisses me off why people gota be greedy its just deer


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I saw a sporky tonight(spike on one side fork on the other) that was it....................


----------



## zap

I parked the Honda hatchback on the edge of the field this afternoon.
Left the hatchback and both doors open and set a stand.
Climbed up to look for what needed trimmed, stood there for a minute.

Two doe walk out and past the car, one looked in.....

I thought she was going to get in......:lol:

I was stuck up there for a half hour until they left.
I should have brought lunch.


----------



## BP1992

kstatemallards said:


> Here's the buck the neighbor found that I shot. He went about 3/4 of a mile total after the shot. Looks like I'm going to need to kill a doe to get any meat. Lol. I had my sights set on a couple other bucks but I settled for this one. Scored a little over 133. It's left side and right side have no resemblance of each other. I'm wondering if it was injured at some point. The left base was around 6.5 inches. Right base was just over 4.


Nice buck


----------



## bsstalker

Zap, shoulda smoked the doe, she may have loaded herself:car::car:


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

11 mixed does/fawns and the spork tonight.


----------



## zap

170p&ywhitail said:


> 11 mixed does/fawns and the spork tonight.


:thumbs_do


----------



## zap

bsstalker said:


> Zap, shoulda smoked the doe, she may have loaded herself:car::car:



All I had was the 9.
25 yards is out of my deer killing range with the carry gun.


----------



## shadetree

Y'all are tougher than I am or have better clothes


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^Toe warmers, hand warmers, and a body warmer or I couldnt do it. Also I keep getting pics of the buck ive been after so that keeps me going.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zap said:


> :thumbs_do


Hey at least I saw more then 1 deer at a time finally. Been slow but they moved tonight and early just not Big Boy, he will slip up sometime here.


----------



## zap

170p&ywhitail said:


> Hey at least I saw more then 1 deer at a time finally. Been slow but they moved tonight and early just not Big Boy, he will slip up sometime here.


That is true......and you saw more deer than I did......:lol:
But I was hoping your target buck would show himself for you.


----------



## zap

shadetree said:


> Y'all are tougher than I am or have better clothes


Im not tuff, but I am ornery...and stubborn.

The right clothes definitely helped the past few days.


----------



## zap

Its a tad nippy this morning and looks like flakes are starting to come down.....


----------



## MBaboon

zap said:


> Its a tad nippy this morning and looks like flakes are starting to come down.....


I got out of my subdivision ready for my 50 mile drive and started slipping an sliding with some freezing drizzle. I type this from my couch where I will stay. Between the hazardous drive, the cold, 4 straight sits without a glimpse of a deer, it's just not worth it today. 

Hell of a season. Blew a shot on a good buck in late October and have not seen a shooter since. Yesterday I had a big coyote stopped broadside within 50 yards. My .270 was well rested against the tree, cross hairs right on his shoulder..dead to rights. He would have been my first yote...pull the trigger and CLICK. Dud primer. Let me tell you that was about the loudest click ever. Like those dreams everyone who owns guns have at the moment of truth when there gun does not work. Talk about one lucky yote....and on the flipside one disgruntled hunter. There is still time and everyday is a new day. 

Good luck to everyone else out there. Think warm thoughts.


----------



## kspseshooter

Feels pretty good here by the woodstove. Looks cold outside. Good luck to the guys who are toughing it out


----------



## dbowhunter

zap said:


> I parked the Honda hatchback on the edge of the field this afternoon.
> Left the hatchback and both doors open and set a stand.
> Climbed up to look for what needed trimmed, stood there for a minute.
> 
> Two doe walk out and past the car, one looked in.....
> 
> I thought she was going to get in......:lol:
> 
> I was stuck up there for a half hour until they left.
> I should have brought lunch.


Hey Zap, at least she didn't get in, and give you the hoof while driving away!!!!lol


----------



## zap

dbowhunter said:


> Hey Zap, at least she didn't get in, and give you the hoof while driving away!!!!lol


:lol:


----------



## zap

Took a ride around the wildlife area to see how many firearms hunters were out.....I was surprised that there were very few.

Did not see one deer.


----------



## Vabaseball10

I posted my picture on AT earlier but I didn't find the Kansas Hunting thread until recently if you've seen it I apologize, just wanted to add another picture to this forum. This is a buck I killed earlier in the season. I'm from Virginia so this is a big deer for me. But to clear the air, I hold a resident tag for Kansas now. I don't want to light that fire.


----------



## bsstalker

^^^looks like you baited him right into the back of your truck!!!


----------



## bsstalker

Any word on that poached giant around Oswego?

JWilson chime in buddy, any pics? I searched and found a poached one from Oct. '11 from the same unit that was a pretty nice one.


----------



## JWilson90

bsstalker said:


> Any word on that poached giant around Oswego?
> 
> JWilson chime in buddy, any pics? I searched and found a poached one from Oct. '11 from the same unit that was a pretty nice one.


Its actually been real hush hush. Havent seen any pics or anything.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Tuesday and Wednesday evenings I had three bucks with six does and two fawns that came into the backyard right before dark. All were running together, although the does and fawns eventually moved away from the bucks. I'd guess that all of those does had already been bred as the bucks showed no signs of chasing or even checking them out. But it’s time for the second rut and the boys will be after the later breeders. 

As expected, the bucks have lost a lot of weight. Here's a picture I got earlier of what I think are the same two bucks in velvet.


----------



## Vabaseball10

That corn was actually headed to some cows but when I pt the deer in the back the antlers ripped the bag


bsstalker said:


> ^^^looks like you baited him right into the back of your truck!!!


----------



## zap

Vabaseball10 said:


> That corn was actually headed to some cows but when I pt the deer in the back the antlers ripped the bag


Nice buck, brother!


----------



## zap

We got a good dusting of snow.
Tomorrow will be good to spot check areas for big tracks.
Maybe get a line on one.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Reports I am hearing from firearms hunters is that there are no deer around.........nobody is seeing anything. These are all on private farms, don't know anything about public.

Supports my own conclusions........


----------



## zap

I am hunting public and not seeing many gun hunters.....


----------



## hunterhewi

Heard on public the gun hunters arent seein squat either


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Im finally seeing does, but no bucks. Heading out when I get off at 3, hope to be in the stand by 4......hope im not to late!


----------



## sleeperls

All but one of my mature deer are half rack. Busted off.

Its going to be a crappy shed season.


----------



## Chuck N

After I tagged out on my lease, the landowner has seen 2 giants.
It was pretty hard for me to pass up on mine tho.
Hoping they will be back next year.


----------



## zmax hunter

i heard a 220 fell to a vehicle collision, and i know of another incredible giant killed by a rifle hunter. anyone hunting in these temps has got Tenacity,..Grit,..and Sticktoitivness,..lol


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> Heard on public the gun hunters arent seein squat either


I walked three miles of public today.....all crop field edges.
Not one deer track in the snow.

10 bushel pile of corn that got spilled.....not one track around it.


I did find a lone track near where I parked my car.


----------



## fowl_natured

zap said:


> I walked three miles of public today.....all crop field edges.
> Not one deer track in the snow.
> 
> 10 bushel pile of corn that got spilled.....not one track around it.
> 
> 
> *I did find a lone track near where I parked my car*.


you reckon it only had 1 leg? :icon_1_lol:

In all seriosness that doesnt sound to promising not seeing any tracks in that distance. Especially around a huge corn pile!


----------



## zap

fowl_natured said:


> you reckon it only had 1 leg? :icon_1_lol:
> 
> In all seriosness that doesnt sound to promising not seeing any tracks in that distance. Especially around a huge corn pile!


Not good at all.



That a block of 6x6, I guess they got a tractor stuck at the spill.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Seen 3 small bucks and a doe tonight.


----------



## zap

170p&ywhitail said:


> Seen 3 small bucks and a doe tonight.


Deer numbers down in your area this season, overall?


----------



## kansasboi

dnharcher said:


> Great buck! Way to get it done in the late season. Was he still chasing or coming into a food source?


Thanks for the comments guys! Went back home on Wednesday to try my luck, sitting in my blind looking at Facebook and see that the neighbors got a nice ten point we had on cam that morning and it died in the wheat next to my blind. Didn't go in the morning letting the area cool down...or maybe it was -9 and the bed felt better than my blind lol. Finally got out around 3 with dad and as I'm slipping in spot this guy with 2 other bucks & 3 does. I hit the deck and glass him and he has me pegged. They finally retreat into the cover and I make it to blind. Around 5 they come back out and head toward the wheat, then get spooky and head the other way. I think they gutted the buck the morning before over there somewhere, but for whatever reason it didn't bother this guy as he fed for about 10 mins then headed my way. 

Between clammering around trying to get the window open, moving my heater and everything else he passed my best shooting widow and stopped at 35. Drew back and let her fly, not sure if I hit a limb or pulled the shot, but arrow entered in front of shoulder and exited opposite shoulder. He went 40 yards an piled up! Only the second deer I've killed in December so I'm pretty pumped. Roughed him out at 148" & some change, 24" wide coming straight at me got the ole knees shaking! Good luck to everybody still after them, might still try to get my dad on one the next couple of weeks.


----------



## zap

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## zmax hunter

thats awesomecksboi...simply awesome!


----------



## ikeinks

Sweet buck!!!!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats on the cold weather buck.


----------



## tc2506

congrats great buck!!!


----------



## REDVANES

Pretty deer!... congrats!


----------



## top pin 56

Great buck Kansasboi!!


----------



## shaffer88

Great deer kansasboi


----------



## BigDeer

Just got back from our rifle season hunt and definitely saw far less numbers than in years past. Scary really. Usually opening morning for the past 15 years I'd see 25+, this year I saw 4 and that was late before getting up. We both connected on good bucks so the trip was great, but left us wondering if EHD or something happened.

Great buck Kansasboi!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zap said:


> Deer numbers down in your area this season, overall?


Appears that way. Been going down for a few years now. This cold weather did get a group of 10 does/fawns together but until then I was lucky to see A doe on a hunt. Ive seen more forks and spikes then anything.


----------



## PhezntHntr

Deer numbers are way down from talking to hunters, personal observation and seeing less road kills across the state. EHD in eastern ks and the drought in western ks has really done a number on the deer/wildlife population in general.


----------



## bsstalker

QUESTION FOR ALL !! I am seeing a few less deer too. But I haven't seen any carcasses or skeletons to lead me to believe EHD hit, and I walk ALOT of ground! ANY OF YALLS seeing any carcasses or skeletons?????


----------



## zap

You need to know where to look......


----------



## bsstalker

^MYLANTA did you find all those zap???


----------



## zap

bsstalker said:


> ^MYLANTA did you find all those zap???


No, I found WAY more than that.


----------



## bsstalker

WOW, you either cover ALOT of ground or EHD hit like Katrina in your spots or both!


----------



## zap

I like to walk in the woods......


----------



## sleeperls

Just do like i do zap.

Have the back of your truck all bloody. Then throw in some rope, a shovel, and some bolt cutters. I had a boat paddle in mine as well for added effect.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> Just do like i do zap.
> 
> Have the back of your truck all bloody. Then throw in some rope, a shovel, and some bolt cutters. I had a boat paddle in mine as well for added effect.






:lol:


----------



## dbowhunter

I have been reviewing this thread since the beginning and haven’t posted but once. Sorry, I am not a resident, but I am a landowner and I have a deep passion for Kansas. If you look at all the comments throughout this thread, we as hunters, really need to be concerned. Last year was pretty slow but had a couple of good ones on camera at least. I did find 2 deer carcasses last year 100 yards apart in the same draw. I didn’t go out of the way to look for more though as I was trying to tag out. I inquired about EHD to the KDWP and they told me there were no EHD cases in my area. They tried convincing me they probably died due to the drought. 
This year the deer sightings in south central Kansas (Unit 16) were definitely the lowest I have seen in at least 12+ years. No road kills, nighttime sightings driving, minimal buck sign, and not much on the camera either. Not only the sightings but the quality is way down. The biggest buck I saw was a 150” 8 pt. Nice buck but not what I was looking for. The only reason my bow came off of my bow hanger was to climb down out of my stand every evening. It was really disappointing. I know the 2200-2400 permits each year in unit 16 are not helping the situation. This area cannot handle that much pressure. 

Anybody else hunt unit 16 have much different results?


----------



## shadetree

No sir, but unit 18 was the worst for deer sightings, sign etc than I have seen since I moved to Kansas 18 years ago.
I thought last year was bad but this year was a lot worse.


----------



## shadetree

And for the life of me I cannot understand why the state opened a rifle whitetail doe season early.


----------



## dbowhunter

It's all about the mighty $$$$$$. They are definitely not managing the resource.


----------



## shaffer88

supply and demand. . . in time the demand will drop like a rock, once the supply is decimated. until then they could careless about the supply and demand is high so be like the duck dynasty crew and get paid when you can.


----------



## AintNoGriz

I know for a fact that deer numbers are down in Central Ks. This year was as bad as last year for me. It's one thing to not see mature bucks, but another when you just are not seeing does or anything.......

Talk daily w/ firearms hunters coming into the dealership and it's the same song and dance with them.....where are all the deer? Our body shop manager finally cut his vacation short and came back into work cause he was tired of wasting his vacation days and not seeing any deer......

I only found this one dead head last Feb (grossed 170") unsure how it died. Could of been from a car, firearm hunter, drought, who knows. I know last year, my spots all lost water on them, so maybe the deer did not die, but maybe they just left those properties to find water and just never returned??


----------



## MBaboon

Still have a buck tag here, and like many of you my deer sightings have vanished. Things were good in late October and gradually tapered off to nothing. I have been skunked the last 5 times out now. I hunt a property that has wheat coming in nicely, still has cut corn on the ground, as well as some remnants of beans, and plenty of bedding ground. Wheat is abundant on neighboring properties for miles around, but the corn and beans seem to be rare. Am I missing another food source that deer like more than these right now? What if any deer are you guys seeing in the evening and what are they feeding on?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I didnt see a deer lastnight. Getting really bummed.


----------



## DeftArrow

Before seeing this one, I started a thread on this very topic yesterday to get everyone's input. 

Looks like we're not alone. Our place in south central Kansas was dismal this year. Thought last year was bad because we didn't have enough moisture to grow wheat. Had wheat this year and dramatically fewer deer. 

Didn't see a single fawn. In that wide-open country, we used to see 20 to 60 deer in a morning glassing session. By day three, me and my partner had seen 10 deer combined. I killed the only mature buck we had on camera the second day, and he left on day 4 not having seen a single buck. 

Game Warden in our area (unit 16) is reported to have said the population is down 80%. 

The burning question in my mind, is will the country ever recover?


----------



## DeftArrow

zap said:


> You need to know where to look......


Zap, where are you located? Need to cover our turf this winter to see know if we had the same die-off. Sure seems like it.


----------



## Fullstrutter

The last few pages of this thread are depressing. Equally as depressing as my 16 day rut hunt was this year in NE KS. Deer numbers especially mature buck numbers are down all over the state...especially Eastern KS all the way out to central KS. For the first time ever, I'm actually considering giving KS a couple years to recover and trying a different state. Not sure if I will or not...but this is just so freakin depressing. Just having these thoughts go through my mind is a major bummer. I can't believe how hard KS has been hit. If I am thinking this, clearly others are as well. This is definitely going to be affecting the "demand" to hunt KS, as was mentioned in a previous post. What a shame how badly the supply has been affected. I really hope KS can rebound, but it sounds like it could take 3-5+ years for it to get back to where it was pre-drought/EHD/2011. 

Discuss.


----------



## DeftArrow

Fullstrutter said:


> The last few pages of this thread are depressing. Equally as depressing as my 16 day rut hunt was this year in NE KS. Deer numbers especially mature buck numbers are down all over the state...especially Eastern KS all the way out to central KS. For the first time ever, I'm actually considering giving KS a couple years to recover and trying a different state. Not sure if I will or not...but this is just so freakin depressing. Just having these thoughts go through my mind is a major bummer. I can't believe how hard KS has been hit. If I am thinking this, clearly others are as well. This is definitely going to be affecting the "demand" to hunt KS, as was mentioned in a previous post. What a shame how badly the supply has been affected. I really hope KS can rebound, but it sounds like it could take 3-5+ years for it to get back to where it was pre-drought/EHD/2011.
> 
> 
> Discuss.


I'm thinking 5 years is the very minimum with some serious change in conditions. I have 7 to 10 in my mind. The good news is, the hunter numbers are way down in our area which will give the deer a shot at rebounding.


----------



## BigDeer

Talked to our landowner one day and I asked him if he found any dead deer on the property and he said he found 3. I'm sure he didn't look very hard either. The landowner thought it was 'blue tongue'. Either EHD or BT, something is up with the numbers in our area (unit 11).


----------



## zap

Fullstrutter said:


> The last few pages of this thread are depressing. Equally as depressing as my 16 day rut hunt was this year in NE KS. Deer numbers especially mature buck numbers are down all over the state...especially Eastern KS all the way out to central KS. For the first time ever, I'm actually considering giving KS a couple years to recover and trying a different state. Not sure if I will or not...but this is just so freakin depressing. Just having these thoughts go through my mind is a major bummer. I can't believe how hard KS has been hit. If I am thinking this, clearly others are as well. This is definitely going to be affecting the "demand" to hunt KS, as was mentioned in a previous post. What a shame how badly the supply has been affected. I really hope KS can rebound, but it sounds like it could take 3-5+ years for it to get back to where it was pre-drought/EHD/2011.
> 
> Discuss.


See ya in 5.......:lol:
Thanks.


----------



## sooner77

I hunt very SE Nebraska and it was hit terribly hard. We have 2300 acres total of great deer ground leased and took 3 deer, 2, 3 year olds and a 4 year old. I amcurrently looking at far SE Kansas for a lease to let ours rest for a few years. It is depressing, especially when you run trail cams and get very few pictures of quality bucks. At least Nebraska took away the free antlerless tags. Funny that in 2012 it was earn a buck where with a rifle you had to check in a doe or you couldn't harvest a buck.


Fullstrutter said:


> The last few pages of this thread are depressing. Equally as depressing as my 16 day rut hunt was this year in NE KS. Deer numbers especially mature buck numbers are down all over the state...especially Eastern KS all the way out to central KS. For the first time ever, I'm actually considering giving KS a couple years to recover and trying a different state. Not sure if I will or not...but this is just so freakin depressing. Just having these thoughts go through my mind is a major bummer. I can't believe how hard KS has been hit. If I am thinking this, clearly others are as well. This is definitely going to be affecting the "demand" to hunt KS, as was mentioned in a previous post. What a shame how badly the supply has been affected. I really hope KS can rebound, but it sounds like it could take 3-5+ years for it to get back to where it was pre-drought/EHD/2011.
> 
> Discuss.


----------



## Chuck N

I think coyotes are part of the problem too. Where I hunt in so central Ks coyotes are a huge problem.
I wonder how many deer per year a single coyote consumes.
I shoot every damn one I see.


----------



## zap

Yotes kill way more adult deer than most folks think they do and they kill a lot of fawns.


----------



## tc2506

how about all the poaching post,s throughout this thread, thats gotta puta big dent in mature buck populations, i dont recall the exact numbers posted but some of these bust involved a large # of mature bucks, escpecialy that 1 out west.


----------



## tc2506

zap said:


> Yotes kill way more adult deer than most folks think they do and they kill a lot of fawns.


yep


----------



## zap

tc2506 said:


> how about all the poaching post,s throughout this thread, thats gotta puta big dent in mature buck populations, i dont recall the exact numbers posted but some of these bust involved a large # of mature bucks, escpecialy that 1 out west.


KDWP believes as many deer are poached as are taken legally, at least that is the info given to me by a wildlife area manager.
Its my opinion that a lot of poached bucks get tagged.

But KDWP has no accurate harvest numbers.....


----------



## Matte

Also if you ask around the number of good bucks hit and never recovered is staggering. I know of at 23 good bucks shot this season never found by a lot of different hunters I talk to. Western Kansas is down and I mean way down from last year our local Locker checked in around 400 deer last year. This year he has only checked in 62.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Kansas is going through a culmination of bad variables all at once...Some are controllable. EHD, overharvest in some areas, Excess NR tags, firearm doe seasons, and overall poor management of the resource by the KDWP and "Tourism". It's tough to see this happening to a state I enjoy coming over to hunt. I hope some people get the big picture and make some changes for the future.


----------



## ksgobbler

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Kansas is going through a culmination of bad variables all at once...Some are controllable. EHD, overharvest in some areas, Excess NR tags, firearm doe seasons, and overall poor management of the resource by the KDWP and "Tourism". It's tough to see this happening to a state I enjoy coming over to hunt. I hope some people get the big picture and make some changes for the future.


I actually got to talk to Secretary Jennison last month. He said they had to fight tooth and nail to keep tag levels stagnant this year. Lots of pressure from the legislature to increase tags. Everyone knows the deer numbers are down, but the state still pimps the wildlife hard. At least they are finally admitting we have an issue with dwindling turkey populations and dropping it to 1 fall bird starting in 2014.

On a side note cousin shot a big one last night. He says it will be in the 170s. They have no pics of this buck on any trail cameras at all it just kinda showed up.


----------



## Hawkfarm

I started a separate thread about the effects of EHD or Blue Tongue in 2012. Our deer population is down at least 50% and we have a general lack of older bucks. We've had EHD before but have never seen such a reduction as we are seeing now. But we also have a big road hunting and poaching problem so part of the buck loss is most likely due to that. Not a good year and prospects going forward do not look rosy.


----------



## Rfordkc

I've posted several times commenting on the drastic reduction of deer numbers in Johnson and Miami County. I've estimated the numbers are down 90%. No road kill. No deer standing around in the usual places. No deer in the food plots. No tracks. They are just gone. Some on camera, but just a few and always the same ones. I cannot describe the difference except to say where I used to see deer every single day I've not seen them all year. Last year was the turning point. Before that I would see several deer no matter when I went out even sitting in the same spot several days in a row. Now I never see deer in those same spots. I'm not shooting does this year and hope that helps, but since I'm not seeing any I don't know how it will. I'm going to beef up my food plots, cut in some areas for bedding spots, and shoot any coyote that I can to see if I can get things back on track. 

I did go to Bourban County a week ago on a well-managed, private spot, and there were quite a few deer. I don't see much difference in the land from my spots but there's something.


----------



## zap

I have seen pretty good numbers on some spots and not so good numbers on others.


----------



## bsstalker

I think your whole paragraph hit all the nails in the head right there Fullstrutter!


----------



## KSQ2

sooner77 said:


> I hunt very SE Nebraska and it was hit terribly hard. We have 2300 acres total of great deer ground leased and took 3 deer, 2, 3 year olds jand a 4 year old. I amcurrently looking at far SE Kansas for a lease to let ours rest for a few years. It is depressing, especially when you run trail cams and get very few pictures of quality bucks. At least Nebraska took away the free antlerless tags. Funny that in 2012 it was earn a buck where with a rifle you had to check in a doe or you couldn't harvest a buck.


Don't expect to be much better SE Kansas, deer kills have WAY down this year. A friend near Sedan brought in 19 rifle hunters last week, total kill number was one 3 year old 8.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK

KSQ2 said:


> Don't expect to be much better SE Kansas, deer kills have WAY down this year. A friend near Sedan brought in 19 rifle hunters last week, total kill number was one 3 year old 8.


I'm assuming your friend is a guide? This is off the topic, but this is what's wrong with outfitters! If 1 out of 19 RIFLE HUNTERS kill one deer in Kansas, there is something way wrong! Id be curious how much low pressure land your friend has to place 19 rifle hunters on separate tracts? This guy truly believed that 19 guys had a good chance at a quality buck? Was there any way the previous quote would have read my friend's clients went 19 for 19 on great bucks last week? I understand the answer is no, but 1 out of 19 is ridiculous. Website, few trail cam pics, few kill pics, bam I'm an outfitter.


----------



## mdnabors

Fullstrutter said:


> The last few pages of this thread are depressing. Equally as depressing as my 16 day rut hunt was this year in NE KS. Deer numbers especially mature buck numbers are down all over the state...especially Eastern KS all the way out to central KS. For the first time ever, I'm actually considering giving KS a couple years to recover and trying a different state. Not sure if I will or not...but this is just so freakin depressing. Just having these thoughts go through my mind is a major bummer. I can't believe how hard KS has been hit. If I am thinking this, clearly others are as well. This is definitely going to be affecting the "demand" to hunt KS, as was mentioned in a previous post. What a shame how badly the supply has been affected. I really hope KS can rebound, but it sounds like it could take 3-5+ years for it to get back to where it was pre-drought/EHD/2011.
> 
> Discuss.


Funny thing, it seemed opposite for us in SE KS around 12&14. Granted, it's nothing like it was 5-6 years ago with the numbers of 150+ bucks, but pretty dang good nonetheless. Lots of deer, lots of mature bucks and young bucks too this season. I'm not sure how many, if any, dead deer were found early in year. Almost everyone who hunted killed a nice buck. 4 good deer taken off there from Nov 13-22 and 2 more on Nov 30 and Dec 3. Biggest two went 160ish and 170ish and all were rutting and responding to horns. Great year for us on our place. Too bad I didn't get to make the trip this year myself. Had to live vicariously through my buddies. Will definitely be there next November. 

Hope the other parts of the state recover in a hurry for y'all!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Last 3 sits I have seen 2 small bucks. Pics all at night dang near. Good news is the one im after is still showing up. Sad news is he is the only one on the place worth taking.......If I dont get him by the last week of season I am going to try my other spot that I have hardly been to. There are more deer there and maybe 3 shooters if they survive this week.


----------



## sleeperls

Dont give up man. Mature bucks are still running funnels in daylight hours here. Some are heading out at 2pm to feed.


----------



## aeast236

In my area there was lots of activity leading up to and during rut (including several big mature bucks) then it's like they vanished...even the does. Everyone I've talked to around here is having the same observation. Im hunting Reno county btw.


----------



## bsstalker

IT seems that EHD, overharvesting of does (poor resource management)and the out of control coyote population are the problem to the dwindling deer population. Poaching is rampant and needs to be cut down to minimums with stiffer fines and punishment. BUT poaching IMO is aimed more at trophy caliber bucks. NOT defending poachers but if all the P&Ys and B&Cs were completely gone throughout the entire state, the does will still get bred by the smaller bucks and the population would still be constant. I have seen a 500 pound plus heifer that was taken down by yotes 3 yrs ago. I hardly see any rabbits around here and sometimes when leaving the stand I hear 30-40 of the *******s howling.

How long have the regulations been the way they are allowing 1-4 does depending on the unit?

Any of you guys body repairmen or know of any? Surley they haven't been busy fixing deer hit vehicles this season.


----------



## mikehurt

LIV2HNTOK said:


> Website, few trail cam pics, few kill pics, bam I'm an outfitter.


Outfitters are as common as meth in WL county....... :wink:


----------



## dbowhunter

mikehurt said:


> Outfitters are as common as meth in WL county....... :wink:


Same as Barber Co. The only problem is they take so many guys that will shoot anything/something just because they paid for a hunt. Look at the guy that posted above, the outfitter took 19 guys. I've been in diners in the evenings and heard some of the conversations... I'm gonna shoot something, that's what I paid for. That is the mentality, which I understand to some extent. Some people may save a lifetime to go on a hunt so they feel as though they must shoot something. That is why permit control and limitations are needed as in the years past.


----------



## cunninghamww

This is only my second year living in Kansas as a resident so I don't have much history with the state (and it feels like I missed out on the glory days before I moved here)...has KS always been a one buck state? Has there ever been an antler restriction? What, in your opinion, would help the state move back towards a more mature herd?


----------



## kstatemallards

Numbers seem to be down in my area. Coyote numbers seem to be at an all time high. Got a pic of 4 of them in a single trail cam pic this year. They look really healthy also. I'm going to focus on killing the crap out of them pretty soon.


----------



## KSQ2

LIV2HNTOK said:


> I'm assuming your friend is a guide? This is off the topic, but this is what's wrong with outfitters! If 1 out of 19 RIFLE HUNTERS kill one deer in Kansas, there is something way wrong! Id be curious how much low pressure land your friend has to place 19 rifle hunters on separate tracts? This guy truly believed that 19 guys had a good chance at a quality buck? Was there any way the previous quote would have read my friend's clients went 19 for 19 on great bucks last week? I understand the answer is no, but 1 out of 19 is ridiculous. Website, few trail cam pics, few kill pics, bam I'm an outfitter.


Not a guide, a rancher. And he will have another 20 non-res ready to come next year too. Pretty easy $ really. And every hunting show out there does all the advertising he needs. Website? Who needs a website? He doesn't even own a trail cam. Lol!


----------



## mikehurt

*dbowhunter*

I agree. It is depressing. It is also my opinion that Non Res. tag #'s need reduced drastically, but I am skeptical that it will ever happen for one reason. $$$$$$.

To go along with your point. I am good friends with the son of an local outfitter. They are a farm family that started in the business in the 80's guiding quail hunts. (No birds now either.) They are good people and are kind enough to let me **** hunt after deer season. This year they only had 36 deer hunters for all seasons combined, 16 of which were bow hunters. ( I can't name you 16 *local* bow hunters. ) Their have been years when they had 25+ bow hunters. They had a decent success rate but as usual the vast majority of the bucks harvested were 2 and 3 year olds. Not surprisingly, zero doe's were harvested. There are many more outfitters just like them.
What will the deer herd around here look like in 10 years? I guess I can't answer that question with any certainty, but it does not look promising. 

Unfortunately the prospect of the almighty dollar trumps common sense.


----------



## Vermin93

If it makes you guys feel any better, I've bought nonresident archery permits for the past 3 years in units 11/12 and I've eaten all 3 buck tags. In fact, I've killed one doe in 3 years of deer hunting SE Kansas. I will not shoot a young buck in Kansas. This year I scouted winter, spring and fall and I ran 7 cameras in the areas that I hunt, but I didn't get nearly as many deer on camera as I expected I would - even over mineral attractants like a Trophy Rock in the summer. What's depressing is how few mature bucks I've gotten on camera. I saw one mature buck from a stand this year, but an ethical shot never presented itself. 

Lately I started to think that I may not spend the $400+ in permits and license to hunt Kansas in 2014, but now it's become a mission for me to kill a mature buck there. It's proven to be a much bigger challenge than I ever thought it would and I'm not the type to accept defeat. Guess I'm stubborn. The city of Parsons has pocketed a few thousand $'s from me over the past 3 years in hotel, food, drink and gas purchases, and they'll probably get about the same from me next year. 

I will say that the area I hunt has a definite poaching problem. I spent a few days during my November trip hunting southeast of Parsons in the Mined Lands WMA just for a change of scenery. I saw deer every hunt, but no shooters. Each night after shooting light, as I climbed down and headed back to my truck, I heard rifle shots....then a noisy truck racing down the road....then the truck would jump off road, stop and idle....then the tailgate would slam shut....then the truck would race off. I just shook my head in disgust each time. 

I believe my work schedule will allow me to return to Kansas in early January to hopefully get a doe during the extended anterless season. At this point I just want to shoot an arrow at a deer and put some venison in the freezer. I also bought a sweet new 22-250. I'll be putting a scope on it soon and plan to join the war against Kansas coyotes this winter. I have never coyote hunted, but I hear it's fun. I intend to find out.


----------



## Rfordkc

cunninghamww said:


> This is only my second year living in Kansas as a resident so I don't have much history with the state (and it feels like I missed out on the glory days before I moved here)...has KS always been a one buck state? Has there ever been an antler restriction? What, in your opinion, would help the state move back towards a more mature herd?


I can't go back very far, but it been a one buck state for a while, and probably forever. No antler restriction. I started hunting deer fairly recently, but the last two years saw a precipitous drop off in numbers. I think the deer population in the area I hunt, Johnson and Miami Counties, is down 90%. I don't know why...EHD, coyotes, drought, and other environmental reasons is my guess. The places I used to see deer aren't hunted or over-hunted. The deer in the urban areas are gone too. So they weren't shot. 
I saw very few fawns this year and didn't have much on my cameras. 

Everything cycles. I hunted pheasant in Iowa for years and it went from zero pheasants to more than you could count. Now its back to nearly nothing. The good news, I guess, is that no one is hunting anymore (in the area we hunt) so there are always a few birds for the persistent.


----------



## bbruno

We saw an increase this year on our ground in ne ks. Combined we would morning hunts where we saw 15 deer total. Up considerablely from last year. Saw a pile of 3 yr olds. Did get pics of a giant 8 that should push boone. He looked to be 4yr old. Looked to have at least 30in standing tine per side. Impressive. Buddy saw him one day bedded with doe.

Things are definitely not like they were in 2011...but at least we saw some deer lol. 2012 was worst I have ever seen it. Honestly its so spotty. Crazy.


----------



## zap

EHD effected deer on a local level, I have seen good numbers and some low numbers in the same county.
The rut trickled this season also, so that effects how many deer folks see.

We could use ar's.


----------



## zmax hunter

ar's *are* now legal Marty,..:becky:


----------



## kstatemallards

Vermin93 said:


> If it makes you guys feel any better, I've bought nonresident archery permits for the past 3 years in units 11/12 and I've eaten all 3 buck tags. In fact, I've killed one doe in 3 years of deer hunting SE Kansas. I will not shoot a young buck in Kansas. This year I scouted winter, spring and fall and I ran 7 cameras in the areas that I hunt, but I didn't get nearly as many deer on camera as I expected I would - even over mineral attractants like a Trophy Rock in the summer. What's depressing is how few mature bucks I've gotten on camera. I saw one mature buck from a stand this year, but an ethical shot never presented itself.
> 
> Lately I started to think that I may not spend the $400+ in permits and license to hunt Kansas in 2014, but now it's become a mission for me to kill a mature buck there. It's proven to be a much bigger challenge than I ever thought it would and I'm not the type to accept defeat. Guess I'm stubborn. The city of Parsons has pocketed a few thousand $'s from me over the past 3 years in hotel, food, drink and gas purchases, and they'll probably get about the same from me next year.
> 
> I will say that the area I hunt has a definite poaching problem. I spent a few days during my November trip hunting southeast of Parsons in the Mined Lands WMA just for a change of scenery. I saw deer every hunt, but no shooters. Each night after shooting light, as I climbed down and headed back to my truck, I heard rifle shots....then a noisy truck racing down the road....then the truck would jump off road, stop and idle....then the tailgate would slam shut....then the truck would race off. I just shook my head in disgust each time.
> 
> I believe my work schedule will allow me to return to Kansas in early January to hopefully get a doe during the extended anterless season. At this point I just want to shoot an arrow at a deer and put some venison in the freezer. I also bought a sweet new 22-250. I'll be putting a scope on it soon and plan to join the war against Kansas coyotes this winter. I have never coyote hunted, but I hear it's fun. I intend to find out.


My out of state buddy hunted my spot for three years from 2010-2012 and never shot a buck. You're not alone! 

People need to realize that Kansas hunting isn't about quantity...it's about quality. I've never seen a good amount of deer but I do have some big ones on my area. You have to be willing (not talking about you Vermin) to hunt hard and long in this state to kill mature bucks on a consistent basis. 

Last year I saw several dead deer from EHD. The drought this summer wasn't as bad but it still wasn't average. The creek that runs through my woods has been dry for the past 3 years. It used to have a steady running water through it the whole year. It will take a couple years of calm winters and good spring rains to bring back the deer imho. 

The fact that every nonresident can come and hunt is the biggest problem...poachers have been around forever.


----------



## zmax hunter

The only way to move back, toward a more mature herd is to* Limit* opportunity.

The opportunity to hunt Ks deer increases every year in some aspect or other.

From more nr tags, to any season resident permits, the removal of youth age limits, to inline ml's and now the xgun inclusion. It all equals more dead deer. With todays scents, baits, clothes, modern equipment,..its never been so easy to kill a deer. 

even resident firearms hunters used to have to select a unit to hunt, we used to have a resident draw, our youth age limit was 12, our ml season was for tradition guns,..flint locks and such,..along came the inline, sabots,, scopes,..etc...

The state used to have a bounty on coyotes and before gas went thru the roof we used to have alot of coyote hunters with dogs, we still have some in our area and they can catch 60 or more in a few months, but,..they have lost access to alot of the properties. even all the wiha is off limits to the dog hunters,.

Throw in urban sprawl, landowners pushing out trees to farm crops, the increased speed limits on hwys, ks used to be dotted with thousands of small farms, today there are many large corporate farms , every time a small farm sells, whoever had permission to hunt it most likely lost that property to hunt..etc.


----------



## zap

zmax hunter said:


> ar's *are* now legal Marty,..:becky:



Antler restrictions...:lol:


----------



## sleeperls

I went on tresspasser/poacher patrol tonight. I arrived and one of my hunters was already there just chilling doing the same thing. I took the oppertunity to joing the orange army and snuck down on the 20 does we where watching from the hill.

Snuck out into the field and got prone in the dirt. Ranged her at 313 yards and did some math for my bdc radical. Put the 300 yard mark on her and let it eat. Doe down. It was the hunt i needed. Show up, spot deer, get a shot all in 10-15 minutes. I havnt shot a deer with my rifle in 2 years. Ive actually had the same 4 shells. I had to load some up to verify zero, 200,300,400 yards. 

This will be my last deer of the year, even if i still have another tag. I feel ive taken enough from this heard. There was 20 does and a few bucks in the field tonight.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Lastnight a buddy was hunting and had 2 bucks at about 10 yds and one had shed both sides, the other had shed one side. This is about the earliest we have seen any shedding of antlers. Hopefully they wont get shot in the January antlerless season that I wish the state would do away with!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I also feel the state will not reduce NR tags like mentioned above. But I feel they will reduce themselves because the only reason NRs come here is to shoot a big buck, well when the big bucks are gone there will be no more NR tags sold and the state will wonder where there money went.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> I went on tresspasser/poacher patrol tonight. I arrived and one of my hunters was already there just chilling doing the same thing. I took the oppertunity to joing the orange army and snuck down on the 20 does we where watching from the hill.
> 
> Snuck out into the field and got prone in the dirt. Ranged her at 313 yards and did some math for my bdc radical. Put the 300 yard mark on her and let it eat. Doe down. It was the hunt i needed. Show up, spot deer, get a shot all in 10-15 minutes. I havnt shot a deer with my rifle in 2 years. Ive actually had the same 4 shells. I had to load some up to verify zero, 200,300,400 yards.
> 
> This will be my last deer of the year, even if i still have another tag. I feel ive taken enough from this heard. There was 20 does and a few bucks in the field tonight.


Nice shootin, brother!

Happy holidays.


----------



## Rfordkc

170p&ywhitail said:


> Lastnight a buddy was hunting and had 2 bucks at about 10 yds and one had shed both sides, the other had shed one side. This is about the earliest we have seen any shedding of antlers. Hopefully they wont get shot in the January antlerless season that I wish the state would do away with!


I almost shot one like that my first year ... two big bucks and one great big "doe" came walking in and I was ready to fill my doe tag...at the last second I thought "that can't be right" and sure enough it was shedded buck travelling with his buddies. Still legal, of course, but that wasn't my goal. 

I was out this morning and saw one pair of hunters (gun) on private land and two trucks parked along the road on public land...don't think the gunners are doing much damage. I saw no deer on my travels.


----------



## Matte

I look at several other surrounding states. The deer now all look about the same in size and Antler Structure as compared to photos Since 2006 when I joined AT. I always wonder a few things like why travel and spend all that money if you can hunt the same quality of deer in your backyard.

I then ask myself when I am done hunting my Kansas Buck for the year what else should I hunt. Oklahoma comes to mind as that state has very cheap land leases in parts and the way I read it $280 for 2 Buck Tags and 4 Doe tags. Sounds fun to our group so we are going to travel to Oklahoma on an 800 acre farm we can lease for $500 total. I see the fun in traveling now as group it seems less expensive to do.


----------



## ADoura

I was blown away that KS does not require hunters to register the harvest of deer.

It is simple to have a phone call system in place for hunters to call in and register a harvest. 

They sell all these tags and have no record of them being used.

This is part of the problem as well...


----------



## zap

Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## bushytail

I'm a nonresident and this past November while setting in my stand I had a doe & fawn poached out of the field in front of me... That's a problem.


----------



## fowl_natured

Rfordkc said:


> I almost shot one like that my first year ... two big bucks and one great big "doe" came walking in and I was ready to fill my doe tag...at the last second I thought "that can't be right" and sure enough it was shedded buck travelling with his buddies. Still legal, of course, but that wasn't my goal.
> 
> I was out this morning and saw one pair of hunters (gun) on private land and two trucks parked along the road on public land...*don't think the gunners are doing much damage. I saw no deer on my travels*.


This proves the damage is already done. It is the same across the entire state from comments & posts I've read.


----------



## Vabaseball10

The lack of reporting deer is absolutely the most ridiculous part of the management of the wildlife I've ever heard. I'm originally from VA and this is my first year here, so I don't claim to have anywhere near the knowledge as you guys about KS. In VA we get 2 either sex, and 4 does, 3 turkey, and a bear on a $24.00 tag. We were also given 80 DMAP stamps which is antlerless stamps to lessen the number. Everyone of those tags had to be registered in VA where they kill nearly 400,000 deer a year. VA makes no where near the money in revenue from hunting as KS and yet they protect the animals much more. Overall I have enjoyed my first year here and was able to see some decent deer. Not exactly what is seen on videos, but I've realized photography tricks add a lot of size to deer. I do like the area, and can only imagine the deer that could be seen on areas that are not public. I've tried hunting a lot of the WIHA areas on the NE, and SE and appreciate what they offer for those of us without access to private land. I'm very sympathetic to you guys that have lived here your entire life and are put in the same position of me because of out of state money. I will only be here for another year but hope for you guys that the state respects their residents and decides to manage the game better.


----------



## Rfordkc

fowl_natured said:


> This proves the damage is already. It is the same across the entire state from comments & posts I've read.


I think that's right...I.'m thinking environmental, poaching maybe, coyote increase perhaps. I'm not an expert but just know what I see, or don't see. To me, it seems mostly tied to the drought, but maybe the wildlife biologists will figure it out. Whatever it is, I'm going to try to help out the deer on the acres I hunt, but that's a drop in the bucket.


----------



## ksgobbler

Rumor going around is they are in the process of checking out the landowner tags issued and mailing people tickets? Anybody that got a landowner tag get a letter from the KDWPT?


----------



## zap

ksgobbler said:


> Rumor going around is they are in the process of checking out the landowner tags issued and mailing people tickets? Anybody that got a landowner tag get a letter from the KDWPT?



Tickets for what?


----------



## ksgobbler

When the state finds out you don't own land but got the landowner tag.


----------



## sleeperls

First i have heard of this. It would be nice if you would have to register as a landowner/tennent. Then you couldnt just make it up.


----------



## shaffer88

sleeperls said:


> First i have heard of this. It would be nice if you would have to register as a landowner/tennent. Then you couldnt just make it up.


I thought being a land manager qualified you also for the land owner tennant tag


----------



## sleeperls

Not sure shaffer. I know i made darn sure i was able for the l/o tennent tag before i got them. I even called the warden who knows me haha.


----------



## kansasboi

ksgobbler said:


> Rumor going around is they are in the process of checking out the landowner tags issued and mailing people tickets? Anybody that got a landowner tag get a letter from the KDWPT?


My dad got a letter last year requesting that he prove he was a landowner. He had to send them a copy of the deed. Heard of some other locals around us as well that got letters last season.


----------



## Matte

Land owner/Tenant is for Agriculture Producing of 80 acres or more. A land manager does not qualify you have to be involved in ag production, cattle rancher ( you don't count ), Land manager for wildlife ( you don't count), lease ground for hunting ( you don't count). Get ready for a big and heavy hammer to drop. I sat in on a conversation and besides poaching this is subject #1 on the agenda this winter.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I hunted almost everyday during rifle season took the bow when the wind allowed but even the 4-5 days I carried the rifle I couldnt get it done. Just never seen him. He is on camera everyday but in the early morning and late evening hrs. I saw very few deer these past few days. I went this morning to a spot I have only been to twice this season and saw a doe with her fawn before it was light. Sat til 10:15 am and that was it! I have maybe 10-12 times left I can hunt until the end so from here on out the next good mature buck that steps out im taking him. Aint messing around with my ghost buck anymore unless he just shows me he is appearing during daylight.


----------



## AintNoGriz

170p&ywhitail said:


> I hunted almost everyday during rifle season took the bow when the wind allowed but even the 4-5 days I carried the rifle I couldnt get it done. Just never seen him. He is on camera everyday but in the early morning and late evening hrs. I saw very few deer these past few days. I went this morning to a spot I have only been to twice this season and saw a doe with her fawn before it was light. Sat til 10:15 am and that was it! I have maybe 10-12 times left I can hunt until the end so from here on out the next good mature buck that steps out im taking him. Aint messing around with my ghost buck anymore unless he just shows me he is appearing during daylight.



Good luck.....you have more days than me. Looking at my schedule I maybe have 3 or 4 sits.


----------



## asmith4

Matte said:


> Land owner/Tenant is for Agriculture Producing of 80 acres or more. A land manager does not qualify you have to be involved in ag production, cattle rancher ( you don't count ), Land manager for wildlife ( you don't count), lease ground for hunting ( you don't count). Get ready for a big and heavy hammer to drop. I sat in on a conversation and besides poaching this is subject #1 on the agenda this winter.


poaching should be way ahead on the list before trying to screw the residents over that little bit of money,how hard do they really try to catch poachers? that would bring in more money, and charge more for out of state hunters. they will still come in.


----------



## duby8609

Whats even crazier is taxidermists don't help the situation. I shot a KS buck this year that I'm having mounted. Took it to a Missouri Taxidermist and asked if he needed the tag and he said nope. Missouri DNR would walk in and not care since it was listed on his paper as KS. For all he knows I could have poached that deer. Keeping that tag secure in my gun safe in case it's needed.



ADoura said:


> I was blown away that KS does not require hunters to register the harvest of deer.
> 
> It is simple to have a phone call system in place for hunters to call in and register a harvest.
> 
> They sell all these tags and have no record of them being used.
> 
> This is part of the problem as well...


----------



## ADoura

duby8609 said:


> Whats even crazier is taxidermists don't help the situation. I shot a KS buck this year that I'm having mounted. Took it to a Missouri Taxidermist and asked if he needed the tag and he said nope. Missouri DNR would walk in and not care since it was listed on his paper as KS. For all he knows I could have poached that deer. Keeping that tag secure in my gun safe in case it's needed.


Bad business for smart deer management.


----------



## BoonROTO

kansasboi said:


> My dad got a letter last year requesting that he prove he was a landowner. He had to send them a copy of the deed. Heard of some other locals around us as well that got letters last season.


Awesome! Finally some good news.


----------



## shadetree

I am not a deer tooth expert, but I have talked to three different hunters that shot deer with no lower front teeth, and one guy that killed a buck with only one jaw tooth-period. He was a mature buck, but didn't appear to be really old. Two were does.
I actually saw the buck myself. Nice 8 point and scored in the 140ish. I have never seen this before.
What is up with that?


----------



## cunninghamww

shadetree said:


> I am not a deer tooth expert, but I have talked to three different hunters that shot deer with no lower front teeth, and one guy that killed a buck with only one jaw tooth-period. He was a mature buck, but didn't appear to be really old. Two were does.
> I actually saw the buck myself. Nice 8 point and scored in the 140ish. I have never seen this before.
> What is up with that?


Your description is really confusing..."he was a mature buck, but didn't appear to be really old." What does this mean? If you are going by antler size as an age-determining factor you are going to have a bad time. Besides his rack, what did the rest of the deer look like? Grey, blocky head? Slumped back? Heavy? Just because a midwestern deer gets a lot of age on him doesn't mean his horns will be huge.


----------



## flyin51

This is probably gonna be a stupid question. I shot my first buck worthy of mounting this year. When I decided which taxi to take it to, I asked him if I should attach tags to the rack. He said no, it stays with the meat. My research says the same, so is this right? I mean yea a guy could poach a deer (or two) and mount it all day long with no proof of tags.


----------



## Stokes04

All this EHD TALK I have a 600 acre farm in Benton county MO I found 56 dead buck on it last season. It has completely screwed my deer heard for atleast 5-7yrs. I have not seem a single deer over 120" this year at all when in the past we would pass up 150" all day long without any hesitation!!!! So with that being said I have given up on the deer this year and have been hitting the waterfowl pretty hard!!!!


----------



## dkkarr

56 dead bucks on 600 acres?


----------



## Rfordkc

I finally saw deer on my hunting spot tonight....a group of 10 nice does crossed the property at dusk...all looked healthy...no visible arrow or bullet wounds. Made me real happy. I haven't seen much at all this year so these gals are my breeding stock. I think EHD did a number on the herd last year, and this year too.

It was so warm today a honey bee was out and buzzing around me. Odd weather we're having.


----------



## Rfordkc

Matte said:


> Land owner/Tenant is for Agriculture Producing of 80 acres or more. A land manager does not qualify you have to be involved in ag production, cattle rancher ( you don't count ), Land manager for wildlife ( you don't count), lease ground for hunting ( you don't count). Get ready for a big and heavy hammer to drop. I sat in on a conversation and besides poaching this is subject #1 on the agenda this winter.


I'm not sure why there even is a landowner/tenant deal. My guess is most owner/hunters are happy to pay the same tag fees as everyone else. I have an ag lease on 100 acres but never put in for the tenant deal....I figure my luck I'd be hunting on some other property and pull out the wrong tag and "bam" right in the slammer.


----------



## westksbowhunter

duby8609 said:


> Whats even crazier is taxidermists don't help the situation. I shot a KS buck this year that I'm having mounted. Took it to a Missouri Taxidermist and asked if he needed the tag and he said nope. Missouri DNR would walk in and not care since it was listed on his paper as KS. For all he knows I could have poached that deer. Keeping that tag secure in my gun safe in case it's needed.


Kansas regulations state the tag must remain with the meat and not with the horns.


----------



## zmax hunter

duby8609 said:


> Whats even crazier is taxidermists don't help the situation. I shot a KS buck this year that I'm having mounted. Took it to a Missouri Taxidermist and asked if he needed the tag and he said nope. Missouri DNR would walk in and not care since it was listed on his paper as KS. For all he knows I could have poached that deer. Keeping that tag secure in my gun safe in case it's needed.


its not the taxidermists fault, they have no say in the matter. the problem has always existed due to the negligence of the kdwpt. when deer hunting 1st started in ks, it was about the meat...not the rack. the state is to blame.. not the taxidermist.


----------



## duby8609

zmax hunter said:


> its not the taxidermists fault, they have no say in the matter. the problem has always existed due to the negligence of the kdwpt. when deer hunting 1st started in ks, it was about the meat...not the rack. the state is to blame.. not the taxidermist.


This may be true but at least a tag number should be required.


----------



## zmax hunter

your post blamed it on the taxidermist...its not required of him. so please dont fault him.. some states ..who have required check stations put a numbered metal band around the antler..permanent proof....
if the state were to require the taxi to somehow record proof of tag or proof of a hunting or fishing license..the price of the work is gonna jump.

the best way...imo..is for ks to start and maintain their own check station system for all deer harvested/killed each season


----------



## shadetree

cunninghamww said:


> Your description is really confusing..."he was a mature buck, but didn't appear to be really old." What does this mean? If you are going by antler size as an age-determining factor you are going to have a bad time. Besides his rack, what did the rest of the deer look like? Grey, blocky head? Slumped back? Heavy? Just because a midwestern deer gets a lot of age on him doesn't mean his horns will be huge.


Didn't intend to confuse anyone.
The deer didn't have a roman nose, didn't appear to be sway backed, wasn't grey, just didn't look like a old deer. Looked like a mature buck in his prime.


----------



## kstatemallards

I'm taking my 7 year old daughter on a hunt Wednesday and possibly Thursday night. Put out a blind and 50 pound bag of corn out there for her. I'm thinking anything 2.5 or older is going down. Setup should be perfect for her. I've taken her 4 times this year and we've only seen one buck...hoping for a x mas miracle, lol.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

AintNoGriz said:


> Good luck.....you have more days than me. Looking at my schedule I maybe have 3 or 4 sits.


Thanks, same to you!


----------



## ikeinks

Well I had a decent buck patterned up to about last week. I was going to wait and whack him with my bow after rifle season but he disappeared....

Checked 3 cameras over corn piles and 0 shooter bucks in 9 days. Junk

Time to continue waterfowl hunting. Happy Holidays everyone!:cocktail::beer::cheers::grinch::elf_moon::usa2:


----------



## duby8609

zmax hunter said:


> your post blamed it on the taxidermist...its not required of him. so please dont fault him.. some states ..who have required check stations put a numbered metal band around the antler..permanent proof....
> if the state were to require the taxi to somehow record proof of tag or proof of a hunting or fishing license..the price of the work is gonna jump.
> 
> the best way...imo..is for ks to start and maintain their own check station system for all deer harvested/killed each season



I agree the taxidermist isn't required but asking ks to start and maintain a check station system doesn't stop poaching deer and easily getting it mounted. There are a lot of problems with the system. I'm just merely pointing out one of them.


----------



## Vermin93

My gut tells me the resident poaching problem >>> nonresident permit problem. Just a hunch.


----------



## zap

There is a lot of poaching by residents.....


----------



## buckhound

I'm just asking, and wouldn't have a problem with a reduction of non-resident tags at all, but do you really think non-residents really have that big of a impact on your herd quantity or quality. There are 22,000 plus non-resident tags sold a year as of now and I would think a 50% success rate with non- resident hunters would be a generous estimate which would mean 11,000 antlered deer taken out of the heard. I realize a doe tag comes free but I feel that very few use it, with that said the total non-resident harvest would be some higher than 11,000. Even considering that those numbers it seems like they would have little impact of depleting the mature bucks or over all number of deer in Kansas. In almost all states the residents are who controls the deer population. I could see that on some public land that's crowded with out of state hunters being different, but in a state with 52 million plus total acres 22,000 hunters can really be spread out, in theory that would give each non-resident two thousand acres. Maybe in isolated areas non-resident hunters are high which give locals have a negative view and that may be understandable, but I read on here and other boards how hunters across the state that are not happy with what there seeing with the deer where they hunt. So it appears that the states liberal bag limits because of a poor estimation of harvest and population, and with to many residents filling those available tags plus resident poaching, may be the biggest problem with the decline that's being seen. I know there's another issue with non-residents with big money pushing locals from there spots but that's another issue. With that said are non-residents as big of a problem with the declines as some are stating, I don't think it is. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Matte

Out of the 55 million acres good deer habitat may amount to less than 3 million acres. I have seen problems with all walks of life resident and non resident on the poaching debacle. I also know that we lose a ton of deer that get wounded and never recovered (should be a questionnaire on that issue alone). There are several issue the state faces and solutions need to be well thought out and implemented. Going back to a true draw system may alleviate these leasing issues. If a hunter can not draw or has a slim chance to draw the same unit every three years or so the leasing would subside. Access to quality hunting areas is the big issue for most. We need to have more public access (WIHA) or better incentives for land owners to let hunters on their ground. Kansas is ranked at almost the bottom of the list of all 50 states when it comes to public hunting acres. We have advertised a limited resource (Our deer herd) with even more limited access to that deer herd. Over time things will correct itself through supply and demand as the supply of quality bucks and deer hunting areas drops in that so will the demand to hunt Kansas.


----------



## KSQ2

Matte said:


> Out of the 55 million acres good deer habitat may amount to less than 3 million acres. I have seen problems with all walks of life resident and non resident on the poaching debacle. I also know that we lose a ton of deer that get wounded and never recovered (should be a questionnaire on that issue alone). There are several issue the state faces and solutions need to be well thought out and implemented. Going back to a true draw system may alleviate these leasing issues. If a hunter can not draw or has a slim chance to draw the same unit every three years or so the leasing would subside. Access to quality hunting areas is the big issue for most. We need to have more public access (WIHA) or better incentives for land owners to let hunters on their ground. Kansas is ranked at almost the bottom of the list of all 50 states when it comes to public hunting acres. We have advertised a limited resource (Our deer herd) with even more limited access to that deer herd. Over time things will correct itself through supply and demand as the supply of quality bucks and deer hunting areas drops in that so will the demand to hunt Kansas.


Agree with everything you put Matt, except quality deer hunting habitat would be MUCH less than 3 million acres.


----------



## zap

52 million acres includes a lot of lake water surface area. I would guess at least 20% to maybe 35%.


----------



## BigDeer

My Mo taxidermist has me keep the tag regardless if it's a Ks or Mo deer. But he has my name, address, and telephone number in case the DOC comes knocking.


----------



## buckhound

Matte I agree with most of what you said, but 3 million acres of good whitetail habitat I feel is extremely low as there's 420000 acres of public land alone which is as you said is ranked low but even so non-residents are scattered all across the state. I know the s. east and n. east have more compared to the west but you have a big state in land area which is ranked pretty good. I know Kansas don't have a lot of wooded acreage but Kansas does have a vast amount agriculture and grass which equates to good whitetail habitat and I'm sure its far far more than 3 million acres as it encompasses most of the state.


----------



## buckhound

zap even considering that the acreage is extremely high in comparison to the amount of nr hunters


----------



## ksgobbler

buckhound said:


> Matte I agree with most of what you said, but 3 million acres of good whitetail habitat I feel is extremely low as there's 420000 acres of public land alone which is as you said is ranked low but even so non-residents are scattered all across the state. I know the s. east and n. east have more compared to the west but you have a big state in land area which is ranked pretty good. I know Kansas don't have a lot of wooded acreage but Kansas does have a vast amount agriculture and grass which equates to good whitetail habitat and I'm sure its far far more than 3 million acres as it encompasses most of the state.


When they say public land they also include lake surface area in that. When is the last time you hunt a tree stand in the standing timber at Melvern? Kansas ranks dead last in public land per capita. I do have the amount of Resident and NR hunting licenses sold in the last 5 years. Its in an excel program, is there any way to attach it here.


----------



## buckhound

as I stated the issue of residents being pushed of ground is a different issue within the same . I'm just talking from a herd management stand point.


----------



## sleeperls

My taxidermist takes down the kdwp# from your license, or he wont take the deer.


----------



## buckhound

gobbler I understand that it maybe tight hunting when there's not a lot of trees and high hunter density that's if you hunt from trees exclusively but as I said I'm talking about why the herd is in the shape its in


----------



## BigDeer

sleeperls said:


> My taxidermist takes down the kdwp# from your license, or he wont take the deer.


I'm pretty sure mine does that as well, but I'm usually looking at all the racks he has in while he does the paper work part.


----------



## dbowhunter

buckhound said:


> I'm just asking, and wouldn't have a problem with a reduction of non-resident tags at all, but do you really think non-residents really have that big of a impact on your herd quantity or quality. There are 22,000 plus non-resident tags sold a year as of now and I would think a 50% success rate with non- resident hunters would be a generous estimate which would mean 11,000 antlered deer taken out of the heard. I realize a doe tag comes free but I feel that very few use it, with that said the total non-resident harvest would be some higher than 11,000. Even considering that those numbers it seems like they would have little impact of depleting the mature bucks or over all number of deer in Kansas. In almost all states the residents are who controls the deer population. I could see that on some public land that's crowded with out of state hunters being different, but in a state with 52 million plus total acres 22,000 hunters can really be spread out, in theory that would give each non-resident two thousand acres. Maybe in isolated areas non-resident hunters are high which give locals have a negative view and that may be understandable, but I read on here and other boards how hunters across the state that are not happy with what there seeing with the deer where they hunt. So it appears that the states liberal bag limits because of a poor estimation of harvest and population, and with to many residents filling those available tags plus resident poaching, may be the biggest problem with the decline that's being seen. I know there's another issue with non-residents with big money pushing locals from there spots but that's another issue. With that said are non-residents as big of a problem with the declines as some are stating, I don't think it is. Correct me if I'm wrong.


[/B]


Buckhound, the quantity of resident and non resident permits definitely has an affect on the herd. In central to western Kansas the amount of hunt-able timber is a very small percentage of the total. I hunt one piece of ground that is 640 acres(1 square mile) I have 3 treestands on it in which 2 you would see the same deer just different setup for the wind. That property is maxed out unless you wanted to put a blind in the middle of no where. I can assure you that your opinion would be different if you hunted there 10-12 years ago.


----------



## zap

Thirteen days left........time to get lucky!


----------



## ksgobbler

We saw a 150s 8 about 1530 this afternoon hanging with a doe in some waist high CRP. He was on the same side as the daughter so I rolled down the window so she could look at him. She likes to go for drives and look for wildlife and deer were on her list today so mission accomplished.Not seeing any deer moving on the way to and from work.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I have been able to hunt 2 mornings this week. I have seen 3 deer(doe, fawn, small 8) in the moon light around 6am then nothing. Hopeing this cold coming in will get them on there feet. So far cams show 2 of the bucks ive been watching have survived rifle season thank goodness one includes my big boy ive been after. He is still noctournal as all get out. I dont think he is killable, he has survived me and the rifle guys on the lease ground beside me for the 3 years Ive known him. There was a heck of a young 10 point that I had passed several times cause he will be a stud in 14' But he hasnt been on cam for the last two card pulls and had been pretty regular, so im worried he caught a bullet. Talked to a guy that frequents our local deer processor and he said they took in 330 some odd deer during rifle season, which is down alot from previous years. There are 4 more bucks I had been getting pics of that I hope show back up on cam. If not they most likely got shot the last couple weeks : ( I cant go in the morning but will be back out friday morning and most mornings on until I go back to 1st shift next week then I will hunt every evening I can trying to tag a last minute late season buck. I must say this has been my worst season ever for just seeing a "Good" buck. If all the small ones get to grow up I will have some canidates in the next 2-5 years.


----------



## buckhound

dbowhunter the amount liberal of tags is definitely a big problem I wasn't implying that it wasn't. Per my original post. My point is that I'm think the nr hunters maybe getting a bad rap on the decline of the herd judging by the demographic numbers. the state guesses around 100,000 deer were harvested last year but, many resident hunters believe maybe more are killed. Based on that number and having 22000 nr permits sold who is killing the bulk of deer? Now with the herd estimation being a guess at best the total population could be way closer to the actual yearly harvest (especially with two back to back outbreaks of ehd )which would mean resident and non-res. permits should be lowered as I said in my original post I'm not opposed to a reduction of non-res. permits because I hunt public land only and non-residents are a big player in harvest numbers there but state wide I can't see them having much impact. Also you were saying you hunt 640 acres that is maxed out with three stands I see that as a limitation on were one could climb to hunt and not a correlation to how many deer are harvested by non-residents. My point is not about having to compete with other hunters for ground to hunt and that seems to be a major concern for a lot resident and non-residents which is understandable. I'm talking about over harvest and where it comes from. One other point, I feel that the residents should have more opportunity to take the bulk of deer when its called for because after all it is there resource. The state needs to get a handle on there once great resource before its to far gone, by managing the herd from a biological stand point alone not other reasons.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I dont think NRs have hurt our herd number because I dont think they kill that many does. They come here to kill a big buck, BUT the un-educated NRs get here and shoot the first 120s buck they see cause its bigger then back home. That is what has hurt our "trophy buck" numbers. Now dont get me wrong I am not saying that every NR does this I know many that wont shoot a 150 waiting on the 170. But I know of many more that got buck fever and have killed many 120-30 inch young deer that would of been what they came for in a year or two. Ya know the first time ur here sure, shoot the first thats bigger then back home but after that a guy ought to have some patients and go for what he dreams about coming here for. My honest opinion is that the residents have hurt our doe population. I know guys that buy every tag availble and fill it, but next year they are throwing there freezer burnt meat out to make room for the next round.......ticks me off! Or they shoot one and scramble to find someone to eat it cause they dont like deer! Im talking about does'! Why even buy doe tags if you dont want to eat them??


----------



## westksbowhunter

buckhound said:


> I'm just asking, and wouldn't have a problem with a reduction of non-resident tags at all, but do you really think non-residents really have that big of a impact on your herd quantity or quality. There are 22,000 plus non-resident tags sold a year as of now and I would think a 50% success rate with non- resident hunters would be a generous estimate which would mean 11,000 antlered deer taken out of the heard. I realize a doe tag comes free but I feel that very few use it, with that said the total non-resident harvest would be some higher than 11,000. Even considering that those numbers it seems like they would have little impact of depleting the mature bucks or over all number of deer in Kansas. In almost all states the residents are who controls the deer population. I could see that on some public land that's crowded with out of state hunters being different, but in a state with 52 million plus total acres 22,000 hunters can really be spread out, in theory that would give each non-resident two thousand acres. Maybe in isolated areas non-resident hunters are high which give locals have a negative view and that may be understandable, but I read on here and other boards how hunters across the state that are not happy with what there seeing with the deer where they hunt. So it appears that the states liberal bag limits because of a poor estimation of harvest and population, and with to many residents filling those available tags plus resident poaching, may be the biggest problem with the decline that's being seen. I know there's another issue with non-residents with big money pushing locals from there spots but that's another issue. With that said are non-residents as big of a problem with the declines as some are stating, I don't think it is. Correct me if I'm wrong.



We need to drastically reduce the number of non resident tags. Non resident hunting has led to more outfitters which has hurt the opportunities for residents. But there are couple of issues that really stick out to me as far as our decline in herd numbers. First the any season tag is the worse thing that we could possibly have right now. Unless you specify an archery tag vendors are going to sell you the any season tag. True archers will buy the archery tag some will eat tag soup. But the any season tag will most generally be filled by all during the gun season. It is killing us. The other issue is over the counter gun tags. During our glory years, we had a draw system for resident gun hunters. Some drew buck tags, some drew doe tags, and some did not draw at all. Bottom line we are just harvesting to many deer.


----------



## buckhound

170p&y and to others who hunt private how many of you have properties you hunt that doesn't have non residents hunting any of the bordering properties to you but have still seen a decline in mature bucks from years past? My guess is there are some who fall into that category, if so what is the reason?


----------



## buckhound

170p&y and others are there any of you who hunt private ground that doesn't have any non residents that hunt any of the surrounding properties but still have fewer mature bucks than in years past if so what do you think the cause may be in your area?


----------



## buckhound

tried to simplify the previous post. It seemed a little confusing the first time.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

buckhound said:


> 170p&y and others are there any of you who hunt private ground that doesn't have any non residents that hunt any of the surrounding properties but still have fewer mature bucks than in years past if so what do you think the cause may be in your area?


I actually dont, everything I can hunt borders or is with in a mile or so of leased or outfitted ground that NRs hunt. I am being truthful and not trying to sound like a butthead. My area is HEAVLY leased up by outfitters and NRs. I have no prob with them either ive made freinds with several and they agree that it should be a true draw again for them. Some are even considering not coming back for a few years to see if thier area rebounds.


----------



## buckhound

170p&y`I was just curious because I think the problem could be too many years over harvesting doe and not reducing buck harvest. This leaves fewer bucks overall and as you know mature bucks make up a smaller percentage of the total buck herd as there is not a big buck behind every tree. I think the states management strategy is a complete train wreck. I am not trying to be an advocate for non residents I just feel like more residents should take control and refrain from harvesting doe until the herd numbers are back up and not depend on the state to do what is right for your deer herd. It looks like it is in you guys hands to make the difference. As of now it doesn't look like the state is going to help you. I will definitely do my part as a non resident and I believe you and don't think you were trying to be a butthead at all.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

buckhound said:


> 170p&y`I was just curious because I think the problem could be too many years over harvesting doe and not reducing buck harvest. This leaves fewer bucks overall and as you know mature bucks make up a smaller percentage of the total buck herd as there is not a big buck behind every tree. I think the states management strategy is a complete train wreck. I am not trying to be an advocate for non residents I just feel like more residents should take control and refrain from harvesting doe until the herd numbers are back up and not depend on the state to do what is right for your deer herd. It looks like it is in you guys hands to make the difference. As of now it doesn't look like the state is going to help you. I will definitely do my part as a non resident and I believe you and don't think you were trying to be a butthead at all.


Yep, I buy one tag and hunt for a good buck, if that dont happen I fill it with a doe and im done. I dont go buy all the tags im allowed just to go shoot deer, but there are not many that do as I do of course, and as long as the state allows X amount of tags there are those who will think they have to fill them so they can brag that they killed X amount of deer blah, blah, blah. There are more folks out there that care less about big antlers then those that do. So until the state cuts the amount of tags they hand out we will continue to go down the drain. I dont think they ever will reduce tag numbers because they dont want to take thier hand out of the pot.


----------



## bushytail

Got this 12pt has a "kicker behind the base" on public land November 16th on the 6th day of hunting. Seen a good amount of young nice bucks i'm pumped for next year!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^Nice! Im still at it.....might go in the morning depending on this weather coming in.


----------



## hunterhewi

On stand now with the gf as i write this there are 58 deer on this cornfield


----------



## OctoberAssassin

hunterhewi said:


> On stand now with the gf as i write this there are 58 deer on this cornfield


I wander what it was like in Kansas before all the deer where wiped out.


----------



## sleeperls

It was not uncommon in the early 90's to count a 150-200 in my fields.

Tonight i had 41.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

OctoberAssassin said:


> I wander what it was like in Kansas before all the deer where wiped out.


Those 58 deer are yarded up due to this weather and in a feeding patteren. Take those 58 and scatter them across a couple square miles during the fall when not grouped up and thats not many deer. I bet just 5 years ago those 58 would of been 116 which still isnt what it use to be.


----------



## hunterhewi

These deer stay on this section even in the early season we were seeing 40+ in 50 degree temps. The deer herd here was not hurt at all


----------



## hunterhewi

We have found 0 dead deer in the last 2 years. I think some spots were kind of hit harder than others


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

hunterhewi said:


> We have found 0 dead deer in the last 2 years. I think some spots were kind of hit harder than others


I have not found any dead deer in my parts, but they have sure went somewhere. I have hunted since I was 14 im now about 32 and this year has absolutely been my lowest number of deer sightings with my eye and on camera.


----------



## zap

The deer are shy this season.......


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

The one im after is not camera shy, but he is shy of being caught on it in daylight.


----------



## zap

Real cold tomorrow eve......he may come out early then.

I walked a lot of ground today and did not cut one mature buck track.
Lotsa three year old and under tracks.


----------



## sleeperls

Every mature buck ive got on cam was in the field by 4pm today. First time ive actually seen one of them in daylight.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I gotta work my last 2nd shift tomorrow night! But after that im on days for a bit and can hunt every evening until the end. I may go in the morning if the wind is right, but im not much for late season morning hunts.


----------



## hunterhewi

It was about 4:30-4:40 before the first deer came onto the field tonight at last light we had 62 out in the field. I have hunted here since i was 12 im almost 28 now. I know off our farm sightings have been down quit a bit. Wish i could go tomorrow eve. Maybe i can talk mama into letting me haha! The big 9 point i was tryin to get her has already shed his left side i was kinda bummed about that. Hes a mid 170s a helluva deer


----------



## hunterhewi

Im not much for late season morning either. I may go if im in the mood lol. Im on furlough til the 6th so ill get out a few more times


----------



## AintNoGriz

hunterhewi said:


> On stand now with the gf as i write this there are 58 deer on this cornfield


I wondered where all the deer went.........now I know!


----------



## zyxw

yarded up big time right now. I sat and counted 107 in one field last week.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zyxw said:


> yarded up big time right now. I sat and counted 107 in one field last week.


Cool, where I hunt its pretty darn tough to see more then 6. Shoot my last few hunts I averaged 1 per outing and that was in the moon light before sun up. Maybe with the cold and moon gone things will pick up.


----------



## ksgobbler

hunterhewi said:


> We have found 0 dead deer in the last 2 years. I think some spots were kind of hit harder than others


Don't remember where you are, but the deer west of roughly I-135 have kind of adapted to dry weather and EHD. The eastern KS deer haven't so EHD hits them hard.


----------



## hunterhewi

Yes i live in mcpherson but hunt an hour west just south of great bend


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I went out in the frozen tundra this morning and seen a good buck 200 yds off running like something spooked him. Then later a doe and fawn was up at the north end. At least I seen some deer.


----------



## zap

It was a bit nippy.....keep at it, brother!


----------



## JWilson90

Im hoping santa brings me a christmas eve miracle tomoro evening.


----------



## zap

jwilson90 said:


> im hoping santa brings me a christmas eve miracle tomoro evening.



x2!


----------



## JWilson90

Ive got every evening the rest of the year to make it happen. I work till 3 but i can b on stand by 345 most days


----------



## bbruno

Wish I was still in KS hunting!! Love to be there scouting. Have a bunch of pasture land we have permission to hunt. No ag. Mostly just cows and pasture. Really need to scout it thoroughly. Cows are in most it at some point.

You guys take on pasture land? I would say we have nearly 1000 acres plus we can hunt.


----------



## kspseshooter

hunterhewi said:


> On stand now with the gf as i write this there are 58 deer on this cornfield


I haven't saw 58 deer total in the last 3 years hunting NE Kansas


----------



## AintNoGriz

kspseshooter said:


> I haven't saw 58 deer total in the last 3 years hunting NE Kansas



Me either man......


----------



## hunterhewi

bbruno said:


> Wish I was still in KS hunting!! Love to be there scouting. Have a bunch of pasture land we have permission to hunt. No ag. Mostly just cows and pasture. Really need to scout it thoroughly. Cows are in most it at some point.
> 
> You guys take on pasture land? I would say we have nearly 1000 acres plus we can hunt.


I love hunting pastures i have really good luck hunting them.


----------



## zmax hunter

I had a nice Beaver come out of the water 3 times, giving me excellent 1/4 away shots from 12yards,. nipped off a 1.5 to 2.5" tree each time and drug them into the river to submerge them. Thinkin i should get my fur harvester license and go back after him. I doubt many have killed a Beaver with their bow from a tree stand,..lol
He would look good on the wall, im thinkin 150 class tail,..


----------



## sleeperls

lmao nice zmax. 

Im getting pictures and some vid of the droptine buck again. Im hoping he sheds on me, but im not holding my breath. With the buck I shot this year gone, he should he head hauncho. 

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zmax hunter said:


> I had a nice Beaver come out of the water 3 times, giving me excellent 1/4 away shots from 12yards,. nipped off a 1.5 to 2.5" tree each time and drug them into the river to submerge them. Thinkin i should get my fur harvester license and go back after him. I doubt many have killed a Beaver with their bow from a tree stand,..lol
> He would look good on the wall, im thinkin 150 class tail,..


First year my lil brother ever bowhunted he got a beaver, bobcat, and a 150 inch buck! All in the same month.


----------



## zap

Just in case anyone is serious about shooting a beaver........that's illegal.

Trapping only.




Five days left, I need Yoda to touch me with the magic stick.......:lol:


----------



## AintNoGriz

What's the movement been lately? Just early mornings and evenings? Evenings better?

Thanks


----------



## ldeemer

This thread is depressing.


----------



## hunterhewi

ldeemer said:


> This thread is depressing.


Then dont click on it. Season is bout over here so there isnt much goin on. Deer numbers are down for the most part so what do you expect?


----------



## hunterhewi

AintNoGriz said:


> What's the movement been lately? Just early mornings and evenings? Evenings better?
> 
> Thanks


Havent been out in a week but driving to my parents on xmas evening there were 50-60 deer out at 4:15 on the farmers ground i got permission to hunt. I dont know what the mornings are doin but ill be out with the gf again this weekend


----------



## Kick them up

So the questions begs if you only had one evening to hunt this weekend which one Saturday before the wind and the cold or Sunday.

Also should I hunt new farms I have access to that have only had a little gun hunting pressure or should I go to my farm that I know bucks are on but when nocturnal during the gun season due to pressure on the ajoining public land that got hit hard by hunters/ trespassers. 

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I saw nothng yesterday evening. But soon as I got in the pickup and drove home I seen an average buck and myabe 10 does on the drive home. So they moved late I guess. Got this guy on cam Christmas morning at 6am, hoping he shows up one of these last few evenings.


----------



## Kick them up

This is one I still have walking around


----------



## ldeemer

Don't worry I'm done clicking on this thread 
And I'm done hunting your washed up state.
Time to move on to the next state


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Back in the tree now. Wish me luck boys!


----------



## sleeperls

ldeemer said:


> Don't worry I'm done clicking on this thread
> And I'm done hunting your washed up state.
> Time to move on to the next state


----------



## sleeperls

170p&ywhitail said:


> Back in the tree now. Wish me luck boys!


Go get em.


----------



## 67gtxht

Sure hope he's a man of his word


ldeemer said:


> Don't worry I'm done clicking on this thread
> And I'm done hunting your washed up state.
> Time to move on to the next state


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Saw nothing


----------



## kstatemallards

I hunted also this evening. Just saw a fork. X mas eve and day before there were moving like crazy.


----------



## Vermin93

ldeemer said:


> Don't worry I'm done clicking on this thread
> And I'm done hunting your washed up state.
> Time to move on to the next state


Dude - I thought we were driving up to whack some of their does next week during extended anterless? You can't bail on Operation Pillage and Plunder. There's fat Kansas does to be had. I can already taste the tenderloins. Saddle up!


----------



## Matte

Not many does left good luck.


----------



## zmax hunter

zap said:


> Just in case anyone is serious about shooting a beaver........that's illegal.
> 
> Trapping only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five days left, I need Yoda to touch me with the magic stick.......:lol:


i am reallly curious marty..what makes you think shooting furbearers with a bow or with a gun is illegal?


----------



## zmax hunter

sry marty..misread your post...yes..you are correct on the beaver ..although many furbearers may be shot


----------



## ldeemer

Vermin93 said:


> Dude - I thought we were driving up to whack some of their does next week during extended anterless? You can't bail on Operation Pillage and Plunder. There's fat Kansas does to be had. I can already taste the tenderloins. Saddle
> I do need to kill 10 more does to have meat
> For the year


----------



## bsstalker

sleeperls said:


>


Lmao!


----------



## hunterhewi

ldeemer said:


> Don't worry I'm done clicking on this thread
> And I'm done hunting your washed up state.
> Time to move on to the next state


You sir are a complete douche


----------



## bsstalker

^^^HAHaha! Lmao again!


----------



## hunterhewi

Did anyone ask him to come to our state!? Lol


----------



## ldeemer

If you guys would manage your deer like we do 
In Texas you wouldn't be crying about the low deer
Numbers


----------



## hunterhewi

Ever heard of EHD? Pretty hard to manage that there mr. bigshot. Where im at deer numbers arent low at all went out tonight over 50 deer in the field i was huntin


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

hunterhewi said:


> Ever heard of EHD? Pretty hard to manage that there mr. bigshot. Where im at deer numbers arent low at all went out tonight over 50 deer in the field i was huntin


Shhhhh!, Keep it tight lipped or everyone will head to your part of the state. Kinda like when folks ask me if the fish are biteing, I say been pretty slow.........


----------



## MOShorthair

And our deer would weigh 100 pounds


ldeemer said:


> If you guys would manage your deer like we do
> In Texas you wouldn't be crying about the low deer
> Numbers


----------



## vipertec05

Quote Originally Posted by ldeemer View Post 

If you guys would manage your deer like we do 
In Texas you wouldn't be crying about the low deer
Numbers



If that was the case then why come to KS?


----------



## vipertec05

*Deer movement*

Been seeing a few good bucks since the cold front last weekend. Most of the movement here in eastern KS has been early and late. This morning I got on stand and didn't see the buck movement I have been seeing. Not a deer to be exact. Unusual as I have been seeing upwards of 10 - 15 deer with a couple of shooters. At around 1000 am I had a heard of does walk by. And let the rage rip! Hit the mark, she ran about 25 yrds and piled up. I will be back on stand again tomorrow with hopes of filling my buck tag with the cold front moving in. Good luck to you all.


----------



## zmax hunter

ldeemer said:


> Don't worry I'm done clicking on this thread
> And I'm done hunting your washed up state.
> Time to move on to the next state


How about you tell us about your last 4 seasons of hunting in kansas. tell us about your experiences


----------



## ldeemer

I have had some good hunts in Kansas I won't lie.


----------



## ldeemer

If i do ever hunt Kansas again it will be the western part of the state


----------



## Matte

You better be good. This was a horrible year for deer numbers out in the western part of the state counts of less than one deer per square mile in most parts


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Notta again tonight, thats 3 strikes in a row! I am really puzzled, I have been going to one of my spots that I have barely hunted this year and would say this spot carries more deer then any of my other places. But I have only seen 7 deer total at this place since Nov.1 With the North wind tomorrow Im going back to where the one Ive been after all season roams although when I checked the cam last monday he hadnt been on cam for 6 days. This may be the first year in a long time that I may not fill my tag with a buck. I have hunted alot too, I will figure up how many sits ive had once seasons done.


----------



## zap

Three more days.....


----------



## zap

ldeemer said:


> If i do ever hunt Kansas again it will be the western part of the state


Wherever you go.......there you are.
Think about that for a minute.


----------



## hunterhewi

Found the shed off the big one my gf has been after. Grossed a little over 83"


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Cool, hope I can find the sheds from the one ive been after if I dont get him before Tuesday. Checking the cam this evening when I hunt to see if he showed back up or shed a side or both. Im thinking he will shed soon seems those big ones do shed sooner then the rest.


----------



## zap

Kinda brisk out this am.....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zap said:


> Kinda brisk out this am.....


You know this cause your in a tree or you stepped out the door then right back in? Haha...!


----------



## zap

Neither.:lol:


----------



## zmax hunter

ldeemer said:


> Don't worry I'm done clicking on this thread
> And I'm done hunting your washed up state.
> Time to move on to the next state


why cant you be truthful? be honest? why would you of all people call kansas "washed up"

you said "time to move on to the next state"
what you meant to say was " time to move on to the next weapon"

it angers me that you said what i quoted when you and i both know its anything but the truth in your past experiences of hunting kansas


----------



## ldeemer

Yes I am gonna start doing a lot more rifle hunting that's my choice.
And yes I did shoot and not find a 180 inch type deer this year in Kansas.
You know what angers me is when a "certain" outfitters *****es about deer 
Numbers are down and the state gives out to many tags and stuff and then
Says he is adding hunters each week.tells me he is no different then any other 
Outfitter out there


----------



## d l taylor

been going to western Kansas for several years now, couldn't really tell the numbers were down that much. I hunt in the north western part near Norton. although I didn't kill anything , I'll try to draw again next year. We saw a good many large bucks Mon, & Tues. scouting , but weds. when the cold front hit they were nowhere to be found. 
I could have taken small bucks or does. The big boys seemed to be hibernating.


----------



## zap

:happy1:


----------



## zmax hunter

Would this be the same outfitter who dropped all muzzleloader hunters for 2013 and beyond? the same guide who turned away numerous bowhunters for the 2013 season
are you talking about the guy who lost money to give you a free hunt,..who secured a property that hasnt been bowhunted in years ..all 480 acres just for you...for free...no charge...
how many hunters were in camp this past 3rd week of november? oh..thats right..2 ....including you...
possibly the same guide who asked everyone to Not shoot Does...but you did anyway

perhaps a few more NR hunters will feel the same as you and "move on to the next state" the kansas residents can only hope.


----------



## d l taylor

Aw, Man that hurt. And here I was thinking all People in Kansas was nice. lol


----------



## 67gtxht

So let me get this straight, Brian you put this guy on his own piece of ground and he shot but didn't recover a 180 class buck? And you and everyone in Kansas is to blame for his ineptness?


----------



## Rfordkc

67gtxht said:


> So let me get this straight, Brian you put this guy on his own piece of ground and he shot but didn't recover a 180 class buck? And you and And meveryone in Kansas is to blame for his ineptness?



And apparently shot a doe when asked not to do that....I say good riddance. With the deer numbers down, we can do without this type of "hunter."


----------



## zmax hunter

larry has all my respect,. he is ex military and served this country with his blood , sweat, and tears. im really not sure why he said what he did. hes a good guy,. just hes not being honest and truthful. he has absolutely no reason to complain.


----------



## ldeemer

First off all I said was this thread was depressing.some idiot then pissed me off so 
I may have said things I didn't mean to say.i have nothing bad to say about Brian 
He has put me on 150 inch deer every year I been hunting up there.i won't be returning 
Next year not because Brian is a bad outfitter it's because I got the itch to mule deer hunt 
And elk hunt.all this got blown out of control by me and a few guys I would like to meet and beat
There ass.


----------



## ldeemer

I will say your state has things messed up.for starters they need to put a bounty on coyotes.
Second have a year round open season on bobcats they kill a lot of fawns also.
Third maybe cut tags a little for a few years not a lot but some.and last hire more wardens to patrol for
Poachers up there.


----------



## APAsuphan

Pretty funny to see a guy complaining about a state that almost got him a 180". Wish my season was that crappy.


----------



## Vabaseball10

I'm not sure which one of you guys is Brian but I wouldn't be interested in filling this guys slot since he is no longer hunting kansas, if you can let me know which one of you needs to be contacted to get some information


----------



## westksbowhunter

ldeemer said:


> I will say your state has things messed up.for starters they need to put a bounty on coyotes.
> Second have a year round open season on bobcats they kill a lot of fawns also.
> Third maybe cut tags a little for a few years not a lot but some.and last hire more wardens to patrol for
> Poachers up there.


We had just as many coyotes 35 years ago as we have now and the deer thrived back then. Our seasons are way to long. Deer are pressured from Sept 1st through Jan. 31st. The any season tag is devasting to our quality. We dropped bowhunters ed to encourage more people bowhunt in Kansas, especially non residents. Too many non resident tags and no way to control poaching. The last thing we need is a bounty on coyotes. It might help the pheasant population though.


----------



## zap

Bounty on yoyes would have all kinds of dumb azzas in the woods educating them plus just as many deer would be caught in snares as yotes.


----------



## keb

To make change we must get involved, I joined the kba to try and help it's really the only voice kansas bow hunters have, and it's not loud enough to have the affect it needs.

There has to be more phone calls, people attending meeting the kwdpt meetings, emails to the commissioners,ect. I don't even live in kansas and have do more then most of the resident *****ing on this site.

I have posted the links to the commissioners numerous times, bottom line is you kansas guys are the people who can make the impact, 90 percent of the non- residents hunters are on board and will follow suit.


----------



## westksbowhunter

zap said:


> Bounty on yoyes would have all kinds of dumb azzas in the woods educating them plus just as many deer would be caught in snares as yotes.


Agreed.


----------



## ldeemer

zap said:


> Bounty on yoyes would have all kinds of dumb azzas in the woods educating them plus just as many deer would be caught in snares as yotes.


That is one of the dumbest things I ever read


----------



## zap

westksbowhunter said:


> Agreed.



What people need to do is commit to learning how to trap and hunt predators.

I don't comment on the "I never hunted coyotes but want to hunt them with my bow" threads........
Real bad idea, IMO.

What I don't understand is:
2011 was a bad year for ehd here, bad drought...... but I saw a lot of deer.
2012 we also had ehd and it was dry but not as bad as 2011.....also saw a lot of deer, but I did not hunt much due to elbow issues.

2013 no ehd and a fairly wet year.......deer herd down 50% or more............??????????.......why?

From my research a yote with pups can kill a fawn a day.....I start trapping a week from Monday.
Plan to gun hunt them also and hope to get thru the learning curve fairly quickly.


----------



## zap

ldeemer said:


> That is one of the dumbest things I ever read



You need to read you own posts......then get back to me.


----------



## ldeemer

Next you will say a bobcat doesn't hurt the deer population


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Heys boys, I know seasons about over and like me, many of you had a pretty rough season. This thread was started to see what type of deer movement there was, which wasnt much and post pics if you got lucky enough to fill your tag. Lets tone it back a bit, I hate to see this thread get locked with a touch over 2 days left in the season. I hope to be able to come back tonight, mon, or tue and post a late season buck for ya, if I can get so lucky. Good luck to those still trying for a last minute buck!


----------



## keb

Copy that good call.


----------



## zap

Bobcats are very beautiful animals and limited in numbers........we definitely do not need a year round season on them.

Good luck with your ventures.


----------



## ldeemer

zap said:


> Bobcats are very beautiful animals and limited in numbers........we definitely do not need a year round season on them.
> 
> Good luck with your ventures.


Tell that to a sheep rancher.and limited I see 3 or 4 every year in Kansas.


----------



## ldeemer

The only pretty bobcat is one with a 22-250 bullet between his eyes


----------



## sleeperls

had a mature stud in the field by the house for the past 30 min. I put up some feed out today for my cameras. It has been a hard season for everyone.


----------



## westksbowhunter

ldeemer said:


> Next you will say a bobcat doesn't hurt the deer population


The bobcat population is way down. My trapper friends take very few. But appreciate your input from Texas. Glad you have things figured out for us.


----------



## westksbowhunter

ldeemer said:


> Tell that to a sheep rancher.and limited I see 3 or 4 every year in Kansas.


Probably the huge mountain lion population we have eating his sheep.


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> Bobcats are very beautiful animals and limited in numbers........we definitely do not need a year round season on them.
> 
> Good luck with your ventures.


Marty just get ya a couple packs of greyhounds! Haha thats the most fun you can have huntin them yotes. Between my dad and the guys we hunt with we catch over 100 a year. Love watchin them hounds run!


----------



## mikehurt

170p&ywhitail said:


> Heys boys, I know seasons about over and like me, many of you had a pretty rough season. This thread was started to see what type of deer movement there was, which wasnt much and post pics if you got lucky enough to fill your tag. Lets tone it back a bit, I hate to see this thread get locked with a touch over 2 days left in the season. I hope to be able to come back tonight, mon, or tue and post a late season buck for ya, if I can get so lucky. Good luck to those still trying for a last minute buck!


170

Man you are tougher than most. I've kept up with this thread and you have definitely put the time in. I burned out and haven't hunted since rifle season. I haven't killed a buck since 2008. 
Good luck. I hope you get that big rascal your after.


----------



## zap

Nothing this evening....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

mikehurt said:


> 170
> 
> Man you are tougher than most. I've kept up with this thread and you have definitely put the time in. I burned out and haven't hunted since rifle season. I haven't killed a buck since 2008.
> Good luck. I hope you get that big rascal your after.


Looks like I need all the luck I can get, I saw nothing..........again.


----------



## Rfordkc

zap said:


> What people need to do is commit to learning how to trap and hunt predators.
> 
> I don't comment on the "I never hunted coyotes but want to hunt them with my bow" threads........
> Real bad idea, IMO.
> 
> What I don't understand is:
> 2011 was a bad year for ehd here, bad drought...... but I saw a lot of deer.
> 2012 we also had ehd and it was dry but not as bad as 2011.....also saw a lot of deer, but I did not hunt much due to elbow issues.
> 
> 2013 no ehd and a fairly wet year.......deer herd down 50% or more............??????????.......why?
> 
> From my research a yote with pups can kill a fawn a day.....I start trapping a week from Monday.
> Plan to gun hunt them also and hope to get thru the learning curve fairly quickly.



I think coyotes are killing a lot of turkeys as well...I had thought about getting serious about killing them on the property I hunt but did some reading and basically it said there are so many that if you kill one another just moves in to take its place....only by a very aggressive trapping/poisoning/hunting effort could you actually make a dent. I don't want to skin them for the fur and I hate the idea of trapping any animal even though I can't stand the coyotes. I would poison them, I suppose, if I knew how. Racoons too. I think I'm losing a ton of turkey to racoons, skunks, possums, etc. in the spring. Feral cats are a problem as well.


----------



## zap

Find a good trapper and set him loose.

Killing one coyote makes at least one less coyote.


----------



## FiftyClint

I've been spending a lot of time not seeing much either 170. Finally had this guy come in last night After tracking all day i finally found him this afternoon. All the time in the stand finally paid off.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Very unique clint^!


----------



## FiftyClint

Yeah he is!


----------



## kstatemallards

ldeemer said:


> I will say your state has things messed up.for starters they need to put a bounty on coyotes.
> Second have a year round open season on bobcats they kill a lot of fawns also.
> Third maybe cut tags a little for a few years not a lot but some.and last hire more wardens to patrol for
> Poachers up there.


I'm not going to jump in with the lynch mob and just start arguing with you but I have to disagree with your posts about the predators. I don't think putting a bounty on coyotes will really help. There would be too many yahoos running around with rifles trying to kill everything...including deer. Also, in the part of the state I'm from I only see a bobcat once every two or three years. Usually only get one on camera each year. Coyotes are in high numbers but there's no real answer imho. 

It would be nice if the state put tighter restrictions on deer tags. That would be the best thing to help out the deer herd. 

p.s. I don't know where you hunt but if you've had success in Kansas in the past and had a chance at a 180 inch buck then I'd say you have a great spot. Kansas deer hunting isn't about quantity of deer. It's about the quality. The big ones are out there but sometimes you have to sit in a stand 20-30 times a year to get a mature buck.


----------



## wdtorque

170p&ywhitail said:


> Very unique clint^!


Way good. Where's the hole?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Also checked my camera. Lots of forks and spikes, very few does. I have not had a picture of Big boy for 12 days now. I have a camera to check a half mile away that hes been on some I will check it tomorrow and see if he has moved to that spot. Theres some bigger wheat up there he could of moved to. Times a ticking.


----------



## fowl_natured

mikehurt said:


> 170
> 
> Man you are tougher than most. I've kept up with this thread and you have definitely put the time in. I burned out and haven't hunted since rifle season. I haven't killed a buck since 2008.
> Good luck. I hope you get that big rascal your after.


I work with good ol' 170. His head has been sinking lower and lower everytime he goes to the stand. I give him credit for keeping after it. I try and give him hope....saying "Just one more sit" It goes to show how rough its getting to harvest a mature buck in these parts. He has decent private ground but the quality keeps going downhill. If he doesn't get the one he's after then I hope he gets a shot at a mature buck within the next 2 days.

Im sure 170 remembers when my chase started back in 2010 after we named a buck I had on camera Goliath. I hunted hard for that buck even just having one trail cam pic. Then his shed was found about 2 miles away. Family had land within where I got the trail cam pic and a 1/2 mile of where his shed was found. I set up for 2011 on that property and started getting his pics repeatedly in November. But no daylight pics. He covered some major ground everyday. That buck haunted my dreams at night just like 170 went through the past 2 seasons. After finding out Goliath was living north of my stand another 1 1/2 miles away I knew it was gonna be tough to get him on the ground in 2011. I was already planning 2012 season to chase this big boy. By this time several hunters knew he existed and we were all closing the gap. I strictly bowhunt but another hunter knew I was closing the distance and if the other hunter wouldnt have shot him the 2nd day of muzzleloader season then I think I could have put Goliath on the ground because my stand was only 200-300 yards away from where he was taken on a neighboring property. 170 was there and watched me hunt hard and watched my dream of harvesting Goliath go out the window. I ate tag soup hunting that buck through the last day of season. Sometimes they win 170 but alot of the fun is trying to outsmart them and get in their path. 

Keep after it 170. Season aint over til its over. Alot can change in a few minutes in the tree. Shoot him Tuesday so I can help you track ;-)

Here's to the one that got away :darkbeer:......pics are from 2011. He had 2 forked G2's and one forked G3 and a total of approx 15-16 points (wouldnt ever give a good camera angle). He only had 12 points when harvested in 2012 and was told to have gross approx. 190"


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Nice write up bud^, we probably wont ever see deer as big as Goliath and Big Boy for a long time. 2 more evenings left, we shall see........


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I'm not sure why several people think that predators are the reason why the deer numbers are down. Predators are doing what they are supposed to and that hasn't changed much for the past few decades. Poachers have been poaching deer for long time as well and I doubt that this year is much of an exception for any previous years. 

My opinion is that Mother Nature is probably the biggest cause with drought, EHD. The acorn mast was big this year along with the fact that many of the crops were still up during the rut which swayed the advantage to the big bucks. 

My hope is this will cycle back to the "good years" again.


----------



## fowl_natured

PK_IN_KC said:


> I'm not sure why several people think that predators are the reason why the deer numbers are down. Predators are doing what they are supposed to and that hasn't changed much for the past few decades. Poachers have been poaching deer for long time as well and I doubt that this year is much of an exception for any previous years.
> 
> My opinion is that Mother Nature is probably the biggest cause with drought, EHD. The acorn mast was big this year along with the fact that many of the crops were still up during the rut which swayed the advantage to the big bucks.
> 
> My hope is this will cycle back to the "good years" again.


It pains me to say the good years may never return and I am being honest. EHD hit hard in many areas. Tag sales went crazy and population numbers went down also in recent years. Our coyote problem has increased drastically in the last 5-10 years. I remember discussing with another member last year that they set up a camera on a coyote den and saw a fawn being drug into the same den on 14 different occasions. If the young ones are being killed by predators and hunters are shooting the mature ones then that doesn't leave much between to reproduce. All that equals a losing battle.


----------



## bowhuntertx

This was my 5th year hunting KS. I wanted to see what it was like hunting away from TX where there is a tower ins and feeder on every fence line. I have learned more about scouting and hunting during these 5 years than the previous 20. I absolutely love hunting KS. However, I have had tag soup every year, but not this year. For the most part, we have hunted the same farms or very close to them year after year. I have passed on a number of good bucks over the years. My personal goal when I started hunting KS was to hold out for a 150+ buck. I'm not to hung up on what people shoot, but this was just a goal I set for myself. I had a chance to watch this buck at point blank range on Nov 6th. Without the chance to get a shot, I was a little bummed. 3 days later, he came trolling through the same creek. I was sitting almost a mile to the south of where I had seen him earlier in the week. He was moving south to north and stopped in my furthest lane 40 yds from my ladder stand. I made a good shot and I was able to see him drop not far away. This was my first KS buck and largest buck to date. He scored just a touch over 155" and is a beautiful buck. This was a great accomplishment for me. I've had a crappy year of work and this was a great way for me to end the year. I couldn't have been happier and it was an experience I'll never forget.


----------



## flyin51

Great buck man!


----------



## kstatemallards

fowl_natured said:


> It pains me to say the good years may never return and I am being honest. EHD hit hard in many areas. Tag sales went crazy and population numbers went down also in recent years. Our coyote problem has increased drastically in the last 5-10 years. I remember discussing with another member last year that they set up a camera on a coyote den and saw a fawn being drug into the same den on 14 different occasions. If the young ones are being killed by predators and hunters are shooting the mature ones then that doesn't leave much between to reproduce. All that equals a losing battle.


Eventually we'll have a few good years of weather and things will bounce back...at least better than they were this year.


----------



## kstatemallards

bowhuntertx said:


> This was my 5th year hunting KS. I wanted to see what it was like hunting away from TX where there is a tower ins and feeder on every fence line. I have learned more about scouting and hunting during these 5 years than the previous 20. I absolutely love hunting KS. However, I have had tag soup every year, but not this year. For the most part, we have hunted the same farms or very close to them year after year. I have passed on a number of good bucks over the years. My personal goal when I started hunting KS was to hold out for a 150+ buck. I'm not to hung up on what people shoot, but this was just a goal I set for myself. I had a chance to watch this buck at point blank range on Nov 6th. Without the chance to get a shot, I was a little bummed. 3 days later, he came trolling through the same creek. I was sitting almost a mile to the south of where I had seen him earlier in the week. He was moving south to north and stopped in my furthest lane 40 yds from my ladder stand. I made a good shot and I was able to see him drop not far away. This was my first KS buck and largest buck to date. He scored just a touch over 155" and is a beautiful buck. This was a great accomplishment for me. I've had a crappy year of work and this was a great way for me to end the year. I couldn't have been happier and it was an experience I'll never forget.




Great buck! Goes to show what perseverance will do.


----------



## fowl_natured

kstatemallards said:


> Great buck! Goes to show what perseverance will do.


X2! Great buck! Congrats


----------



## zap

PK_IN_KC said:


> I'm not sure why several people think that predators are the reason why the deer numbers are down. Predators are doing what they are supposed to and that hasn't changed much for the past few decades. Poachers have been poaching deer for long time as well and I doubt that this year is much of an exception for any previous years.
> 
> My opinion is that Mother Nature is probably the biggest cause with drought, EHD. The acorn mast was big this year along with the fact that many of the crops were still up during the rut which swayed the advantage to the big bucks.
> 
> My hope is this will cycle back to the "good years" again.


Its pretty simple:
Deer #'s are down.
Less coyotes = more fawns make it......

One coyote litter = approx. 20 dead fawns.

I plan to deal out some death.....


----------



## bowhuntertx

zap said:


> Its pretty simple:
> Deer #'s are down.
> Less coyotes = more fawns make it......
> 
> One coyote litter = approx. 20 dead fawns.
> 
> I plan to deal out some death.....




We have a couple of coyote hunters where we hunt. One of them is our farmer. Luckily, they don't hunt much until December. Not that I spend slot of time up there, but we don't see many yotes around. We still hear them at night. At least they help keep numbers down a little. Our farmer catches at least 50-60 in a slow year. Still blows my mind how prolific they are.


----------



## zap

Yotes have no natural predator to keep them in check.
I will be off from work in a week or so until april, just some part time stuff.
Plan to put a hurt on em by trapping and hunting.

I think I will enjoy trapping, been thinking about doing it for a few years and I have thought enough......time to engage the engine.


----------



## cunninghamww

zap said:


> Yotes have no natural predator to keep them in check.
> I will be off from work in a week or so until april, just some part time stuff.
> Plan to put a hurt on em by trapping and hunting.
> 
> I think I will enjoy trapping, been thinking about doing it for a few years and I have thought enough......time to engage the engine.


How much did it run you for traps? I've thought about it too but haven't done any research on how much it will cost to start from scratch.


----------



## Vermin93

bowhuntertx - that is awesome. I have the same goal as you. I am 3 years into hunting KS and have eaten all my buck tags, but I have learned a lot. I feel I'm getting closer to success each year. Congrats on a great buck, man. I don't think it can get any better than that.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

cunninghamww said:


> How much did it run you for traps? I've thought about it too but haven't done any research on how much it will cost to start from scratch.


Father in law just got a dozen duke foot holds for coyotes on ebay for $154 shipping included.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I have just dabbled here and there with trapping when ever I have a few free days. I really enjoy the trapping but skinning not so much. Heres one of the coyotes I fooled.


----------



## hunterhewi

Does no one run hounds around any of you guys?


----------



## bsstalker

Go get em guys! Good luck. I'm back to the daily grind. Yeah, I'm going to kill some yotes too somehow. SoBs


----------



## ksgobbler

There are a few running hounds here, but its getting difficult to do. Land is getting broken up into smaller sections, and folks don't want the hounds due to deer hunting in some cases. Guy I work with still runs them, and I know a couple others, but most of the guys around here got out of it.


----------



## bbruno

bowhuntertx said:


> This was my 5th year hunting KS. I wanted to see what it was like hunting away from TX where there is a tower ins and feeder on every fence line. I have learned more about scouting and hunting during these 5 years than the previous 20. I absolutely love hunting KS. However, I have had tag soup every year, but not this year. For the most part, we have hunted the same farms or very close to them year after year. I have passed on a number of good bucks over the years. My personal goal when I started hunting KS was to hold out for a 150+ buck. I'm not to hung up on what people shoot, but this was just a goal I set for myself. I had a chance to watch this buck at point blank range on Nov 6th. Without the chance to get a shot, I was a little bummed. 3 days later, he came trolling through the same creek. I was sitting almost a mile to the south of where I had seen him earlier in the week. He was moving south to north and stopped in my furthest lane 40 yds from my ladder stand. I made a good shot and I was able to see him drop not far away. This was my first KS buck and largest buck to date. He scored just a touch over 155" and is a beautiful buck. This was a great accomplishment for me. I've had a crappy year of work and this was a great way for me to end the year. I couldn't have been happier and it was an experience I'll never forget.


Beautiful buck. Congrats. 
What were the measurements on that buck? From the pics, he looks bigger than mid 150's. 
Guess thats why pictures can always be deceiving either way.


----------



## hunterhewi

ksgobbler said:


> There are a few running hounds here, but its getting difficult to do. Land is getting broken up into smaller sections, and folks don't want the hounds due to deer hunting in some cases. Guy I work with still runs them, and I know a couple others, but most of the guys around here got out of it.


I agree its getting harder. Hell we used to run a bunch over by stafford and sylvia back in the early 90s. You think the yotes are bad now hell we used to catch 4-5 per wagon per day. I was just a lil sh&@ then lol but i remember some of it and the stories my pops and uncle tell. We still catch quite a few like i said over 100 per year on average


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

We use to have alot of guys that ran hounds but the land getting leased for "trophy deer hunting" put an end to that.


----------



## zmax hunter

We still have 2 or 3 sets of dog hunters here, with high fuel prices and feeding the dogs year rnd, its a very expensive hobby,..not to mention truck repairs. we used to get several trucks, cbs, and help the dog hunters locate and get on the yotes,..its just not affordable these days. a good trapper or caller can reduce their numbers too. Its still not cheap, even ammo to shoot them is expensive or hard to get for some.


----------



## BoonROTO

ldeemer said:


> First off all I said was this thread was depressing.some idiot then pissed me off so
> I may have said things I didn't mean to say.i have nothing bad to say about Brian
> He has put me on 150 inch deer every year I been hunting up there.i won't be returning
> Next year not because Brian is a bad outfitter it's because I got the itch to mule deer hunt
> And elk hunt.all this got blown out of control by me and a few guys I would like to meet and beat
> There ass.


You sir have proven to be an ass.


----------



## hunterhewi

zmax hunter said:


> We still have 2 or 3 sets of dog hunters here, with high fuel prices and feeding the dogs year rnd, its a very expensive hobby,..not to mention truck repairs. we used to get several trucks, cbs, and help the dog hunters locate and get on the yotes,..its just not affordable these days. a good trapper or caller can reduce their numbers too. Its still not cheap, even ammo to shoot them is expensive or hard to get for some.


Yes its expensive but you gota pay to play right!? Nothin like watchin the race between to yote and a pack of hounds! We use 4wheelers to run the fields most trucks stay on the roads so they dont get too beat up but they do tear em up now and again


----------



## BoonROTO

I hate Texas, no thanks.


----------



## BoonROTO

I must say most of you guys are distracted by predators, poachers and mother nature. These subtractors have been around forever. The one new subtractor on the scene is liberal regs. There are less deer and the quality sucks because of one primary reason, the poor management of the resource, mother nature has a role as well but I believe it to be ancillary. You should all be directing your disapproval to KDWP, your representatives and legislators. The Kansas deer herd is nothing but a ***** to them, something to use to generate cash until they cast it aside ruined. Speak out to them and generate change. Chewing the fat here over and over does nothing.


----------



## ksgobbler

BoonROTO said:


> I must say most of you guys are distracted by predators, poachers and mother nature. These subtractors have been around forever. The one new subtractor on the scene is liberal regs. There are less deer and the quality sucks because of one primary reason, the poor management of the resource, mother nature has a role as well but I believe it to be ancillary. You should all be directing your disapproval to KDWP, your representatives and legislators. The Kansas deer herd is nothing but a ***** to them, something to use to generate cash until they cast it aside ruined. Speak out to them and generate change. Chewing the fat here over and over does nothing.


The KDWPT knows there is a problem. I had a 20 minute phone conversation with Secretary Jennison. He made it sounds like the legislature ties their hands. He said they had to fight tooth and nail not to get NR tag numbers raised this year after the EHD outbreak. I talked to my state senator last summer. He said a farmer had just called him the day before wanting them allow more tags and bring back the landowner tag he could then auction off. The fight will be against Big Ag and the insurance lobbyist and hunters don't have a prayer unless we form something to lobby for us.


----------



## zap

ldeemer said:


> And if anybody else doesn't like it I really don't give a crap



:nyah:


----------



## westksbowhunter

ksgobbler said:


> The KDWPT knows there is a problem. I had a 20 minute phone conversation with Secretary Jennison. He made it sounds like the legislature ties their hands. He said they had to fight tooth and nail not to get NR tag numbers raised this year after the EHD outbreak. I talked to my state senator last summer. He said a farmer had just called him the day before wanting them allow more tags and bring back the landowner tag he could then auction off. The fight will be against Big Ag and the insurance lobbyist and hunters don't have a prayer unless we form something to lobby for us.


You are correct in that the KDWPT has their hands tied. Also don't believe anything that comes out of Jennison's mouth.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I didnt see a thing again, hadnt been to this spot in 3 weeks I checked the camera there and nothing worth a dam on it either.


----------



## sleeperls

where do they yard up 170. They are still hitting milo well, but transitioning back to cut bean fields and wheat.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Man all my spots are little 40-80 acre deals. Deer do not live where I hunt they are rut spots mainly. I do have a couple bordering wheat fields that I thought they would be traveling my spots to get to but I dont even see deer going to them from anywhere! I have one spot that is on the edge of MAJOR deer country that is usually my go to spot for at least seeing deer, but I am not....pretty bad when I cant even see a doe. Rifle season must of just messed there travels up completely because I was seeing deer up unitl the last week of rifle. Also didnt help I had pipeline guys working in and aroumd the properties I was hunting. And somebody put a stand 60 yds from mine on the boardering property so who knows what all they been messing up.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man, went off the board for a few days and all heck broke loose.

Hey, ideemer guy.....please quit posting......you sound like a fool!

Man, you ripped Brian apart and blamed him for your lack of success. Then Brian came back and pointed out all that he did for you and how you didn't abide by HIS rules, and then you cowardly backtracked and said you "did not mean what was said?".........are you for real? Yes, I feel we all see you for who you are. Oh, wait.....now I am trouble for saying what I have and you are going to threaten me, right? 
sorry Brian...had to rant......lose this guy


Took the son out Saturday night and saw 17, all about 350 yards away....3 bucks, all small, the rest were does. It was awesome seeing that many deer. Never got out again. FIL went by the same blind on Sunday night and 5 does were 20 yards in front of the blind.....go figure! I have given up by firearms season, but am still hoping my son can get a crack at a doe yet in the late season.

170....I have to give you made props. You are a die hard!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Well I had 2 chances early in the season and the first chance it was just too dark to release the arrow by the time he came my way so I let down. My second chance I flat out blew by making my first bad shot in years, I am hoping he survived by seeing how little blood there was we tracked pin drops for 300 yds in a wide open bean stubble field to never be found. Only had 3-4 inches of blood on the arrow which I found 200 yds from where I hit him. Im thinking I hit the edge of the shoulder he was quartered away and I had my first dumb moment, told myself wait! And I did......as soon as he turned a lil more brain said OK go! But it wasnt enough. So I guess I only have my self to blame this year for not getting a buck. I had my chance. This is the first ive mentioned much about it cause I have been beating myself up. Anyway those 2 have been the only mature bucks I have had chances at, could of taken a couple that was young but I let them go cause they should be great next year. We'll see what tomorrow brings but I am not to opptomistic.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I remember you saying this thread was depressing, and yes....it is. I did not think that was out of line. After that man did things go out the window.


----------



## hunterhewi

Just ignore the guy 170 seems he has some major lil man syndrome


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Looks like this last page got cleaned up, thanks mods! Soon as I get off work at 3, I will be heading out on my final sit for a 2014 buck, if I just see A deer it will be a plus at this point.


----------



## bowhuntertx

170p&ywhitail said:


> Looks like this last page got cleaned up, thanks mods! Soon as I get off work at 3, I will be heading out on my final sit for a 2014 buck, if I just see A deer it will be a plus at this point.


Good luck today. Way to stick with it


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

170p&ywhitail said:


> Looks like this last page got cleaned up, thanks mods! Soon as I get off work at 3, I will be heading out on my final sit for a (2013) buck, if I just see A deer it will be a plus at this point.


Fixed it.


----------



## KSQ2

Keep after it 170, my wife will be putting in her last buck sit tonight as well. It's been a tough late-season for sure.


----------



## daltonprosser

Still no buck for me yet! Gonna give it one last sit tonight, hopefully they move better than they have my last couple hunts. This year has been very disappointing!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Final views of my last buck sit for 2013


----------



## dkkarr

Good luck 170!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

This final sit made 6 in a row with not even 1 deer seen. Everyone have a safe night and a Happy New Year.


----------



## hunterhewi

Dont let it get you down bro good things come to those who wait. Your time out there will pay off big brother


----------



## kstatemallards

170p&ywhitail said:


> This final sit made 6 in a row with not even 1 deer seen. Everyone have a safe night and a Happy New Year.


Man that is rough! Too bad this upcoming snow didn't come through a week earlier.


----------



## zap

No buck for me this year, but I enjoyed every minute that I hunted......happy new year to everyone!


----------



## hunterhewi

You will get one Marty! This herd needs to rebound badly. Its not all about killing an animal its getting to enjoy what we all like to do! Happy new year my kansas brothers!


----------



## Rfordkc

zap said:


> No buck for me this year, but I enjoyed every minute that I hunted......happy new year to everyone!


No deer at all for me...can't say I enjoyed every minute...I could care less about killing a deer, but I like to see them and had some great years where I saw the most amazing things and saw deer every time I went out. I think this year I can count on one hand the number of sits that included having a deer in sight. They are all dead. I saw one last night - a doe - lying dead on a path with no visible trauma sign. I know I didn't shoot her. 

Also, while I believe coyotes are partly to blame, I don't really remember hearing or seeing nearly as many this year. Not as many on cameras either. Its the first year in several that I haven't shot at a couple passing by me. Whole deal is odd.


----------



## zmax hunter

i went on an all day buck n yote hunt. 5 properties...scouted for deer tracks in the snow...and did find some large fresh ones..only deer i saw was a yearling. 

my wife was able to hunt once this season before starting her cancer treatment and we both had purchased antlerless tags. considering the lower population..we wont be filling any of our tags this jan...we will eat 4 tags...yum :hungry:

i would like to see the AT contest drop the doe points and go buck only. i hope they will stop promoting the harvest or killing of any Does for a few years till herds recover.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^I agree^


----------



## Spencer

Talk about getting it done late... Shot this guy on Monday Evening


----------



## AintNoGriz

Nice buck Spencer!

It's kind of an odd deal, with the lack of deer numbers, I don't have a problem eating my tag for a doe.....but I would still love to put my son on one yet. We will see how motivated he is for the doe season. 

I pulled both camera's on new years and one camera had a pic of a doe with a "basketball" sized tumor on her chest that goes down between her front legs......would make her walk a little "bow-legged" I would think. Would love to get a shot at her, but don't know if I would be willing to eat the meat.....and I am getting low on that for deer jerky!


----------



## Rfordkc

Got a chance to head about 60 miles south of KC yesterday. Saw 14 deer grazing in a field including two decent bucks that were actually duking it out...hard enough that one lost his balance and fell over....we were really just trying for a late afternoon coyote and didn't try to take a doe with the .308---good to see them.


----------



## Rfordkc

Outstanding. That's sticking with it...


----------



## kansasboi

Nice buck man!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^Way to geter done last min!^ I went out tonight to a place thats wide open pasture that leads to milo stubble that had two small spots of standing milo that wasnt cut do to mudholes, figured it would be a good spot especially since it hadnt been hunted all year! So I took the rifle to TRY and put an end to this horrible season. Welp sit number 7 and no deer seen again! Just pretty dam depressing, called buddy thats got some dam good deer woods and he said to come on out in the morning and I should be able to pop one no problem, I said well with my the way my seasons went we'll see!


----------



## sleeperls

If you need a doe 170 come visit, and i can get one for you no problem.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

sleeperls said:


> If you need a doe 170 come visit, and i can get one for you no problem.


I appreciate the invite buddy, Im off all weekend so if I cant get it done in the morning, I may just hit you up for a lil road trip. Be cool to meet ya and see your part of the country. Where you at up north again? PM me if you dont want to post it.


----------



## hunterhewi

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Thats awesome sleeperls wish the spots i hunted i had they say so of who hunted them id let you come out and kill a couple does 170. Sucks to see someone put in so much effort with such a crappy outcome. Good luck in the mornin brother


----------



## flyin51

I spoke with my taxi near Manhattan Friday jus to see how many deer he received this year. He said he was expecting a down year, but in fact it turned out about normal. He also said its hard to judge cuz he draws customers from all over, so its not exact as to how bad the year was. From conversations he has had with clients, NE Kansas is suffering the worst. Many guys dropped of some real nice deer he said (even a handful of Booners), but their words were "This was the best I saw this year". So are people possibly shooting bucks they would normally pass on jus cuz its the only ones they saw? The taxi said he has seen this kinda slump here back in the 80's, and it took 5-6 yrs to recover from it. It was a pretty depressing chat lookin toward next year.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Ended up with a doe, im done. Ready for spring now.


----------



## sleeperls

Pulled some cards today. He made it past 2013 season. Bring on 2014!! I dont know how old he is, but he didnt grow any from last year. Hoping for a blow up.


----------



## zap

He looks wore out.....hope he makes it thru this cold.


----------



## kansasboi

Cool lookin buck sleeper! Should be a stud next year. Congrats on the doe 170, any chance of trail pics of the one you were after now..?


----------



## sleeperls

He has had a hard life. Last year he was hit by a car, this year the neighbor shot him in the right shoulder in bow season. I figured with the car hit last year he would blow up and be all funky this year.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

kansasboi said:


> Cool lookin buck sleeper! Should be a stud next year. Congrats on the doe 170, any chance of trail pics of the one you were after now..?


Ah what the heck I give y'all a teaser pic. Once I find out if he is alive or not I will dedicate a thread to him with my 3 years worth of pics.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

He was alive as of Dec.17th but I have not had a picture of him since.........


----------



## bbruno

170p&ywhitail said:


> Ah what the heck I give y'all a teaser pic. Once I find out if he is alive or not I will dedicate a thread to him with my 3 years worth of pics.


Wow he is heck of a deer


----------



## Bowhunt2live

Well two great Kansas deer went down this year from me and my bro.









My deer scored 164 and brother's scored 178. Both taken with archery equipment.


----------



## OctoberAssassin

Bowhunt2live said:


> Well two great Kansas deer went down this year from me and my bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My deer scored 164 and brother's scored 178. Both taken with archery equipment.


Looks like Kansas still has a few I feel like this thread is a conspiracy to keep me in missouri


----------



## James Vee

Bowhunt2live said:


> Well two great Kansas deer went down this year from me and my bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My deer scored 164 and brother's scored 178. Both taken with archery equipment.


You mean yours weighed 164?


----------



## Bowhunt2live

I think you may not be very intelligent. My deer field dressed over 200.


----------



## Bowhunt2live

James Vee said:


> You mean yours weighed 164?


^^^


----------



## James Vee

I know what it didn't do. That's score 164.


----------



## hunterhewi

Not starting crap but no way that first buck scored 164. Hell of a deer but no way shape or form a 164" main frame 8


----------



## zmax hunter

curious to see what score sheet was used and the numbers...might be from virginia..dunno..


----------



## Bowhunt2live

Seeing as they were both scored by the same man, and the score on the second was VERY accurate in comparison to my brother's 174 4/8, then I don't see what your argument is. Hahahaha.


----------



## Bowhunt2live

hunterhewi said:


> Not starting crap but no way that first buck scored 164. Hell of a deer but no way shape or form a 164" main frame 8





zmax hunter said:


> curious to see what score sheet was used and the numbers...might be from virginia..dunno..


^^^


----------



## Bowhunt2live

And the 174 4/8 deer was scored by an official Boone and Crockett panel, and was the 42nd largest deer killed in Texas in 2000..... Lol. Sorry but no argument against that.


----------



## Bowhunt2live

James Vee said:


> I know what it didn't do. That's score 164.


Alright. Tell me that when you hold the horns in your hands. Don't be an idiot.


----------



## James Vee

Bowhunt2live said:


> Alright. Tell me that when you hold the horns in your hands. Don't be an idiot.


I don't expect to do that anytime soon. So in the meantime, I'll stick to my guns. It's an 8pt with an extra point that's like 5-7" long. That means the frame needs to be 150+, and it's not.


----------



## Bowhunt2live

James Vee said:


> I don't expect to do that anytime soon. So in the meantime, I'll stick to my guns. It's an 8pt with an extra point that's like 5-7" long. That means the frame needs to be 150+, and it's not.


Hahaha. Alright. Seeing as you didn't listen to a word I said when I proved that the score is correct, you didn't reply. Hahaha. Such a joke. You can't judge score correctly by a picture so don't even attempt to. LOL. I wasn't asking for input but thank you. I know the score of my deer.


----------



## zmax hunter

this is what a 168" 9pt looks like, gross score, deduct the right G4 and you will get about 164"


----------



## hunterhewi

That first deer will not score 164" sorry it wont here is a pic of my 2010 buck that NETS just over 170. Your deer is no where close. He may go 145 with that extra point maybe you meant 146 instead of 164??


----------



## James Vee

More like 134.


----------



## duby8609

I would also have to agree that the deer is nowhere near 164. I would have it measured again.


----------



## zmax hunter

I can show numerous 150 class bucks, from 8 to 10 points,, for example this is 153" Gross 8pt, notice the 38" of mass


----------



## Spencer

Everybody here is a certified scoring official.... didn't you know?


----------



## hunterhewi

Spencer no one is sayin what it scores but you for one should know thats no 164. Look at it compared to yours and yours was what a 147??


----------



## James Vee

Did Spencer score it?


----------



## Bowhunt2live

James Vee said:


> More like 134.
> View attachment 1846079


You must be stupid. LOL.


----------



## Bowhunt2live

SpencerUSMC said:


> Everybody here is a certified scoring official.... didn't you know?


No joke man. Lol.


----------



## Spencer

James Vee said:


> Did Spencer score it?


ok *******, running a tape measure isn't to tough, sorry you don't agree with it bud.


----------



## James Vee

Bowhunt2live said:


> You must be stupid. LOL.


You must think I, along with everyone else here is, if you think we believe your 140 is a 164.


----------



## Spencer

But yes if this deer only goes 147 Gross, I would find it a little tough to believe that yours goes 164. But I'm not going to get involved in all this internet scoring pissing matches.


----------



## Spencer

hunterhewi said:


> Spencer no one is sayin what it scores but you for one should know thats no 164. Look at it compared to yours and yours was what a 147??


all I'm saying here is that damn near every "Score my buck" thread on here has guesses that are so far off its crazy. Under 30 inches, over 30 inches etc. And then when a real score is posted everyone still can't agree, its fairly amusing.


----------



## hunterhewi

I guessed yours around 140 so i wasnt far off but anyone that knows anything bout scoring a deer knows that main frame 8 will NOT score 164 no ands ifs or buts about it.


----------



## HoytTF

Pictures can be deceiving but I don't think the 8 with the extra point off of the base is 164 AND I don't believe that this other deer is 147!! I have seen some pics and thought this same thing before and then held the deer and instantly knew I was wrong but I'd have to do the same with both of these deer to believe it. Sorry, just how I feel and how they look in these pictures.


----------



## walleyehunter78

Some shady scoring over there in kansas. We can only hope both those deer were scored by same guy.


----------



## aeast236

I think this kids from Texas. Nobody in Kansas would score this deer anywhere near 164.


----------



## westksbowhunter

Lets score these 3 bucks.


----------



## keb

156,153, 145 is my stab on gross scores. 1st one them beams throwing me off.


----------



## zap

All shooters, brother!


----------



## top pin 56

aeast236 said:


> I think this kids from Texas. Nobody in Kansas would score this deer anywhere near 164.


Watch out now about references to Texas. I saw this when it first came out and doubted the scores immediately. The buck in my avatar is 164 and some change. I took him this year in Kansas and posted a picture of him earlier in the thread. I'm from Texas, do you think my deer scores 164?


----------



## zap

Maybe in East Texas........:lol:


----------



## keb

I see 164 on z's buck wide spread, long brows, good mass, long beams, it adds up.


----------



## aeast236

top pin 56 said:


> Watch out now about references to Texas. I saw this when it first came out and doubted the scores immediately. The buck in my avatar is 164 and some change. I took him this year in Kansas and posted a picture of him earlier in the thread. I'm from Texas, do you think my deer scores 164?


Slow down buddy. I really think he's from Texas gathered from an earlier post he made on a different thread. Don't care what your deer scored I just know this kids didn't score what he claims. I was going to say nice deer regardless until he started calling people idiots and stupid.


----------



## westksbowhunter

keb said:


> 156,153, 145 is my stab on gross scores. 1st one them beams throwing me off.[/QUOTE
> 
> On the middle buck did you get the sticker on the left beam (20.5 inches wide and that is a #25 form the largest McKenzie makes, he field dressed over 260 lbs)? If you missed it you are about dead on. 157 1/8 gross. You are a little off on the first buck and close on the 8 pointer.


----------



## keb

All studs for sure!!!


----------



## keb

What you guys think on this one?


----------



## top pin 56

aeast236 said:


> Slow down buddy. I really think he's from Texas gathered from an earlier post he made on a different thread. Don't care what your deer scored I just know this kids didn't score what he claims. I was going to say nice deer regardless until he started calling people idiots and stupid.


Hey don't take yourself too serious. I was just kidding around with you. In fact as I said, I doubted the scores right off. And I didn't get in on all the name calling. Like Zap says, maybe he's from East Texas! LOL. And then again, maybe he just doesn't know how to score? Haven't heard anything out of his brother.


----------



## barnold1

Maybe there's a little sibling rivalry/millennial entitlement mentality showing through.


----------



## aeast236

top pin 56 said:


> Hey don't take yourself too serious. I was just kidding around with you. In fact as I said, I doubted the scores right off. And I didn't get in on all the name calling. Like Zap says, maybe he's from East Texas! LOL. And then again, maybe he just doesn't know how to score? Haven't heard anything out of his brother.


It's all good brother. I have three kids so it's Impossible to take myself too serious haha. I lied I do care about that beast you took in Kansas. Great deer and I doubt you'd have disagreement with that being a164


----------



## top pin 56

Bowhunt2live said:


> And the 174 4/8 deer was scored by an official Boone and Crockett panel, and was the 42nd largest deer killed in Texas in 2000..... Lol. Sorry but no argument against that.


This certainly isn't an accurate statement. And before you get started on me, I'm from Texas and your deer isn't close to 164 like they say. Go back and find my post earlier in this thread and you'll see a 164. I have 150's on the wall with more horn than what you're claiming is a 164.


----------



## top pin 56

aeast236 said:


> It's all good brother. I have three kids so it's Impossible to take myself too serious haha. I lied I do care about that beast you took in Kansas. Great deer and I doubt you'd have disagreement with that being a164


:darkbeer:


----------



## westksbowhunter

keb said:


> View attachment 1846502
> 
> 
> What you guys think on this one?


Turn that sucker where we can see him. Damn nice deer, nice mass.


----------



## rutjunky

Sorry bout the tongue hangin out, I shot this buck this year (2013). Who scored yours?(164" buck guy) cause I need to go see him. I'm short 30some inches from yours, I could use the help. Lol. 
Either way, it's a nice buck and u should b proud of him. Regardless of score. I know I sure as hell was!!!


----------



## westksbowhunter

keb said:


> All studs for sure!!!


151 1/8 gross on the 8 pointer. I should have zoomed in cause the pic doesn't show the mass. He is heavy.


----------



## James Vee

keb said:


> View attachment 1846502
> 
> 
> What you guys think on this one?


138.


----------



## MO Sportsman

Any guesses on what this guy will go?


----------



## Bowhunt2live

rutjunky said:


> Sorry bout the tongue hangin out, I shot this buck this year (2013). Who scored yours?(164" buck guy) cause I need to go see him. I'm short 30some inches from yours, I could use the help. Lol.
> Either way, it's a nice buck and u should b proud of him. Regardless of score. I know I sure as hell was!!!


Lol. If my deer scored 130 what did yours score? 100?


----------



## westksbowhunter

MO Sportsman said:


> Any guesses on what this guy will go?


135 plus/minus 5. Looks like a younger deer.


----------



## kstatemallards

westksbowhunter said:


> Lets score these 3 bucks.


Can't see the second buck well enough to score but I'm guessing 153 on the first one and 155 on the last one. Awesome bucks.


----------



## westksbowhunter

Really guys they are pretty simple to score. Just be honest on measurements. It ain't rocket science, just elementary math.


----------



## kstatemallards

Bowhunt2live said:


> Well two great Kansas deer went down this year from me and my bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My deer scored 164 and brother's scored 178. Both taken with archery equipment.


Did you score the deer in centimeters? If that 1st buck gets into the 150's i'd be stunned.


----------



## kstatemallards

westksbowhunter said:


> Really guys they are pretty simple to score. Just be honest on measurements. It ain't rocket science, just elementary math.


Are you talking about me?


----------



## James Vee

MO Sportsman said:


> Any guesses on what this guy will go?


130.


----------



## westksbowhunter

kstatemallards said:


> Can't see the second buck well enough to score but I'm guessing 153 on the first one and 155 on the last one. Awesome bucks.


I tried to load up some more pics but can't get them uploaded. middle buck 157 and the bottom buck 151. There are a couple of 3 and 4 inch stickers that the pics don't show well. All bucks shot on the same 160 acres in different years. I ran trail cameras in there for 3 years and these were the 3 biggest bucks we ever got out of 30,000 pics or so.


----------



## kstatemallards

I'll play in this game. I'll go take a couple pics of the ones on my wall. hold please.


----------



## westksbowhunter

kstatemallards said:


> Are you talking about me?


No just in general.


----------



## kstatemallards

Guess the score

















And this one:


----------



## ldeemer

zap said:


> Maybe in East Texas........:lol:


Atleast are Texas deer doesn't die from a little thing like ehd lol


----------



## keb

Originally Posted by keb 


What you guys think on this one?
138.

Deer grosses 155"


----------



## James Vee

keb said:


> Originally Posted by keb
> 
> 
> What you guys think on this one?
> 138.
> 
> Deer grosses 155"


It's a bad pic. Looks like short beams, avg brows, short 3 and 4 on driver side.


----------



## keb

Bad pic I agree, I though it was about 130s when I shot it, got ground swellage for the 1st time in my life.


----------



## rutjunky

Bowhunt2live said:


> Lol. If my deer scored 130 what did yours score? 100?


Cool bud. Congrats to u too. It's a website, who gives a crap what everyone says. I was just pokin fun. The last 2 sentences were honest.


----------



## keb

All good deer fellas any bow kill, hard work, hunting hard trumps the score. You look at the net score on allot of deer it really takes away from the animal, nets are for fishing.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Sure is easy to tell that seasons over now.


----------



## sleeperls

170p&ywhitail said:


> Sure is easy to tell that seasons over now.


No joke If you are happy with the deer, congrats. If you have some doubts, scoring deer is easy, but its also easy to flub. Measuring the tines in the wrong spot can easily add 10 inches. 

You dont measure mass at it thickest point. You measure it at certain area's. If you want to check how well the person who scores your deer is. Take it to a official boone and crocket scorer. 

Since ive been helping at the taxidermy shop i get a kick out of the guys who come in thinking their deer is 150 inches when its really 130.


----------



## bushytail

ldeemer said:


> Atleast are Texas deer doesn't die from a little thing like ehd lol


Isn't this the guy that let a P&Y get away IN KANSAS... No logic.


----------



## BP1992

kstatemallards said:


> Guess the score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one:


That first buck is nice!


----------



## shadetree

zmax hunter said:


> this is what a 168" 9pt looks like, gross score, deduct the right G4 and you will get about 164"


Here is a 168


----------



## shadetree

We had a deer meeting with the state this week. The numbers that they posted-I just can't understand. They said we had over a 60% fawn crop. As I have said in an earlier post, I saw 1 (as in one) fawn this year. The mature buck numbers and young buck number and doe counts that they touted were-in my opinion just crazy. The general tone of the whole meeting coming from the hunters was exactly what I saw this year, and for the last 3 years. I don't know if they took us seriously or not, but at least we got to voice our opinions and be heard.
I guess time will tell. There was a good turn-out in Elkhart KS.


----------



## bowhuntertx

Thanks for taking the time to be a voice for all of us who enjoy hunting in your great state.


----------



## cunninghamww

bowhuntertx said:


> Thanks for taking the time to be a voice for all of us who enjoy hunting in your great state.


Yes!!! Can we get back to the original discussion before the "what does this score" circlejerk? In fact, that is, in a microcosm, what is wrong with the state of deerhunting, lol. Too many people focused on what a buck's antlers look like and not enough on real issues!


----------



## westksbowhunter

cunninghamww said:


> Yes!!! Can we get back to the original discussion before the "what does this score" circlejerk? In fact, that is, in a microcosm, what is wrong with the state of deerhunting, lol. Too many people focused on what a buck's antlers look like and not enough on real issues!


The real issue is legislation. Unless we can find a way to open the eyes of our legislation thing will continue to decline. I don't know that hunters can get anything done. It takes money. When Ten Point Crossbows can come in from the state of Ohio and get what ever they want with our current commission it kinda leaves the small resident hunter out to dry. It also is a nail in the coffin for the do-it-yourself non resident hunter. Legislation cares about one thing, $$$$.


----------



## Vermin93

westksbowhunter said:


> It also is a nail in the coffin for the do-it-yourself non resident hunter.


Thank you for recognizing this. 1 deer in 3 years on WIHA/WMA land. I feel your pain.


----------



## zap

cunninghamww said:


> Yes!!! Can we get back to the original discussion before the "what does this score" circlejerk? In fact, that is, in a microcosm, what is wrong with the state of deerhunting, lol. Too many people focused on what a buck's antlers look like and not enough on real issues!


What a bucks antlers look like is what decides if I kill him.

I like looking at mounts, they are all good lookin bucks......:thumbs_up


----------



## ldeemer

zap said:


> What a bucks antlers look like is what decides if I kill him.
> 
> I like looking at mounts, they are all good lookin bucks......:thumbs_up


When was the last time you shot one zap 1984 lol


----------



## westksbowhunter

Vermin93 said:


> Thank you for recognizing this. 1 deer in 3 years on WIHA/WMA land. I feel your pain.


I admire you for hunting public land. The outfitters are a mess here and need regulations put on them. And strict ones. They are the ones leasing up everything.


----------



## zap

ldeemer said:


> When was the last time you shot one zap 1984 lol


1894.....:lol:


----------



## hunterhewi

kstatemallards said:


> Are you talking about me?





westksbowhunter said:


> I admire you for hunting public land. The outfitters are a mess here and need regulations put on them. And strict ones. They are the ones leasing up everything.


Yep then our government wonders why no residents buy tags and hunts. Because the common resident ha NO WHERE to hunt its ridiculous. Cant blame the landowners hell it pays their taxes. I think there should be strict regulations for outfitters.


----------



## ldeemer

hunterhewi said:


> Yep then our government wonders why no residents buy tags and hunts. Because the common resident ha NO WHERE to hunt its ridiculous. Cant blame the landowners hell it pays their taxes. I think there should be strict regulations for outfitters.


Then just go lease some land


----------



## westksbowhunter

ldeemer said:


> Then just go lease some land


I ran an ad online and in the paper looking for hunting ground to lease. Guess what not one reply. There was 80 acres that a land owner let me hunt for a few years. 2 years ago he told me I could not hunt it anymore that he was going to lease it. I offered to lease it at $10 per acre. He turned me down. He said I would have to lease all 4000 acres. Not so easy finding a lease these days.


----------



## ldeemer

westksbowhunter said:


> I ran an ad online and in the paper looking for hunting ground to lease. Guess what not one reply. There was 80 acres that a land owner let me hunt for a few years. 2 years ago he told me I could not hunt it anymore that he was going to lease it. I offered to lease it at $10 per acre. He turned me down. He said I would have to lease all 4000 acres. Not so easy finding a lease these days.


How far are you from the Meade area


----------



## westksbowhunter

I saw a group of mule deer near meade that had 4 giant Muley bucks in it the 2nd Saturday in November but that was in 1984.


----------



## ldeemer

How hard is it to draw a mule deer tag in Kansas


----------



## westksbowhunter

ldeemer said:


> How hard is it to draw a mule deer tag in Kansas


I really don't know what the odds are.


----------



## Matte

Out of the last three years my friends one guy has drawn out of 12 guys


----------



## hunterhewi

ldeemer said:


> Then just go lease some land


I have ground that i hunt. Im talking about the general public. Not many people have the money to go blow on deer hunting when they have a family to feed. I for one will stop deer hunting if i have to pay 3-4k to kill a deer just so an outfitter can fill his pockets. Dont really consider it hunting when all the guess work is taken out of it. Why do you think we have any any centerfire rifle is legal? Its because the state is trying to get more people out to buy tags and liscenses. Not goin to happen when they have no where to go to enjoy it. Why should it be limited to those with big money? Thats right because thats what this sport has become, a business.


----------



## westksbowhunter

Hunting has became a sport. A competition. That's what's wrong. When I started hunting around 1970 it was about conservation, tradition, heritage, family values. We have lost that and some of the new hunters in the last 10 or 15 years will never experience that. Most on here really don't understand what hunting is. When I began deer hunting and people would ask you what you saw it was either a little 8, nice 8, or giant 8. Not a 140, 160, or a booner. Horn Porn has destroyed what was enjoyed by only a few. I hunted because it was solitary and something to be enjoyed in nature with no interference. That is gone.


----------



## zmax hunter

Kansas doesnt have a huge Mule deer population and only allows a few NR tags each season,..per unit it varies

2013 stats
Total Permits authorized 266
Total number of applicants 1379

each unit has different mule deer quotas, some units allow 50 nr hunters, some only allow 12


----------



## zmax hunter

hunterhewi said:


> Yep then our government wonders why no residents buy tags and hunts. Because the common resident ha NO WHERE to hunt its ridiculous. Cant blame the landowners hell it pays their taxes. I think there should be strict regulations for outfitters.


The state of kansas is the largest "Outfitter" in kansas, leasing over 1,000,000 million acres, they dont care who hunts it or when. 

There are many landowner/farmers who are also doing guide work on their properties, selling hunts.

If you have an outfitter that doesnt own any land. Do you blame him for leasing the ground he guides on, or do you fault the landowner who leases the property to someone who is willing to pay?

Im not trying to argue, 

can you give me some of your ideas for the strict regulations you speak of?

We have a State Legislature who is "telling" the KDWPT how to manage the herd, we have kdwpt commisioners who are all in for the Tourism money, dont be surprised if they actually allow even more NR hunters next year. The state did spot light surveys in all units shortly before rifle season over 3-4 days, they counted over 6500 deer,..so somehow they came up with a magical multiplier of 100 and they think we have 650,000 deer,..

One thing i cant answer,..why did the state drop all outfitter guide fees and registration? my guess is because landowner/farmers also want to be outfitter/guides,..similar to when the state sold the transferable tags


----------



## ldeemer

zmax hunter said:


> Kansas doesnt have a huge Mule deer population and only allows a few NR tags each season,..per unit it varies
> 
> 2013 stats
> Total Permits authorized 266
> Total number of applicants 1379
> 
> each unit has different mule deer quotas, some units allow 50 nr hunters, some only allow 12


Thanks for the info


----------



## westksbowhunter

zmax hunter said:


> The state of kansas is the largest "Outfitter" in kansas, leasing over 1,000,000 million acres, they dont care who hunts it or when.
> 
> There are many landowner/farmers who are also doing guide work on their properties, selling hunts.
> 
> If you have an outfitter that doesnt own any land. Do you blame him for leasing the ground he guides on, or do you fault the landowner who leases the property to someone who is willing to pay?
> 
> Im not trying to argue,
> 
> can you give me some of your ideas for the strict regulations you speak of?
> 
> We have a State Legislature who is "telling" the KDWPT how to manage the herd, we have kdwpt commisioners who are all in for the Tourism money, dont be surprised if they actually allow even more NR hunters next year. The state did spot light surveys in all units shortly before rifle season over 3-4 days, they counted over 6500 deer,..so somehow they came up with a magical multiplier of 100 and they think we have 650,000 deer,..
> 
> One thing i cant answer,..why did the state drop all outfitter guide fees and registration? my guess is because landowner/farmers also want to be outfitter/guides,..similar to when the state sold the transferable tags



I would hammer them with fee's and strict regulations. A visit a couple of times a month during the hunting season from the game warden. Kinda like a business getting audited or a health and safety inspection. Make sure all boundaries are being respected. The state needs to put strict regulations on the treestands they are using making sure that those paying thousands of dollars to hunt are being taken care of as far as safety. Outfitters should not be treated any different from someone running a swimming pool in the summer, a skating rink, a race track, or any other form of recreation. Seems like anyone can lease some ground and start advertising with out any regulations what so ever.


----------



## Vermin93

westksbowhunter said:


> Hunting has became a sport. A competition. That's what's wrong. When I started hunting around 1970 it was about conservation, tradition, heritage, family values. We have lost that and some of the new hunters in the last 10 or 15 years will never experience that. Most on here really don't understand what hunting is. When I began deer hunting and people would ask you what you saw it was either a little 8, nice 8, or giant 8. Not a 140, 160, or a booner. Horn Porn has destroyed what was enjoyed by only a few. I hunted because it was solitary and something to be enjoyed in nature with no interference. That is gone.


How is that gone? No reason you can't hunt that way and with that kind of perspective. When I drive 5 hrs north to SE Kansas and hunt remote WIHA land that I've scouted I can assure you it's solitary and a great opportunity to enjoy nature with no interference. Yes, many others have made it a sport and a competition. Just ignore them. Don't watch their TV shows, don't participate in their discussions, don't buy their products, etc. Hunting can still be whatever you, your family and friends make of it.


----------



## westksbowhunter

Vermin93 said:


> How is that gone? No reason you can't hunt that way and with that kind of perspective. When I drive 5 hrs north to SE Kansas and hunt remote WIHA land that I've scouted I can assure you it's solitary and a great opportunity to enjoy nature with no interference. Yes, many others have made it a sport and a competition. Just ignore them. Don't watch their TV shows, don't participate in their discussions, don't buy their products, etc. Hunting can still be whatever you, your family and friends make of it.


If you hunted here over 30 years ago then you would understand how much it has changed. There were 5 or 6 times this year where I had to get down out of the stand to call the game warden for one reason or another. I had one fellow come in and cut down every tree with in 20 yards of my stand this year. Some of these trees were oaks that were as big around as my thigh. He butchered everything up. Had my stands and camera's stolen in the last couple of years. I have had numerous hunters walk underneath my stand with me in. Lost some of my hunting ground to leases. I tried to lease and got outbidded by outfitters. And then there is the quality and quantity issue. We just don't have the numbers we had back in the 80's and not near the quality. Now we have to have our information posted on our stands so people know who you are and where you are hunting and only 2 stands allowed on public ground. If you hunt public land you can not leave a ground blind up over nite. We have to share the woods with muzzle loaders and crossbow hunters. Almost go shot by a crossbow hunter last year. He was eventually ticketed for baiting on public ground. The list goes on.

I am sure coming from Texas you feel it is wonderful here but I don't think you can compare and contrast how hunting has changed here since the 70's.


----------



## zmax hunter

westksbowhunter said:


> I would hammer them with fee's and strict regulations.*They will simply raise their hunt price enough to cover the fee,*
> 
> A visit a couple of times a month during the hunting season from the game warden. *Gonna have to hire more CO's*
> 
> Kinda like a business getting audited or a health and safety inspection.
> 
> Make sure all boundaries are being respected. *Kinda like the unknown hunter who placed a lonewolf in a tree a couple yards north of my property, the only limb which was trimmed allowed a shot to my property, and yes, we found a blood trail on my property, and then the stand disappeared. I did find his rattling antlers which he left laying there., if he shot a deer on the wiha property, he made no attempt to contact me to retrieve the deer. with no lane to his property, im quite sure he poached it from mine*
> 
> The state needs to put strict regulations on the treestands they are using making sure that those paying thousands of dollars to hunt are being taken care of as far as safety. *I agree, guides should be required to carry insurance and the hunters continue to fill out the liability waivers. there are many dangers in the woods, from stepping in a hole to stabbing an eye with a limb. are you asking for the CO to inspect all tree stands? *
> 
> Outfitters should not be treated any different from someone running a swimming pool in the summer, a skating rink, a race track, or any other form of recreation. *Are you again about Insurance? If so, i agree.*
> 
> Seems like anyone can lease some ground and start advertising with out any regulations what so ever.


 *Yes, anyone can. I believe all men were created equal and that we should all have the same rights. The state has a complete book full of regulations and statutes which they endeavour to enforce thru very limited manpower. Even with any and all fees, regulations, restrictions, inspections, etc,..anyone can lease property to be a guide.*

I too wish we could turn back the clock 30 years, but thats not about to happen. honestly, times are changing, and for the worse,..i see more urban sprawl, more high fences, more huge corporate farms, more habitat destruction, and fewer opportunities for the non paying hunter who either doesnt know someone or doesnt lease or own their own property,..the current situation is what the *State* wants


----------



## westksbowhunter

zmax hunter said:


> *Yes, anyone can. I believe all men were created equal and that we should all have the same rights. The state has a complete book full of regulations and statutes which they endeavour to enforce thru very limited manpower. Even with any and all fees, regulations, restrictions, inspections, etc,..anyone can lease property to be a guide.*
> 
> I too wish we could turn back the clock 30 years, but thats not about to happen. honestly, times are changing, and for the worse,..i see more urban sprawl, more high fences, more huge corporate farms, more habitat destruction, and fewer opportunities for the non paying hunter who either doesnt know someone or doesnt lease or own their own property,..the current situation is what the *State* wants


I don't think it is what the state wants. They want money and could care less about what comes with it.


----------



## westksbowhunter

zmax hunter said:


> *Yes, anyone can. I believe all men were created equal and that we should all have the same rights. The state has a complete book full of regulations and statutes which they endeavour to enforce thru very limited manpower. Even with any and all fees, regulations, restrictions, inspections, etc,..anyone can lease property to be a guide.*
> 
> I too wish we could turn back the clock 30 years, but thats not about to happen. honestly, times are changing, and for the worse,..i see more urban sprawl, more high fences, more huge corporate farms, more habitat destruction, and fewer opportunities for the non paying hunter who either doesnt know someone or doesnt lease or own their own property,..the current situation is what the *State* wants


If outfitters raise their prices great. Hopefully it discourages people from using them and hunting here. We are over pressured with hunters and long seasons. I think we all agree we need more CO's not just for outfitters. Would an inspector look at the roller skates at a skating rink? Would they inspect the seat belts at an amusement park? I don't like what outfitting has done to our state. I don't like the commercialization of hunting. If you do fine. You ask what we would suggest and I let you know. I would make it tough on them and hold every outfitter to a high standard. This would eliminate the poor ones.


----------



## zmax hunter

west, all you have to post on your stand is your kdwpt number,..this will not let anyone except the CO know who the stand belongs to.

the 2 stand limit for public property is a good thing, it keeps outfitters and everyone else from placing a dozen stands and claiming trees.


----------



## zmax hunter

westksbowhunter said:


> If outfitters raise their prices great. Hopefully it discourages people from using them and hunting here. We are over pressured with hunters and long seasons. I think we all agree we need more CO's not just for outfitters. Would an inspector look at the roller skates at a skating rink? Would they inspect the seat belts at an amusement park? I don't like what outfitting has done to our state. I don't like the commercialization of hunting. If you do fine. You ask what we would suggest and I let you know. I would make it tough on them and hold every outfitter to a high standard. This would eliminate the poor ones.


The quality and quantity of the game seen by NR hunters is what keeps them coming back. If they have a bad guide, they wont return to hunt with him either.
I agree with you, i do think guides should be licensed, and that includes any landowner/farmer who sells a hunt. I think guides take good care of their stands, i dont think stand inspection is an issue, and it certainly wont help the resident hunters.

Antlerless deer seasons need to be reduced statewide and yes, shorter seasons, less opportunity for all weapons, hopefully, the state will get a lesson, i have taken the "No Doe" vow,..i wont be buying any antlerless tag, and i wont be using my either sex tag for a Doe, I also hope that the many locals who are not seeing deer will also take the pledge. Im going to hindge cut more bedding, plant more trees, cedars, and set more trophy rocks, it helps with the Does feeding their young, i also plan to remove some yotes.


----------



## ldeemer

What about raising the tag price so even if less hunters but them the state still makes there money


----------



## zmax hunter

its the tourism dollars they want, the whole package,...they far exceed the tag dollars


----------



## westksbowhunter

zmax hunter said:


> west, all you have to post on your stand is your kdwpt number,..this will not let anyone except the CO know who the stand belongs to.
> 
> the 2 stand limit for public property is a good thing, it keeps outfitters and everyone else from placing a dozen stands and claiming trees.


You give me a KDWPT number and I can tell you who it belongs to in a couple of days. I know that is all you have to have on there.


----------



## Vermin93

zmax hunter said:


> west, all you have to post on your stand is your kdwpt number,..this will not let anyone except the CO know who the stand belongs to.
> 
> the 2 stand limit for public property is a good thing, it keeps outfitters and everyone else from placing a dozen stands and claiming trees.


How would you interpret this regulation with regards to WIHA land and WMA's? It seems to imply that you can have more than two treestands, just not in the same "managed area", whatever that means.

5. only two portable blinds or tree stands per department-owned or managed area are allowed per hunter;


----------



## buckbowhunter1

It will never get better in Kansas. The good old days are gone for good.


----------



## buckhound

the good ole days are gone in a lot of aspects of life now


----------



## westksbowhunter

Vermin93 said:


> How would you interpret this regulation with regards to WIHA land and WMA's? It seems to imply that you can have more than two treestands, just not in the same "managed area", whatever that means.
> 
> 5. only two portable blinds or tree stands per department-owned or managed area are allowed per hunter;


I think it sucks because you can't hunt an area effectively unless you can set up for different wind directions. I used to put in at least a dozen stands per area. Now I can only do 6 for me and my kids. We just have to split up our numbers so we each have 2 stands per area.


----------



## Vermin93

westksbowhunter said:


> I think it sucks because you can't hunt an area effectively unless you can set up for different wind directions. I used to put in at least a dozen stands per area. Now I can only do 6 for me and my kids. We just have to split up our numbers so we each have 2 stands per area.


Yes, but what is the definition of a "department owned or managed area"? Is each piece of WIHA land an area or is the entire KS Management Unit 11 that covers multiple counties considered a managed area? Is each Wildlife Area considered to be a managed area? What about Wildlife Areas that have multiple units like the Mined Lands WA? Is each unit in the WA a managed area? Depending on the definition of a "department owned or managed area", it could make a big difference as to how many stands you could hang.


----------



## zmax hunter

westksbowhunter said:


> You give me a KDWPT number and I can tell you who it belongs to in a couple of days. I know that is all you have to have on there.


so you are saying this is public information?


----------



## Rfordkc

Vermin93 said:


> Yes, but what is the definition of a "department owned or managed area"? Is each piece of WIHA land an area or is the entire KS Management Unit 11 that covers multiple counties considered a managed area? Is each Wildlife Area considered to be a managed area? What about Wildlife Areas that have multiple units like the Mined Lands WA? Is each unit in the WA a managed area? Depending on the definition of a "department owned or managed area", it could make a big difference as to how many stands you could hang.


I took a look at the website to see it had a definition. I didn't see it. However, they have a list of "Wildlife Areas" so I think the logical, reasonable reading is that for each designated Wildlife Area you get two stands.


----------



## westksbowhunter

zmax hunter said:


> so you are saying this is public information?


No what I am saying is that it would be easy to figure out. I guarantee you that the vendors don't give a damn. Some would readily give out that information. I hate having to put my number on their. Some idiot gets mad at me for hunting a certain area he could easily find out who I am. Would you like to go around posting your ss# on something especially on public ground?


----------



## zmax hunter

i have 2 stands on public this year...i put my name on them..ingraved in multiple places...if some idiot doesnt like my stand he can either sit in it...walk away...or cut the cable and steal it...i dont care who knows im hunting the property...its no different than tagging your traps...its just a new law to abide


----------



## westksbowhunter

zmax hunter said:


> i have 2 stands on public this year...i put my name on them..ingraved in multiple places...if some idiot doesnt like my stand he can either sit in it...walk away...or cut the cable and steal it...i dont care who knows im hunting the property...its no different than tagging your traps...its just a new law to abide


Z your in different world out there. I loved living out west, not near the idiots that we have down here in SEK. Much simpler out west and much safer. Now that I moved back to sek it is worse than it was 12 years ago when I left.


----------



## zmax hunter

i do think they could have allowed x number of stands per hunter per acre ..rather than per property. 2 stands might be fine on 40 acres..but its not nearly enough for 400. i hunt an 800 acre wiha some and have to use ground tactics with certain winds becuase of the 2 stand rule


----------



## Vermin93

I thought this thread might interest some of you. Bucks from the 2013 Kansas season taken by TexasBowhunter.com members. Unfortunately I'm not in it!

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=423030&highlight=kansas


----------



## OctoberAssassin

I recently moved from the north east and everyone complaining about the hunting needs to count their blessings you guys have amazing opportunities all over!


----------



## Rfordkc

buckbowhunter1 said:


> It will never get better in Kansas. The good old days are gone for good.


I have lived long enough to know that things go in cycles. I grew up in Iowa and there were many years where I saw very few pheasants. Then we had a few good years of decent weather and some large tracts of CRP and the population boomed. Ethanol ruined the CRP and the weather turned sour, and now the pheasant numbers are once again at an all-time low. But I have hope that things will swing around at least one last time for me....Kansas has some pretty large tracts of cover and if the weather cooperates things will be good.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

OctoberAssassin said:


> I recently moved from the north east and everyone complaining about the hunting needs to count their blessings you guys have amazing opportunities all over!


Just RECENTLY MOVED HERE is why you don't understand where we are coming from. Sure it might be better then back east, but you shoulda seen it 10 years ago. Eventually you will feel right back at home again lol!


----------



## westksbowhunter

170p&ywhitail said:


> Just RECENTLY MOVED HERE is why you don't understand where we are coming from. Sure it might be better then back east, but you shoulda seen it 10 years ago. Eventually you will feel right back at home again lol!


You should have seen it 30 years ago.


----------



## westksbowhunter

Rfordkc said:


> I have lived long enough to know that things go in cycles. I grew up in Iowa and there were many years where I saw very few pheasants. Then we had a few good years of decent weather and some large tracts of CRP and the population boomed. Ethanol ruined the CRP and the weather turned sour, and now the pheasant numbers are once again at an all-time low. But I have hope that things will swing around at least one last time for me....Kansas has some pretty large tracts of cover and if the weather cooperates things will be good.


Weather really has not hurt our herd near as much as management has. We were headed south long before the drought. Years of rain ain't going to help.


----------



## OctoberAssassin

170p&ywhitail said:


> Just RECENTLY MOVED HERE is why you don't understand where we are coming from. Sure it might be better then back east, but you shoulda seen it 10 years ago. Eventually you will feel right back at home again lol!


This may be the case. I will say tho I did a little research online studied some maps of different Conservation Areas put in about 10 days of hiking to these areas with a gps threw up a few trail cameras and even post hunting season have been pleasantly surprised with the quality and number of bucks popping up almost exclusively night time activity but alive and well on public land nevertheless.


----------



## zap

A lot of the bucks that are on public at night will not be on public while the sun shines.....


----------



## Vermin93

OctoberAssassin said:


> This may be the case. I will say tho I did a little research online studied some maps of different Conservation Areas put in about 10 days of hiking to these areas with a gps threw up a few trail cameras and even post hunting season have been pleasantly surprised with the quality and number of bucks popping up almost exclusively night time activity but alive and well on public land nevertheless.


I believe I'm going to need to verify this myself. Please provide the GPS coordinates of said buck sightings.


----------



## sleeperls

My 2012 buck is done at the taxidermist. Ill have pics tomorrow.


----------



## sleeperls

Are cameras allowed on conservation area's? I know they are not on federal.


----------



## sleeperls

I got my 2012 buck back today. 

Happy to finally have one on the wall.


----------



## zap

Looks great, brother!


----------



## OctoberAssassin

sleeperls said:


> Are cameras allowed on conservation area's? I know they are not on federal.


I hope so I have a bunch of them up.


----------



## Boldread

Good looking mount sleeper!


----------



## hunterhewi

Sleeper thats a fine buck brother!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

westksbowhunter said:


> You should have seen it 30 years ago.


I just turned 32 lol. I grew up deer hunting from abut 96' on. If only I could of had the bowhunting knowledge I have now, back then.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Nice mount sleeper!


----------



## daltonprosser

Just found out today that my main target buck got hit by a car in mid November. The thing that sucks is that he scored in the 170's


----------



## BigDeer

Very nice sleeperls!


----------



## sleeperls

Thanks fellas. My target buck from this season shed his right side. When i dont know but i think i know where it is. He had shed both sides by feb 10'th of last year. 

My buck in his final resting place. Now i Need another 20 years worth.


----------



## hunterhewi

Them final resting places for them ol monsters sure do look good! Haha if only i look that good in my final resting place!


----------



## kspseshooter

beautiful mount


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> Thanks fellas. My target buck from this season shed his right side. When i dont know but i think i know where it is. He had shed both sides by feb 10'th of last year.
> 
> My buck in his final resting place. Now i Need another 20 years worth.


I have confidence that you will have many more.....


----------



## sleeperls

I found these today feeding my cattle. one oldy and one fresh.


----------



## cunninghamww

Well Sleeperls just answered the question I came to ask...anyone else picked up any sheds yet? I am trying to hold off till february to get out and look but I am already getting the itch to get in the woods and walk around!


----------



## sleeperls

This one was random. One was in the grass along side a field edge where i drive down to feed, and the old little one was in the pasture right where i sat my bale down to unroll.

Here are some vids from tonight. I went down to watch where they where comming out from prepping for shed season. I am just standing by a stalk bale in blue jeans and a blue columbia jacket haha. The does are 20 yards away at most.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

does any one ever feed cotton seed to the deer? i just found out about it looking online. looks like a lot of people do it in texas just curious if any one does it in kansas?


----------



## Rg176bnc

westksbowhunter said:


> No what I am saying is that it would be easy to figure out. I guarantee you that the vendors don't give a damn. Some would readily give out that information. I hate having to put my number on their. Some idiot gets mad at me for hunting a certain area he could easily find out who I am. Would you like to go around posting your ss# on something especially on public ground?


Your going to need a dob to get any info with that KDWP number from a vendor.


----------



## zmax hunter

We have a new reigning champion for the Kansas Monster Buck Classic. some pics are out, 239 7/8" ,..who wants to share the photos?


----------



## westksbowhunter

No interest in the Spook loving Monster Buck Classic.


----------



## zap

Last day is ended.......first year since 2006 that I did not kill a deer....


----------



## kansasboi

6 sheds so far, 3 fresh. Anybody else picking any up yet?


----------



## zap

Did you scare everyone out of that joint or what?

:lol:


----------



## kansasboi

zap said:


> Did you scare everyone out of that joint or what?
> 
> :lol:


Haha slow Friday. These dang college kids don't hit the bars until midnight nowadays!


----------



## Anglinarcher

I drew a kansas mule deer muzzleloader permit for unit 1
anyone have any advice 
thanks


----------



## Anglinarcher

ttt


----------



## Mcbobs

We should do a new thread for 2014. 2013 is well past now.


----------



## kybeau

I hope to take down this guy. Been after him since 2010. 1 pic from each year.


----------



## MOHALucan

I started a new thread


----------

